# Assisted Conception and LTTTC - Due in 2013/2014



## Em260

After years of waiting, 2 IVF cycles and a FET, I'm finally pregnant and due Feb 6 :happydance: 

I noticed there aren't a lot of threads for those of us from the Assisted Conception and LTTTC boards so decided I would start one :)


----------



## scerena

Hey em I'm here to join you :)
Hope you're doing well?


----------



## Em260

Hi Scerena :). I'm feeling great! Still have insomnia and DH gave me a little cold but I can't complain. I just have this baseline level of happiness that can't be brought down by anything :). Hope you're feeling good too!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Em and everyone. Thanks for the invite. Don't have my due date yet but according to the online calculator it's around February 8th. Excited to 'grow' with u all! My first sono is Monday morning. My first beta was 777 at 12dp5dt.


----------



## FirstTry

Great idea, Em! I felt in limbo, as neither those still TTC nor those who are far along want to hear about my anxiety over not feeling nauseated nor my concern about u/s #2. Like Little Red Riding Hood found, this board is just right ;)


----------



## scerena

*Em* hot water and squeeze lemon into it and some honey, I had a cold at beginning of pregnancy and that helped a lot :) plus tastes nice :)

I'm with you on the insomnia... :hugs: hope we both manage to get a decent sleep soon :)

*BabyD* :hi: congrats! How many weeks will you be on Monday???


----------



## 2girls1baby

You ladies with insomnia can try taking Benedryl at night. It's completely pregnancy-safe and also helps with morning sickness (as well as Unisom).


----------



## Em260

First - exactly!! I feel bad blabbering on too much about my pregnancy on the IVF thread since most on there are still TTC. And I tried joining a couple of regular due date threads and unfortunately it's just hard to relate to people that haven't been through IVF or LTTTC. 

BabyD - yay so glad we can all grow together too :). Can't wait to hear about your sono on monday!!

Scerena - thanks for the tip! I'm sending DH to get some lemon :). Sorry you have insomnia too. Hopefully this will pass soon and we'll get to the stage where we can sleep anywhere anytime.


----------



## scerena

*firsttry* I missed your post sorry! When is your 2nd U/S???

*2girls1baby* thanks for the tip :) you're about a week ahead of me :)

*Em260* I feel tired all the time just don't sleep for long :( fx'd we are awake and blooming soon :)


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies! So excited to see you all here! Great idea Em, we really are a unique bunch. :haha: The only place I try to keep my complaining and irrational fears are in my journal but the thread is perfect. 

Worrying is so normal given our situations. I'm pretty sure at this point I will probably worry until I actually have the baby! You get so excited to see the ultrasound, then that darn fear and anxiety creeps back in wanting to see that beautiful heartbeat again. 

Thanks for inviting me over Em, though my due date is in 2013. 
10/27/13 to be exact. I too am anxiously waiting for my next ultrasound on Monday which is my anatomy scan. 

Looking forward to sharing in the process with you girls!


----------



## Em260

2girls - thanks for the tip. I've tried benadryl but it makes me too drowsy the next day, even if I only take 1/2 a pill. Maybe I'll try cutting down to a 1/4. 

L4 - I'll try to change the title to due in 2013 and 2014 just need to figure out how to edit :). You're right, we are a unique bunch. Ooh I didn't realize your anatomy scan is on Monday!


----------



## FirstTry

scerena said:


> *firsttry* I missed your post sorry! When is your 2nd U/S???
> 
> *2girls1baby* thanks for the tip :) you're about a week ahead of me :)
> 
> *Em260* I feel tired all the time just don't sleep for long :( fx'd we are awake and blooming soon :)

June 17 is my second u/s :coffee:


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Em, if not its ok. I just might be the only 2013'er in the group! 

I had a nasty cold a couple weeks ago. None of the approved medicine helped much so I just had to suffer terribly through it until it passed. Then my allergies started kicking in to add to my misery. :( Thankfully the cold is long gone and allergies have eased up. Oh the things we women will go through to have a baby!


----------



## FirstTry

FirstTry said:


> Great idea, Em! I felt in limbo, as neither those still TTC nor those who are far along want to hear about my anxiety over not feeling nauseated nor my concern about u/s #2. Like Little Red Riding Hood found, this board is just right ;)

Oops, I meant Goldilocks! Well, I've got nearly 8 months to brush up on my fairy tails :haha:


----------



## Em260

L4 - it's hard not taking my usual Sudafed. I didn't even realize there are approved cold meds for pg. Oh I have the worst pollen allergies too. I'm so happy they are gone now! 

First - I thought I must be confused on my fairy tales haha. I couldn't remember the name goldilocks but I remembered something about three bears ;)

AFM - I fell asleep early last night yay! Woke up at 5am but I think I logged at least 7 hrs of sleep :happydance:


----------



## Em260

Is anyone else already feeling uncomfortable in their jeans? I know it's just bloat from the meds but so uncomfortable. I had to unbutton mine yesterday as the day wore on and had marks from them too. Thank goodness I wear scrubs during the week and they have an elastic waistband.


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies, thanks for the invite Em! Great idea :thumbup: I posted on the board that the December cycle ladies started but they were all so much further ahead of me, I felt like I didn't really fit in. They welcomed me, but one had already had her baby, and the others were in their last 10 weeks of pregnancy. :haha: there I am at 6 weeks. HEHE.
Yes, my pants are getting tight, and it is annoying! I'm not sure I'm ready for maternity pants, but I am realizing that I can't fit into my regular pants either :shrug: So do we just buy a size bigger or jump into pregnancy wear? I wonder if I could just wear LuLuLemon all the time? :rofl:


----------



## sugarpuff

Hello, can I join you ladies ? We didn't have IVF but we were ttc for just over two and a half years, I have severe endo and dh has sperm "issues". We have a three year old daughter and we were ltttc for her as well. I've had two early losses this year and all my pregnancies have been due to letrozole/femara.

Hopefully I'm having an early scan next week, I have to ring on Monday for the date, fingers crossed everything goes well :)


----------



## Em260

Hi Ali! So glad to see you over here :). I can't decide about maternity pants/jeans either. I've seen some that don't have the full over the belly panel, just little elastic panels at the sides so I might try to find some of those. My friend told me I should buy something now because then I'll get to use it months longer and it brings down the cost per wear :)


----------



## Em260

Sugarpuff - welcome, of course you can join. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: There are a few of us having scans early next week. Fx for all of us! I love your avatar pic so cute :)


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome, Sugar! GL on your scan.

Em: I beat you to it. My pants have been getting tighter, so when I was at Target a few days ago, I tried on maternity pants. Soooo wonderful! I bought a pair. Though they're not really attractive. I need to hem them and maybe can wear them to work witha long sweater.


----------



## L4hope

My jeans were soo uncomfortable early on too. So I got a Bella band to start which was great for work for a good month. I am now however sporting some maternity pants. I do warn you, once you wear them once, you will NOT go back to your regular tight and uncomfortable pants! :haha: They definitely require longer tops or maternity tops to hide the bunching in the back and panel in the front. I guess our butts will grow into the extra room in the back! :haha:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry for being rubbish :dohh: been a long day today- I've got my step daughter, my niece an nephew until tomorrow night so we took them all to the beach we had a nice day :)

I've been wearing dresses lately as its been hot, been wearing leggings too everything feels so tight! I might buy something soon as my stomach is still HUGE from when I overstimulated and my ovaries are massive too!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend???


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies.. sorry i've been MIA for a few days.. have had a bad cold- low fever last night (100 F), was worried that it was damaging to fetus, but the Doctor said as long as it goes down with tylenol not to worry... 

I still don't feel pregnant! Not peeing like last time, my boobs dont hurt and aren't any bigger, etc. 

Also- how pregnant am I at this point? my 6day hatching blast was transferred on 5/24... help?


----------



## Em260

First - I'm jealous because we don't have Target here in the city and I love Tarjay! Maybe I'll order something online. 

L4 - ooh I totally forgot about bella bands. I'll have to try to those out thanks! 

Scerena - the beach sounds fantastic right now :). We're having tons of rain. 

BabyD - sorry you're sick :(. I used a calculator I found online here is a link: https://www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php
Just add one day since you transferred a day 6 blast


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Em.... thank god the rain let up.. it was crazy, right? Just humid out.. but I'm stuck inside sick anyway... xo


----------



## BabyD225

Em.. when I put it in the calculator... it says my due date is Feb 8th, so then Feb 7th since it was a 6 day blast? That makes me only one day behind you, when I should be a few....


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em.. when I put it in the calculator... it says my due date is Feb 8th, so then Feb 7th since it was a 6 day blast? That makes me only one day behind you, when I should be a few....

Oops I meant subtract one day not add hehe. That calculator has my due date as Feb 5th so we're two days apart. Makes sense because my transfer date was the 21st but I transferred a day 5 blast and you transferred 3 days after me with a day 6 blast. Yeah the rain was horrible! I'm stuck inside with a cold too :(. I've been napping all day and watching chick flicks :haha:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Em260 said:


> 2girls - thanks for the tip. I've tried benadryl but it makes me too drowsy the next day, even if I only take 1/2 a pill. Maybe I'll try cutting down to a 1/4.
> 
> L4 - I'll try to change the title to due in 2013 and 2014 just need to figure out how to edit :). You're right, we are a unique bunch. Ooh I didn't realize your anatomy scan is on Monday!

Em, you could also try Unisom...maybe it wont make you as tired the next day. It also helps morning sickness.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Em260 said:


> Is anyone else already feeling uncomfortable in their jeans? I know it's just bloat from the meds but so uncomfortable. I had to unbutton mine yesterday as the day wore on and had marks from them too. Thank goodness I wear scrubs during the week and they have an elastic waistband.

Yes, I am too! I read that our uteruses are already twice their size!


----------



## alicatt

2girls1baby said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else already feeling uncomfortable in their jeans? I know it's just bloat from the meds but so uncomfortable. I had to unbutton mine yesterday as the day wore on and had marks from them too. Thank goodness I wear scrubs during the week and they have an elastic waistband.
> 
> Yes, I am too! I read that our uteruses are already twice their size!Click to expand...

WOW.. already? I didn't realize it grew so quickly! I must say that scrunching my stomach together and bending over already feels uncomfortable!

I've been taking Benadryl (same ingredient as unisom) at bedtime. It's helped with my insomnia and my allergies. Hasn't helped with the nausea yet :shrug: My nausea hasn't been super bad, just enough to be annoying. But the I realize it's because of the baby, and so I'm happy to have it! I know that sounds odd, but it means I'm still pregnant! I have been so worried about this pregnancy. My last beta was on 5/30 at 20 dpo and it was only 395! I'm hoping and praying that my US on Wednesday goes well :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

2girls - thanks for the tip! Maybe I'll try it even though it's the same active ingredient as benadryl who knows it might work :shrug: I just read in my What to Expect book that the uterus will be the size of a grapefruit by the end of week 8 which was pretty shocking to me. It grows fast!

Ali - I feel the same way, thankful for the nausea. DH thinks I've lost my mind but I keep telling him it's a good sign :). I'm worried too despite trying to keep a PMA. :hugs: I think we'll all feel better after that first ultrasound.


----------



## scerena

I feel better after seein baby's heartbeat it is reassuring *Em*

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## FirstTry

Em: yes, I know about the lack of Target in Manhattan. I spent a decade there before escaping :haha: But I think there's one in Brooklyn, near Park Slope, on Flatbush Ave maybe? Just in case you really get the urge for a Tarjay day.

AFM, I'm appreciating every little bout of nausea. They mostly come after eating (?). But I did almost puke after brushing my teeth yesterday. Only 8 days til u/s #2!

Oh, I'm 7w1d now, so I will graduate from PIO to Endometrim!


----------



## scerena

*FirstTry* Bet you can't wait for you 2nd u/s! Exciting times :) nausea is a killer isn't it- brushing my toungue makes me gag a lot!!! 
I'm mainly exhausted alllllllll the time!!!!


----------



## Em260

First - happy 7 weeks :happydance: Yay for graduating from PIO! I get pukey while brushing my teeth too. I'm considering switching toothpaste to something unflavored. Oh yeah I've been to the Tarjay in Brooklyn but it's quite a trek for me because I live in midtown.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> First - happy 7 weeks :happydance: Yay for graduating from PIO! I get pukey while brushing my teeth too. I'm considering switching toothpaste to something unflavored. Oh yeah I've been to the Tarjay in Brooklyn but it's quite a trek for me because I live in midtown.

I'm planning a trip to Target in a bit, once I get out of bed. I've been extra lazy today, very sleepy and fighting nausea and a headache. I need to get a thumb drive to take to my first US! While I'm there I'm going to check out their maternity clothes. I'm lucky, my Target is less than 5 mins away! It's actually the closest grocery. :haha: That is a blessing and a curse, believe me!


----------



## scerena

:hi: *alicatt* I remember you from the gonal thread a while back I think it was? Anyway congrats :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> :hi: *alicatt* I remember you from the gonal thread a while back I think it was? Anyway congrats :happydance:

Yes! Oh my! We did it :thumbup: :yippee: congrats to you as well!!!


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm jealous you live so close to Target! We order everything from Amazon and it's just not the same. I used to love pushing my cart up and down the aisles finding all sorts of things I never knew I needed ;)


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ali - I'm jealous you live so close to Target! We order everything from Amazon and it's just not the same. I used to love pushing my cart up and down the aisles finding all sorts of things I never knew I needed ;)

I know, I'm blessed to live in suburbia! :haha: I have almost every store I might need within a 5 mile radius. Plus several malls to choose from, shopping in S. Fl is never a problem! I haven't made it to target yet.. oops I took a nap!
I'll head over there shortly.


----------



## Em260

Ooh naps are the best. I'm feeling a little better from my cold today so I went out for a little while and then took the best nap when I got home :)


----------



## septbride

Hi ladies! Em, thanks for the invite, this thread is a great idea. Sorry to hear you have a cold -- I have one as well. Yuk. I thought it was strep at first, but now it feels like run of the mill sore throat, which is certainly better. 

Lauren, good luck today! Can't wait to hear about your anatomy scan! 

xx


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Everyone!
So I had the first sono today.. she said I am 5w1day, although I'm not sure how she came to that calculation...she said they consider all blasts, whether 5 or 6 days as 5 day transfer... anyway, she said the gestational sac looks exactly as it should.. waiting on the beta blood number from today since I never got a second one since last week... hoping for a high number! I didn't see a yolk sac or fetal pole or anything, but she said with their sono's she wouldn't see it at 5 weeks one day yet...but next week she's hoping to see a heartbeat... should she have seen a fetal pole now? I'm paranoid of course because of the miscarriage, even though she told me everything looks great.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> So I had the first sono today.. she said I am 5w1day, although I'm not sure how she came to that calculation...she said they consider all blasts, whether 5 or 6 days as 5 day transfer... anyway, she said the gestational sac looks exactly as it should.. waiting on the beta blood number from today since I never got a second one since last week... hoping for a high number! I didn't see a yolk sac or fetal pole or anything, but she said with their sono's she wouldn't see it at 5 weeks one day yet...but next week she's hoping to see a heartbeat... should she have seen a fetal pole now? I'm paranoid of course because of the miscarriage, even though she told me everything looks great.

Nope.. at 5 weeks it is normal to just see the gestational sac. They can tell how far along you are by the size of the gestational sac. The fetal pole should be noticeable in a few more days. According to this site, the fetal pole shouldn't be visible until 6 weeks: https://www.ttuhsc.edu/elpaso/som/o...nd/1st_trimester_ultrasound_scannin.htm#Fetal Heart Beat

By 6w 5d it would be 5mm long. Apparently each day past 6 weeks the fetal pole grows 1mm. Next week the fetal pole should be measurable and the HB should be as well (after 6w4d)! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks so much Ali! She said she's hoping to see the HB next week at 6w2d... hope so too.. so nervous to see it. When did anyone see all these??


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks so much Ali! She said she's hoping to see the HB next week at 6w2d... hope so too.. so nervous to see it. When did anyone see all these??

My FS refuses to do an ultrasound until 6.5 weeks, so I will see mine on Wednesday! Hopefully everything will be as it should be. I haven't had a beta or anything since 5/30 I'm going a little crazy here :wacko: It was like a 2 week wait all over again!


----------



## BabyD225

alicatt said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Ali! She said she's hoping to see the HB next week at 6w2d... hope so too.. so nervous to see it. When did anyone see all these??
> 
> My FS refuses to do an ultrasound until 6.5 weeks, so I will see mine on Wednesday! Hopefully everything will be as it should be. I haven't had a beta or anything since 5/30 I'm going a little crazy here :wacko: It was like a 2 week wait all over again!Click to expand...

OMG Ali.. I dont' know how you're dealing.. I thought waiting a week was horrible.. I'm excited for you to see a heartbeat too then this week!! Almost there!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Ali! She said she's hoping to see the HB next week at 6w2d... hope so too.. so nervous to see it. When did anyone see all these??
> 
> My FS refuses to do an ultrasound until 6.5 weeks, so I will see mine on Wednesday! Hopefully everything will be as it should be. I haven't had a beta or anything since 5/30 I'm going a little crazy here :wacko: It was like a 2 week wait all over again!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Ali.. I dont' know how you're dealing.. I thought waiting a week was horrible.. I'm excited for you to see a heartbeat too then this week!! Almost there!Click to expand...

I know.. I have been going a little stir crazy, but the daily MS reminder has helped keep me sane. Knowing I have MS means that my bean is probably just fine. I hope! :wacko: It is 43 hours.. but who's counting :haha:


----------



## michelle01

Hi everyone! Thanks for the invite Em ;)

Baby - My FS told me that once your beta hits over 1000 is when they can see more; usually the fetal pole and yolk sac! I understand your nervous; I have been there! But I remember I was in my 6th week before seeing them. And end of week 6 we saw the hb.


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: 5w1d is so early for an u/s. I would imagine the main purpose is for placement, to make sure the gestational sac is on the uterus (I.e., it's not an ectopic). We saw a heartbeat at 6w3d. It was a tiny flicker and the dr said the baby was the size of a grain of rice.

AFM, so fatigue hit me like a bus today! I've had to take 1-2 hour naps the past two days, but today, I was awake for only 4 hours and had to nap for 2 hours. It's a good thing I'm on vacation, but not sure what happens when I go back to work on Weds. I had to cancel sightseeing and hope to at least make it to the hotel pool today. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> BabyD: 5w1d is so early for an u/s. I would imagine the main purpose is for placement, to make sure the gestational sac is on the uterus (I.e., it's not an ectopic). We saw a heartbeat at 6w3d. It was a tiny flicker and the dr said the baby was the size of a grain of rice.
> 
> AFM, so fatigue hit me like a bus today! I've had to take 1-2 hour naps the past two days, but today, I was awake for only 4 hours and had to nap for 2 hours. It's a good thing I'm on vacation, but not sure what happens when I go back to work on Weds. I had to cancel sightseeing and hope to at least make it to the hotel pool today. Anyone else experience this?

You are a few days maybe a week ahead of me, but I've had some pretty bad fatigue, where I just want to sleep :sleep: all day. In fact I did nap most of yesterday! I have been laying down at lunch when I work from home and that is helping. I also rest my eyes at the end of the day. If only for 15 mins it seems to help. Otherwise I've been going to bed a lot earlier, like 1-2 hours earlier than normal.


----------



## scerena

Ladies I too have been soooooooo tired!!! Having a nap really helped me today so I'm going to try fit a nap in when I can fx'd!!! But yes the fatigue is a killer isnt it! I could literally fall asleep anywhere :dohh:


----------



## BabyD225

Hey all... so my hcg level isn't doubling anymore.. my first was at 12dp5dt and was 777, my second was today at 17dp5dt was 3706... I know it's still going up, but at 5w1d.. shouldn't it be going up a lot higher before slowing down?


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Hey all... so my hcg level isn't doubling anymore.. my first was at 12dp5dt and was 777, my second was today at 17dp5dt was 3706... I know it's still going up, but at 5w1d.. shouldn't it be going up a lot higher before slowing down?

It's still doubling within the normal limits, which is every 48-72 hours. It does slow down, and the more important part now if that your US was fine! I wouldn't worry about the beta at all. Just relax and wait for your next US!


----------



## Em260

Sept - glad you made it over! Sorry you're sick too :(. I still have a cough today and every time I cough hard I worry I'm shaking the baby loose :haha: jk, kind of ;)

BabyD - I'll echo what everyone said about the betas slowing down. I think you're in good shape. Sorry this waiting is so hard. 

First- the fatigue has finally hit me too. I've had the worst insomnia and been wired but I think that is over now. This afternoon I was sooo tired and really wanted to nap. We're expending a lot of energy growing these babies!

AFM - ultrasound tomorrow morning at 7am so 10 hrs to go :happydance: I was hoping to see the heartbeat but it sounds more like I'll probably just see the gestational sac. As long as it's in the uterus I am happy!!


----------



## FirstTry

Em: I've been having giant sneezes (allergies). Everytime, I hold my belly and then apologize to my little bean.


----------



## L4hope

First, omg the fatigue in the beginning was awful!! I could barely make it through the day and took a nap every day when I got home. Told hubby most days that he needed to cook or pick up take out. Thankfully it's gotten better. 

Em, ultrasound tomorrow morning!!! Yay!

Ali your ultrasound Wed!! Glad the MS has helped your peace of mind. Though sorry you are sick. 

BabyD, I have already said my piece to you on the other thread. I'm sure you're going to see a beautiful heartbeat next week! :hugs: Hopefully you can keep busy for the next week and think good thoughts!!


----------



## scerena

*Em* I can't wait to hear all about your ultrasound :) it's the most amazing feeling ever :hug:

*babyD* your numbers are still doubling Hun :hugs: try to relax (I know much easier said than done) but your numbers are doubling and that's all they're looking for :hugs:

*L4hope* cannot believe you're half way already :happydance: 

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Em260

We saw the heartbeat :yipee: One little bean due Feb 6th :). I still can't believe this is happening!!!


----------



## L4hope

Yay Em!! :wohoo:


----------



## michelle01

BabyD - I think your beta numbers are great!! They look like they are going up as they should be. When is your next scan? 

Em - YAY :happydance: So excited for you ;) So I take it you have one very strong bean brewing in there :)

As for the fatigue; it sucks! In the beginning it was awful and now towards the end, it has returned. I find doing a light workout is helping; at least to give me enough energy to get through the day.


----------



## scerena

*em* that is fab news!!!! :wohoo: seeing the heartbeat is so magical isn't it :) so happy for you :hug:


----------



## septbride

Yay Em!!! So excited for you! Seeing the heartbeat is amazing. 

The fatigue really is a killer. For me, it eased up around 14 weeks. Hang in there, ladies.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies. Thanks for the invite. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## michelle01

Hi Sweet! Nice to see you again ;) How are things going for you?


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Michelle.. I'm just worried because they're not doubling in 48 hrs anymore... so I'm worried that something is wrong even though the sono looked ok... my next sono is next Tuesday, so I'll be 6w2d then.


----------



## michelle01

BabyD - I know it is hard; my first IVF resulted in a d&c and I was terrified after that. My second one was just a failure and third worked; but I believe that the acu I did with #3 made all the difference for me! Waiting sucks, it seems even after you get pg, there are always more worries, just different ones. But your betas seriously look good; they are not low, the doubling isn't always exactly at 48 hours anyways, so as long as they are increasing and at a decent number, I bet Tuesday, you will see how good things really are ;) Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Em! :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

Exactly! After one miscarriage... it gives you more anxiety than before. I wanna be pregnant fat already, ya know? lol


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks so much Ali! She said she's hoping to see the HB next week at 6w2d... hope so too.. so nervous to see it. When did anyone see all these??

I saw my heartbeat at 5w6d, but my betas were high so I think that helped the progression of things. I'm happy that you saw what you're supposed to see; I know each week is torture! 

I had my 3rd u/s today, and my baby got so much bigger. Heartbeat is now 162! I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> BabyD: 5w1d is so early for an u/s. I would imagine the main purpose is for placement, to make sure the gestational sac is on the uterus (I.e., it's not an ectopic). We saw a heartbeat at 6w3d. It was a tiny flicker and the dr said the baby was the size of a grain of rice.
> 
> AFM, so fatigue hit me like a bus today! I've had to take 1-2 hour naps the past two days, but today, I was awake for only 4 hours and had to nap for 2 hours. It's a good thing I'm on vacation, but not sure what happens when I go back to work on Weds. I had to cancel sightseeing and hope to at least make it to the hotel pool today. Anyone else experience this?

First, yes! I feel like I've been hit by a Mac truck or maybe ran a marathon every morning...or maybe got hit THEN tried to run a marathon...either way, 8 or 9 hours of sleep isn't cutting it.


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone!! I'm just so happy I barely know what to do with myself :haha: 
DH and I are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight :)


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks Michelle.. I'm just worried because they're not doubling in 48 hrs anymore... so I'm worried that something is wrong even though the sono looked ok... my next sono is next Tuesday, so I'll be 6w2d then.

BabyD - I know it's hard not to worry but you'll definitely see more by next week. Your first scan was just so early. My RE said if I had gone in even a couple days earlier we probably wouldn't have seen much.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - thanks for the invite. And congrats on finally seeing your little bean. It's a magical moment when you finally see your little baby!!

BabyD - I wouldn't worry about your betas. My FS only does two - I had one at 16 dpo and at 22 dpo. Then had to wait until almost 8 weeks to have my scan. Try not to worry - have faith that all is good and you've got your forever baby. 

Like you ladies, the transition to maternity pants came early. I think I was in them by 12 weeks. And since making the move, I may never go back - even after baby!:nope:

I'm also suffering from a terrible cold. Is it something to do with being pregnant?!?! I took a saline nasal spray and Tylenol, but an now into week 3 of it. Hoping it is almost gone :cry:

At 25 weeks today. Truly can't believe it. With every scan I'm amazed that I've been blessed with my little baby. Didn't find out the sex at my anatomy scan, and it's killing me. DH was dead set on waiting, and while I'm excited to wait, I'm also keen to find out. Soon enough... Will you ladies find out???


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 - we are exactly a month apart. I'm due 09/27. Are you feeling lots of kicks and punches??


----------



## L4hope

Em hope you had a nice celibratory dinner last night! 

Wannabe, good to see you! Sorry you are dealing with a nagging cold. Unfortunately your immune system is weakened during pregnancy. Hope you feel better soon! That's pretty cool we are a month apart. I'm feeling some movement but not a ton. Had my anatomy scan and found out my placenta is in the front which can make it take a little longer to feel. The lo was definitely moving nonstop during the scan! My hubby and I are waiting to find out too. :)


----------



## L4hope

Ali, your scan is soon!!! Good luck!


----------



## BabyD225

Em- What a beautiful wedding picture in the city!!! My dress looked just like yours!!! Are you floating? So excited for you!

Ali--- I'm anxiously awaiting your scan today!! fingers crossed! xoxo


Hi and and hugs to all!!


----------



## FirstTry

My symptoms seem to have disappeared today. Grrr. I'm sure everything is fine, but just wish I knew more.


----------



## alicatt

I'm back.. baby is measuring about 5w6d not quite 6 weeks, we didn't get to see a baby or fetal pole. Just the gestational sac and the yolk sac (we think).
I go back in a week for another ultrasound. They want me back in sooner than later for another IVIg. I guess the NK cells are slowing my babies progress? The FS was pleased and not concerned. He ordered a P4, E2 and BETA to see where we were at, but I won't get them until tomorrow around 2pm.
-- sorry if this is a repeat post, figured it would be easier to just type it out 1 time--
 



Attached Files:







gest_sac.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 6









yolk_sac.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BabyD225

Alicatt- are they sure they didn't see the fetal pole? looks like it to me.. but I'm no Dr! One day behind isn't bad! Are you happy? It is still early so hopefully by your next sono you'll see the baby!


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Alicatt- are they sure they didn't see the fetal pole? looks like it to me.. but I'm no Dr! One day behind isn't bad! Are you happy? It is still early so hopefully by your next sono you'll see the baby!

Well it was hard to see, nothing was very well defined. I kept seeing these blobs that were not well formed, then he measured something and said it was the yolk sac. Maybe it was the fetal pole? It was not round like most yolk sacs. So we just wait for another week to see what is going on next. :coffee:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> I'm back.. baby is measuring about 5w6d not quite 6 weeks, we didn't get to see a baby or fetal pole. Just the gestational sac and the yolk sac (we think).
> I go back in a week for another ultrasound. They want me back in sooner than later for another IVIg. I guess the NK cells are slowing my babies progress? The FS was pleased and not concerned. He ordered a P4, E2 and BETA to see where we were at, but I won't get them until tomorrow around 2pm.
> -- sorry if this is a repeat post, figured it would be easier to just type it out 1 time--

Hmm, that's a confusing report. Seeing the yolk sac is good. And my RE said its hard to measure when they are this small. So, being off by a day or two could be human error. So, I don't think that part should bother you. I guess we'll just have to wait til next week. What day are you going back?


----------



## michelle01

Looks good to me Ali ;) I was always measuring a day or even more behind and they told me that was normal. It is amazing how much more you will see in just 1 week, so the fact they saw what they think is a yolk sac; that is great! 

First - Symptoms come and go; hard not to worry, but as much as everyone wishes for MS or something, be glad if you don't have it ;)

Em - How was your dinner? Beautiful picture too; glad to put a face to you, well sort of, it is small, but for some reason I imagined you as a blonde ;)

Wanna - Good for you for waiting to find out ;) I tried that, actually had the tech write the sex down in a sealed envelope and we did a reveal with all our family together at Easter. But as the week went on I could have just waited till my due date too. Sometimes the hb can give you a clue as well ;)


----------



## Em260

Wanna - so good to see you over here! I've been sickly with a cold too and it really stinks. Hope you're feeling better. I'm so impressed you're waiting to find out! I have zero patience hehe. 

L4 - thanks! Dinner was wonderful. We tried out a new restaurant near our apt and I had the biggest bowl of spaghetti bolognese yummm. DH can't believe how much food I can pack away these days haha! 

BabyD - thank you! I went with one of the first dresses I tried on. My Mom had a lace dress so I always pictured myself in one. It made finding a dress easier. Ooh I love seeing wedding pics you should post one :)

First - my symptoms come and go too it's so weird but I think it's pretty common. Wish I knew more too. I'm already dying to see my little bean again. 

Ali - oh I thought maybe it was twins at first when I saw the 2 pics! I think you're doing great and if your FS isn't concerned that is really good. I know it's hard not to worry though :hugs: When will you go back?

Michelle - well I was blond in college when I went through a little phase haha! But I'm half Italian so I definitely look better with dark hair ;). Dinner was amazing! It was so fun to celebrate. How are you feeling?


----------



## alicatt

I think at this point it could go either way for me, some women see a fetal pole and heartbeat the following week, and others see nothing. We'll just have to wait and see what happens! My next US is on Wednesday at 2:30pm.


----------



## michelle01

I am keeping everything crossed for you Ali; you deserve this ;)

Em - I am feeling pretty good; just getting irritated with jackasses that I work with :haha: I seem to get set off pretty easily nowadays and when you add stupidity into that, well, not a good combo ;) I am half Italian too, but I got used to highlighting my hair with a blonder color; when it grows out dark, them darn grey hairs show up :wacko:


----------



## L4hope

Ali I feel like you're going to see that heartbeat next week! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you girl!!! :hugs: 

Em dinner sounds delicious! I'm not Italian, however my little town I grew up in has a large Italian population and with that many family Italian restaurants. Mmmm I LOVE Italian food!! Miss having good restaurants too cuz now there aren't so many where I live.


----------



## Babiesimready

Thanks for the invite Em...baby is due Nov 3rd!
So thankful for this moment and happy to share with strong and wonderful ladies like you all


----------



## 2girls1baby

alicatt said:


> I'm back.. baby is measuring about 5w6d not quite 6 weeks, we didn't get to see a baby or fetal pole. Just the gestational sac and the yolk sac (we think).
> I go back in a week for another ultrasound. They want me back in sooner than later for another IVIg. I guess the NK cells are slowing my babies progress? The FS was pleased and not concerned. He ordered a P4, E2 and BETA to see where we were at, but I won't get them until tomorrow around 2pm.
> -- sorry if this is a repeat post, figured it would be easier to just type it out 1 time--

Great pic!


----------



## 2girls1baby

3rd u/s heart rate 162!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali and 2girls - great pictures!! Are they proudly mounted on the fridge yet??

Em - celebratory dinner sounds delish! And, as my doctor says, this is the only time in your life when you don't have to justify what you eat! Enjoy away!!!

I'm surprised I'm waiting too, but I think it will be amazing on the actual day to have such a surprise. Have been busy buying lots of grey, yellow and green!!

I have heard heart rate is a good predictor, although have recently been proven wrong. A friend of mine is 4 weeks behind me and just had her scan. She found out the gender. Was told that under 150 beats is boy and above 150 is girl. She had a heart rate of 144 and it's a girl. My fetal heart rate at 20 weeks was 139. My sister also had high heart rates and had twin boys. So who knows. Also heard it depends which side you sleep on - right means girl and left means boy. I sleep on my right. I flip flop with my intuition. This week I'm back to thinking girl (after 5 weeks of thinking boy).


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 - my placenta is at the back, and very low, so I feel a dance party in my belly every night. I felt my first flutter at about 17 weeks and my first real kick on Mother's Day - the best gift. Can't wait to hear all about your baby kicks as he/she gets more active!!


----------



## scerena

ladies sorry I haven't been on...

Spent yesterday at the EPU- at about 11am I had the most horrible pain EVER- felt like I was loosing the baby! But oh was like its probably your cysts on your ovaries but we got it checked out... The pain was in my pelvic area, down to my vajayjay and my bum I was bent over it hurt all day!
Bloods came back okay and we had a scan this morning...

BABY IS FINE thank god! Measuring 10.3mm today 

However my ovaries are HUGE- the sonographer was like "you're very interesting to scan" 
Instead of my ovaries being each side of the womb- the right ovary is located above the uterus and the left ovary is located behind the uterus on the right!!!
Many cysts and fluid was there so they think my cyst popped (oh was right)! They said its probably painful because of their location and the cysts are HUGE!!!

Anyway, she said it should sort themselves out, but she said I done the right thing getting checked out :)

I hope that everyone is doing well? Sorry I haven't read back...


----------



## sugarpuff

Oh scerena, how scary for you :( I'm so glad that baby is okay and hope that your poor ovaries recover and go back to normal soon !


----------



## FirstTry

Scerena: I'm sorry about your day yesterday. I had an ovarian cyst rupture about 4 years ago. My dr sent me to the chief of surgery at Mt Sinai, who was sure it was acute appendicitis, due to the location and how much pain I had, and rushed me to the emergency room. 

Anyway, I understand how painful it can be and can only imagine how scary that was when you are trying to gestate one perfect little baby :baby:


----------



## FirstTry

AFM, this is day 2 without nausea. I was having it after every meal and had a lot on Tuesday. But yesterday and today, my bloating has gone down and my only symptom is lightheadedness.

Can the ladies who are further along or have babies tell me, honestly, whether I should be concerned? I'm 7w5d today.


----------



## Em260

Scerena - so glad everything is ok and you went to get checked out!! :hugs: I've had cysts before and they are so painful :hugs: I've read that it can take some time for the ovaries to go down once you're pregnant after a stim cycle. Hope you are resting now :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> AFM, this is day 2 without nausea. I was having it after every meal and had a lot on Tuesday. But yesterday and today, my bloating has gone down and my only symptom is lightheadedness.
> 
> Can the ladies who are further along or have babies tell me, honestly, whether I should be concerned? I'm 7w5d today.

I'm not further along but I was thinking the exact same thing! I don't feel pregnant at all today. Worries me! :nope:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> AFM, this is day 2 without nausea. I was having it after every meal and had a lot on Tuesday. But yesterday and today, my bloating has gone down and my only symptom is lightheadedness.
> 
> Can the ladies who are further along or have babies tell me, honestly, whether I should be concerned? I'm 7w5d today.
> 
> I'm not further along but I was thinking the exact same thing! I don't feel pregnant at all today. Worries me! :nope:Click to expand...

I'll third this sentiment. My nausea comes and goes and I wish it would just stick around all the time so I had that reassurance


----------



## L4hope

Ali, First, Em...I had NO MS at all which drove me crazy!! I told my fs that I feel too normal and it worried me to which they said its very normal for some women to not have symptoms. I just had to rely on the ultrasounds to reassure me and of course my bnb peeps. I know it's hard not to worry but just remind yourself that you had a good ultrasound and there's no reason why you shouldn't be ok. Ali I know you're not there yet, but will be next week, but Em and First you saw a healthy little heartbeat which is a huge milestone! Keep the faith girls!!!


----------



## michelle01

scerena - Sorry about your scare! Glad everything is OK with your LO :)

2girls - Great scan pic ;) 

First, Ali and Em - Agreed with Lauren; I had NO MS whatsoever and not many other symptoms, just some dizziness once in awhile. It is very normal to feel normal ;) And the fact that we put all these hormones into our bodies I think contributes to us not having many MS symptoms. It will become more real as you get your baby bumps and start feeling the kicks/punches ;)


----------



## Em260

Michelle and L4 - thank you so much!! It's so nice to have both of you and your experience to reassure us :hugs: I'm so thankful we have bnb I don't what I would do without it!!


----------



## FirstTry

Punches?!?! I guess that makes sense. I can't wait to feel them!


----------



## septbride

Ladies, I don't think I started to feel the disgustoids (as I called MS) until I was around 8 weeks, and some people never get it, so try not to worry! :flower:


----------



## Em260

michelle01 said:


> I am keeping everything crossed for you Ali; you deserve this ;)
> 
> Em - I am feeling pretty good; just getting irritated with jackasses that I work with :haha: I seem to get set off pretty easily nowadays and when you add stupidity into that, well, not a good combo ;) I am half Italian too, but I got used to highlighting my hair with a blonder color; when it grows out dark, them darn grey hairs show up :wacko:

Yay for being half Italian ;). Sorry about the jackasses at work :(. I know what you mean about being set off easily. I can go from zero to bitch in about five seconds flat lately haha! Oh these hormones!



L4hope said:


> Ali I feel like you're going to see that heartbeat next week! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you girl!!! :hugs:
> 
> Em dinner sounds delicious! I'm not Italian, however my little town I grew up in has a large Italian population and with that many family Italian restaurants. Mmmm I LOVE Italian food!! Miss having good restaurants too cuz now there aren't so many where I live.

I'm from the midwest so I totally understand not having good restaurants. We mainly have fast food chains there. Where did you grow up? 



WannabeeMum said:


> Ali and 2girls - great pictures!! Are they proudly mounted on the fridge yet??
> 
> Em - celebratory dinner sounds delish! And, as my doctor says, this is the only time in your life when you don't have to justify what you eat! Enjoy away!!!
> 
> I'm surprised I'm waiting too, but I think it will be amazing on the actual day to have such a surprise. Have been busy buying lots of grey, yellow and green!!
> 
> I have heard heart rate is a good predictor, although have recently been proven wrong. A friend of mine is 4 weeks behind me and just had her scan. She found out the gender. Was told that under 150 beats is boy and above 150 is girl. She had a heart rate of 144 and it's a girl. My fetal heart rate at 20 weeks was 139. My sister also had high heart rates and had twin boys. So who knows. Also heard it depends which side you sleep on - right means girl and left means boy. I sleep on my right. I flip flop with my intuition. This week I'm back to thinking girl (after 5 weeks of thinking boy).

I'm definitely taking that advice about indulging as much as possible :)


----------



## michelle01

First - You never know if it is a foot kicking or a hand throwing a punch :haha: Or even just the baby moving around positions! And with my first pregnancy I was so sick till 13 weeks that it makes me SO thankful this one has been a cake walk ;) 

Em - Yep, my tolerance these days is getting worse and worse :wacko: But I try to just bite my tongue most of the time. 38 more days of work, but who is counting :haha:


----------



## Babiesimready

Ali, Em and First like you ladies I was also worried when I did not get any MS but be careful what you ask for :haha: consider yourselves one of the lucky bunch that did not have it or maybe not just yet
When I finally got it there was a time that I thought I had puked the baby out and I ended at the ER :dohh: I will say enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Em260

septbride said:


> Ladies, I don't think I started to feel the disgustoids (as I called MS) until I was around 8 weeks, and some people never get it, so try not to worry! :flower:

Thanks Sept! haha I like the term disgustoids :)


----------



## 2girls1baby

FROM EM - I'm from the midwest so I totally understand not having good restaurants. We mainly have fast food chains there. Where did you grow up? 

Em-where in the midwest? I'm in IL...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em Ali first, my symptoms come and go as well and I don't feel nauseated just in mornings but sometimes after eating esp certain foods. Just wish I could get ultrasounds weekly. 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali, Em and First - you're likely in one of the toughest waiting periods, or at least I thought so. You rely so much on symptoms to reassure you until your next scan. But your last scans were perfect and you saw your little baby, so even if your symptoms come and go (which they will) have faith that everything is fine. Like some of the girls said, you're lucky to not have terrible morning sickness and be feeling somewhat normal. Like you ladies, I had about 4 days of it and freaked out when it went away. Have realised that I'm just lucky as a lot of people have it for months (could you imagine??). What kept me going was daily belly rubs and chats with bub telling her to stay put. Hang in there girls!!

Scerena - I'm sorry to hear you ended up in so much pain. But glad everything worked out ok. The huge ovaries is common with us IVFers. Mine didn't start to shrink until about 15 weeks - right in time for the enlarged ovary belly to transition to the pregnant momma belly...


----------



## L4hope

Em I grew up in Williamsport, PA. It's a pretty small town in central PA. Not sure why there is a large Italian population there, and it seems as though most are related! :haha: I'm very grateful to have such yummy restaurants even if they spoiled me. It would be so hard to be somewhere with only chains and fast food!


----------



## Em260

2girls1baby said:


> FROM EM - I'm from the midwest so I totally understand not having good restaurants. We mainly have fast food chains there. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Em-where in the midwest? I'm in IL...

I'm from Minnesota but I live in New York now. I don't miss the weather but I do miss the friendly midwesterners :)

Love your new ultrasound photo!! You need a ticker!


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness and scerena, sorry you both had a scare but glad to hear your little bambinos are safe and sound! :hugs:


----------



## Em260

L4hope said:


> Em I grew up in Williamsport, PA. It's a pretty small town in central PA. Not sure why there is a large Italian population there, and it seems as though most are related! :haha: I'm very grateful to have such yummy restaurants even if they spoiled me. It would be so hard to be somewhere with only chains and fast food!

We want to move to the suburbs eventually and I think the lack of restaurants will be one of the hardest things to get used to. There are just so many options here. Last time we were in Minnesota our flight landed at 10pm and DH just couldn't believe there weren't any restaurants open other than fast food :haha:


----------



## L4hope

Em, know what you mean about missing friendliness. I don't think I could live in NYC for that reason, and prob a few others. My husband is from Maryland and has that southern hospitality thing going for him. We went to NYC for a weekend get away at Christmas time. We naturally got confused on the subway and a different time trying to walk to dinner(in a blizzard mind you!) and he was so frustrated that people didn't care to help. Oh and our last night dinner experience...I honestly didn't think we were going to make it out of there alive! :haha: He was just so appalled at the generally rude behavior of people in the city. I just had to laugh at him and make him not take it so seriously. As long as I wasn't getting lost in a bad neighborhood I just take it all as part of the experience! New Yorkers definitely have a different way. But I think it goes with most of the north east once you hit New York and north. I just find it interesting the differences you see just within different locations within the US.


----------



## Em260

L4hope said:


> Em, know what you mean about missing friendliness. I don't think I could live in NYC for that reason, and prob a few others. My husband is from Maryland and has that southern hospitality thing going for him. We went to NYC for a weekend get away at Christmas time. We naturally got confused on the subway and a different time trying to walk to dinner(in a blizzard mind you!) and he was so frustrated that people didn't care to help. Oh and our last night dinner experience...I honestly didn't think we were going to make it out of there alive! :haha: He was just so appalled at the generally rude behavior of people in the city. I just had to laugh at him and make him not take it so seriously. As long as I wasn't getting lost in a bad neighborhood I just take it all as part of the experience! New Yorkers definitely have a different way. But I think it goes with most of the north east once you hit New York and north. I just find it interesting the differences you see just within different locations within the US.

Oh no sorry that happened! It was a real shock to me when I first moved here but I'm almost immune to it now. Everyone is just in such a rush to get where they are going. I try to stop and help tourists as much as possible but there are some days that I'm late and can't stop. I love visiting the south, both for the accents and the southern hospitality :)


----------



## Em260

Ok ladies I have a question. When were you released to a regular OB? My RE said if everything goes well at my ultrasound on Tuesday I'm good to go. He'll see me again around 10 weeks just for blood work to start tapering my meds. I just made my first appointment with an OB. I'm glad I called early they were totally booked but luckily were able to squeeze me in. I'll be 8 weeks for the first visit.


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question. When were you released to a regular OB? My RE said if everything goes well at my ultrasound on Tuesday I'm good to go. He'll see me again around 10 weeks just for blood work to start tapering my meds. I just made my first appointment with an OB. I'm glad I called early they were totally booked but luckily were able to squeeze me in. I'll be 8 weeks for the first visit.

I think mine said 10 weeks :shrug: Since I'm kind of in limbo right now I figure I'll just take it week by week. I guess the plan is that you stick with the FS until you taper those meds, and babies are healthy! I'd take it as a good thing that they think you are ready to graduate!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

I had my first scan at around 8 weeks and was released to my OB once the heart beat was there. I did my 12 week scan and was at my OB by week 13 to review the results. 

How did you guys get your ticker???


----------



## L4hope

I was released at 10weeks even though I asked them to keep me forever! :haha: 

Wannabe I think if you click on one of our tickers it takes you to the site to create one. Then you have to paste the URL or whatever into your siggy.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question. When were you released to a regular OB? My RE said if everything goes well at my ultrasound on Tuesday I'm good to go. He'll see me again around 10 weeks just for blood work to start tapering my meds. I just made my first appointment with an OB. I'm glad I called early they were totally booked but luckily were able to squeeze me in. I'll be 8 weeks for the first visit.

If Monday's scan is good, at 8w2d, I'll be released. First OB appointment will be at 10 weeks. I also stop all my meds at 10 weeks.

In other news, my old friend, nausea came back this morning :happydance:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Em260 said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> FROM EM - I'm from the midwest so I totally understand not having good restaurants. We mainly have fast food chains there. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Em-where in the midwest? I'm in IL...
> 
> I'm from Minnesota but I live in New York now. I don't miss the weather but I do miss the friendly midwesterners :)
> 
> Love your new ultrasound photo!! You need a ticker!Click to expand...

I'm from the cornfields of IL. My grandparents actually have the first pig farm in IL! 
How do I get a ticker on this thing?


----------



## BabyD225

I have to defend my city!! I was born and raised here in NY...and I have found that there's no place like home! At lot of people that live in NYC are actually imports from other cities, but I think we have the closest bonded and friendly people.. maybe because of what we've all been through from 9/11 through the last hurricane, etc... Sorry you had a bad experience ladies...I've travelled all over the world, and I still wouldn't live anywhere else! :)

Anyway... so I'm officially dying of nausea. I literally can't even stay out of the toilet for more than an hour at a time...hope this is short lived...I'm guessing this is a good sign!

For a ticker.. go to thebump.com and get one from there.. they have a few choices!


----------



## scerena

Sorry I'm rubbish lately ladies I will be back properly soon I'm just so exhausted like I dont have the energy to do anything :( I'm silently stalking still though :hug:


----------



## Em260

Thanks for sharing everyone. It just feels weird to be leaving my RE but I know it's a good step to take too!

Wannabee and 2girls - I got my ticker from the bump.com. You can paste it in your signature. 

First - yay for nausea returning! Mine is back too mostly in the morning but also when I smell certain foods. I sat next to someone eating mushroom pizza the other day and I had to move. 

BabyD - they are nice people here too :). I've lived in the city for 11 years and I've met some amazing people. I just meant the day to day rush of Manhattan can be a little much sometimes. Sorry you're feeling so nauseous but yes, definitely a good sign!

Scerena - no apologies necessary. Hope you're resting and feeling better!

AFM - DH is visiting his parents this weekend so I'm on my own. I'm getting a haircut today and going to try to catch up with some friends and hopefully catch up on my sleep. My next ultrasound is Tuesday. I can't wait! Fx!


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, so excited to see so many here and of course so happy to join!! 

Edit: congratulations to all you lovely ladies and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## L4hope

Welcome welcome Patricia!! Congrats to you too girl, glad you're here!


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in? Em invited me, so I assume I'm all good :happydance:

I'm just so happy to be here! Been TTC for 19 cycles with MFI, had our first ICSI and boom! :bfp: :happydance:
I can't believe it's finally happened and feels so surreal!

Although I'm super early, I've already got some nausea, smell aversions and massive boobs! :haha:

I can't wait to get to know everyone (who I don't already know!) over the next 9 months :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: *wellsk & oneof14* welcome :)

*em* not long until your scan :happydance: did you get your haircut? Hope you've caught up in your sleep :)

*Hi to everyone else  hope you've all had a lovely weekend *


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome, Wellsk! Congrats on your BFP! I hope it's a sticky bean.

I'm 8w2d and going in for u/s #2 in an hour. Praying that our baby is still going strong and is measuring just right. I'm overconfident because I've been nauseated, lightheaded, and my BBs are giant. Hoping that my bubble isn't burst.

If today goes well, I graduate to the OB.


----------



## BabyD225

Love seeing all the new people on here with BFP!!!

I am stricken with HORRIBLE morning sickness...i'm nauseous ALL day long... I don't know how people function like this! And hiding it from our families on Father's Day was so hard!!!

Em- xoxoxo

Sono is tomorrow... hope to see a heartbeat...


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: yay for ms!!! I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but I read that probability of live birth is associated with the severity of ms. The more the better.


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks First! My DH said he hopes I puke my brains out all day long :) I'm so nervous for the sonogram tomorrow... but hopefully we'll see a heartbeat and everything will be ok! How ru doing


----------



## michelle01

Welcome Patricia and Wellsk!!

Em - My FS graduated me after they saw the hb the second time; I believe I was only 7.5 weeks, maybe even less. My OB didn't see me for another 4 weeks after that; seemed like the longest weeks of my life, but it was bittersweet too. 

2girls - I am in IL too ;) About 45 minutes south of you near the Naperville area.

Good luck today First ;)

And BabyD sorry about the MS, but it is a GREAT sign :)


----------



## BabyD225

Michelle- did you have ms? My RE said they'd graduate me to OB after 2 hb sonos too.. so hopefully we'll see the first tomorrow at 6w2d.... when did you first see yours?

How are you feeling now that you're in the home stretch?

First- I forgot to wish u luck today! Excited to hear!


----------



## michelle01

Baby - I really did not have MS for this pregnancy; with my DS I had it REALLY bad! I am actually relieved I didn't have to deal with it this time around. I just looked back at my TTC journal, my first time seeing the hb was at 6w5d (baby was measuring a little behind at 6w2d) and the second time was at 7w5d. I was then released to my OB.

I am feeling pretty good; just slowing down a lot lately and getting tired easily! I am however still going to the gym a couple days a week to help with my energy levels :) Thanks for asking!


----------



## BabyD225

Wow.. gym at 31 weeks! you inspire me!! Any suggestions to help with this MS? I'm worried I'll start losing weight soon because I can tolerate much more than bread and crackers


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: my re suggests vitamin B6 for ms. I'm not takin it bc mine isn't that bad and I like to feel it, so I know the bean is still there.

Speaking of, the u/s went great! :dance:

HB of 167 and measuring 8w1d or 8w2d. She measured twice.


----------



## michelle01

Baby - Thanks; I have been working out all along and the OB said just don't add anything new in. I feel so much better after a workout too! I have heard vitamin B6, some will suggest ginger or before getting out of bed eating a few crackers. My MS was so bad with DS I lost 7 pounds in my first tri, but believe me, you will gain it back!

YAY First; that is awesome ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- yay that's sooooo exciting!!!! So are you released to obnow?


----------



## Em260

Oneof and Wellsk - welcome!!

First - yayyy! :happydance: So happy for you!!

BabyD - sorry you're feeling so sick :(. You can ask your doctor for a prescription for something if it's that bad. I think they usually prescribe Zofran for severe morning sickness and it's safe for pregnancy.

Scerena - I got my haircut and feel like a new woman :). How are you feeling?

AFM - 2nd ultrasound is tomorrow morning at 7am. Can't wait and just hope to see the heartbeat again fx.


----------



## BabyD225

First- that's great! When is the next apt- and is it with ur OB? So nervous for mine tomorrow!!

Thanks for the tips ladies.. I think I lost a pound or two already.. and I'm thin so I don't wanna lose too much- I wanna indulge in foods and get a belly so I know it's real!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Em260 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question. When were you released to a regular OB? My RE said if everything goes well at my ultrasound on Tuesday I'm good to go. He'll see me again around 10 weeks just for blood work to start tapering my meds. I just made my first appointment with an OB. I'm glad I called early they were totally booked but luckily were able to squeeze me in. I'll be 8 weeks for the first visit.

I'll be released after my 4th u/s tomorrow; I'll be 9 weeks Wednesday.


----------



## 2girls1baby

michelle01 said:


> Welcome Patricia and Wellsk!!
> 
> Em - My FS graduated me after they saw the hb the second time; I believe I was only 7.5 weeks, maybe even less. My OB didn't see me for another 4 weeks after that; seemed like the longest weeks of my life, but it was bittersweet too.
> 
> 2girls - I am in IL too ;) About 45 minutes south of you near the Naperville area.
> 
> Good luck today First ;)
> 
> And BabyD sorry about the MS, but it is a GREAT sign :)

Michelle, did you happen to go to college in IL too?


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> Wow.. gym at 31 weeks! you inspire me!! Any suggestions to help with this MS? I'm worried I'll start losing weight soon because I can tolerate much more than bread and crackers

Baby, I'm taking 50mg B6 2x daily and 25mg Benadryl at night. Also, if yours is mostly when you wake up, you might try eating a piece of peanut butter toast and small glass of milk just before you go to bed; this combo keeps your glucose level even through the night. They say a lot of morning sickness could be due to low sugar levels in the morning. This has been working for me!


----------



## BabyD225

2girls1baby said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Wow.. gym at 31 weeks! you inspire me!! Any suggestions to help with this MS? I'm worried I'll start losing weight soon because I can tolerate much more than bread and crackers
> 
> Baby, I'm taking 50mg B6 2x daily and 25mg Benadryl at night. Also, if yours is mostly when you wake up, you might try eating a piece of peanut butter toast and small glass of milk just before you go to bed; this combo keeps your glucose level even through the night. They say a lot of morning sickness could be due to low sugar levels in the morning. This has been working for me!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I see my RE tomorrow for my sono, so I will have to ask her what she thinks I can take too.. unfortunately it's all day and night sickness, but I haven't tried eating before bed- because I feel so sick, but tonight I'm going to force myself to do that.. Thank you!


----------



## michelle01

2girls - Yes, I did finish my last 2.5 years of college in IL.


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone! Yes, Sweetness, I was released to the OB. My first appt will be June 28th. 

BabyD: with those betas and your ms, everything is going to be great tomorrow!

Everyone at the RE's office was congratulating me and acting like we're out of the woods. The RE said we have a 95% chance of a live birth. Meanwhile, I was/am still very cautious and don't yet really believe that we're going to make it all the way to having a baby. Fingers crossed!

P.S. - ill post my sono photo when I get home tonight.


----------



## BabyD225

First- Congrats!! I completely understand where you're coming from... I'll believe this pregnancy is real when I give birth! lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

First - I hear afte 8 weeks your chances go down to like 5 percent. So that's a great thing!!! But it's natural I'm sure we will all have a since of worriness til they are in our arms


----------



## Em260

First - I totally feel the same way, I'll be less cautious once I have my baby in my arms. 

I'm really nervous for my u/s tomorrow but I keep telling myself that everything has been good up to this point so it's more likely to continue that way.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> First - I totally feel the same way, I'll be less cautious once I have my baby in my arms.
> 
> I'm really nervous for my u/s tomorrow but I keep telling myself that everything has been good up to this point so it's more likely to continue that way.

I think you're in good shape, Em. Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby - sorry to hear you're so sick. I only had 4 days of MS (although mine was around 5 pm every night) and went away if I layed down on the sofa for a few hours, so I can't really offer any advice. Have heard it can be terrible so I hope your RE can suggest something to make you feel better. 

First - those stats scared me too when I heard them. After the 12 week scan I was told that chances of anything going wrong were under 1%, so felt such relief after that appointment. Your numbers and everything look great - stay positive. 

Em - good luck tomorrow. 

AFM, week 26 tomorrow and my appetite has quadrupled and the exhaustion has returned. Trying to keep both under control...


----------



## FirstTry

Okay, so I just got some spotting, light red, mixed in with cm. Ugh!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Okay, so I just got some spotting, light red, mixed in with cm. Ugh!

Don't fret. I'm sure it's from the ultrasound probe. Mine happens after transvag ultrasounds too. Just relax and put your feet up.


----------



## Em260

We still have a heartbeat :yipee: And baby is measuring right on track 6weeks 5 days. Heart rate is 120 :). I'll post pics when I get home tonight. I'm released to the OB which is exciting but I love my RE so I don't want to leave.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> We still have a heartbeat :yipee: And baby is measuring right on track 6weeks 5 days. Heart rate is 120 :). I'll post pics when I get home tonight.

Congrats, Em! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Em260

First - sorry you're spotting :hugs: I bet it's from the u/s wand but maybe call your doctor just for peace of mind


----------



## L4hope

First and Em congrats on your ultrasounds and getting released to your OB though its hard to leave the security of the RE who helped you get to this point! It really is a good thing!!! I remember not wanting to leave as well. And yes I still worry a little at 21 weeks but it has diminished greatly since hitting the 20 week mark and seeing a little moving baby inside me. Just keep plugging along and know that your chances get better and better as each week passes! :)


----------



## Babiesimready

Hello Ladies... Hope everyone is doing great :hi:


----------



## BabyD225

How exciting Em!!!! I have my sono tonight.. so nervous!!!


----------



## Babiesimready

L4hope said:


> First and Em congrats on your ultrasounds and getting released to your OB though its hard to leave the security of the RE who helped you get to this point! It really is a good thing!!! I remember not wanting to leave as well. And yes I still worry a little at 21 weeks but it has diminished greatly since hitting the 20 week mark and seeing a little moving baby inside me. Just keep plugging along and know that your chances get better and better as each week passes! :)

Seems like yesterday we were both in first tri...not long now we'll be holding our little miracle:happydance:
How are you feeling? Showing yet? Also Have you felt the baby move? I felt my LO last week for the first time... I was teary eyed


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies hope you're all well? Nothing new with me still exhausted and nausea is evil- still haven't been sick though...
Anyhow I will try be around more now :hugs:

*first* we are so close in dates :) I too am very cautious- congrats on your u/s though :) I hope the spotting is from the probe :hugs:

*BabyD* can't wait to hear all about your u/s :)

*sweetness87* thanks for that statistic about getting to 8 weeks :)

*Em* fab news that your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat :hugs: so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Scerena! What day did you first see the HB and what was it? I'm 6w2d today and so nervous because she said she may or may not see a HB.. but I feel like she should!


----------



## scerena

*BabyD* I didn't go back to my clinic I went to a place closer to home- they said I was 6wks but I was 6w2d- which I know as was an IVF pregnancy and measurements is 6w2d but i dont know- we saw the heart beat clearly- they didn't tell me what it was though sorry :shrug:
I'm sure you will be fine :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

So, the nurse said spotting is common in the first tri. I should monitor it and let her know if it gets worse. As of now, I haven't seen any today :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Good luck Baby with your sono; I am sure everything will be great ;)

Great news First about no more spotting. It seems so common in the first tri especially with IVF, but it is still very scary.

Just had my OB appt; going every 2 weeks now and all is good. Weight gain to date is 23 pounds and measuring right on track. She was able to tell he is head down; amazing how they can feel that ;) But no wonder it feels so heavy down there too :wacko:


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> So, the nurse said spotting is common in the first tri. I should monitor it and let her know if it gets worse. As of now, I haven't seen any today :thumbup:

See told ya ;). I know it sucks though. Soooooo worrisome. I was in bed last night and got up to pee and more red spotting. Went back three four hours later then back to brown. I don't get it. I know that have cleared me. But bleeding just worries me


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone.. been stalking recently as I haven't had too
much to say.. I've been struggling with MS, and last night it was so bad I puked! UGH! I keep telling myself this is good news but I'm still so nervous. 
I have my second US tomorrow at 10am, they moved it from 2:30 so I'll know earlier! Dr. Google has totally freaked me out! We didn't see the HB at 6w5d or a fetal pole. FS said I was only 5w6d last Wednesday, according to my gestational sac size and my hCG. So if the baby has not appeared and we don't see a HB, then it's likely I have a blighted ovum.

Anyone have any information on a blighted ovum? From all I've read it is hard to distinguish between a normal pregnancy and a blighted ovum. :shrug:


----------



## L4hope

Sorry Ali I don't know much about blighted ovums as my m/c baby had heartbeat but was too low and stopped developing. Google sometimes can make things worse. Tomorrow will give you your answer. Almost there! :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Ali - I didn't even know what a blighted ovum even was until I just googled it. Now I realize this is exactly what happened to me with my first IVF cycle but my FS never referred to it as this, but after this occurance is when they found I had/have a blood clotting problem. However I never really had any pg symptoms like you seem to be having, so at this point, just under 24 hours and you will know :hugs: I am hoping/praying you get good news tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- I know it's hard but try to relax. Symptoms are a good thing. And our babies can measure behind and all is well. Your ultrasound will be here before you know it


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - How far along are you?


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Sweet - How far along are you?

I'm 7+4. I'm having another ultrasound tom just to insure they are still doing great. Then I have my 8+4 next tues. just want a little reassurance as last time my mishap happened at 7+4 but my bbs still sore off and on (on the sides) and intermitten nausea. I feel good because still having symptoms. But had another episode of red and brown spotting. It's starts as red then goes to brown. They already checked me out last time this happened and there was no bleeding in the uterus they think itsr from the cervix. A combo between the lovenox blood thinner shots and preg with twins that make me more vascular. I have had lots of symptoms with this one so I feel more confident about this. Just nerve racking. I did also have slight intermitten cramping last night but wonder if it's my uterus starting to grow.


----------



## L4hope

Babiesimready said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> First and Em congrats on your ultrasounds and getting released to your OB though its hard to leave the security of the RE who helped you get to this point! It really is a good thing!!! I remember not wanting to leave as well. And yes I still worry a little at 21 weeks but it has diminished greatly since hitting the 20 week mark and seeing a little moving baby inside me. Just keep plugging along and know that your chances get better and better as each week passes! :)
> 
> Seems like yesterday we were both in first tri...not long now we'll be holding our little miracle:happydance:
> How are you feeling? Showing yet? Also Have you felt the baby move? I felt my LO last week for the first time... I was teary eyedClick to expand...

Hey Babies! It is pretty crazy we're over halfway there now! I'm feeling pretty good so far. My belly has definitely started to pop out a little bit. I have felt very little faint movements here and there for a couple weeks, but the past few days the movement has been much more noticeable and I'm loving it!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: my mc was a blighted ovum. I had no morning sickness or really any other symptoms. That's the big difference this time. They did multiple ultrasounds, like every 2-3 days, then finally called it a failure at 7 weeks 1 day, as there was still no yolk sac or fetal pole.

Sweetness: I'm glad you were able to schedule an earlier u/s. Good luck!


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone we're on :cloud9: 

First - glad you called about the spotting. I know it's common but still really scary too :hugs: Good that you haven't seen anymore today. 

BabyD - good luck tonight!! 

Michelle - wow how cool that they can tell he is head down! Sounds like you gained the perfect amount of weight too :thumbup: 

Ali - good luck tomorrow! I know it's hard but try not to visit dr. google all that does is cause unnecessary worry. 

L4 - how great that you're feeling your LO move :). I bet that is the most amazing feeling!


----------



## Em260

Sweetness - I'm glad you decided to go in early for another u/s. Peace of mind is a great thing!!


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry for the double post for those who are on all forums... 

Sorry I didn't write yesterday ladies.. I have had horrible all day sickness and was throwing up most of the night last night... calling my OB today to see what I can do..Ive even lost weight.

So the sonogram looked perfect, measured exactly 6w2d with a HB of 130. However, my HCG level was only at 16,700... she said it's a bit lower than she had hoped for... what could that mean? Something wrong again? I go in next Monday for my next sono and she said she isn't drawing blood at that point.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I'm not sure why she is even drawing a beta at this point. My RE hasn't in almost two weeks. I think the fact that your u/s is right on track, baby measuring correct size and that strong heart beat is a fantastic sign!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## septbride

Hi baby, 

I agree with Em, I'm surprised they would need to know beta levels at this stage. A good heartbeat is a great sign. Congrats! 

My little lady is extra wriggly this week! My husband has started to feel movement and a couple of times I've even seen my tummy move! Pretty amazing stuff. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Em260

septbride said:


> Hi baby,
> 
> I agree with Em, I'm surprised they would need to know beta levels at this stage. A good heartbeat is a great sign. Congrats!
> 
> My little lady is extra wriggly this week! My husband has started to feel movement and a couple of times I've even seen my tummy move! Pretty amazing stuff.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Aww how exciting!! That must be the most amazing feeling :)


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks ladies.. she said she only checked the beta because of my last miscarriage and she normally gets three betas before releasing to OB... She would have released me yesterday based on my sonogram but because of the number so low at this point she wanted to see me again next week for one last visit. 

I put a call into my OB anyway to see what he thinks and to see what I can do about this MS.... if Zofran is needed or not.


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks ladies.. she said she only checked the beta because of my last miscarriage and she normally gets three betas before releasing to OB... She would have released me yesterday based on my sonogram but because of the number so low at this point she wanted to see me again next week for one last visit.
> 
> I put a call into my OB anyway to see what he thinks and to see what I can do about this MS.... if Zofran is needed or not.

ok I guess that makes sense why she would want a beta but in general the ultrasound is much more important at this point and you're right on track. Sorry you have this additional stress. This whole journey is full of waiting and worrying :hugs: Hope your OB can give you something for the m/s


----------



## L4hope

BabyD I agree with the others. I think the ultrasound is the most important information at this point and it sounds great! So focus on that and just take it as you will get an extra ultrasound of your munchkin! 

Sept, that's awesome your hubby got to feel kicking this week. I was just telling mine i think he'll be feeling it soon. The past few days they've just felt so much stronger which is just amazing, makes me smile every time!


----------



## BabyD225

l4hope & Sept- That must feel amazing... I hope I feel that soon!


----------



## L4hope

BabyD you WILL!!! I think your ultrasound just sounds great. PMA girl!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD: my RE stopped doing betas after the one at 15dp5dt. I know it's easier said than done, but I don't think it's something to be concerned about.


----------



## FirstTry

So, I had an appointment with the nurse at my new OB today. They have some weird intake process where they make you have an appointment with the nurse first. She told me they don't do an u/s until 20 weeks! 20 freakin weeks!!! Until then, they will listen to the heartbeat on a doppler every 4 weeks.

Plus, she knew nothing about IVF. I had to explain why last menstral period wasn't really important. Anyway, they said I can talk to the doctor next week about having more frequent ultrasounds. I'm DEFINITELY going to do that. I can't wait 12 weeks for the next look at or measurement of my baby!


----------



## BabyD225

First- I'd think about going to another new OB! The fact that they didn't know about IVF is strange! And no ultrasounds until 20 weeks.. that sounds crazy to me!! Are they affiliated with a hospital by you or something? If you're ok with all that, then keep going, but I think you deserve better treatment!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> First- I'd think about going to another new OB! The fact that they didn't know about IVF is strange! And no ultrasounds until 20 weeks.. that sounds crazy to me!! Are they affiliated with a hospital by you or something? If you're ok with all that, then keep going, but I think you deserve better treatment!

Yes, they are affiliated with a hospital that is 3 miles from us and has a top-10 NICU. So, we'll give them a try.

P.S. - See my new pic! If you look closely, you can see the head on the right (lower round thing) and arms and legs on the top!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-28.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BabyD225

omg First- that is amazing!!! what a sono pic!! Mine never seemed that close up! How wonderful! do you keep staring at it?? How cool.


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> omg First- that is amazing!!! what a sono pic!! Mine never seemed that close up! How wonderful! do you keep staring at it?? How cool.

Honestly, we are still so cautious, that no, we don't stare at it. DH is more cautious than I am. We are getting more confident one day at a time. I realized at the OB's office that no one else was worried that my pregnancy could fail. But I don't want to get too confident because it would make a loss that much worse.

I feel like only others who've struggled with infertility can understand; that's why I'm so happy to have you guys :flower:


----------



## BabyD225

Aww.. so very true my dear! xoxoxo

I can totally empathize with you on every point.... maybe out of the first trimester we'll all be able to take a sigh of relief! (Also daily reminders like nausea, PIO, estrogen, etc doesn't help!)


----------



## Em260

First - what a great pic!!!! :happydance: mine isn't that close up it's really great to see all the details of your little one :). Congrats!! Totally feel the same way about being cautious. I think making it to the second tri will be a huge relief for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Here is my u/s pic from yesterday :). 

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/44631201-e953-47de-a29b-2432d880cfa9.jpg


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> First - what a great pic!!!! :happydance: mine isn't that close up it's really great to see all the details of your little one :). Congrats!! Totally feel the same way about being cautious. I think making it to the second tri will be a huge relief for all of us :hugs:

Thank you, Em. This is my 8w2d pic. My 6w3d pic looks like almost nothing and is very tiny.


----------



## michelle01

Jess - That is great your DH has felt movement :) Everytime my DH tries, LO stops moving :wacko: I think DH just gave up and he doesn't really mind cause he felt DS when I was pg with him.

Baby - I don't think they said that to scare you, but just want to monitor you a little more closely! How many DPT is that number? I am guessing somewhere around 25dpt? If so, my beta at 29dp5dt was at 22010, so if yours is over 16,000 that looks really good to me ;)

First - what a great picture ;)

Ali - How are things going; how did the scan go? Thinking about you!


----------



## L4hope

First I know it's hard, but my OB was the same way though my fs warned me ahead of time. I had my last US at 9w4d and had to wait until my 20week anatomy scan for an ultrasound. It was very torturous. But hearing the heartbeat with Doppler will make you feel better I promise. It's just hard waiting 4weeks inbetween appts. The only way I could have had an US in between is if we wanted to do the nuchal screen where they check for Down syndrome between 12-14 weeks. But as much as I wanted to see my baby, we weren't interested in stressing over the screen. But it's always an option for you if it's something your interested in. If they haven't asked you about it yet then they should at your next appt. I too had a nurse visit first at my OB where they give you pamphlets and get background. I think they just don't know how to date the pregnancy cuz the wheel thing they use goes by your lmp. But mine just looked at my fs paperwork for the dating. I think you'll be just find there, it's just hard getting used to being treated as a "normal" pregnant person when clearly we are anything but!!


----------



## BabyD225

michelle01 said:


> Jess - That is great your DH has felt movement :) Everytime my DH tries, LO stops moving :wacko: I think DH just gave up and he doesn't really mind cause he felt DS when I was pg with him.
> 
> Baby - I don't think they said that to scare you, but just want to monitor you a little more closely! How many DPT is that number? I am guessing somewhere around 25dpt? If so, my beta at 29dp5dt was at 22010, so if yours is over 16,000 that looks really good to me ;)
> 
> First - what a great picture ;)
> 
> Ali - How are things going; how did the scan go? Thinking about you!

Thanks Michelle for the reassurance--- it was 24dp5dt... just the doubling time really slowed down... like 88 hrs since last week's test... 8 days before that it was 3700... so slowing time.. but maybe that's just how mine is.. hopefully.


----------



## michelle01

Oh gosh Baby, you have nothing to worry about!! For 24dpt that is great; and based on what I am seeing with your numbers, they were higher then mine were and I am very pg now ;) Here are my numbers just so you can see for yourself --- 13dp5dt - 610 / 15dp5dt - 1143 / 21dp5dt - 5633 /29dp5dt - 22010 / 36dp5dt - 46268.


----------



## BabyD225

Oh my gosh Michelle.. seeing your progress and numbers just gave me the most hope so far... thank you so much!!! I hope I look back and laugh at all this worrying soon!


----------



## michelle01

It is so common to worry after going through infertility and not only that, having a MC. However like I said, your numbers, they are great ;) And you will look back on this and realize you worried for nothing ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- so flag everything turned out great!!! And don't worry bout the hcg. 

Ali- sooooo exciting glad everything is great!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

AFM- doing great ultrasound went great as well both babies measure 7+5. Another ultrasound in 2 weeks going to make it for a Friday so I will be 10 weeks. Them released to high risk perentanologist. They did see a small small asubchoranic bleed but should be gone in week 10. Re didn't seem concerned. So thats good. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Here is my u/s pic from yesterday :).
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/44631201-e953-47de-a29b-2432d880cfa9.jpg

That's a nice sized bean at this point, Em! Mine was smaller (looking at your measurements and how much of the sac it fills).


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Here is my u/s pic from yesterday :).
> 
> https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/44631201-e953-47de-a29b-2432d880cfa9.jpg
> 
> That's a nice sized bean at this point, Em! Mine was smaller (looking at your measurements and how much of the sac it fills).Click to expand...

Thanks, First! It's amazing how much they grow and change each week :). Hopefully my OB will do an ultrasound next week at my first visit.


----------



## Em260

First - just read your post about the new OB visit. Don't how I missed that one before but yikes waiting until 20 weeks for an ultrasound is too long. Hopefully you can ask for and receive more frequent monitoring!


----------



## Em260

L4 - thanks for the recommendation for the bella band! Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I used it today and it works so well!! Soo comfy to not have my jeans digging into my bloat bump :)

Speaking of maternity clothes, I ordered some shorts from Old Navy and I'm really happy with how they fit and look. I'm going to splurge on jeans since I'll wear them so much but I wanted to go cheapo on shorts since I'll only use them for another two months or so. These are the ones I ordered and they fit exactly like all of the pricier ones I tried on last weekend: https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=65527&vid=1&pid=388501002


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies! :hi:

I am doing well! Baby is 5-6mm and we saw the HB! I have another ultrasound next week.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sept and L4 - isn't the kicking great?? I smile every time I feel it! I feel him/her many times a day and all with attitude - yikes. 

Em - great picture!! Glad you're finding some good maternity clothes. If you're looking for a great pair of jeans, I can't recommend AG enough. I ordered a pair of raisin coloured cigarette stilt AG Jeans and love them!! I wore them pre-maternity and love love love the maternity ones. I got from Pea in the Pod and were a bargain on sale ($68 regular $210). I also ordered some from Gap and they are made really big. I'm usually a 4 but should have ordered a 2. 

Ali and sweetness - glad your appointments and scans went well. 

Baby - I did the nuchal scan at 12 weeks and it was a great scan - very detailed. I couldn't have imagined waiting until 20 weeks.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi girls am I ok to join too? I feel kinda out of place in the first pregnancy forums.

My story is as follows: husband and I ttc for 3 years and have a miscarriage in September 2011. Given that was as far as we had ever managed to get our Gp referred us for investigations. I had a HSG in march 2012 which said I had haldros in both Fallopian tubes and that we needed ivf. 

Have our first ivf long protocol in August 2012 getting 9 eggs with 8 fertilising (4 fertilised abnormally) ending up with a bfn in September! :( but have one frostie

Waiting for follow ups etc and doctor suggests I have a laparoscopy which I had in may 2013, surprisingly I naturally fall pregnant straight away! Gob smacked!!

I've had a cyst so far ( I'm at 6w 3d) which caused a bit of pain and worried me hence why I've had a very early scan, where our lo measured 4 days behind 

Our due date is 9th February !


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* OMG brilliant news I am soooooo happy for you :)

*likklegemz* congrats on your natural pregnancy what a little miracle :) 

*em260* HAPPY 7 WEEKS :happydance: I think I need I buy maternity clothes soon also as my stomach is still big since the IVF :) love your ultrasound :)

*first* the quality of your pic is amazing :) so happy for you :)

*sweetness87* your pic is lovely how amazing having twins :) 

*BabyD* they won't even do more hcg bloods on me I think they cause more worry than needed, your numbers look fine Hun :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Likklegemz - welcome!! and congrats on your BFP!

Wannabee - thanks for the tip! I have some non maternity AG jeans and I love them they are so soft. I'll have to keep my eye out for the sales at Pea in the Pod that was a great deal that you got! I lucked out last night and found the maternity version of the Jbrand leggings jeans I always wear on sale online at Nordstrom :). I'm also on the lookout for dress slacks. I ordered some from Target and Ann Taylor Loft maternity. 

Scerena - thank you! I'm so excited to be a blueberry :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - I didn't know Loft did maternity. I really like their stuff. I'm in Australia but family is in the US so I've been ordering things and they send over. If only I'd known... Clothes here are so expensive. I needed dress pants and the cheapest pair I could find that I liked were $110. Gasp. I also have a pair of J Brand jeans but they have the side elastic - not liking that as much as the full tummy cover of the AG ones.


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> Em - I didn't know Loft did maternity. I really like their stuff. I'm in Australia but family is in the US so I've been ordering things and they send over. If only I'd known... Clothes here are so expensive. I needed dress pants and the cheapest pair I could find that I liked were $110. Gasp. I also have a pair of J Brand jeans but they have the side elastic - not liking that as much as the full tummy cover of the AG ones.

I had no idea Loft had maternity either and then I saw an ad for it. Hopefully the pants will fit well. They have great sales if you're still looking for some. Right now everything 40% off. The JBrands I got have the side elastics but I think they will work for me for a while because I don't have much of a bump yet.What I have is a bloat bump :)


----------



## BabyD225

Loft maternity?? That's awesome!! I bought two pair of pants last preg at Destination Maternity with the elastic waist and it was expensive and not flattering..but awfully comfy! I have a Loft literally three blocks away... my day is just made and I know what I'm doing after work... If you all want, go on the website and register your email, you get great coupons.

To everyone's sonos--- looking amazing... my RE is superstitious about giving sono pics until the last appt so I can't post my bean until next week!!! Loving each pic!! Anyone know anything about the idea behind gender and placenta placement on sonograms??? Any early ideas of what we're all having?


----------



## alicatt

Isn't it fun to guess what we are all having?
I did a tarot card reading that said if you asked about pregnancy you are having a GIRL! I was like.. how on earth did I get that card out of the whole deck? :shrug: 
Chinese calendar said BOY, but since we did IVF and it uses the day of conception, I'm not really sure what day I'm supposed to use? If I use the day 5 days before my FET it says a BOY, and if I use the day the egg and sperm actually met (Dec 10th, 2012) it says BOY. Or maybe neither date is correct? :shrug:
I also did the thing with the needle on a string, it said GIRL.

People keep asking me if I have a preference (yes I have spread the word locally) and I keep telling them that I'll be happy with either, as long as they are healthy!

BTW.. You can still wear your own pants for now, just get some belly bands! I just bought some this morning. I've also been scoping out places to buy maternity clothes. I tend to dress pretty casually, so I'm looking at JC Penney, Old Navy, Target and Kohls. While I'm not showing, just a little bloat, I find that my uterus doesn't like the pressure of pants on it :dohh: it makes me queasy. Same with when my dog crawls up next to me and pushed her rear end into my belly, that makes me queasy too! So while my pants fit, they bother my baby. So I'm planning on making the switch to maternity sooner than later!


----------



## BabyD225

oh Ali- I'm totally with you... I'm currently at work (I'm a supervising teacher) and I'm in sweatpants.. my Jeans and other pants don't fit and I haven't seen the belly bands.. where did you get them from? I can't wait to get into maternity clothes.. it's so much more comfy.. and with all this nausea, anything on my stomach, chest or neck makes me wanna die... I wish I could hang out naked.. jk... :)

My dh asked why my boobs are swollen yet like last pregnancy.. I guess he doesn't like the nausea this time. When was everyone cleared for BD'ing? We forgot to ask the RE.. and we haven't in quite a while.. not that I want to with all this MS.. but he certainly does.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - I remember that bloat. It was like Christmas the day I transitioned to maternity pants. So good!!

Ali - like you, I've looked at the Chinese calendar and read up on a bunch of old wives tales. Seems to be an even split between boy and girl. DH and I are waiting until delivery to find out. In the beginning I was Team girl. Now I'm thinking its a boy. No mothers intuition here...

Baby - my OB said BDing is fine, as long as I'm in the mood. However after a bleed and a trip to the hospital at 15 weeks, I found out I have a low placenta so was told no more until after baby. That was 11 weeks ago and we've got 14 more to go. DH and I both might explode :cry:


----------



## BabyD225

Oh my gosh that's a long wait.. you can't BD or no O-ing altogether? And then 6 weeks after the baby is born u have to wait! You'll be like a virgin again!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I'm pretty sure Loft only sells maternity online. I got a Bella Band too and I wore it yesterday for the first time and I love it! I ordered mine from amazon.


----------



## Em260

My RE said it's ok to BD but I'm too scared still. Poor DH!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Screena- yes we are very excited ! 

As far as BDing for me have bleeding off and on and I know if we do it's gunna be worse. Also DH is soooooo excited he's afraid to lol. He doesn't want anything to happen to our babies this time. :) ( I know but that's what he thinks). 

And the sex of the babies. My RE told me there have been studies done showing if you don't find out the sex they are born closer to term with less complications. He is going to give us research on it at my 10 week appt. so now I might not find out the gender of our babies . Ooooo it's going to be hard.


----------



## L4hope

I got my Bella Band at Motherhood. Had to ask someone where they were cuz they're packaged kinda like pantyhose/tights. Best thing ever before you're ready for maternity clothes. I too would feel sick if my pants were squeezing my tummy. 

I was afraid to be at first too and swore I wouldn't do it till after my first tri even though doctor said it was fine. However I gave in to dh around 10-11 weeks. I didn't have any bleeding so had no excuse. Wannabe that really stinks you can't bd for so long! You'll be so excited to get the go ahead again!

I have zero intuition what we're having too. BanyD I like that study about not finding out. Ill have to tell my hubby as he kinda hates that we're waiting!


----------



## L4hope

Oops I mean sweetness I like that study! I think pregnancy brain has really kicked in lately! I've been very forgetful and spacy! :haha:


----------



## alicatt

This is the one that Em was talking about:

https://www.amazon.com/BellaBand-Wo...TF8&qid=1371750904&sr=8-1&keywords=bella+band

I got this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Be-Mine...-2&keywords=baby+be+mine+maternity+belly+band

We'll see how it works, it is wider than the bella band, but it will get me through until the end.


----------



## michelle01

Congrats ali :) So happy things are going great and now you can have a little sign of relief!

Happy 7 weeks Em :)

All this talk about BD'ing....oddly enough my DH won't while I am pg :wacko: He said my belly/baby psychs him out. MEN! And I have been too scared anyway after 3 times of IVF to get to this point!


----------



## alicatt

Well you think no BD'ing for a few months is bad? I haven't had :sex: in about a year now! :wacko: Being single does suck sometimes. I kept joking with my friends that I'm the only one trying to get pregnant, while actively trying NOT to have :sex: :haha:


----------



## michelle01

Very true ali ;) I am not complaining though cause I am sooooo incredibly uncomfortable that its the last thing on my mind :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

michelle01 said:


> Congrats ali :) So happy things are going great and now you can have a little sign of relief!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks Em :)
> 
> All this talk about BD'ing....oddly enough my DH won't while I am pg :wacko: He said my belly/baby psychs him out. MEN! And I have been too scared anyway after 3 times of IVF to get to this point!

Mich-- I don't k ow if you saw my post but my DH is terrified to. He doesn't want to "hurt" the babies . Which is a ok now cause my bleeding off and on


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Very true ali ;) I am not complaining though cause I am sooooo incredibly uncomfortable that its the last thing on my mind :haha:

Me neither at the moment! My MS is getting worse, I've puked 2 days in a row now, 3 so far this week. The rest of the time I have varying amounts of nausea, from mild to severe. I am trying hard to think positively that this is good right?


----------



## alicatt

Has anyone tried these?

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.c...aign=froogle&gclid=CNah8Lan87cCFc9AMgod32IAig

A friend recommended them, but she never tried them. Was hoping someone had? I'm dying here, and I'm not even 7 weeks yet! So I fear it will continue to get worse.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- my friend had them and loooooooved them!!!! 

So weird thing tell me if this makes since. Ok so if I get up early before I wake up on my own my MS is pretty bad all day. But if I sleep in til like 1030-1100 or when I wake up I really don't have any. And actually feel more hungry. Any other aides have this or think its weird??? I'm off mon- fri typically so get to sleep in a lot


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Ali- my friend had them and loooooooved them!!!!
> 
> So weird thing tell me if this makes since. Ok so if I get up early before I wake up on my own my MS is pretty bad all day. But if I sleep in til like 1030-1100 or when I wake up I really don't have any. And actually feel more hungry. Any other aides have this or think its weird??? I'm off mon- fri typically so get to sleep in a lot

That totally makes sense to me! I feel fine (or at least I have felt better) on the weekends, but not so great during the week. I honestly think it has to be a function of sleep, wearing more comfortable clothes, and being able to rest or nap in the afternoons. At least thats what its like for me!


----------



## michelle01

Yea Sweet, that is how my DH is too! Tells me that this LO will come out and repeatively smack him in the face and say "How do you like it" :haha: Men say the craziest things sometimes :)

I have not tried them ali, but I heard they were good. Not sure who mentioned it or on what thread, but someone said to have a piece of toast with peanut butter before bed to help level out sugar levels through the night; and have crackers before even getting out of bed. I wish I knew all this 4 years ago when I was pg with Tyler cause my MS was AWFUL!!! So I can relate, but I just dealt with it. This time around, practically nothing...thank goodness!


----------



## Likklegemz

Have you tried sea sickness bands? They're doing wonders for me alicot!


----------



## Em260

I'm jealous you can all sleep in! I wake up at 5am no matter what time I go to bed. 

Michelle - thank you!! I'm so excited to be 7 weeks :). Haha your DH is so funny! I bet mine is thinking the same thing I should ask him. He hasn't asked to BD at all and maybe that's part of the reason why. Once I get past 10 weeks, since that's as far as I've ever gotten in a pregnancy, I think I'll be less scared to BD. 

Ali - you should ask your dr. for a prescription for Zofran. That's what they usually prescribe for morning sickness. If you're at the stage where you're actually throwing up, I think you should ask for something to help. 

My nausea comes and goes but if I eat a piece of toast as soon as I get out of bed it helps a lot. Also, ginger ale is my new best friend. Right now I'm having an issue with meat aversion. I just gag when I eat it and it's so hard because I want to make sure I'm getting enough protein.


----------



## WannabeeMum

I hope I remember how to
Do everything after an 8 month hiatus.


----------



## michelle01

Em -My DH was the same way with my last pregnancy...men!!!! And I had that same problem with red meat during my first pg. I would gag just looking at it. For protein you can try shakes or protein bars instead or Greek yogurt. There are other ways to get protein if you cannot eat meat. And strangely Tyler won't eat red meat now!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

I had a few food aversions too - thankfully not to meat (I'm a meataholic). But I couldn't, and still can't, stand the smell of broccoli or Parmesan cheese. I remember eating out at about 13 weeks and someone at a table 5 spots away ordered broccolini - DH and I had to leave the restaurant immediately. Hopefully your aversion is limited and will pass. If not, add lots of beans and lentils to your diet - great source of protein.


----------



## Em260

Thanks, those are great suggestions. I love all of those foods so I'll have to do some food shopping and get my kitchen stocked with less gag worthy options. 

Michelle - how cute Tyler has made himself a little vegetarian :). One of my friends did that when she was young and has been one her whole life. 

Wannabee - I had that same experience with someone sitting near me eating mushroom pizza. I had to move tables the smell was just too much.


----------



## alicatt

Likklegemz said:


> Have you tried sea sickness bands? They're doing wonders for me alicot!

I have one but it feels so restrictive on my wrist I don't like the feeling.


----------



## alicatt

Em.. I actually have an RX for zofran but it was from before I got pregnant. I'll ask my FS tomorrow if I can take it. Right now I have nausea and a headache, YAY! :nope:


----------



## Sweetness_87

alicatt said:


> Em.. I actually have an RX for zofran but it was from before I got pregnant. I'll ask my FS tomorrow if I can take it. Right now I have nausea and a headache, YAY! :nope:

When I got super nauseated and throw up at times my re wrote me zofran and phenergan to switch every other. And the phenergan also helps me sleep too so it's a great thing. I don't mind the nausea but when I go all day with only 2 grapes and a coup,e sips of water I have to take something so I don't get dehydrated ,etc

But we give zofran out allllllllll the time in the er to pregnant woman. Its a okay to take


----------



## FirstTry

Em: what about eggs or dairy for protein? I have the day off work today, so I have time to make eggs and a fruit/yogurt shake for breakfast. I think that will tick some other boxes too, such as calcium, vitamin c, folic acid, DHA (I bought the DHA enriched eggs) etc.

If anyone cares, I am also a big fan of probiotic foods. I have a theory that healthy gut bacteria can prevent autoimmune problems for baby, including allergies and even autism. It's a growing field of study and there have been a few NYT articles about it recently. Other prebiotic and probiotic foods include kefir, sauerkraut and other pickled vegetables, and miso. Whole Foods sells Bubbies sauerkraut and another brand of miso, both refrigerated, that claim to have live, active cultures. I'm trying to eat them and my yogurt/kefir regularly.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First that's a good idea I will try to eat more yogurt etc. how has Your nausea been? Mine seems to come and go.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em: what about eggs or dairy for protein? I have the day off work today, so I have time to make eggs and a fruit/yogurt shake for breakfast. I think that will tick some other boxes too, such as calcium, vitamin c, folic acid, DHA (I bought the DHA enriched eggs) etc.
> 
> If anyone cares, I am also a big fan of probiotic foods. I have a theory that healthy gut bacteria can prevent autoimmune problems for baby, including allergies and even autism. It's a growing field of study and there have been a few NYT articles about it recently. Other prebiotic and probiotic foods include kefir, sauerkraut and other pickled vegetables, and miso. Whole Foods sells Bubbies sauerkraut and another brand of miso, both refrigerated, that claim to have live, active cultures. I'm trying to eat them and my yogurt/kefir regularly.

My DH is obsessed with that article! He's an allergist so he's very interested in the research and connection to allergy/immunology. He made me read the article too :). Here's a link if anyone else is interested: 
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/19/...e-up-your-microbiome.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

I used the article to justify my consumption of enormous amounts of kimchi :). DH used to protest because it gives me very stinky breath haha.


----------



## FirstTry

Em: if I weren't such a spice wimp, I would eat kimchi too. But sauerkraut will have to satisfy my pickled cabbage quota ;)


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em: if I weren't such a spice wimp, I would eat kimchi too. But sauerkraut will have to satisfy my pickled cabbage quota ;)

Yumm I love sauerkraut too :)


----------



## Em260

Talking fashion again :). I remembered ASOS has maternity and they offer free shipping and free returns. Here is a link: https://us.asos.com/Women-Maternity...=1604&parentID=Rf900&pge=0&pgeSize=36&sort=-1

I also found the cutest blog. I love the way she dresses her bump for casual weekends and her workday choices too: https://www.9to5chic.com/
Plus she mixes in stuff from H&M and Zara :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Shit, brown spotting tonight :nope:

I know it's likely nothing, but damn it!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Shit, brown spotting tonight :nope:
> 
> I know it's likely nothing, but damn it!

Try to relax I have it almost daily. From a deep deep red to brown.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Shit, brown spotting tonight :nope:
> 
> I know it's likely nothing, but damn it!
> 
> Try to relax I have it almost daily. From a deep deep red to brown.Click to expand...

Thank you. I've decided to stay in bed the rest of the night and pray that it's nothing. I believe that this is our forever baby!


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Shit, brown spotting tonight :nope:
> 
> I know it's likely nothing, but damn it!
> 
> Try to relax I have it almost daily. From a deep deep red to brown.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I've decided to stay in bed the rest of the night and pray that it's nothing. I believe that this is our forever baby!Click to expand...

That's what I do. And I feel good about our babies too. Every time I have had bleeding once super brown got an ultrasound both babes great. This last time it was red with a bright red to a very dark red and both babies again fine. Just very common. More then people realize. I started spotting again today SUPER red like dark. So resting yet again. Have to work another 12 tom


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Shit, brown spotting tonight :nope:
> 
> I know it's likely nothing, but damn it!

I'm sorry you have to go through this additional worry :hugs: Spotting is so common but still super scary. I have a friend who spotted almost the entire first trimester and of course it totally freaked her out but her daughter is fine and is a healthy 18 mo old. Hope you got some rest and it stopped.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em260 said:


> Talking fashion again :). I remembered ASOS has maternity and they offer free shipping and free returns. Here is a link: https://us.asos.com/Women-Maternity...=1604&parentID=Rf900&pge=0&pgeSize=36&sort=-1
> 
> I also found the cutest blog. I love the way she dresses her bump for casual weekends and her workday choices too: https://www.9to5chic.com/
> Plus she mixes in stuff from H&M and Zara :thumbup:

I ordered a bunch of stuff from ASOS. The body con dress is fantastic. Tops are made big (so I'd order a size down) and pants a bit small (have already outgrown a pair). I only wish we had H&M in Australia and a maternity section in Zara :-(


----------



## WannabeeMum

First and Sweet - so sorry that you are having the stress of bleeding. Hopefully a day of rest has cleared it up :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

I'm hoping someone can offer some insight for me... I switched to climara estrogen patches because i wasn't keeping the pills down... but when i looked it up it says do not take while pregnant because of birth defects... why would my doctor put me on it. Also, i'm not getting the patches until tonight... do I skip all my pills today and put the patches on tonight or not? My RE office is closed and the pharmacist doesn't know the answer.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> I'm hoping someone can offer some insight for me... I switched to climara estrogen patches because i wasn't keeping the pills down... but when i looked it up it says do not take while pregnant because of birth defects... why would my doctor put me on it. Also, i'm not getting the patches until tonight... do I skip all my pills today and put the patches on tonight or not? My RE office is closed and the pharmacist doesn't know the answer.

Hey BabyD, I think the climara patch is similar to the vivelle dot patch. Do you put it on and change them every 3 days? I usually put them on after my shower in the morning (once my skin is dry). So if I were you I would take your pills today and then move to the patch tomorrow morning.


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies :hi:

I'm freaking out a little bit here.. I haven't had MS all weekend, I haven't even felt pregnant. What is going on? I'm so worried that my little bean is no longer growing :dohh: Has anyone else had these periods where you don't feel pregnant? I have another US on Wednesday, hopefully everything is OK.


----------



## Em260

BabyD - I'm on the Estrace pills and they have the same warning on the bottle about do not take while pregnant. Same for the progesterone shots I take. I think it's different for IVF because we're not making our own estrogen and progesterone we need the extra. what time do you take your meds? if it's early then I would take the pills and hen switch to patches tomorrow. You want to try to the meds around the same time every day.

Ali - that describes my symptoms exactly they come and go and some days if I didn't have the PIO shots and meds to remind me I wouldn't even know I was pregnant. Sounds like your body is just getting adjusted to the higher hormone levels and your nausea is leveling out. Did you end up taking Zofran for the nausea?


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali - I wouldn't worry. Be thankful that your MS has gone away. Everyone has different lengths and strengths of symptoms. I had 4 days of MS and one of my friends had 6 months. Your scans have been great, so I wouldn't worry. 

For what it's worth, I have a bump the size of a basketball and have days I don't feel pregnant because I don't feel much that day. It's all part of being pregnant. 

Breath. Talk to your bub. And reassure yourself that all is ok :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Ladies!!!

I haven't taken the zofran since Friday but I will take it again if necessary. Only problem is that it wipes me out!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: when I was at about your stage, I had no symptoms for 2-3 days. But everything was fine and the nausea eventually came back.

AFM, no spotting since last night. Yay!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Ali: when I was at about your stage, I had no symptoms for 2-3 days. But everything was fine and the nausea eventually came back.
> 
> AFM, no spotting since last night. Yay!

First! Yep it did, back last night and this morning, which is good, but bad! LOL! I woke up feeling like a truck ran over me. I think I'm happier if I can sleep in and get up around 9:30, but alas it is the work week and I do have a job! It was nice to feel mostly normal during the weekend though.

Glad your spotting is gone, that is great!!! Are you going to call the FS and ask them about it?


----------



## BabyD225

Hey all... woah what a weekend... I was in the ER for dehydration.. they gave me IV fluids and Reglan and upped my dose of Zofran and I do feel a bit better.. I'm not throwing up since yesterday so far and the patches vs pills are amazing. I think the estradiol pills made me even more sick. Anyhow... I went in for my sono this morning and the heart was beating at 156 bpm! and it was measuring 2 days ahead which she said could be just how she's measuring but it's perfect. So i'm released to my OB... unfortunately I have to wait two whole weeks for a sono. I may have an anxiety attack. We're so monitored for these cycles that when we have to wait my initial thought is what if something goes wrong in the next two weeks!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Ali: when I was at about your stage, I had no symptoms for 2-3 days. But everything was fine and the nausea eventually came back.
> 
> AFM, no spotting since last night. Yay!
> 
> First! Yep it did, back last night and this morning, which is good, but bad! LOL! I woke up feeling like a truck ran over me. I think I'm happier if I can sleep in and get up around 9:30, but alas it is the work week and I do have a job! It was nice to feel mostly normal during the weekend though.
> 
> Glad your spotting is gone, that is great!!! Are you going to call the FS and ask them about it?Click to expand...

Thanks for reminding me. I just sent an email to the nurse.

Yeah, most days I wish I didn't have to go to work. I've been taking off lots of time, but I'm running out of vacation days :growlmad:


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Hey all... woah what a weekend... I was in the ER for dehydration.. they gave me IV fluids and Reglan and upped my dose of Zofran and I do feel a bit better.. I'm not throwing up since yesterday so far and the patches vs pills are amazing. I think the estradiol pills made me even more sick. Anyhow... I went in for my sono this morning and the heart was beating at 156 bpm! and it was measuring 2 days ahead which she said could be just how she's measuring but it's perfect. So i'm released to my OB... unfortunately I have to wait two whole weeks for a sono. I may have an anxiety attack. We're so monitored for these cycles that when we have to wait my initial thought is what if something goes wrong in the next two weeks!

YIKES.. sorry to hear that your MS was getting that bad! :dohh: I hear some women get hit pretty hard. Mine pretty much disappeared most of the weekend, but it is back now :nope:
Yes, I quite like the patches, they are easy to deal with and I haven't had any side effects. Why are you still using estrogen supplementation? :shrug: Aren't you a few weeks ahead of me? If so, I don't think you need the estrogen supplementation much longer. My FS said that since my placenta was looking great, that they were going to take me off of it this week at 8 weeks. 
I know this is going to be a difficult 2 weeks, but think about it this way.. your baby is measuring 2 days ahead, and your FS feels confident with your progress that he is discharging you to your OB! That is all good! It means you are becoming a regular pregnant woman! :happydance: It is fantastic news!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Ali: when I was at about your stage, I had no symptoms for 2-3 days. But everything was fine and the nausea eventually came back.
> 
> AFM, no spotting since last night. Yay!
> 
> First! Yep it did, back last night and this morning, which is good, but bad! LOL! I woke up feeling like a truck ran over me. I think I'm happier if I can sleep in and get up around 9:30, but alas it is the work week and I do have a job! It was nice to feel mostly normal during the weekend though.
> 
> Glad your spotting is gone, that is great!!! Are you going to call the FS and ask them about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for reminding me. I just sent an email to the nurse.
> 
> Yeah, most days I wish I didn't have to go to work. I've been taking off lots of time, but I'm running out of vacation days :growlmad:Click to expand...

Luckily I can work from home, and have been doing so all but 1-2 days a week. :haha: It helps, as I can take a break at lunch and lie down. Sitting upright seems to make my nausea worse, that and squishing my belly against the desk. Sitting here right now, I have dry heaves, and am just feeling like :sick: Here is hoping that the nausea goes away for good in a few more weeks!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Ali- She said I have to be on the progesterone and estrogen until week nine, so 14 more days.. but who's counting? They do this for all their medicated FET....I wish it was only one more week! I'm 7w1d today.


----------



## alicatt

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks Ali- She said I have to be on the progesterone and estrogen until week nine, so 14 more days.. but who's counting? They do this for all their medicated FET....I wish it was only one more week! I'm 7w1d today.

I think it depends on the placenta and how it is growing, or maybe it is just FS personal preference? :shrug: Mine said week 8 for estrogen, and week 10 for progesterone. :haha: Well the patches make it way easier to do the progesterone! I hope they don't cause you any more grief!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great. I can quit taking Meds at 12 weeks (except my blood thinner shots) I think every RE is different. 

Ali- that's how my nausea is ..... If I sleep in its not that bad but if I get up early for work etc I have it. 

First- glad you haven't had any more spotting. 

Baby- glad your feeling better! 

AFM- waiting for July 3rd for my 9+5 ultrasound then released to high risk doc. Getting anxious. My work just got a brand new ultrasound machine so might have to take a peak this fri. ... Hmmmmm idk


----------



## alicatt

Sweetness_87 said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is doing great. I can quit taking Meds at 12 weeks (except my blood thinner shots) I think every RE is different.
> 
> Ali- that's how my nausea is ..... If I sleep in its not that bad but if I get up early for work etc I have it.
> 
> First- glad you haven't had any more spotting.
> 
> Baby- glad your feeling better!
> 
> AFM- waiting for July 3rd for my 9+5 ultrasound then released to high risk doc. Getting anxious. My work just got a brand new ultrasound machine so might have to take a peak this fri. ... Hmmmmm idk

Yes, I think you are right, each FS is different with respect to how long you have to take the supplements. I'm going to try to nail them down on dates when I see mine on Wednesday as I only have 4 patches left that I'll have to put on on Wednesday and they only last 3 days, so by Saturday I'll be without! I have 6-7 days of PIO shots left, so I'll probably need to order another 2-4 vials, and I want to know how many, each vial has 5 days. 

I also need to figure out what the deal is with my IVIG infusions, FS said he wanted me to get one ASAP like later this week? But then his nurse was saying next week? I'm supposed to get 3 more, at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks. Problem is that I'm going to be in Canada for the 12 week one and I'm not sure if I can get it done up there? :shrug: I'll need to either double up and do one before I go, or delay and do it right when I get home :shrug: I worry about delaying as I don't want to lose the baby if I do :nope: But at $2600 an infusion I really don't want to do extra either! :wacko: UGH. 

So can you have someone scan you with the new US machine? I would LOVE to be able to do that!!!! I keep having doubts and wish I had a US machine!! :haha: I am totally getting a doppler as soon as it is time enough for me to be able to use it! When does that happen? When can we start using a doppler?


----------



## Em260

I'm staying on estrogen and PIO until next week when I'll go in for blood work and they'll start tapering the meds. I'll be 9 weeks at that point. 

BabyD - aww sorry you're so sick but I'm glad you went to the ER. I hope you're feeling better :hugs: Congrats on getting released to the OB!

First - so glad to hear your spotting has stopped!!

Ali - hope you can get the infusion figured out. Maybe you can work it out to have it done either right before or right after your Canada trip. 

AFM - my first OB appointment is on Wednesday :happydance:. I hope I get to have an ultrasound but I have no idea if they will do one or not :shrug:


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> I'm staying on estrogen and PIO until next week when I'll go in for blood work and they'll start tapering the meds. I'll be 9 weeks at that point.
> 
> BabyD - aww sorry you're so sick but I'm glad you went to the ER. I hope you're feeling better :hugs: Congrats on getting released to the OB!
> 
> First - so glad to hear your spotting has stopped!!
> 
> Ali - hope you can get the infusion figured out. Maybe you can work it out to have it done either right before or right after your Canada trip.
> 
> AFM - my first OB appointment is on Wednesday :happydance:. I hope I get to have an ultrasound but I have no idea if they will do one or not :shrug:

WOW, so you are overlapping with OB and FS? I hope you do get to see your bean! As far as I'm concerned the more often I get to see the little one the better! :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

alicatt said:


> WOW, so you are overlapping with OB and FS? I hope you do get to see your bean! As far as I'm concerned the more often I get to see the little one the better! :thumbup:

RE released me to the OB last week. Next week's RE appt is just for blood work so they can start tapering my estrogen and PIO. I'm going to be soo happy to get rid of the PIO! They're not even that bad anymore but I'm also on Lovenox so it will be nice to go from two shots a night to one :)

I agree I want to see my little bean as much as possible!


----------



## alicatt

Em260 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> WOW, so you are overlapping with OB and FS? I hope you do get to see your bean! As far as I'm concerned the more often I get to see the little one the better! :thumbup:
> 
> RE released me to the OB last week. Next week's RE appt is just for blood work so they can start tapering my estrogen and PIO. I'm going to be soo happy to get rid of the PIO! They're not even that bad anymore but I'm also on Lovenox so it will be nice to go from two shots a night to one :)
> 
> I agree I want to see my little bean as much as possible!Click to expand...

Cool! My FS keeps me until we've tapered off the meds I believe. So I'll be staying with him for another 2 weeks I believe. I am hoping to nail all of that down on Wednesday as I need to get an appt with my OB and I have to get it all done before I go on vacation in just over 3 weeks!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Nervous for the last two days I have not had any ms and my boobs are not sore through the day(only at night). Just afraid because of what happened last time. I mean I have heard around 9 weeks hormones start leveling out and that stuff gets better. Abe since mine were high they are leveling out at 8 weeks instead?????? Ughhhh


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Nervous for the last two days I have not had any ms and my boobs are not sore through the day(only at night). Just afraid because of what happened last time. I mean I have heard around 9 weeks hormones start leveling out and that stuff gets better. Abe since mine were high they are leveling out at 8 weeks instead?????? Ughhhh

My symptoms have come and gone a few times. I think it's nothing to worry about. My FS said that after seeing the hb and proper growth at my 8 week u/s, there is a 95% chance of live birth.

I know we focus on that other 5%, but 95% is a huge number. And if I recall correctly, both your beans were measuring on track at 7w5d.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- yes I was 7+5 with my second ultrasound and both babies meassured te same. I mean its weird sat morning at work threw up since then nothing. I guess 7+5 is super close two 8 weeks. Ughhh just stressful


----------



## michelle01

Hi girls! I know some have mentioned no pg symptoms but that doesn't mean anything!! I didn't feel pg in the beginning whatsoever!! I barely had any symptoms; only when I would go to the gym and try to workout, then get tired very easily. Other then that, nothing really! 

Baby - How are you feeling; how scary getting dehydrated!

Ali - How are you feeling today? You have a scan tomorrow, right?

Sweet - How are you doing?? 

Em - YAY for OB appt tomorrow ;)

I have been feeling under the weather :( Saturday DH and I had sooo much work to get done around the house to get our new carpet installed. My master bedroom is finally done and looks so good now. We are still working on getting DS's new batman room done, the LO's room cleaned up and planning my DS's bday party for Saturday. I think it was just too much and I woke up sick Sunday and still not feeling great today. I don't know how we are going to get all this done by Saturday, but once it is done I plan to be relaxing and taking it easy for the next 6.5 weeks till LO arrives!


----------



## alicatt

Wow.. you've been busy Michelle!!


Sweet.. I know it is hard but you just have to have faith! When is your next scan? Are you able to feel anything at all down there? I feel a tightening and a few times its felt like I swallowed my iPhone and its vibrating in my abdomen! :haha: Such a wierd feeling. 

AFM.. scan tomorrow at 11am EST. I'm hoping and praying my bean is growing and the HB is measurable tomorrow. I am not as scared for tomorrow's appt as I was for last Wednesday's appt, but is be lying if I said I wasn't a little nervous!!! As First said, once we see that the baby is looking good and HB is normal and measurement is appropriate for 7w4d then maybe I can finally relax a little :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Michelle - thanks for the reassurance! It's good to hear that others had symptoms that come and go or no symptoms at all. I hope you're feeling better today. 

Sweet - yeah totally stressful and waiting for the appts and scans is really hard. I don't know how I will cope once the appts are every 4 weeks. I think you mentioned you might have someone at work scan you this week? 

Ali - fx for you tomorrow but I know you're going to see your LO wiggling all over the place and a nice strong heartbeat. 

First - thanks for that statistic it's so reassuring!

AFM - I'm excited and nervous about my OB appt tomorrow. I've got my list of questions ready for her. DH says I'm the typical nervous first time mom but oh well :haha:
Btw, thanks for all of the protein suggestions everyone gave me. I've been eating lentils, beans, greek yogurt and protein bars and it's so much easier on my nausea than trying to gag down regular chicken. Quinoa has lots of protein so I've been eating a ton of that too :)


----------



## L4hope

Ali hope you have a great scan pic to update!

Em so exciting you have your first OB appt. it's very surreal but a great thing to be there. Every four weeks is tough at first, but it will get better as you notice your belly grow and know there really is something going on in there. I didn't have hardly any symptoms so I know the dread of waiting for the next reassuring appt. :hugs:

Sweet hope you can have a friend scan you to help you feel better. 

Michelle hope you're starting to feel better. You've been pushing a lot lately so I think your body's telling you to slow down momma!


----------



## alicatt

Em.. can't wait to hear about your OB appt! :thumbup:

My appt is in another 2 hours or so, I have butterflies in my stomach!


----------



## FirstTry

Ali: praying for you!

Em: thanks for the quinoa suggestion. I have a Costco sized bag of it. Now, I'll start adding it to more meals.

AFM, after a few days without symptoms, I wanna puke! OB appt on Friday. Then, my mom is coming to visit. I'll tell her about the pregnancy when she gets here :thumbup: Been waiting for this day for like 10 years.

Please let my baby be okay and growing on track!


----------



## michelle01

Good luck today Ali ;)

Good luck with your OB appt Em!! It is good to go in there prepared ;)

First - How exciting to tell your mom; and I am sure she is going to be just thrilled for you!!!

We made a trip to Home Depot last night; hopefully the last one to get the things DH needs to finish the yard/house work! I have a few trips to the store(s) this week to get everything else for the party Saturday. I am just glad I woke up feeling better today! Gonna take it easy for the next 2 days, then Friday/Saturday, will clean the house before the party.


----------



## L4hope

First this weekend will be so fun for you!! I'm sure your mom will be so excited!! Did she know you were going through fertility treatment?


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> First this weekend will be so fun for you!! I'm sure your mom will be so excited!! Did she know you were going through fertility treatment?

L4: my mom knows about the m/c. But I've never told her about the fertility treatments. She's too much of a blabber mouth. And I'm pretty private about this.

She has always been baby crazy and, assuming all goes well, this will basically be her first grandchild (others are step-grandchildren). My step-brother once said to me that if I ever have kids, my mom will never leave my house. She lives 1000 miles away, but he's probably right!

Michelle: I don't know where you're getting the energy. I imagine myself at 32 weeks just lying around like a beached whale!


----------



## Sweetness_87

They are both measuring 8+5. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetness_87

Here is the second one. On it back and rolled over so harder to see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FirstTry

Amazing scan pics, Sweetness! Everything looks perfect!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm having light AF-type cramps today, which worries me. So, I'm going to eat a can of soup at my desk instead of going out to buy lunch. Waaaa.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- sounds like your going to have a good weekend!!! 

Ali- good luck

Mich- almost there!!!

L4- hope your doing well


----------



## alicatt

So I just got back from my Dr. appt. The baby did not grow and there was no HB. I'm scheduled for a D&C tomorrow morning. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- I'm so so so sorry to hear that. It def is not fair and is so hard. I will be praying for you


----------



## FirstTry

I am so sorry to hear that, Ali. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## michelle01

Sweet - Sounds like a great appt!

Ali - NO NO NO, I am sooooo sorry :hug: This just isn't fair and I am so heartbroken for you and having to go through this. Just know that you can get pg and you have so much support here!

First-I don't know where I get this energy sometimes either!! I do know that after this LO comes I am planning to rest; well maybe ;) I have always been a very active person so that is what keeps me going, but sometimes I wish I could just sit and do nothing ALL day long! Having an almost 4 year old also doesn't allow me to sit much :haha:


----------



## scerena

*ali* I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I am here if you ever need to speak- losses are so hard... :hug:

*sweetness* amazing pictures :) so clear :)

*first* I still get them too I was told its normal (we are same number of weeks) :hugs:

* to every one else, I haven't read back properly... Still feel quite rough :/ plus had brown spotting today- I think it's my pessaries well I'm praying it is... The clinic wasn't concerned at all when I emailed them... So fx'd *


----------



## Em260

Ali - I am so sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you. I have had a couple of losses and there are no words for the pain. Please take care of yourself and we are all here if you need us :hugs:


----------



## L4hope

Ali as I said in other thread, So sorry to hear this! We are here when you are ready to talk. :hug:


----------



## L4hope

First cramping is very normal, I remember worrying about it too. That uterus is stretching girl!

Scerena sorry you are still feeling bad. Hopefully it gets better soon. Brown spotting is normal for many people though I'm sure very unsettling. As long as you keep your docs informed I'm sure it is all a-ok! :hugs:

Sweet, your pics look so good! Love seeing the early scans and how much they change!! I must admit I'm a little jealous of you're two beans. We were really hoping for two. But obviously we're ecstatic and grateful for this one perfect lo!

Afm, I finally broke down and took my leftover meds to donate back to my clinic. I know it's crazy but I kept thinking what if I give the meds back and something goes wrong. Now that I've made it this far I feel much more comfortable that this little one is here to stay. I also took in a thank you card and some homemade Tandy Cake. I was there for treatment for 17months so I know everyone by name and they were all coming out to see my bump! It was nice to go back and see everyone under such happy circumstances. Of course I'm supposed to go back once I have the baby. :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies. Yes we are very excited. We have one more scan next wed then off to high risk. 

L4- I plan on bringing a thank you card and doughnuts or cupcakes to them as I have been there for 3 years!! 

I think I'm going to sart picking up half shifts soon I think I'm ready to work more then 24 hours a week. 

Sorry I can't do a lot I catching up. My wifi isn't working so sing my little phone and drains the battery.

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Babiesimready

Ali...I've seen how hard you worked to get here and it breaks my heart to hear the news about you LO. I'll be praying for you and I know you will get the strength to try again soon. You deserve to have your forever baby...hugs.

Btw ladies please lets be more sensitive when responding to others...I believe when commenting on a loss, we can always congratulate someone else in a separate posting. It just looks insensitive when you post both messages in the same. Just my opinion


----------



## scerena

I dont think that anyone is being insensitive here on purpose and I certainly am not as I've had a loss at 9 weeks before so I totally get how ali is feeling... Some of us comment to everyone in one go not thinking ie. me as I don't come on the thread all the time, no one is meaning to be insensitive- I'm guessing that's aimed at me as I told sweetness her pic was amazing in the same post, but its not done on purpose... 

*L4hope* thanks Hun I'm still very worried :dohh: what a lovely visit back to your clinic :)


----------



## scerena

*ali* I am sorry if you think my post was insensitive I honestly didnt mean for it to be :hugs: thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Ali - my heart is breaking for you. It's been such a long journey for you and I was so hoping that this was it for you. Try to stay strong and know that we are all thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

scerena.. no worries I know you didn't mean to be inconsiderate :hugs: It is true that we often try to separate good from sad, but I know your heart was in the right place. That is why I find this board so uplifting. Through good and bad we are here to be supportive of each other. That is all that matters!

I'm home and resting, feeling no pain after the Percocet I took.

:hugs: I really do thank each and every one of you for your kind words and prayers. I'm already planning my next full IVF!! :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

Babies - I don't think anyone would intentionally do anything to make a post seem insensitive; we are all here to support each other! I also had a d&c with my first IVF and combining a post doesn't mean we don't feel bad for what others are going through, especially knowing a lot of us have been through it before.

Ali - I hope you don't think I was being insensitive either; definitely wasn't my intention. I am thinking about you today and hope to continue to follow your journey :hugs: I am glad to see you are ready to get started again. You certainly deserve your rainbow baby!!


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Babies - I don't think anyone would intentionally do anything to make a post seem insensitive; we are all here to support each other! I also had a d&c with my first IVF and combining a post doesn't mean we don't feel bad for what others are going through, especially knowing a lot of us have been through it before.
> 
> Ali - I hope you don't think I was being insensitive either; definitely wasn't my intention. I am thinking about you today and hope to continue to follow your journey :hugs: I am glad to see you are ready to get started again. You certainly deserve your rainbow baby!!

Not at all Michelle.. I know your hearts are in the right place. I didn't think anything of it.

I thank Babies for standing up for me, but I'm a tough cookie :) Plus as I said before I know you all mean well. So no hard feelings here!

:hugs:


----------



## Em260

Ali - I'm so glad everything went well and you're ready to start planning the next cycle. It sounds like your FS gave you some good options. Will be cheering you on all the way to your rainbow baby!


----------



## L4hope

Glad your home and resting Ali and looking towards the future. Honestly I think that may have been the biggest thing to keep me going. Looking forward to the next step and knowing that it was possible to get pregnant which is a big hurdle. Next finding what you need or the right embie to keep you pregnant and bring your lo. 

Obviously everyone here is supportive and wishes you well. Looking forward to cheering you on through your next cycle and your forever baby! :hug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ali- glad your not having any pain. I'm glad your already planning your next IVF!!


----------



## BabyD225

Wow I miss a lot when I'm praying to my toilet all day... and I have to say.. I don't think ANYONE was insensitive... sometimes we address everyone.. we don't hide secrets, sadness, excitement or temper for others. We're raw and truthful with each other and that's what I love most on here. When I M/C I also was able to compartmentalize my loss and be excited for all of those going through wonderful BFP milestones.... xoxo

First of all.....
Ali- I'm so sorry for your loss... I know nothing that is said can help, but I'm so happy you're able to already look forward. After my loss it was hard to think for weeks... stay optimistic. Thinking of you!!

So I have been put on Reglan in addition to Zofran and I finally have some relief. I'm able to eat basic basic basic food and drink water, seltzer and orange Gatorade.. I know weird that I can only tolerate the orange one. I have zero cravings or desire to eat but I force myself and it stays down, FINALLY!
I have another blood test tomorrow morning.. my estrogen level was a bit high which is weird considering I wasn't keeping it all down.. so I was lowered to two estradiols/day inserted vaginally.. Yup, you heard right.. looks like I had sexual relations with a smurf. :) Next sono is Monday.. I begged for one more since my OB couldn't see me for a couple of weeks. 

Glad to hear many of you are doing well and progressing nicely.. Hope to see even more BFP's soon!! Hugs to all...


----------



## Babiesimready

Sorry ladies especially Michelle and Scerena...I know you both meant well but I've been wanting to point that out without anyone getting offended. I believe we are all here to encourage each other but I just felt we should also be sensitive to other's loss as well. I didn't mean to offend anyone just sharing my opinion. 

Ali...I barely post much here but I'm sure everyone is here for you.


----------



## alicatt

Babiesimready said:


> Sorry ladies especially Michelle and Scerena...I know you both meant well but I've been wanting to point that out without anyone getting offended. I believe we are all here to encourage each other but I just felt we should also be sensitive to other's loss as well. I didn't mean to offend anyone just sharing my opinion.
> 
> Ali...I barely post much here but I'm sure everyone is here for you.

Babies.. I know exactly what you mean and do try to send a note to those that are suffering separately from those that are celebrating. 

But I'm built of steel :haha: and didn't feel offended by anyone's post. The amount of caring thougts for me and for others during the sad times has been nothing but helpful. I love that we can be here for each other in good times and bad. You are all very wonderful ladies and I'm glad to have met (if only virtually) each and every one if you.

All the best to you ladies for happy and healthy pregnancies! :hug:


----------



## L4hope

Aw babyD sorry you are struggling so badly with MS. I'm glad they have found meds to help you be able to eat some. Hopefully in a few more weeks it will ease up for you. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

First - how did your OB appt on Friday go? 

BabyD - how are you feeling? Hopefully this new combo of meds has done the trick for you. 

AFM - I'm seeing my RE this week for the last time for blood work so he can start tapering my meds. I have to say I won't miss the PIO shots at all!!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> First - how did your OB appt on Friday go?
> 
> BabyD - how are you feeling? Hopefully this new combo of meds has done the trick for you.
> 
> AFM - I'm seeing my RE this week for the last time for blood work so he can start tapering my meds. I have to say I won't miss the PIO shots at all!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Thanks for asking, Em. Sorry I've been MIA; we had 8 family members visiting, tucked into every nook and cranny of our house.

The OB appt went well, we think. They weren't planning on doing an u/s, but we thought there would be a Doppler. Well, ten weeks is too early for the Doppler. So, we requested and received an u/s.

We saw baby (yay!), measuring 10 weeks, hb=161. But the tech wouldn't tell us anything else. And we both got the feeling she saw something like a bleed in the uterus. She asked if I had ever had fibroids. She told us we have to get the results from the dr next week. Does anyone know what she could've seen?


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> First - how did your OB appt on Friday go?
> 
> BabyD - how are you feeling? Hopefully this new combo of meds has done the trick for you.
> 
> AFM - I'm seeing my RE this week for the last time for blood work so he can start tapering my meds. I have to say I won't miss the PIO shots at all!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> Thanks for asking, Em. Sorry I've been MIA; we had 8 family members visiting, tucked into every nook and cranny of our house.
> 
> The OB appt went well, we think. They weren't planning on doing an u/s, but we thought there would be a Doppler. Well, ten weeks is too early for the Doppler. So, we requested and received an u/s.
> 
> We saw baby (yay!), measuring 10 weeks, hb=161. But the tech wouldn't tell us anything else. And we both got the feeling she saw something like a bleed in the uterus. She asked if I had ever had fibroids. She told us we have to get the results from the dr next week. Does anyone know what she could've seen?Click to expand...

Ugh I can't believe she didn't tell you anything and is making you wait for the doctor! :hugs: I know fibroids can grow during pregnancy so maybe you had a small one and now it's grown a little. I hope you can talk to your dr. first thing monday morning so you don't have to worry. Great news that your LO is measuring on track and a has strong heartbeat!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

First - what a treat to see bubby!! I was scanned for fibroids during my HSG test and found I had one outside if the uterus, so they weren't concerned. Maybe you have a small one inside?? I have no idea how that affects pregnancy but you'd think if it were dangerous your doctor would get back to you that day. I'd say that maybe the tech saw something but nothing to be concerned about. Try to relax...


----------



## BabyD225

8w1d sono from this morning.. measuring two days ahead.. we saw it moving and it had a HR of 181.. she said it was excited and looking perfect!! On cloud 9!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







sono8w1d.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## michelle01

YAY BabyD :) Awesome picture!!

First - Even if it is/was a fibroid, nothing to worry about! I had one during my pregnancy with DS. Hopefully you will hear from the dr soon, but I think if it was urgent they would have called you right away or made you wait there to talk to someone. Glad everything else went well.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Finally my computer is fixed so I will be back on more

Baby- nice pic!!! 

First- if it were urgent she would have informed your doc quickly. I think your ok. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - great pic yayyy!! :happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Great pic babyD!! Glad everything looks good!

First I agree you would have heard something ASAP if it was something serious. Still she should have handled that differently so not to alarm you. Hope you hear from the doc soon!

On vacation so won't be around much this week. Ill prob stalk quietly to keep up. :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby D - great picture!! And so cool that you saw him moving so early!

Em - saw in your sigi that you found out its a girl. How did you find out so early?? So exciting!


----------



## Em260

L4 - I hope you have a wonderful vacation!!

Wannabeemum - we did PGD/PGS so we found out right away. We knew prior to transfer. All of our embryos are girls :)


----------



## BabyD225

Aside from knowing as embryos.. when is the earliest you can see gender?? 12 weeks?


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Aside from knowing as embryos.. when is the earliest you can see gender?? 12 weeks?

My OB mentioned a blood test called MaterniT21 that you can get at 10 weeks that will tell you the sex and it also tests for Trisomy 21, 18 and 13. 

Not sure about ultrasound I think the earliest they can tell is 16 weeks but it's much more accurate at 20 weeks.


----------



## FirstTry

How's everyone doing? 

I feel like I'm just sitting around, waiting for 7 months to pass and praying that we'll end up with a healthy baby.

I'm generally hungry, nauseated, and tired. I have sharp pains and mild cramping, on occasion, which I think is all normal.

During Friday's u/s, DH saw baby's limbs wiggling, so that's pretty cool. That's all I got. First trimester screening is in two weeks. Here's hoping that things remain uneventful until then :thumbup:


----------



## michelle01

My gender scan was at 19 weeks and we had them seal the gender in an envelope. We had a reveal with all our family at Easter, so we all found out together :) I know they can tell from the blood test at 12 weeks, but my OB didn't even offer it at that time.

I am getting to the point of being so uncomfortable :wacko: I am at the point of being ready to be done, but trying to enjoy the end too since this is my last pregnancy!


----------



## BabyD225

Oh First.. I'm with you.. seems like ages away... I wish gestation was only a couple of months... So exciting to see limbs move!!! Good luck with the next appt!! 

Michelle-- You're so close to being done... I'm jealous!! What a creative and amazing way to tell the family... Before you found out it was a boy, did you have any intuition of what gender he was?

Em- xoxo Thanks for the info.. I have to see if my OB does that test... is that pretty standard to do at offices? Are you going to do that?

Another thing.. is anyone a little creeped out by the thought of breastfeeding? I know it's wonderful and healthy and all that jazz... but to be honest, my boobs have only been 'sexual' to me. I'm getting personal here, and I'm sorry for that, but the thought of switching mentalities to baby food boobs, is just hard to grasp right now. Of course I want to try it, but I'm baffled by the feeling associated with it. Anyone have food for thought?


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby D - my doctor didn't offer up the blood test to determine gender. I was told during my 12 week scan that it was too early to tell but by 19 weeks they could. Hubby and I decided to wait anyway, although some days I secretly wish I knew. 

On the breastfeeding part, it is a weird transition and odds are DH will never look at my boobs the same way after having a baby stuck to them for months, but I'll give it a go. 

Michelle - I am in so much agony daily (back pain, stretching, pulling, itching) that I have no idea how I will manage 3 more months. I'm trying not to complain because I've wanted this for so long, but how do you cope?? Any advice or words of wisdom to get through the days???


----------



## Em260

Ugh I woke up to blood this morning :(. I had an appt at my RE's this morning for blood work. My RE wasn't there but the one that was basically told me through the nurse that since I've been released to my OB there is nothing they can do for me. She didn't even come out to tell me that herself or offer any reassurance. Thanks for nothing! I'm just waiting for my OB's office to open.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em260 said:


> Ugh I woke up to blood this morning :(. I had an appt at my RE's this morning for blood work. My RE wasn't there but the one that was basically told me through the nurse that since I've been released to my OB there is nothing they can do for me. She didn't even come out to tell me that herself or offer any reassurance. Thanks for nothing! I'm just waiting for my OB's office to open.

Bleeding is very common in pregnancy. I have had brown, bright red, dark red. Pretty much every color. Try to relax and just let your ob know


----------



## Em260

Thanks, Sweetness. I left a message with the answering service so hopefully I'll hear back soon. My OB said call immediately if any bleeding I think because I'm on lovenox too. So weird I had a nightmare last night that I was bleeding and when I woke up I was so relieved it was just a dream but then I quickly realized I was all wet and sticky with blood :(. Ugh.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Ugh I woke up to blood this morning :(. I had an appt at my RE's this morning for blood work. My RE wasn't there but the one that was basically told me through the nurse that since I've been released to my OB there is nothing they can do for me. She didn't even come out to tell me that herself or offer any reassurance. Thanks for nothing! I'm just waiting for my OB's office to open.

I'm sorry to hear this and your RE could be more helpful. I've had two bleeding episodes so far and everything is fine. But I definitely freaked out. Just know that it's very common, especially in the first trimester.


----------



## FirstTry

Em and others: remember my u/s on Friday and how the technician wouldn't tell us what she saw? I just got the report. There is a small bleed, 1.4 cm. The nurse said they don't start worrying until it's over 3 cm. This is likely the cause of my brown spotting (of which I have a tiny bit more today).

I'm to rest my uterus: no sex, no heavy lifting, no strenuous exercise.

She said call back if I have bright red blood. Otherwise, they'll take another look at my first tri screening u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope that helps folks (including me!).


----------



## septbride

Em, you might remember that I had bleeding right around 8 weeks. It was scary but everything was fine. Are you having any cramping? I hope you're able to see your doctor soon.


----------



## BabyD225

Em- hope everything is ok.. thinking about you... eager to hear something good


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Em and others: remember my u/s on Friday and how the technician wouldn't tell us what she saw? I just got the report. There is a small bleed, 1.4 cm. The nurse said they don't start worrying until it's over 3 cm. This is likely the cause of my brown spotting (of which I have a tiny bit more today).
> 
> I'm to rest my uterus: no sex, no heavy lifting, no strenuous exercise.
> 
> She said call back if I have bright red blood. Otherwise, they'll take another look at my first tri screening u/s in 2 weeks.
> 
> I hope that helps folks (including me!).

I had a small bleed as well tht was sitting on top of my cervix. I think it went away as I hve had no more bleeding and my last week ultrasound she didnt mention. It will go away and glad it's small. I did exactly what they told me and I think that's why it went away. Try not to worry


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone. I'm at the OB now waiting to be called back. They're going to do an ultrasound. It took forever to get in touch with one of the nurses here but when I finally did she said to come in immediately. The bleeding has slowed to spotting so fx.
Sept - I am having some cramping low and dull


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm at the OB now waiting to be called back. They're going to do an ultrasound. It took forever to get in touch with one of the nurses here but when I finally did she said to come in immediately. The bleeding has slowed to spotting so fx.
> Sept - I am having some cramping low and dull

Good luck, Em. Sorry you are having this stress. I hope it's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

I hope that everything is okay with you hun, and that the bleeding is nothing :hugs:


----------



## septbride

I hope you got into the OB and that all is well. Thinking of you!


----------



## Em260

Everything looks good with the baby. It was such a relief to see that little heart beating away! They couldn't find any obvious reason for the bleeding but said sometimes they'll never find a reason. Also, since I'm on Lovenox I am prone to bleeding more. It was just awful and scary to wake up to so much blood :(. I'm on pelvic rest now too so no intercourse, heavy lifting, exercise, etc. Thankfully I'm on vacation for the next few weeks so I can really rest. 
Thanks for all your support!


----------



## wellsk

So glad to hear everything is okay with LO and you saw the heartbeat... :hugs:
are you still getting bleeding or is it all gone now?


----------



## Em260

wellsk said:


> So glad to hear everything is okay with LO and you saw the heartbeat... :hugs:
> are you still getting bleeding or is it all gone now?

Still spotting but thankfully not as heavy as before. How are you doing?


----------



## wellsk

That's great news too :)

My spotting has stopped too... just lots of random CM... just praying everything goes fine for our scan tomorrow!


----------



## Em260

Oh that's good to hear!! Keeping everything crossed for you! I can't wait to find out how many you have in there :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Babies both looked great. Moving around. One measured 10 weeks other right on track at 9+5. Have an appt and ultrasound July 17 with high risk. Soooo excited. I feel like these our are forever babies


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Babies both looked great. Moving around. One measured 10 weeks other right on track at 9+5. Have an appt and ultrasound July 17 with high risk. Soooo excited. I feel like these our are forever babies

Yayy that's great!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Em260

After my bleeding scare I was afraid to go to sleep last night because I didn't want to wake up to blood again. I'm happy to report that my spotting is almost gone phew!

So happy I got to see my little bean again yesterday :). Here is the pic: 

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/99fb391c-dd06-4729-852b-04c93f2450ef.jpg


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - so glad everything is ok. Did they check your placenta? I had heavy bleeding at 15 weeks and found out its because of a low placenta. Thankfully I only had the one bleed, but since then have basically been unable to do any strenuous exercise or lifting, and no sex.


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> Em - so glad everything is ok. Did they check your placenta? I had heavy bleeding at 15 weeks and found out its because of a low placenta. Thankfully I only had the one bleed, but since then have basically been unable to do any strenuous exercise or lifting, and no sex.

They checked it and said it looks great so we have no idea what the bleeding is from. The doctor didn't mention anything about the location of the placenta. Wow, I didn't realize you've been on pelvic rest that long. Whatever it takes to get these little ones safe in our arms is worth it though :hugs: 

Yesterday I went to lunch and then did a little shopping with some friends. I had spotting again afterwards so I guess it's related to activity for me.


----------



## WannabeeMum

It's really hard when the simple things can cause so much stress on our bodies, isn't it??? All worth it in the end! I hope the bleeds stop for you soon...


----------



## FirstTry

And a few red spots for me last night too. Ugh. I'm going to do very little this weekend.


----------



## wellsk

I advised this to another friend on here who is pregnant and often worrying constantly. It's very difficult not to stress, but I learnt this technique in CBT a few years ago and I find it helpful everyday. Hopefully it'll help you all too :)

https://www.mhco.org.uk/files/Therapy_Templates/MHCO545.pdf


----------



## FirstTry

wellsk said:


> I advised this to another friend on here who is pregnant and often worrying constantly. It's very difficult not to stress, but I learnt this technique in CBT a few years ago and I find it helpful everyday. Hopefully it'll help you all too :)
> 
> https://www.mhco.org.uk/files/Therapy_Templates/MHCO545.pdf

Thank you, Wellsk! This is helpful.


----------



## michelle01

Em - I am glad everything is ok with your LO; bleeding is so scary. Take it easy and rest!

Hope everyone else is good. 

Sorry I have been MIA; I have been in the hospital since Wednesday. Woke up to bleeding and my fluid level is on the low side. It's been a rough few days but got the steroid injections for his lungs and now waiting till Monday for another fluid level check unless contractions start up regularly. As of 3am been having them so not sure what's in store yet; just waiting for the dr to make her rounds.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed everything will be okay for you and LO Michelle! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Michelle :hugs:


----------



## Em260

First - sorry you're having more spotting :hugs: 

Wellsk - thank you that is very helpful. 

Michelle - thinking about you :hugs: I hope LO stays put for a little longer. 

AFM - still spotting a little but not as much as before. I've been resting a ton so fx it stops completely.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em and First - I hope the spotting has stopped. 

Michelle - how are you doing??


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- hope all gets better

Ladies hope the spotting stops for you. It's no fun


----------



## septbride

Michelle, thinking of you and hoping all is well! It must be so hard to wait for several days to see how the doctors want to proceed. Great that you got the steroid injections for lung development, though. Sending you hugs and hoping everything goes OK whether the little guy waits or comes now. 

xx


----------



## michelle01

Hi! Thanks for all your support!!! The dr came in this morning and said they will rescan tomorrow morning and then decide. He said it could be tomorrow but obviously depends on fluid levels. The nurse today keeps saying no way they will do it tomorrow. So I am confused and don't know what to think.


----------



## FirstTry

So, I'm 11w2d and basically feel like a woozy zombie. I don't want to get up from my desk, even to get lunch. But I guess that's good. I had a little more spotting this weekend, but baby seems to be still going strong (I hope).


----------



## L4hope

Sorry for being mia girls..just getting back from vacation. 

Em, first and Sweet, so sorry you all have had bleeding scares but glad babes are all looking good. Hopefully it stops for you all soon. :hug:

Michelle of course I'm keeping tabs on you now in your journal. Hoping you get good news today and can at least rest in bed in the comfort of your home. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mich- hopefully good news today keep us posted


First- that's a good thing being tired!!! And hopefully the bleeding will stop soon. Any other symptoms besides tired? 

L4- thanks and i haven't had any bleeding since 8 weeks so I pray that I don't have anymore issues. With my last scan at 9+5 the bleed was gone so hope it stays that way

Hope everyone else is doing good

AFM- 10+3 today waiting for my appt July 17. I was concerned cause I have lost 14 pounds but my friend said between being sick to my stomach and throwing up occasionally what i do eat goes right to them. So that makes me feel better. I wish I could check on my babies every other day . And I guess it's normal for boobs to hurt one day and next not. I focus sooooooooooooo much on that symptom alone because of my prior pregnancy when my boobs quit hurting I knew something was wrong. So I'm always poking the sides of my boobs to make sure they hurt :). And if they don't I get a little nervous.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: 14 pounds?!?! Wow, that is serious ms. Are you able to eat now? I'm sure the babies are not suffering. Women have gotten ms throughout time and I've never heard of it affecting baby. Your body has plenty of nutrients to support two prune-sized little ones. In fact, I read a study that showed the worse the ms, the more likely you'll achieve live birth.

You're funny with the boob checks!

AFM, my symptoms are nausea, mild cramping, fatigue, belly bloat, achy boobs, and wooziness. I also started getting mild constipation (usually, I've got no problems in that dept). I just feel like sitting or lying down and staring into space for the next 6.5 months :haha:


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- well mostly it's nausea. Granit I do throw up prob 2-3 times a week. But NOTHING sounds good and when I do eat I dry heave if I don't want it. I am keeping fluids down and able to eat lots of cereal lol. 

I have had maybe two or three episodes of cramping but that's it. I would think more esp with twins so maybe at 11 weeks I will have more. I do feel like my belly is bloated. And that's how I feel at work just spacey lol. I just want to sit on my couch til jan lol


----------



## L4hope

Sweet that's definitely a bit of weight loss. But on a good note, what you are eating does go right to the babies. The only one who will not get nutrients is you, while you don't want that either, at least you know the babies make sure they get what they need. Hopefully this will be easing up for you soon and you'll make up for list time I'm sure! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Cereal is actually fortified with lots of nutrients. Heck, my husband lived off it for 20 years before he met me :haha:


----------



## septbride

Sweet, are you able to keep prenatal vitamins down? That should help a lot! 

I've been hit with all kinds of stuff all at once -- major heartburn, a cold, insomnia, restless legs! Thankfully the cold and heartburn seem to be passing. It will all be worth it in the end though! 

Hope all are well! 

xx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes able to keep all my pills down. Thank goodness. Now aboutntonhead to the dentist. Have had severe dental pain past 3 days hard to sleep and to top it off hard to eat. The painhurts to bad that it makes my arms ache. Weird I know. It they gotta do something. Oragel makes it worse ughhhhhh. But on a good note in 8 days get to see my babies again.


----------



## FirstTry

I told my OB about the minor spotting and cramping. Even though I insisted it was no big deal, they want me to go in for an u/s today. It feels like this journey is much harder for me/us than for other women.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I'm sure all will be ok. And it just makes it that much more special for us


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Everyone... sorry I've been MIA for a few days.... DH and I went away for the July 4th Holiday weekend... (don't take independence day personally England ;) Happy Independence Day to all my fellow Americans tho!!! 

I'm quite rested and relaxed.. sat in the sun on a lake for 5 days... had a sono yesterday.. everything looking great! I haven't read down the forum, but I hope all is well with everyone.. i'll do personals later or tomorrow! xoxox
 



Attached Files:







9w1dsono.JPG
File size: 114 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyD225

Can anyone tell anything by placenta position and gender???


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, BabyD!

Thank you, Sweetness! My u/s went perfectly :happydance: My uterine bleed has disappeared and baby is measuring on track, with a hb of 163. The nurse just told me to drink more fluids, including Gatorade.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- yay nice pic

First- that's awesome I knew all would be well

Question ladies starting to have one mild discomfort maybe cramping with I bend over or push to pee( not coming from vagina) just from uterus that normal? Things starting to stretch?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Baby- yay nice pic
> 
> First- that's awesome I knew all would be well
> 
> Question ladies starting to have one mild discomfort maybe cramping with I bend over or push to pee( not coming from vagina) just from uterus that normal? Things starting to stretch?

That's sounds like the cramping I've been having. As long as you are not having other UTI-like symptoms, it's probably just your uterus growing. The other possibility is UTI.


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Baby- yay nice pic
> 
> First- that's awesome I knew all would be well
> 
> Question ladies starting to have one mild discomfort maybe cramping with I bend over or push to pee( not coming from vagina) just from uterus that normal? Things starting to stretch?
> 
> That's sounds like the cramping I've been having. As long as you are not having other UTI-like symptoms, it's probably just your uterus growing. The other possibility is UTI.Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. I'm def not concernered bout uti so guess its normal. Something that is cool is DH insurance lets me have access to an ob 24/7 if I have any questions I can call them so I might give them a buzz just in ibcase


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sweet - I have similar. Was told it was stretching at first. My discomfort is now more like a little shock when I bend over. Asked my doctor and she believes its nerves being compressed. I'm now back to acupuncture 2/week to try and sort it all out. Hope your pain goes away, or at least is tolerable. 

First - glad everything has worked itself out. 

Baby- haven't heard of anything related to placenta and gender. But let me know if you do...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is well!!! 

Started cramping a little more today and I think I think I might have a little showing. Thought about posting a pic to get your opinions but afraid it might be fat lol

I did weigh again today and down to 132 from 147. I'm wondering though if it's from me eating a healthier diet. I use to drink 3-5 cokes a day and lots of candy. I have since cut out all if that. 

How are you ladies doing


----------



## BabyD225

wannabe- there's an article that if placenta grows from the right it's 97% chance of it being a boy, and left a girl... how are you feeling?


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> wannabe- there's an article that if placenta grows from the right it's 97% chance of it being a boy, and left a girl... how are you feeling?

Sweetness: Cutting out all that sugar does make a huge difference, esp combined with ms. 

As for showing, I've looked like 4 months pregnant since week 6! I think it was bloating from the progesterone supplements. I gained 5 lbs by week 10, then lost 2. 

BabyD: hmm, I wonder if there's anything to that. Our little bear is in the left.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well tonight at work the ultrasound tech was here and ask if he would take a peek!! He did and both babies looked great moving around a lot. First time I got to hear the heartbeats!! It was amazing. One babies was 167 the other 157. And it was my first really belly ultrasound ( not vaginal). I'm 11 weeks today. Those heartbeats are simply amazing


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> wannabe- there's an article that if placenta grows from the right it's 97% chance of it being a boy, and left a girl... how are you feeling?

Interesting. I don't know if mine is to the right or left, just that its at the back and low. 5 more weeks until my 34 week scan - may have to ask. 

I'm busy listening to what people refer to my bump as in conversation. Most people in the office are saying she, acupuncturist and last nights taxi driver said he. Hubby and I flip back and forth. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## Em260

First - so glad everything is fine :hugs: I hope the spotting has stopped. 

BabyD - great pic! I read on CNN that if you have severe morning sickness there is a higher chance you're having a girl. It was an article trying to predict sex of Princess Kate's baby :)
Here is a link: https://www.cnn.com/2013/07/02/health/royal-baby-boy-girl/index.html?iid=article_sidebar

Sweetness - so great that you got to hear the heartbeats! Isn't it the most amazing sound? I'm down about 7 lbs from my prepregnancy weight due to nausea but my OB said not to worry it will even out in second tri. 

AFM - I'm still spotting a little here and there but nothing like before. I'm visiting family in Minneosta this weekend for my sister-in-law's baby shower. It's so nice to be back here. I've learned a ton about baby gear too :). Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Do share any baby gear scoop - always good to know (as I feel clueless). We purchased our crib and car seat but have no idea about anything else...

Enjoy Minnesota!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I see you're now 12 weeks!! Do you feel a little better? I know I will fell more relaxed after my 11+5 appt wed

Em-hopefully the bleeding will stop soon.


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> Do share any baby gear scoop - always good to know (as I feel clueless). We purchased our crib and car seat but have no idea about anything else...
> 
> Enjoy Minnesota!!

I got a ton of advice from all of the Moms at the shower, some of it unsolicited ;). They told me to look for a crib made out of solid wood because the pressed wood can have formaldehyde in the glue holding it together. Also to look for a non-toxic finish since babies like to chew on the crib. Who knew? :shrug: I would have never thought of that because I've been focusing on the style of crib rather than the materials. 

Everyone said zip up one pieces are the way to go during the newborn stage because they're so much easier than the snaps especially for middle of the night diaper changes. 

A couple of the moms said they used these swaddle blankets that kind of look like baby straitjackets to me :haha: Here is a link: https://www.amazon.com/Summer-Infant-SwaddleMe-3-Pack-Sports/dp/B003JHYDIQ

And then with breast pumps I guess there is closed vs. open system and closed is preferred because then the milk doesn't get in places that can't be cleaned. If milk gets in those places it can cause mold to grow which will contaminate the milk. Gross!

Let me know if anyone else has tips. There is so much to learn about all of the gear!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks for the tips, Em! I've got a lot to learn.

Sweetness: I have nausea less often, but it still comes just as strong. Today, I had the nuchal translucency test. The baby's neck looks fine, but they don't know the results until the bloodwork is done (1-2 weeks). The results will be a probability of Down Syndrome. At my age, the chances are 1 in 120, but this test will tell me my baby's specific chances to a 95% confidence level. If it were like 1 in 1500, that would be awesome, but that's unlikely at my age. I'd be thrilled with 1 in 500, based on what the doctor said.

The baby was squirming around, moving its head and arms and legs. We could see the fingers and toes. It was turning over as we watched. It was pretty awesome!

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, Sweetness! I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## Sweetness_87

FirstTry said:


> Thanks for the tips, Em! I've got a lot to learn.
> 
> Sweetness: I have nausea less often, but it still comes just as strong. Today, I had the nuchal translucency test. The baby's neck looks fine, but they don't know the results until the bloodwork is done (1-2 weeks). The results will be a probability of Down Syndrome. At my age, the chances are 1 in 120, but this test will tell me my baby's specific chances to a 95% confidence level. If it were like 1 in 1500, that would be awesome, but that's unlikely at my age. I'd be thrilled with 1 in 500, based on what the doctor said.
> 
> The baby was squirming around, moving its head and arms and legs. We could see the fingers and toes. It was turning over as we watched. It was pretty awesome!
> 
> Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, Sweetness! I'm sure it will go well.

That's sooo exciting. It's crazy watching something move like that in us. It's truly a blessing. Glad so far everything looks great. Now quest. DH and I are questioning if we want to have that test done be ause I hear it could cause a possible m/c is that true? And my appt is Tom at 230 so will update after we get home. And my nausea has actually been pretty good since 11 weeks. I have been taking my nausea med at night and seems to be a lot better in the morning I am just sooooooooooooo tired.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- how are you??? When is your next scan???

Em- thanks for the website!!! My mom and MIL have dibs on coming and stating with me after the twins are born so I'm sure they will both have lots of insite lol

Wanna- hope all is going well with you!!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips, Em! I've got a lot to learn.
> 
> Sweetness: I have nausea less often, but it still comes just as strong. Today, I had the nuchal translucency test. The baby's neck looks fine, but they don't know the results until the bloodwork is done (1-2 weeks). The results will be a probability of Down Syndrome. At my age, the chances are 1 in 120, but this test will tell me my baby's specific chances to a 95% confidence level. If it were like 1 in 1500, that would be awesome, but that's unlikely at my age. I'd be thrilled with 1 in 500, based on what the doctor said.
> 
> The baby was squirming around, moving its head and arms and legs. We could see the fingers and toes. It was turning over as we watched. It was pretty awesome!
> 
> Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, Sweetness! I'm sure it will go well.
> 
> That's sooo exciting. It's crazy watching something move like that in us. It's truly a blessing. Glad so far everything looks great. Now quest. DH and I are questioning if we want to have that test done be ause I hear it could cause a possible m/c is that true? And my appt is Tom at 230 so will update after we get home. And my nausea has actually been pretty good since 11 weeks. I have been taking my nausea med at night and seems to be a lot better in the morning I am just sooooooooooooo tired.Click to expand...

Sweetness: this is not a test that increases the chances of m/c. The CVS test does. This is the nuchal translucency (NT). It's just a normal ultrasound (but takes a long time because baby has to get in the right position for measuring) plus a blood test (your blood). It was funny, the technician was poking my belly to make baby move so she could measure the nuchal fold.

If the NT shows an increased chance of Down Syndrome or other genetic problem, then you decide whether to do a CVS or amnio, both of which have (I think) a 1% chance of causing m/c.

Plus, our doctor told us of a new blood test that costs $2000, but will only cost $200 with insurance. That test will tell with 99% accuracy your risk of Down Syndrome and a few other things. We went for it. It will also tell us the SEX!!! But the results take up to 2 weeks.

My fatigue has tapered off now. They say the second trimester is the most comfortable. I think it starts after week 13. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Em260

First - that is the same test my OB mentioned. She said it's called maternit21 and I think there is another one called Harmony. I'm having the nuchal translucency done next week and will probably do the maternit21 too since it's noninvasive. Great that you got to see your LO again :)

Sweetness - good luck today!

AFM - I had another bleeding scare late yesterday afternoon. I called my OB and since the office was closed they told me to go the nearest ER. What an experience that was!! The ER doctor did an ultrasound and everything was fine with the baby. She was moving around like crazy and her heartbeat was strong. Of course they couldn't find a reason for the bleeding. Anyway, not sure if anyone has been to a NYC ER but I don't recommend it. Luckily it wasn't that packed when I got there but I hope I never have to go back.


----------



## alicatt

Morning ladies.. happy to hear everyone is doing so well!

I wanted to check in and say HI :hi:

I'm finally getting the results of my MC today. Will let you know how it all goes, we'll also decide what is next.. another FET? Or another fresh IVF? I'm undecided about it. I've been reading a lot about CCRM, and their amazing success with women over 40. They use a supplement cocktail of the following:

L-Arginine
CoQ10
Melatonin 
Myo Inositol
DHEA (for poor responders)

They also use CCS, and do freeze all cycles and use a special method for selecting sperm for ICSI, it's called IMSI. It improves the chances of the sperm being chromosomally correct.

So if I do a fresh cycle, I'll be trying to mimic this. 
I've also been reading about alternative means of suppressing NK cells as well. So I plan in discussing all of this today.

I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## michelle01

Sorry for your scare Em! I hate going to any ER; it is always an ordeal and time consuming. Are you following up with your OB? 

Good luck Ali!!! Hope you get some answers and get a plan in place!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - great tips. We have been given some of the swaddle things as friends swear by them. We also bought a solid wood crib but will have to see what it's painted with - now I'm worried. I'll buy some of the plastic rail covers for it as I've heard babies like to chew the rails. I also did my stroller research and went with an Uppababy Vista - being delivered today!! So excited. A friend of mine also sent me a hospital packing list that had a ton of great advice - I will post it when home on my computer. I also hope your bleeding goes away - how terrible for you. 

First - I was nervous for my nuchal because of my age (I will be 40 next month) and mine came back at 1 in 1900. Very relieved. I didn't do any other tests. I don't think we have the ones you referred to here in Australia and I wasn't about to do an amnio - too risky. 

Ali - good luck with your next round. I hope it's all good news!!


----------



## FirstTry

Oh, Em, I'm sorry to hear that. It's terrifying when things like that happen. Glad everything looks okay.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- sorry o here that happened again. Crazy they are not sure where. It's coming from. Guess that's good news as opposed to bad :). Prob coming from the cervix ESP since your extra vascular now maybe it gets irritated easy. That was one reason my re gave me

Mich- getting soooo close any time now and you get to meet the new guys:)

Wanna- hope all is going well with you. 

Ali- I posted in the other but like I said you seem to know a lot and have a good idea. Having positive feelings for your next one. 

First- ooooo I got you. I was thinking of the other test. Well glad you got that done!! And you will know the sex sooooon. How exciting!!!!

AFM- appt went great def exhausting between urine, blood work, ultrasound doc. I go back in 3 weeks for more. Babies both again looked great. And both kept resting their hands on their head. And moving like crazy. They both measure ahead. She Checked my cervix and it looked good. Also starting to show. Crazy as I'm 12 weeks fri. You can see a huge difference in my 10 week to 11 week. Plus doc said with twins it's about the time. So excited and cont to pray daily.


----------



## Em260

Wannabeemum - those rail covers sound like a good idea either way since they would be kinder on baby's gums than chewing on wood. We looked at the Uppababy Vista too it's such a great stroller and it's super popular here in nyc. I would love to see the hospital packing list :)

First - I'm glad your fatigue is tapering off I can't wait for that :). How exciting you're going to know the sex soon!!

Sweetness - sounds like a great appointment! Do you have new pics? 

AFM - still have some spotting but I'll take it over the heavier bleeding any day. Thanks for all of your support.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yes I have a profile pic of both of them I will see if I can download them. They are kinda hard to see but once you can you see their head nose lips. She also gave me a pic of their elbows and hands. It's crazy because they are soooo tiny but they have little fingers toes etc


----------



## scerena

*em* HAPPY 11 WEEKS :wohoo:

I am so sorry to hear that you had another bleed :hugs: but so glad to hear that all is okay with baby :)

* to everyone else *


----------



## Sweetness_87

Here's one profile
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetness_87

Here is another profile from the other baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Em260

Scerena - thank you!!! Hope you're doing well. 

Sweetness - great pics, thanks for sharing! It's so amazing how much they change so quickly :)


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, Sweetness, those are great pics. I see why the do a profile. I only have pics from the front and baby still looks like an alien from that angle.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yes it is crazy. I'm ready for my next one lol

First- on your next ultrasound see if she will do a profile pic


----------



## L4hope

Hey ladies! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. I've been away again with family so missed a bit. All in all sounds like you're all good and babes are developing nicely! It's crazy that you're all doing the nuchal screening and even the maternity21 for some. Pretty early on my hubby and I decided not to do any of that. We knew it wouldn't change our minds about keeping the pregnancy and didn't want to worry about a probability knowing we would never do anything invasive like cvs. But I can understand wanting to know too. Exciting to see you girls getting close to second tri!! Wannabe you'll be at your due date in no time! 

Ali hope your appt went well. Let us know how you made out. :)


----------



## alicatt

Hi L4hope!

Yes my appt went as well as can be expected. We're going to retest my AMH and day 3 bloods (when I get my period). We tested my DHEA, and re-tested my NK Cells. We discussed the options and it was decided that I really need to do the CCS (chromosomal testing on my embryos) before we put any others back. I didn't think it was cost effective to only test the 2 :cold: I have, so I opted for 1 more fresh IVF and we'll test all of them plus the 2 :cold: I have. If either of the 2 :cold: I have are good, they'll be transferred back during the IVF cycle (we can't freeze them again). However all of the others we get from the fresh will be frozen for a future cycle. I believe my body does better without all the estrogen from the fresh IVF so FET's are better for me. So that is our plan! I'm also taking a bunch of supplements that are known to improve egg quality, and the fresh IVF will likely be in Sept, maybe Oct.

Glad you had some time away, and are doing well!


----------



## L4hope

Hey Ali! It sounds like you have a good plan in place. I agree that FETs make for a better environment for implantation. Not that women don't get pregnant during fresh cycles, but it just seems like for many it gives us a better chance doing FET. So once you get your next AF will you be starting or do you have your testing and start the following AF? You know we'll be here cheering you on!


----------



## Em260

L4 - welcome back hope you had a great time with your family! In my case even though we did PGD the genetic counselor we were required to meet with still recommended that we confirm the PGD results with an amnio. DH and I are not willing to do that or even CVS due to the risk of miscarriage. So we decided the maternit21 is best since it's non-invasive. I'm only doing the nuchal because I can have an extra ultrasound with it :). Otherwise I would have to wait until 16 weeks for the next ultrasound.


----------



## L4hope

Em I hear you on the extra ultrasound with the nuchal and was VERY tempted. I had to wait from 9w5d to 20w1d between ultrasounds and it was torture. That time is hard cuz you don't have enough symptoms of being pregnant. I was dying to feel the baby move in that time. And after the fact I know I was feeling the baby at times but just not sure. I won't get any more ultrasounds unless there is an issue, but being able to feel the little one makes it easier to handle.


----------



## Em260

Ali - I didn't realize you might be transferring during the fresh cycle. That's such a good plan to group the frozens with the fresh for testing it will make it much more reasonable cost wise. We ended up doing ours separately because we didn't know for sure we would have to do a second cycle. Sept will be here before you know it! Hope you're enjoying your trip!


----------



## Em260

L4 - oh I keep forgetting you had that long wait between ultrasounds! I agree it will be so reassuring when I can finally feel movement. I can't wait for that! Have you used a doppler at all? Someone on another thread was talking about it and I'm considering getting one. DH is against it though so I don't know if I will. He's very concerned about having too many ultrasounds too.


----------



## alicatt

L4hope said:


> Hey Ali! It sounds like you have a good plan in place. I agree that FETs make for a better environment for implantation. Not that women don't get pregnant during fresh cycles, but it just seems like for many it gives us a better chance doing FET. So once you get your next AF will you be starting or do you have your testing and start the following AF? You know we'll be here cheering you on!

I'm really not sure when we'll be doing this next fresh cycle other than to say it will be 2-3 months from now. The supplements are supposed to be taken for 3 months, and I haven't had AF since my D&C on Jun 27th, so I could be gearing up for it now, or my body could still be in a holding pattern. When I saw the FS last Wednesday he did an US and said he didn't see a corpus luteum and no dominant follicle, but my lining was 6.6mm. So to me that probably means that I was around day 5-6 back then? I'm really not sure? :shrug: If so, that puts me at day 10 today, I did a CBE digital OPK a few minutes ago and the test line is about 1/4 the darkness as the control line, so maybe I'm gearing up for ovulation? I really have no idea. I'll continue to do the OPKs to see if I can pinpoint where I am. Either that or AF will arrive, and then I'll be able to chart my cycle better.


----------



## L4hope

Em260 said:


> L4 - oh I keep forgetting you had that long wait between ultrasounds! I agree it will be so reassuring when I can finally feel movement. I can't wait for that! Have you used a doppler at all? Someone on another thread was talking about it and I'm considering getting one. DH is against it though so I don't know if I will. He's very concerned about having too many ultrasounds too.

I did not do an at home Doppler though I kinda wanted one. Dh kept me calm and reassured. He was against it too thinking it could do more harm than good. Even the nurses at my appt took a while to find the heartbeat so then what if I'm using one at home and can't find it. Instead of reassurance I have panic. So I made it through without one. Bnb and my hubby helped a lot! You'll ha be to let me know if you get one. I do never get tired of hearing that beautiful heartbeat!


----------



## L4hope

alicatt said:


> L4hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ali! It sounds like you have a good plan in place. I agree that FETs make for a better environment for implantation. Not that women don't get pregnant during fresh cycles, but it just seems like for many it gives us a better chance doing FET. So once you get your next AF will you be starting or do you have your testing and start the following AF? You know we'll be here cheering you on!
> 
> I'm really not sure when we'll be doing this next fresh cycle other than to say it will be 2-3 months from now. The supplements are supposed to be taken for 3 months, and I haven't had AF since my D&C on Jun 27th, so I could be gearing up for it now, or my body could still be in a holding pattern. When I saw the FS last Wednesday he did an US and said he didn't see a corpus luteum and no dominant follicle, but my lining was 6.6mm. So to me that probably means that I was around day 5-6 back then? I'm really not sure? :shrug: If so, that puts me at day 10 today, I did a CBE digital OPK a few minutes ago and the test line is about 1/4 the darkness as the control line, so maybe I'm gearing up for ovulation? I really have no idea. I'll continue to do the OPKs to see if I can pinpoint where I am. Either that or AF will arrive, and then I'll be able to chart my cycle better.Click to expand...

Ugh it's so annoying getting back to normal after a m/c. Hopefully AF will be here soon so you can get back on track and move forward.


----------



## FirstTry

Hi guys :wave:

I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:

YIPPEE!! That is great news :) :) :) It is something that as we get older, there is a higher risk, so knowing that all is well is a great feeling!

I won't have to do those tests, at least I don't think so, since they will be doing it on the embryos at day 5! At 40 (me) it is a bigger risk, so that is why I've opted to go this route, I wish I'd done it last fresh IVF.. ugh!


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:
> 
> YIPPEE!! That is great news :) :) :) It is something that as we get older, there is a higher risk, so knowing that all is well is a great feeling!
> 
> I won't have to do those tests, at least I don't think so, since they will be doing it on the embryos at day 5! At 40 (me) it is a bigger risk, so that is why I've opted to go this route, I wish I'd done it last fresh IVF.. ugh!Click to expand...

Thank you, Ali!

It's awesome that they can test the embryos for these. That will eliminate one worry. Best of luck with this next cycle. It sounds like you have a great plan! You're next!!!


----------



## alicatt

FirstTry said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:
> 
> YIPPEE!! That is great news :) :) :) It is something that as we get older, there is a higher risk, so knowing that all is well is a great feeling!
> 
> I won't have to do those tests, at least I don't think so, since they will be doing it on the embryos at day 5! At 40 (me) it is a bigger risk, so that is why I've opted to go this route, I wish I'd done it last fresh IVF.. ugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Ali!
> 
> It's awesome that they can test the embryos for these. That will eliminate one worry. Best of luck with this next cycle. It sounds like you have a great plan! You're next!!!Click to expand...

I really hope so! Having that MC just about broke me. I was devastated :cry: Hopefully I'll get this next fresh IVF done before I turn 41! :wacko:


----------



## FirstTry

alicatt said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:
> 
> YIPPEE!! That is great news :) :) :) It is something that as we get older, there is a higher risk, so knowing that all is well is a great feeling!
> 
> I won't have to do those tests, at least I don't think so, since they will be doing it on the embryos at day 5! At 40 (me) it is a bigger risk, so that is why I've opted to go this route, I wish I'd done it last fresh IVF.. ugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Ali!
> 
> It's awesome that they can test the embryos for these. That will eliminate one worry. Best of luck with this next cycle. It sounds like you have a great plan! You're next!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope so! Having that MC just about broke me. I was devastated :cry: Hopefully I'll get this next fresh IVF done before I turn 41! :wacko:Click to expand...

I understand about the m/c. It's very difficult. It's good that you're getting back on the horse!


----------



## michelle01

Ali - I am glad you are doing another cycle!! MC are very hard and I felt the same after mine, but once you start again, even though you will be cautiously optomistic, you know you can get pg proven by this last cycle, and it will work ;) Keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

michelle01 said:


> Ali - I am glad you are doing another cycle!! MC are very hard and I felt the same after mine, but once you start again, even though you will be cautiously optomistic, you know you can get pg proven by this last cycle, and it will work ;) Keep your chin up :hugs:

Overall I really haven't been that sad about the MC, just frustrated and upset, but with my age and everything else we've been battling I am fairly sure that it was chromosomal, and when that happens there is nothing you can do but try again. It was just bad luck! I'm going to give it a try again and this time we'll hopefully have better results!


----------



## Em260

Ali - :hugs: I felt the same way after my miscarriages. It's hard to imagine now but time passing does help. Hang in there you are on the right track with your next cycle and doing CCS.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I got back my screening results. Trisomy 13, 18, and 21 were not detected :dance:

Yay First!!! :happydance:


----------



## Em260

L4hope said:


> I did not do an at home Doppler though I kinda wanted one. Dh kept me calm and reassured. He was against it too thinking it could do more harm than good. Even the nurses at my appt took a while to find the heartbeat so then what if I'm using one at home and can't find it. Instead of reassurance I have panic. So I made it through without one. Bnb and my hubby helped a lot! You'll ha be to let me know if you get one. I do never get tired of hearing that beautiful heartbeat!

Ah those are the exact reasons DH doesn't want me using one. I think I would absolutely lose it if I couldn't find the heartbeat and I've heard it's tricky finding it this early. So for now I think I'll just wait. My next ultrasound is on Friday and that should hold me over for a while :)


----------



## L4hope

First great news on your test results!! Im sure its such a feeling if relief. 

Em, exactly! No need to cause undue stress right now. Your little munchkin is doing great and I'm sure you'll be riding the high from seeing her on Friday for a while. I know I kept staring at my pics for days after. Plus you'll be monitored more closely right? So you'll never have to wait too long to hear/see your lo. :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

First - great news on your results - you must be so relieved!

Ali - you've got such a great attitude about this whole process. I hope AF gets here soon so you can get started again. 

Em - I had a friend who had a Doppler and made so many trips to the hospital in a panic that she couldn't hear the heartbeat. I was tempted to get one but knew I'd become obsessed and panic if I didn't hear stuff. So I relied on my monthly OB visits and scans. 

L4 - welcome back. I can't believe you're 26 weeks already. Where is the time going?! I hit week 31 tomorrow and am in a combined state of excitement and panic that I will have my baby with me in the next 6 or 7 weeks. How are you feeling?!!


----------



## FirstTry

Em: my OB asked me not to get a Doppler, but for the opposite reason. If something strange is happening, the baby is less active, etc, she doesnt want me to be reassured by the Doppler. She wants me to call her.


----------



## L4hope

Hi Wannabe! The time is certainly flying by now!!! I'm sure ill be getting nervous once I hit the 30 week countdown. Even though its a little scary it A LOT exciting too. Soon you'll be holding your lo in your arms. :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4hope said:


> Hi Wannabe! The time is certainly flying by now!!! I'm sure ill be getting nervous once I hit the 30 week countdown. Even though its a little scary it A LOT exciting too. Soon you'll be holding your lo in your arms. :)

It is all so surreal. Something we've been trying for for years and it's finally here. Going from little kicks to seeing my entire belly move as baby rolls around inside of there - it's amazing!! 

Are you feeling ok?


----------



## L4hope

Agreed, after all the trying and imaging if it will ever happen...just makes it hard to believe the reality is soon arriving! 

I feel great. I really have no complaints other than getting tired on my feet if I'm on them for hours on end. But I'm just loving feeling the little one more and more!


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4hope said:


> Agreed, after all the trying and imaging if it will ever happen...just makes it hard to believe the reality is soon arriving!
> 
> I feel great. I really have no complaints other than getting tired on my feet if I'm on them for hours on end. But I'm just loving feeling the little one more and more!

I find the tiredness kicked in again over the past few weeks. I need 9-10 hours in order to function which basically means I get home from work, eat and go right to bed. I figure I should take advantage now because I will be completely sleep deprived in a month or two. 

Are you having any back pain? My doctor thinks I'm having compressed nerves, and it is quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your thoughts on the doppler. I've decided not to get one because I know I would just drive myself insane and end up making unnecessary trips to the hospital like Wannabe's friend yikes. First, you also made a great point about getting false reassurance from it too. 

I have my 12 week OB appt today. I'm still spotting every day so I'm curious what my doctor will say about that but it's probably just the blood thinner I'm on. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## FirstTry

I think I can feel baby moving. I know it's really early and sometimes I'm not sure if it's gas. But sometimes, my body is really calm an then I feel little tiny flutters on the left side, where the baby is. Am I being overly optimistic?


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe, I've been sleeping a lot right now too and it makes me feel bad. ESP since my hubby wakes up so early all the time and is so productive by the time I get up! But you're right we will certainly be sleep deprived very soon!! Actually just this week my lower back had gotten a little achey. I think it's my posture though as my belly is pushing out more. Sorry you are having issues. I had a friend who got sciatica when she was pregnant and it was very uncomfortable. Maybe the baby will shift and ease up on you. :hugs:

Em, good luck at your ultrasound today! Look forward to your update. I think it's a good call to not get the Doppler. We'll help keep you sane when you start to worry. 

First, I think it might be a smidge too soon to feel the baby at this point, esp. with your first. But hey I guess anything is possible. I never felt anything until around 17 weeks but it was so few and far between that I wasn't quite sure it was. Not to mention my darn placenta is anterior adding extra cushion for the kicks. If you keep feeling the same feeling I'd say its prob the baby.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- good luck today!! I'm sure all will look great!!

First I have had3 times I had a quick like flutter right where the babies are last maybe 2-4 seconds. I think it ws the babies. Almost positve. But I will know for sure when I know for sure it's them and see if it's the same. I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. I have read a lot that with twins you feel them early like at 10 weeks. 

L4- hope all is well getting closer to 30 weeks!!

AFM- cont to lose weight. Started at 147 now at 132. Had more vomiting yesterday first time i have vomited since 8 weeks. Also have had dental pain bad. Got a root canal today and getting another one next week. My peritanologist also prescribed me rantadine (stomach med) increased mybzofran and wants me to take it around the cook then phenergan in between. And I now have to drink ensure( yes it's for old people lol)

With my weight loss was nervous and my next ultrasound isn't til aug 7. So I was at work and decided to do an ultrasound on myself with the portable machine and both babies moving around. One was using both legs kicking at my sac towards the other baby. I think she was trying to get his attention. ( I think the jumpy one is a girl other is a boy). So crazy how much they move

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- good luck today!! I'm sure all will look great!!
> 
> First I have had3 times I had a quick like flutter right where the babies are last maybe 2-4 seconds. I think it ws the babies. Almost positve. But I will know for sure when I know for sure it's them and see if it's the same. I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. I have read a lot that with twins you feel them early like at 10 weeks.
> 
> L4- hope all is well getting closer to 30 weeks!!
> 
> AFM- cont to lose weight. Started at 147 now at 132. Had more vomiting yesterday first time i have vomited since 8 weeks. Also have had dental pain bad. Got a root canal today and getting another one next week. My peritanologist also prescribed me rantadine (stomach med) increased mybzofran and wants me to take it around the cook then phenergan in between. And I now have to drink ensure( yes it's for old people lol)
> 
> With my weight loss was nervous and my next ultrasound isn't til aug 7. So I was at work and decided to do an ultrasound on myself with the portable machine and both babies moving around. One was using both legs kicking at my sac towards the other baby. I think she was trying to get his attention. ( I think the jumpy one is a girl other is a boy). So crazy how much they move
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

That's awesome, Sweetness!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi is it ok if I jump in here? 

I went to the first trimester forums and it scared me so bad I ran away :( 


We have been trying for 3.5 years with unexplained issues... and 1 loss. We did IVF and just got our BFP last week. 

Super scared but having getting great 2nd beta results I just wanted to see how all the other LTTTC'ers with assisted conception were doing :)


----------



## Em260

First - that would be so great if you're feeling your LO this early! I can't wait to feel the little kicks.

Sweetness - wow that is a lot of weight to lose but glad you're on top of it with the meds and the Ensure. So cool that you can scan yourself at work. 

Brandy - welcome and congrats again! I was scared from the first tri forums and also felt like I didn't fit in on the regular due date threads. I'm sure you will feel at home here.


----------



## Em260

AFM - Unfortunately I got some bad news at the OB yesterday :cry: I have a complete placenta previa which means my placenta is completely blocking my cervix. Normally the embryo implants at the top or on the side of uterus but somehow my little girl implanted near my cervix .

At least now I have a reason for all of the bleeding and spotting I'm experiencing. Placenta previas can sometimes move off the cervix as the uterus expands but my OB said this is highly unlikely due to the location of mine and the fact that it's a complete previa and not a partial.

This means I will most likely be on bed rest starting at 24 weeks but possibly sooner. If I have another major bleed I will be sent to the hospital and put on hospital bed rest. I'm at risk for preterm delivery because if I have a hemorrhage they will do a c-section immediately. No matter what I will have to have a c-section they do not attempt vaginal deliveries with a complete previa.

My OB stopped my Lovenox blood thinner for one week so we can try to get ahead of the bleeding. I have a lot of blood sitting on top of my cervix and she said the uterus and cervix get irritated from that and will try to expel it and can expel the entire pregnancy in the process :(.

I'm still kind of reeling from all of this. I'm trying to look at the bright side - at least my little girl is healthy now and we know what we're facing. She was moving all over on u/s yesterday it was so cute. She kept putting her hand up to her face and it looked like she was sucking her thumb. I just pray that I can get her here safely


----------



## alicatt

Oh my EM! 

What a thing to happen! Here we are trying so hard to get pregnant, doing IVF spending all this money what are the odds? :wacko: Your post sounds optimistic that all will be well, so keep the PMA and do what you need to do to keep this LO in there as long as possible! You know we are all rooting for you to have a beautiful little one! :hug:


----------



## FirstTry

I am so sorry to hear this, Em. This happened to my best friend with her second child, who is now a healthy 3 year old. It was a difficult pregnancy, but all three of her pregnancies were and mom and all three kids are great now.

I hope that you have an easy go of it and you and baby are healthy.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- so sorry to hear that. But lie first said it happens more then we know. My sister had it and my niece is 8 years old. So completely manageable. Why do they have you on lovenox??


----------



## L4hope

Em I can only imagine how terrifying this is for you right now. We all worry enough as it is after struggling so much to get here. But like you said, you and the doctors know what you're facing. You will be monitored closely and they will do everything to keep your little girl safe and sound. We're all here for support! :hug:


----------



## BabyD225

wow I've missed a lot!
Dh and I bought a house and we've been packing and moving... that plus working and being exhausted hasn't been easy!! 

I'm doing well! 11 weeks 5 days... everything seems to be going well! I have my triple screen test on Tuesday, and an anatomy scan... so I'm a bit anxious for that.. but so close to being out of this trimester!! 

Em- So sorry to hear about the placenta previa.. but I know many people who have had successful (yet boring) pregnancies on bed rest! I'd start DVR-ing a bunch of random shows/movies! I have every bit of faith that this will all be OK. xo

First.. so happy your triple screen test came back great!! what a relief, right? 

Hey to everyone else!! Sorry I haven't been around in a bit... I move officially on Wednesday so I'll be up and running again with my computer shortly thereafter! 

To all my UK ladies... Congrats on the birth of the new Prince! Nice sized baby!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies, I think I know most of you from other threads. I'm excited to say that I finally made it to the pregnancy side of trying to conceive. Wednesday i had my first ultasound and found out its twins. Last night and this morning I'm having a little scare. TMI alert...when I wipe after going to the bathroom, I have a little bit of brown spotting. Nothing red or even dark brown. Do you think it could be something from the ultrasound, like my cervix was irritated? Just a nervous wreck! I'll call my RE in a bit, but they are 3 1/2 hours away so I can't just pop in. Thanks to the weekend, I'll be able to rest for the next couple of days.


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Mells! Congratulations, Twins!! :happydance:
I wouldn't worry too much about brown spotting as long as there's no cramps and no red blood. I had a lot of brown spotting at the start of my pregnancy, I think it's really common with IVF pregnancies and even more so with twin pregnancies too. :flower:


----------



## Em260

Thanks for your support everyone. First and Sweet - thanks for sharing those stories it really helps to hear that others have been through this. I spent yesterday worrying and googling but I'm feeling much better now and have a PMA again :). 

Mells - yay so glad you joined over here!! I agree with Wellsk brown spotting is probably nothing to worry about and could just be your cervix irritated from the u/s. I know how scary it is to see any blood though :hugs: You should still follow up with your RE on Monday they might want you to come back in and have another u/s if it continues. 

BabyD - congrats on the move that is so exciting!


----------



## Mells54

Em, I'm sorry to hear about your worries, but I'm so glad that you are staying positive. My sister in law also had placenta previa. They did put her on bed rest until she got a little bigger and the placenta did move away from the cervix. My nephew is 6 and more active than ever.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: I had a little brown spotting and then a little red. It totally freaked me out. But it turned out fine. On u/s, they found a small bleed where the placenta attached to the uterus, but said that is not uncommon. It went away by the next u/s.

We are all battle worn here, so it's hard not to stress. But after my 8 week u/s, my RE said since I made it that far, there was a 95% chance of live birth. That's pretty high!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- bleeding is actually very common in pregnancy esp with twins. I have had every color of blood. Brown, dark dark red,bright red, even bright red with clots. All happened from 7-8 1/2 weeks. They did see a small bleed but went away. I'm also on blood thinners that can cause it too. And with twins we are extra vascular and more prone to bleeding. So try not to stress


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Sweet! I'm on baby aspirin as a blood thinner and I didn't even think of that. Also, talked to the nurse and she was not at all concerned. Just scary to see. I've waited so long to get here that it's hard not to think the worst. I still have it but not much.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells - congrats!!! Fantastic news on your twins!!

Baby - good luck with your move! How exciting!

Em - I also have placenta previa. I was in the hospital at 15 weeks with a major bleed and was monitored every week for a month to ensure the bleed didn't reoccur. I was also told to slow down a bit (I travel weekly for work). Since then I've been fine with no bleeds (knock on wood) and have managed to avoid the dreadful bed rest. And I'm now 32 weeks and baby is doing great. Like your doctor said, the placenta may still shift as baby grows. Keep that PMA and know that you're not alone. Take the rest when you need it (and can get it).


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells- Very happy to hear that the symptoms have subsided! When I got those high HCG #'s I started reading up in case I do have more than 1 implanted. Bleeds were the most common theme. I know I would freak if it were me too but hopefully you can find reassurance from the others that have experienced it.


AFM- I cant stay awake its horrible. I am normally a go getter but seriously being awake for more than 2 hours at a time is a chore. I fall asleep sitting up even! I have slept about 19 of the last 24 hours. This all began 2 days ago luckily on a weekend. I have no idea how I am going to make it through this stage at work though since I have a desk job!

Anyone know if it could have anything to do with the excessive amount of progesterone? I am currently doing the shots as well as the capsules 3x a day.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I have a desk job too, so I feel you! I have to get up and walk around regularly to get the blood flowing to my feet and my brain. It has been difficult as I come home and go right to bed. Hoping it gets better soon.
I've been nervous that my symptoms have subsided, but truth is they're there! I pee constantly!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I have a desk job too, so I feel you! I have to get up and walk around regularly to get the blood flowing to my feet and my brain. It has been difficult as I come home and go right to bed. Hoping it gets better soon.
> I've been nervous that my symptoms have subsided, but truth is they're there! I pee constantly!!!!!

Well I am hoping I am just a lucky one because I dont have alot of symptoms other than the excessive sleep! My breasts arent that tender and I have always peed alot so thats not a new symptom for me haha. :dohh:


Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## L4hope

Hey Mells, congrats to making your way to the bfp side of this journey to baby!! So happy for you and very exciting that you have twins. Glad to hear your bleeding has gotten better. Any blood while pregnant has got to be the scariest thing, even if we know its normal. 

BabyD, congrats on your new home. Very exciting and also exciting to be making it to second tri!!


Em that's great you have found others with placenta previa to give you hope. Wannabe is right here and almost fully cooked!! When I had my last ultrasound at 9w5d the tech nonchalantly mentioned I had placenta previa obviously freaking me out. But when I had my 20 week scan it had moved up and is now fine. Hopefully you will see yours move too. But at least if it doesn't you know some others here who have dealt with it and you'll have planned things out with hubby for the nursery etc just in case! :hugs:

Brandy the exhaustion in first tri was my only real symptom but it was definitely brutal at times. Just nap when you can after work and even if you can put your head down for a few on lunch break do it. And just let things go at home in the evening, housework and cooking can all wait for now. When hubby couldn't get home to cook, we are a lot of take out! But it will pass and your energy will come back, most of it anyways! :haha: The progesterone definitely plays a part, but also it takes a lot of energy to get your little bean up and running!


----------



## FirstTry

Brandy: I read that it's the building of the placenta that wipes us out in the first tri. And you're likely building two! I must say that I'm feeling better just this week. I'm able to exercise more and have less frequent, shorter bouts of nausea. But maybe more food aversions. Luckily (or maybe unfortunately), I haven't lost my taste for chocolate peanut butter ice cream!


----------



## ~Brandy~

FirstTry said:


> Brandy: I read that it's the building of the placenta that wipes us out in the first tri. And you're likely building two! I must say that I'm feeling better just this week. I'm able to exercise more and have less frequent, shorter bouts of nausea. But maybe more food aversions. Luckily (or maybe unfortunately), I haven't lost my taste for chocolate peanut butter ice cream!

Oh it's a good thing I don't like ice cream! There's tons in our house because of my husband lol.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Brandy: I read that it's the building of the placenta that wipes us out in the first tri. And you're likely building two! I must say that I'm feeling better just this week. I'm able to exercise more and have less frequent, shorter bouts of nausea. But maybe more food aversions. Luckily (or maybe unfortunately), I haven't lost my taste for chocolate peanut butter ice cream!
> 
> Oh it's a good thing I don't like ice cream! There's tons in our house because of my husband lol.Click to expand...

Brandy, I'm glad I'm not the only one. I don't really like ice cream either. I have to really be in the mood for it...I prefer a Popsicle.


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> Mells - congrats!!! Fantastic news on your twins!!
> 
> Baby - good luck with your move! How exciting!
> 
> Em - I also have placenta previa. I was in the hospital at 15 weeks with a major bleed and was monitored every week for a month to ensure the bleed didn't reoccur. I was also told to slow down a bit (I travel weekly for work). Since then I've been fine with no bleeds (knock on wood) and have managed to avoid the dreadful bed rest. And I'm now 32 weeks and baby is doing great. Like your doctor said, the placenta may still shift as baby grows. Keep that PMA and know that you're not alone. Take the rest when you need it (and can get it).

Oh Wannabee I didn't realize you have a previa too :hugs: I'm so happy you haven't had any more bleeds that is fantastic! My OB told me the same thing about slowing my schedule down now. I'm back to seeing patients full-time today after being off for a month and I'm already noticing a little more bleeding and cramping so I'm going to cut the rest of my week way down.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em260 said:


> WannabeeMum said:
> 
> 
> Mells - congrats!!! Fantastic news on your twins!!
> 
> Baby - good luck with your move! How exciting!
> 
> Em - I also have placenta previa. I was in the hospital at 15 weeks with a major bleed and was monitored every week for a month to ensure the bleed didn't reoccur. I was also told to slow down a bit (I travel weekly for work). Since then I've been fine with no bleeds (knock on wood) and have managed to avoid the dreadful bed rest. And I'm now 32 weeks and baby is doing great. Like your doctor said, the placenta may still shift as baby grows. Keep that PMA and know that you're not alone. Take the rest when you need it (and can get it).
> 
> Oh Wannabee I didn't realize you have a previa too :hugs: I'm so happy you haven't had any more bleeds that is fantastic! My OB told me the same thing about slowing my schedule down now. I'm back to seeing patients full-time today after being off for a month and I'm already noticing a little more bleeding and cramping so I'm going to cut the rest of my week way down.Click to expand...

Slowing down definitely helped me. I cut my travel schedule in half and minimised social outings. I went for very slow walks a few times a week and rested when I felt tired. After all we have been through to get here, it's just not worth it. Rest as much as you can and only do what's necessary. Your body will thank you for it! I really hope your bleeding does stop so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy stress-free.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Question...

So obviously super early and not really any symptoms. Last night I started feeling tender and uncomfortable above the belly button.. is it possibly bloating or constipation or something? Quite a ways from the uterus so not sure whats going on.


Anyones doctor told them of a safe stool softener or anything like that? Worried because all of the iron and progesterone I am on.

Currently I am doing POIs and vaginal capsules.. thats another story tonights my last injection and I am scared to taper off my progesterone.


----------



## L4hope

I take colace which is safe while pregnant. I find that it helps a lot and sometimes when needed I add in a cup of decaf coffee for an extra boost! 

Are you just stopping pio or all progesterone? My doc kept me on pio through 10 weeks but said it was overkill. The placenta takes over by 8 weeks producing more progesterone than we could supplement. I think for most of us though its precautionary to take progesterone but most of us produce enough on our own. But I completely understand feeling nervous to stop it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

L4hope said:


> I take colace which is safe while pregnant. I find that it helps a lot and sometimes when needed I add in a cup of decaf coffee for an extra boost!
> 
> Are you just stopping pio or all progesterone? My doc kept me on pio through 10 weeks but said it was overkill. The placenta takes over by 8 weeks producing more progesterone than we could supplement. I think for most of us though its precautionary to take progesterone but most of us produce enough on our own. But I completely understand feeling nervous to stop it.

I am stopping just the POI which I prefer over those damn capsules. The capsules I am doing for the first 10 weeks.

I was suppose to stop the POI they said once I had 2 good betas but I asked them if I could finish out the bottle I had... so tonights the end of that. I was on it for 2 full weeks.

The progesterone capsules are 100MG and I do them 3x daily. But they are messy :blush:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Brandy - I had terrible constipation for the first two trimesters. I started eating 2 prunes before I went to bed at night and by the morning they took effect. My doctor also recommended simple glycerin suppositories to help elleviate the discomfort I was feeling. I'm also on a liquid iron supplement that hasn't caused any added constipation. I don't know if they have it in the US but you can check, it's called SpaTone.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks I will try the suggestions :)


----------



## FirstTry

I've found that eating an apple a day helps keep me regular. Also, raw veggies. And I put a handful of Fiber One cereal in with my regular cereal.


----------



## FirstTry

Second tri report: I tend to feel great until 10:30am. Then, it's all downhill: exhaustion, hunger, general yucky feeling. Yesterday, I gave up and went home sick in the afternoon. We'll see how today goes.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Second tri report: I tend to feel great until 10:30am. Then, it's all downhill: exhaustion, hunger, general yucky feeling. Yesterday, I gave up and went home sick in the afternoon. We'll see how today goes.

I'm really feeling the exhaustion too. Even though I've cut my schedule in half I'm still dragging by the end of the day. Hopefully we'll both get that much talked about second trimester energy boost soon.


----------



## Mells54

good Morning! Quick question for you all. What did you eat in the first trimester that you could stomach when nausea hit? I feel queasy a good part of the day, and I know if I ate something I would feel better, but I just can't find anything that is appetizing.


----------



## Em260

I would eat a little something as soon as I woke up usually plain toast and that helped keep the nausea away. I ate a lot of plain pasta, bread and rice. I was worried about not getting enough protein so I tried to add in Greek yogurt, lentils and quinoa whenever I could. Ginger ale really helped me too. 

It will get better! My nausea was mostly gone by 10 weeks or so :hugs: If it gets really bad you can ask your doctor for a prescription for Zofran.

Also want to add I think being on estrogen and progesterone contributed to the nausea. Once I started tapering my dose down it got a lot better.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Melss- they say with twins it's a lot worse. I had to be put on zofran 4 mg on a sched then phenergan in between. They also told me to drink ensure drinks ( helped a lot) went away at 8 1/2 weeks then back lie crazy at 10 weeks but now am 13+5 and have occasional bouts of nausea and of course some vomiting at ties. But getting enter each day. The phenergan REALLY. Helped me. 

Also in the other thread I read your update. And bleeding is SOOOO common in twins. Sometimes they find a cause a majority of the times they don't. Glad everything looked well

Em- hope the bleeding as slowed down :)

First- yea I'm also waiting for te energy. I take naps daily :).


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, my RE said it is really normal and probably more hormone fluctuations than anything else. He was not concerned and today is is all but gone. I'm sure it will be back though. As for my nausea, I haven't thrown up or anything...just queasy. That feeling makes it hard for me to cook. My SIL made Ensure shakes with frozen yogurt so I think I may have to try that too.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I dont really get queasy I just dont ever feel like eating I think from all this bloat! That is making it really hard to want to cook dinner thats for sure.

Well that and my energy level is at 0


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> I dont really get queasy I just dont ever feel like eating I think from all this bloat! That is making it really hard to want to cook dinner thats for sure.
> 
> Well that and my energy level is at 0

My energy level is much higher this week, so trying to get stuff done. I'm sure I'll pay for it next week.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Felt great yesterday had a energy boost and started cleaning out our office so we can paint and turn it into the guest bedroom so who ever is staying with us to help with the twins will have a nice place to sleep.

I feel like time is running out lol I will be 14 weeks tom, and still have to paint three rooms. Get a new bed for us and all new carpet. Sooooo much to do. I mean 20 weeks halfway there. And with this that's less then halfway. ( gunna try to hold them in for at least 36)

On another note..... My next official scan is aug 7. Getting anxious I will probably get a sneak peak this sat at them just to check up. I can't measure them with the one in the ER but I figure if they are moving a bunch I'm sure they are growing.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I was gunna tell you. I have had more flutters right where the babies are and literally last for 2-5 sec. I felt it twice yesterday. I'm almost postive it's the babies. Have you felt any thing else?

Also not losing any ore weight but weigh the exact same every morning then at night I have gained 3 then lose it all in the morning. I hear with twins you need to gain a pound a week, I'm feel like I should gain more. I know your a week ahead of me have you gaied any yet?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- I was gunna tell you. I have had more flutters right where the babies are and literally last for 2-5 sec. I felt it twice yesterday. I'm almost postive it's the babies. Have you felt any thing else?
> 
> Also not losing any ore weight but weigh the exact same every morning then at night I have gained 3 then lose it all in the morning. I hear with twins you need to gain a pound a week, I'm feel like I should gain more. I know your a week ahead of me have you gaied any yet?

About once a day, I think I feel the baby. I'm also fluctuating 3-4 lbs from morning to night. My coworker even commented yesterday that I didn't look pregnant in the morning, but was showing by afternoon. I was told to gain a pound per week in the 2nd tri, so I'd imagine you should be gaining more, maybe 1.5?

We told some friends this week and one insists on giving us her Doppler. I'm not going to resist. I could use some reassurance.

Otherwise, I'm feeling better, getting little to no nausea. Fatigue is the biggest symptom now.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey all- for the most part my nausea is gone.. super hungry and tired! We found out it's a boy! So team blue here!! They said they're not gonna say 100% positive but they and we saw a penis! 

had my triple screen.. the nuchal fold was thin and looked perfect just waiting on the blood work. He has been growing consistently ahead so we are 13 weeks today... Good riddance to the first trimester!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Gosh, I can't wait until I'm in the 2d trimester. Morning (all day) sickness has kicked in and I'm queasy if there isn't anything in my stomach.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Gosh, I can't wait until I'm in the 2d trimester. Morning (all day) sickness has kicked in and I'm queasy if there isn't anything in my stomach.

Its very sad that I can't wait to be sick.... I just want something!


Just keep a bag of snack nuts or smething with you at all times mells :)


----------



## Mells54

Yup, I always have snacks with me. I'm also hoping that will conceal any upcoming weight gain anyone notices. I want the, to think, no wonder she's gained weight, she's always eating! :haha:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby - yeah for second tri!!!:happydance:

Sweetness and First - my sister had IVF twins and I think gained just over 40lb and made it to 36 weeks. Her doctor said that was a good amount of weight. Her babies were 5 lb 6 oz and 5 lb 12 oz. Good luck to you both!!!

AFM - baby is moving and rolling around like crazy. Head is positioned down which is expected by week 32. Have my 34 week scan on Aug 16. So excited but very terrified to finally meet this little guy or gal!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its really not how much you gain its about your diet being healthy.

My son I gained 17lbs with and he was very healthy and weighed 7lbs 6oz and was born on his exact due date.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yea for twins the doc said 45-50 pounds so wanna maybe I will be right along those lines. As long as babies weigh good.


----------



## Em260

First - I think I've been feeling my LO too the last couple of days when I'm lying down in bed I feel these little flutters kind of like someone tapping fingers against my skin but on the inside. I can't wait to feel really obvious kicks though :)

Wannabee - wow you are getting so close! Do you have everything set up and ready? I'm so excited to find out whether you're having a girl or boy :). Have you picked out names? 

BabyD - great news about the nuchal and congrats team blue!!

Sweet - that's good you're getting so much done this early! DH and I need to start working on the nursery. We are really under a time crunch because I want to have everything done by 20 weeks in case I have to go on bedrest. 

AFM - had another u/s and OB appt yesterday because my bleeding has continued. My little girl looks great with a strong heartbeat and she's measuring ahead. Bad news is the bleed I have is bigger than last week so my OB wants me to take the week off and see if we can get it to stop.


----------



## wellsk

Ahh no em! I'm sorry you've had more bleeding. Fingers crossed the time off will stop it. It's good that your Doctor has caught it early and hopefully your little one will continue growing just fine :flower:

AFM: Nothing interesting going on really, my MS is almost over! :happydance: and now I'm hearing LO's heartbeat on a fetal Doppler everyday :cloud9:


----------



## Mells54

Em, I hope that the bleeding stops for you soon. Did the OB say whether it would completely stop or if this is something you will have the rest of the pregnancy? I think all signs are positive that your LO is growing strong. :hug:


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Em, I hope that the bleeding stops for you soon. Did the OB say whether it would completely stop or if this is something you will have the rest of the pregnancy? I think all signs are positive that your LO is growing strong. :hug:

She said we really need the continuous bleeding to stop because it can denude the membranes and break my bag of water. Plus the blood is a breeding ground for infection. But since I have a placenta previa it's possible I will have more bleeds in the future.


----------



## Em260

wellsk said:


> Ahh no em! I'm sorry you've had more bleeding. Fingers crossed the time off will stop it. It's good that your Doctor has caught it early and hopefully your little one will continue growing just fine :flower:
> 
> AFM: Nothing interesting going on really, my MS is almost over! :happydance: and now I'm hearing LO's heartbeat on a fetal Doppler everyday :cloud9:

Thanks, Wellsk. So glad your morning sickness is almost over! Oh wow that must be amazing to hear LO's heartbeat every day :thumbup: I really want to get a doppler but DH won't let me haha.


----------



## wellsk

I admit it does get a little obsessive, but I have used it several times and heard nothing, so I've tried to understand that just because I don't hear LO doesn't mean anything's wrong.

I'd definitely recommend them though :)


----------



## FirstTry

Em: I'm so sorry about your bleed. I had one at around 10 weeks. I took it easy and it was gone in a week or two. But I realize that the placenta previa may be making yours worse. Big hugs :hugs: and I hope it stops soon.

BabyD: congrats on reaching the second tri!

Wellsk: I'm glad things are going well for you :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Girls! Has anyone had an ultrasound really early... like 5w6d? I just curious what I need to expect to see to assume everything is going as planned.

I already have a follow up one that will be 8 days later so hoping everything is good Monday and that I will just get to see more on the follow up appt.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Girls! Has anyone had an ultrasound really early... like 5w6d? I just curious what I need to expect to see to assume everything is going as planned.
> 
> I already have a follow up one that will be 8 days later so hoping everything is good Monday and that I will just get to see more on the follow up appt.

Brandy I had my first US at 6w2d and we did see both heartbeats. I was prepared not to really see anything since it was so early, but was glad we did. My advice is just dont be too disappointed if you don't.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em - I hope you're ok and the bleeding stops. Try to take it easy and not worry. We are all here for support. 

AFM - water broke while at work on Friday. Caused quite the stir for a Friday afternoon. In hospital now as I'm 8 weeks early. On steroids to help baby's lungs develop and on meds to stop contractions. As of a few hours from now nature will be taking its course so will see what happens - could be days or weeks. At the very least I'm in hospital for minimum a week - ugh. Bring on the movies and trash magazines.


----------



## ~Brandy~

WannabeeMum said:


> Em - I hope you're ok and the bleeding stops. Try to take it easy and not worry. We are all here for support.
> 
> AFM - water broke while at work on Friday. Caused quite the stir for a Friday afternoon. In hospital now as I'm 8 weeks early. On steroids to help baby's lungs develop and on meds to stop contractions. As of a few hours from now nature will be taking its course so will see what happens - could be days or weeks. At the very least I'm in hospital for minimum a week - ugh. Bring on the movies and trash magazines.

Thinking of you! Wishing you an the LO the very best :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

WannabeeMum said:


> Em - I hope you're ok and the bleeding stops. Try to take it easy and not worry. We are all here for support.
> 
> AFM - water broke while at work on Friday. Caused quite the stir for a Friday afternoon. In hospital now as I'm 8 weeks early. On steroids to help baby's lungs develop and on meds to stop contractions. As of a few hours from now nature will be taking its course so will see what happens - could be days or weeks. At the very least I'm in hospital for minimum a week - ugh. Bring on the movies and trash magazines.

My thoughts are with you, Wanna. I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible from here.


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Girls! Has anyone had an ultrasound really early... like 5w6d? I just curious what I need to expect to see to assume everything is going as planned.
> 
> I already have a follow up one that will be 8 days later so hoping everything is good Monday and that I will just get to see more on the follow up appt.

Mine was at 6w3d. We saw the heartbeat, but it was barely a flicker and the doc said baby was the size of a grain of rice. So, I'd agree that you shouldn't worry if you only see a black dot (or two), the gestational sac(s).


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I'm praying for you and your little one. I hope you are feeling ok, just relax bc in a couple of weeks you will be a busy momma!


----------



## L4hope

Wanna oh wow definitely an unexpected exciting start to your weekend! Thinking of you and your little tike. Soon he/she will be here and I can't wait to hear all about it and what you have cooking in there!!!

Brandy, I had an ultrasound at 5w6d and saw gestational sac and yolk sac and possibly the fetal pole but they weren't 100% sure. A week later a beautiful flickering heartbeat was there. Really it could go either way being that early. Good luck! 

Em, so sorry you have this stress of bleeding. Hopefully the break from work will help to clear things up! :hugs:

Afm, had my appt Friday. Baby's heart rate was good, I'm measuring right on track and having no extreme out of the norm symptoms. Also passed my gestational diabetes screen!! I'm officially in third tri and going to the doc every two weeks now.


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for 3rd tri, L4!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- so sorry to hear that. Hopefully all will be ok!!!

L4- yay that's so exciting I can't wait to be in 3 tri :)

Hope everyone lease is doing great


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- how are you feeling?? So scary!! xoxo

Em- And how are you doing???


----------



## Em260

WannabeeMum said:


> Em - I hope you're ok and the bleeding stops. Try to take it easy and not worry. We are all here for support.
> 
> AFM - water broke while at work on Friday. Caused quite the stir for a Friday afternoon. In hospital now as I'm 8 weeks early. On steroids to help baby's lungs develop and on meds to stop contractions. As of a few hours from now nature will be taking its course so will see what happens - could be days or weeks. At the very least I'm in hospital for minimum a week - ugh. Bring on the movies and trash magazines.

Sending lots of prayers your way :hugs: I hope your LO stays put for a little while longer. Keep us updated on how you're doing.


----------



## Em260

L4 - congrats on passing your GD screen! So exciting you're in the third tri now! 

BabyD - I'm doing well, thanks for asking. DH and I had a productive Saturday and a relaxing Sunday so it was a good weekend :). Hope you're doing well.


----------



## L4hope

Thinking of you Wannabe! Hope you are doing ok and your little one is staying put. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats again, Brandy!!!

AFM, I went to the OB this morning bc I have a (tmi warning) yeast infection. But the important part of the story is that we heard the hb on the Doppler. Yay!

So, my minor freak out on Saturday was unnecessary.


----------



## FirstTry

Oh, and one more little thing. When I got the Verifi test results, it included the sex. We haven't told anyone yet, but I'll tell you guys. Drum roll please...We're having a...

Spoiler
*BOY!!!!!*


----------



## L4hope

First glad everything is good with your little BOY!!! Congrat! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- yay that's exciting 

First- that's exciting!!!! And hopefully that little rblem will go away soon! I'm hoping tom the might be able to tell the sex of the twins. Maybe but wo knows


----------



## Mells54

first, Yeah for team blue!


----------



## Em260

First - congratulations!!! Yay for team blue!! Now you can start shopping up a storm :). Hope the yeast infxn clears up soon those are no fun. Glad you got to hear the heartbeat though!

Brandy - wow how exciting! Congrats to you!! How many sets of twins do we have on this thread now? You, Mells and Sweet I think so that's three :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies!! Hope this isn't premature but I am due April 5th!! Had my first (unofficial) scan today and I saw the gestational sac, yolk sac and beginnings of fetal pole!! Measured right on track! Yay! Thanks em for the invite for this! So exciting! I think I will be last to deliver right now :)

First! Congrats! A boy!


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, how far along are you know? I have a scan this week and I'm hoping to see some clearer pics of my twins.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats first!! Go team Blue :) 

How fun to have so many twins on here so we can compare notes :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- I am 14+3 days today. I pray they measure perfect tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Mells- I am 14+3 days today. I pray they measure perfect tomorrow!

How often is the standard to get scan with twins? I am just curious since I have had a previous loss and this is another high risk pregnancy....


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - welcome! And congrats! How exciting!!

First - yeah for team blue! Seems to be a few on here!

L4 - celebrate trimester 3. What a milestone!!

AFM - day 5 in hospital. I'm ok and baby is staying put. No pain. No labour. Hoping this LO stays in there a while longer - every day is a bonus. Was told he/she is about 4.5 lb and behaving well . Going on a NICU tour today to prepare ourselves mentally but told the outcome is good - would likely need a little help breathing and a feeding tube until he/she can coordinate the sucking, swallowing, breathing pattern. DH and I are staying positive and calm. Thank you for all your notes and prayers!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- I think it varies from doc to doc. Since being released from my re I will have ultrasounds every three weeks until the third tri and then I believe every two weeks then towards the end weekly. Tomorrow will be on,y my second time seeing the peritanologist.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- glad to hear that baby is staying. Hopefully the baby won't need nicu!!! I think all will turn out great!


----------



## Mells54

I have not talked with a regular OB yet, so i have no idea if I will be considered high risk or not. I think that will determine how many US/appts you have.

Wanna, I'm glad that things are going well. Good luck, I'm praying for the best possible outcome!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hopefully they will take advantage of my double insurance coverage and scan me alot! Haha


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Mo and welcome :happydance:

Brandy and Mells Congrats on the twins! 

Wannabe, how far along are you? (I'm guessing from when you got your BFP around 32 weeks right?) I just thought I'd mention I was born at exactly 32 weeks in 1990. I was in NICU for several weeks, but I am a very healthy adult and have suffered very little due to my early birth. What's more is that technology has moved on in the past 23 years, so I'm sure your little one will be absolutely fine if he/she decides that he/she cannot wait to meet you! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## L4hope

Mo congrats and welcome!! 

Wannabe so glad to hear baby is staying put so far. Sounds like the doctors/nurses are taking good care of you. Guess its a good thing you get to see the nicu and be prepared just in case. Thanks for checking in with us to update how you're doing. :)


----------



## Em260

Wannabee - I'm so happy to hear you are doing well and your LO is staying put. It's great that he/she is already at 4.5 lbs :). It's good you get to tour the NICU just in case but hopefully your LO won't need to be in there for very long. Thinking about you all!!

Mo - welcome! 

Sweet - good luck at your scan today!


----------



## ~Brandy~

4.5 is a pretty good size. I think you and the lo will do great. Of course the longer you can keep them cooking the better.


----------



## ~Brandy~

When did the re turn you over to your ob? Now that we're having twins I'm second guessing the ob I have had chosen all these years. Wondering if I should ask him to recommend that has tons of experience with multiples. Not saying mine doesn't because she can't see me till week 13 that's way too long my book. I see the re again at 7 Weeks. Any suggestions?


----------



## L4hope

It's tough waiting when you're so used to close monitoring by the re. But most OBs don't see you too much before 12weeks. I didn't see mine until 12 weeks. Thankfully my re didn't release me until 10 weeks. As far as one with more experience with multiples, I'm sure they could give you recommendations if you think you need it. Gotta do what's going to make you feel reassured and comfortable.


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: great to hear your early scan looked good!

Wannabee: I'm glad you've been able to hold on to your LO. It sounds like baby is developed enough that things should go smoothly, even if it requires a brief NICU stay. Good luck!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

I know I'm considered high risk because I'm blood thinners. I take injections of lovenox in my belly everyday in addition to baby aspirin and then being twins in there as well. I know that twins don't have to have a high risk peritanologist but ask your ob what they think. And honestly if I were not already high risk I would def push to get one. I mean think of all we have been through and being high risk they watch you more

Now even my high risk didn't see me til 12 weeks. I was glad my ob kept me til 10 weeks. So hopefully your RE will keep you for 10 weeks


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- there still a good chance of twins as even with a abdominal scan at 10 weeks still hard to see the twin lower in my uterus and behind the other one. I'm still saying twins


----------



## MoBaby

We will see!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls I will see what the re says next week. Both my other kids were high risk and that was ages ago. Now that I'm older I'm sure it's much higher and having loss previously


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks for all of your thoughts and advice. Baby is still staying put although I was experiencing contractions last night, that thankfully subsided. So fr today I've had a few little ones but nothing like last night. Was told baby would be in NICU but not sure for how long - they typically advise parents to prepare to have them there until they are at their gestational age so for us that would mean a 7 1/2 week stay. 

Sounds like you are all going well - which is great. I look forward to checking up with you every day!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

WannabeeMum said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts and advice. Baby is still staying put although I was experiencing contractions last night, that thankfully subsided. So fr today I've had a few little ones but nothing like last night. Was told baby would be in NICU but not sure for how long - they typically advise parents to prepare to have them there until they are at their gestational age so for us that would mean a 7 1/2 week stay.
> 
> Sounds like you are all going well - which is great. I look forward to checking up with you every day!!!

Glad to hear the LO is sticking it out in there :)


----------



## MoBaby

Wannabe glad baby is staying put! I didnt even realize you had issues so I had to read back. Hopefully baby stays put for a couple more weeks :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Babies are both great they measured arms legs head heart kidneys stomach etc. So far all is looking great! We did see one of the sex unable to see the other ones just yet. But have a bedside ultrasound in two weeks and to check my weight. Then two weeks from there is a full anantomy scan which we will be able to tell the other gender.


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, sounds like a good day for you! Congrats!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - have had a few bumps along the way. OHSS at transfer. Bleed at 15 weeks due to placenta. And now this. I've got a little drama queen or king!! Luckily my placenta has moved enough so I can deliver vaginally. And they don't know whether this early water break is due to my shortened cervix or just an impatient baby. They keep us guessing don't they?!?

Sweet - sounds like a wonderful day for you. I'm assuming you want to find out gender??!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- glad baby is staying in and praying all cont to go well!!

And at first we were not going to but since we have twins and a good possibility of boy and girl we decided we might as well. There's only so much green and yellow lol. We are excited I will tell you all what we are having after we find out on the other. 

I go back in two weeks for a bedside ultrasound you think with that machine they might be able to tell????


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe glad to hear the babe continues to stay put! I'm going to guess girl since she is being a little dramatic! :haha: You'll know for sure soon! 

Sweet great news on the ultrasound. I've never heard of a bedside ultrasound so don't know if they can see more. I just had the vaginal ultrasounds early on that really see a lot of detail and so much better than needing a full bladder!! :haha:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - so happy to read your update!! Hopefully you don't have any more contractions LO stays put a while longer. 

Sweet - great news! I'm excited to hear what you're having! I'm guessing at least one boy since they were able to tell this early ;)


----------



## MoBaby

sweet: yay for good ultrasound! 

everyone when can I expect some symptoms here?? Getting worried a little bit. I really want to be naseous or something. It would ease my mind. I had a bunch last pregnancy. Just have sore BBs on and off. I am 5w4d today.


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 they have been doing abdominal ultrasounds and can see great. Problem is that baby A on the bottom likes to hide the put hands between legs lol so just hard to see. When I say bedside ultrasound it's just a normal ultrasound machine as opposed to the high tech ones they use to measure all the bones, head etc. 

Mo- it's still pretty early to have many symptoms. I think your just fine. Your numbers looked great. 

Em- lol yes your right. The other looks like a girl to me. They both measured ahead again and weigh the same. I will be 15 weeks fri but babies already measure 15+2 abd 15+3.


----------



## Em260

Mo - my symptoms didn't kick in until a little later and they would come and go until about 8 weeks when I started having consistent nausea. I think every pregnancy is different so you might not have as many symptoms this time.

Sweet - aww it would be so great to have one of each! Of course any combo is a blessing :).


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> sweet: yay for good ultrasound!
> 
> everyone when can I expect some symptoms here?? Getting worried a little bit. I really want to be naseous or something. It would ease my mind. I had a bunch last pregnancy. Just have sore BBs on and off. I am 5w4d today.

I have nada symptoms as well but we saw them and they are there so I am trying to be calm.


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks guys! I just need to relax lol. 2 more weeks until my scan.


----------



## L4hope

Mo, I had no symptoms other than fatigue which started around 6weeks or so. Other than that..nada. I completely understand feeling worried by that, my doc kept saying its completely normal to feel normal. Hard for us lttc/ac ladies as we just pray for the reassurance of throwing up! Looking back now I feel thankful that I felt so good. 

Sweet, I gotcha..thought maybe there was some other kind of u/s I was missing. Will be fun to see what your little game player is. One of each would be pretty sweet!


----------



## wellsk

I think my obvious symptoms, like morning sickness kicked in around 8 weeks. But I was tired a lot and had some cramping pretty much from the get-go.
Although I've still got the cramping, although it's normally at it's worst in my hips now.

I think it's normal to feel anxious in any pregnancy. Even more so in IVF/IUI pregnancies, as you've invested so much for it to work!
I think I said to some one the other day, if only we could look into our uterus's and see what's going on in there! :haha:


----------



## Mells54

Had a good US today. HBs are 170 and 178. They are going to try and wean me off my meds. So that's pretty exciting! Baby B again was hiding so no good measurement, but Baby A came in 8+1. So just about right for this stage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Had a good US today. HBs are 170 and 178. They are going to try and wean me off my meds. So that's pretty exciting! Baby B again was hiding so no good measurement, but Baby A came in 8+1. So just about right for this stage.

YAY!! Congrats Mells :) :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Mells! My RE told me that if everything was on track at the 8 week scan, there was a 95% chance of live birth!

Mo: I remember nausea starting around 8 weeks. So, it's still early for you to have symptoms.


----------



## FirstTry

Oops, double post


----------



## Mells54

Mo, just be careful what you ask for!!!!

Forst, thanks! Do feel pretty good about things. They're actually weaning me off my meds.


----------



## MoBaby

Hehe mells :) have a bit if queasiness this am! I've never been more excited to feel sick lol.


----------



## Em260

Mells - that is fantastic news congrats!! Oh I was soo happy when I started weaning off the meds. It helped with my nausea and it was so nice to stop those PIO shots!

Mo - it's hard to relax and the time between scans seems to drag at first but you will get used to it quickly. Plus you can come on here and get reassurance from us anytime. 

AFM - I'm on bed rest this week and so far it's working yay!! :) This is the third day in a row with no bleeding. Before this I had continuous spotting and bleeding for three weeks.


----------



## L4hope

Mells that's great news! Glad your little beans are doing well. You have high little heart rates like I do. Though my lo's is finally starting to drop which apparently happens towards the end. My re also said the 8week ultrasound was a pretty crucial ultrasound and good indicator of success! Yay!! Also very nice to get off of pio! I remember being a little nervous to stop all meds but once I did it felt so nice. 

Em, excellent news you aren't bleeding!!! :happydance: I'm sure it feels so good!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks L4! I was a little concerned that the second baby was hard to measure, and the best RE could get was 7w4d, but he didnt believe that was accurate based on position. I gues heart rates are the best indication of a strong bean that's growing as appropriate. He is pleased with how things are going, so I'm not going to worry.

Em, I'm glad that things are going well and that the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## sandlin

Hello oo ladies....I m new to this forum though have been an on and off bnb stalker...just found out 2 weeks back tht I m pregnant...ideally I am 6 weeks 3 days preggo.. Since with my last 2 miscarriages I lost my beans at 6 weeks..this time I refused to c my re till I reach 7 weeks as it is too much of a pressure going through the blood tests scans and then finding out tht the bean is gone...so I m just taking it easy...all I feel right now is a ill sore boobs and a ill queasy feeling all day long....how r u guys doing...how r u l4


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Sandlin! We're you waiting for ivf/Iui?


----------



## ~Brandy~

sandlin said:


> Hello oo ladies....I m new to this forum though have been an on and off bnb stalker...just found out 2 weeks back tht I m pregnant...ideally I am 6 weeks 3 days preggo.. Since with my last 2 miscarriages I lost my beans at 6 weeks..this time I refused to c my re till I reach 7 weeks as it is too much of a pressure going through the blood tests scans and then finding out tht the bean is gone...so I m just taking it easy...all I feel right now is a ill sore boobs and a ill queasy feeling all day long....how r u guys doing...how r u l4

Welcome! Congratulations


----------



## L4hope

Hey Sandlin! Congrats!! Hope this is your sticky bean this time. Sore boobs and nausea are good signs. I'm doing great, can't believe I'm in the third tri already. Glad you found this thread! :)


----------



## Mells54

L4 wow third trimester! Congrats!


----------



## sandlin

Thanks mo baby brandy n l4....wow l4 tht must b a great feeling...can u feel the baby moving?....mo babyi had 2 unsuccesful iuis last march and then I was saving up fr ivf ...in between I conceived twice but miscarried... Now is the third time...ivf due in October.


----------



## Em260

Welcome Sandlin and congratulations!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome Sandlin. Congrats and I'm hoping this is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## MoBaby

so I officially got what I wished for! 3 days ago I started with feeling blah and that feeling has continued. It seems to worsen when I eat and if I get too hungry. I am glad to be having symptoms now. It is reassuring for some reason. Never thought I would be so happy to feel bad :) My avatar is my scan pic from work yesterday :) Obviously a fetal pole now!! AND there was an itty bitty heart beat. So excited!


----------



## wellsk

Lovely news Mo :)
The strong symptoms are really reassuring :)


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for heartbeat Mo!!!


----------



## Em260

Mo - such great news, congrats!!! On both the heart beat and the symptoms ;)


----------



## sandlin

Hey mo thts great news...I bet nobody would b so happy to feel sick...same with me queasy all the time...now I worry abt not throwing up ...I feel bad...I don't want to eat anything no liking fr anything..but not throwing up either....


----------



## L4hope

Mells54 said:


> L4 wow third trimester! Congrats!

Yeah it's just crazy to be at this point after all the worrying if it would ever happen. After you get through the first trimester or so of worrying and counting down the days to the next appt it starts to go quickly. It also helps once you feel the baby consistently which for me took until about 20 weeks. But since then the time has just flown by!

Sandlin yes at this point I feel the baby move a lot. I don't have an overly active little one, but it gives me some kicks and punches when I eat and in the evening. 

Mo sorry you're not feeling good, but it's the reassurance you've been wanting! :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - hope you're feeling ok!

L4 - sounds like thing are moving along nicely. You must be so excited to meet your LO!

AFM - was discharged from hospital on Friday but had to come back for daily check ups. Fear of a mild infection landed me back in as of last night. Not happy about it. Baby seems fine and happy so that's good. Another scare this morning when I woke up to a bleed but all tests are coming back fine. This little baby of mine is determined to keep life interesting...


----------



## MoBaby

I'm feeling okay this weekend. Only a few times I felt sick. Just sleepy more than not.

Wannabe sorry you are back at the hospital and are having some issues. Hopefully all is okay.


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, sounds like you have a little fighter in there! Or a diva! :haha:

Has anyone here done any of the pregnancy workout DVDs out there? Just so many to choose from, and I just looking for something to do a couple times a week instead of walking.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Wanna, sounds like you have a little fighter in there! Or a diva! :haha:
> 
> Has anyone here done any of the pregnancy workout DVDs out there? Just so many to choose from, and I just looking for something to do a couple times a week instead of walking.

I bought a yoga DVD, it's with Summer Saunders that was recommended to me, I also got a Pilates one, but I haven't tried either (didn't get the all clear before I lost the baby). I'm sure you could try any of them, just make sure your FS/OB are OK with what you choose.

BTW.. I read somewhere that your DH will be home soon, YAY!! I bet you can't wait!!!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Ali! Yeah I order one with Summer Sanders that has a different video for each trimester. It looked ok. I've pretty much been walking the whole time I've been going through this process and even since I got pregnant. No one has told me otherwise, so I figured it was ok. Obviously if things don't feel right I stop.
Yup DH will be home soon. No official date yet, but hopefully by the end of the month!


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Thanks Ali! Yeah I order one with Summer Sanders that has a different video for each trimester. It looked ok. I've pretty much been walking the whole time I've been going through this process and even since I got pregnant. No one has told me otherwise, so I figured it was ok. Obviously if things don't feel right I stop.
> Yup DH will be home soon. No official date yet, but hopefully by the end of the month!

YAY!! I hope he comes home ASAP! My FS never told me not to walk, but definitely no rigorous exercise until I got the all clear that baby was OK. I think at this point you should be fine, but next time you see your Dr talk to them about what you can and cannot do, just to be on the safe side!

That is the video I have too! I hope I can start using it again soon!


----------



## Mells54

Ali, I'm sure you will be preggers before too long. Seems like each time you make some more progress and that is definitely a positive. Do you remember if the hb for your little bean was going up last time or were they just concerned about growth? My Baby B never seems to be clear enough to be seen, so no good measurement, but the hb is always clearly heard and visible. My RE said that is the best indicator without being able to measure. Of course, I'm paranoid!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Ali, I'm sure you will be preggers before too long. Seems like each time you make some more progress and that is definitely a positive. Do you remember if the hb for your little bean was going up last time or were they just concerned about growth? My Baby B never seems to be clear enough to be seen, so no good measurement, but the hb is always clearly heard and visible. My RE said that is the best indicator without being able to measure. Of course, I'm paranoid!

Thats the shy one haha. They took a long time trying to measure b for me. He is in hiding too. 

So stressed about ultrasound tomorrow I just want it to get here and Soooo hope for good news at 7 weeks


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Ali, I'm sure you will be preggers before too long. Seems like each time you make some more progress and that is definitely a positive. Do you remember if the hb for your little bean was going up last time or were they just concerned about growth? My Baby B never seems to be clear enough to be seen, so no good measurement, but the hb is always clearly heard and visible. My RE said that is the best indicator without being able to measure. Of course, I'm paranoid!
> 
> Thats the shy one haha. They took a long time trying to measure b for me. He is in hiding too.
> 
> So stressed about ultrasound tomorrow I just want it to get here and Soooo hope for good news at 7 weeksClick to expand...

I've read that the heart rate is a way to measure fetal development in those early weeks. So, if that's on track for your B babies, I think you should be confident that everything is okay.


----------



## alicatt

Mells54 said:


> Ali, I'm sure you will be preggers before too long. Seems like each time you make some more progress and that is definitely a positive. Do you remember if the hb for your little bean was going up last time or were they just concerned about growth? My Baby B never seems to be clear enough to be seen, so no good measurement, but the hb is always clearly heard and visible. My RE said that is the best indicator without being able to measure. Of course, I'm paranoid!

Unfortunately my HB was just a flicker the first time, it was just barely beating, but it was early so we didn't really expect to be able to measure it. Unfortunately the following week, it was no longer beating, and the fetal pole was shrinking :cry: That is why I'm convinced I had trisomy 16 (I think that is the correct number), it is the chromosomal issue that deals with the HB and most babies with trisomy 16 won't make it beyond 6-8 weeks, as the heart cannot work properly. 

I think that First is right, they use the HB and the CRL and GS to help determine whether your baby is on track or not. The range of HB per minute is fairly high though, and each week it should go up, until it reaches a peak around 170 or so? I might be off base with the upper level, but I know at first it starts around 100bpm, then it increases each week. I would say that if your FS/OB is not concerned, then you shouldn't be either!!! :thumbup: Of course from experience this is easier said than done! :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

Ali and First, thanks for the info. Both babies have gone from 120s, to 150s, to 170s so they are both progressing. Baby A is always higher by a little bit, but never more than 8 or so beats apart. 

Ali, do you think you will do Genetic testing this time around?

Brandy, I'm excited for your US tomorrow. I still have over a week before my next one. I hope I'll be released to my OB then. I love my E but driving 3 1/2 hrs each way for a 20 minute appt is wearing me down.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Ali and First, thanks for the info. Both babies have gone from 120s, to 150s, to 170s so they are both progressing. Baby A is always higher by a little bit, but never more than 8 or so beats apart.
> 
> Ali, do you think you will do Genetic testing this time around?
> 
> Brandy, I'm excited for your US tomorrow. I still have over a week before my next one. I hope I'll be released to my OB then. I love my E but driving 3 1/2 hrs each way for a 20 minute appt is wearing me down.

Do you know what your OB's plan of attack is? 

I am curious since we have twins if they are going to see us more often? Do scans and bloodwork more often? 

I am much of a paranoid nut to have to wait month for an appt!


----------



## alicatt

Mells.. not sure about genetic testing. I found out that I can use intralipids instead of the IVIG. It is way cheaper, only a few hundred a month versus $5k a month. So I'm thinking I might just transfer the 2 embryos I have left. Or I can do a fresh IVF and do the genetic testing. I'll figure it out once I get home from Canada in a few weeks.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone is doing well! Redoing our house paint windows trim carpet and my wifi is not hooked up so have to use my phone. Much harder to keep up that way

Will be paying closer attention this week


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I don't know since I haven't talked to the actual OB yet. I just hope they won't consider me high risk, bc the high risk OB is over an hour away. This is the one thing that sucks most about being in a small town. You have to drive for everything.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I don't know since I haven't talked to the actual OB yet. I just hope they won't consider me high risk, bc the high risk OB is over an hour away. This is the one thing that sucks most about being in a small town. You have to drive for everything.

Fx for you. I am 38 with previous loss and now multiples. I have to be high risk.


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy, I don't know since I haven't talked to the actual OB yet. I just hope they won't consider me high risk, bc the high risk OB is over an hour away. This is the one thing that sucks most about being in a small town. You have to drive for everything.
> 
> Fx for you. I am 38 with previous loss and now multiples. I have to be high risk.Click to expand...

I'll be 38 next week, but since we used a donor I don't think my age is as big a deal anymore. My only other pregnancy was ectopic, but that was over 3 years ago. I guess having multiples could make me high risk, but I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Wanna - so sorry you're back in the hospital :hugs: So good to hear LO is doing ok though. How are doing today? 

Mells - I ordered the Tracy Anderson pregnancy DVD. Of course now I can't workout :( but my friend swears by it and she stayed in amazing shape throughout her pregnancy. Congrats on DH coming home! 

Brandy - good luck today! 

AFM - I haven't had any bleeding in a week now so hopefully things will stay this way. I just want a boring, uneventful pregnancy :). I have my 16 week anatomy scan next Tuesday. Can't wait to see my LO!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- I hope everything goes ok!!! Keep us updated

Mell- hope everything is going good. I'm too afraid to do any working out cause of my history and bleeds, me being on lovenox blood thinners in addition to aspirin. Lol but as of now still have gained much weight. 

Brandy- good luck today!

Em- are you still on bedrest??? I'm glad the bleeding has stopped!!! I have another ultrasound tues aug 20 too so it will be a great day!! Hope the bleeding stay away. 

AFM- still trying to gain weight. I was down to 132 now when I wake up I'm 135 and sometimes 138 at night. Never thought I woul want to gain weight so bad. Also starting to show and clothes getting tight. Actually had to buy a maternity shirt. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Pic on the left is 14+4 pic on the right 15+3. I think they are having a growth spurt. Hope they cont too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Pic on the left is 14+4 pic on the right 15+3. I think they are having a growth spurt. Hope they cont too!

Aww what a cute bump!


----------



## Em260

Sweet - what a cute bump!! I'm not on bed rest anymore but I'm still supposed to take it easy. I decided to take this week off until my u/s next Tuesday. I was going to go back part time but decided why push it when resting has been working so well to keep the bleeding away. If everything looks good after the u/s then I'll go back. Yes, the 20th will be an exciting day!! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Cute bump!! I want a twin bump lol but in perfectly happy with just my one :) are you sick sweet? I'm sure your dr isn't concerned with your weight.


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, what a cute bump.

I find that I'm fine in the mornings, but by late afternoon...my pants are snug and my nausea is ridiculous. I haven't gained anything, but I'm overweight to begin with so I know I have some room before the weigh catches up.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies i have been waiting for this bump FOREVER!!! I am soooo ready to feel them move daily tht will put my mind at ease. 


Brandy- that's awesome!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks ladies i have been waiting for this bump FOREVER!!! I am soooo ready to feel them move daily tht will put my mind at ease.
> 
> 
> Brandy- that's awesome!!!

If were not waiting on one thing to put our mind at ease its another! Hope you get to feel the babies soon :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- haven't been sick since bout 10 weeks lately I want to eat everything lol. And my appt tues is mostly to check my weight to make sure I'm still not losing. 

Em- glad the bleeding has stopped I hope it stays away!!

Mella- yea I had bad ms from 8-10 weeks. But that's one of the perks of twins


----------



## Em260

Brandy - congrats!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sweetness - cutest bump! 

Brandy - glad your scan went well. 

Em - glad you're feeling better. 

AFM - well, I'm a mom!! After a second bleed on Monday the doctor decided to induce me. After 4 hours of labour baby started to respond poorly and his heart rate would drop. So it was decided to stop the drip and perform a cesarean. It all happened so quickly, but in the end we have a healthy 4.6 lb baby boy. He's in the NICU but breathing on his own - just needs food and warmth. I couldn't make it out of bed to see him the first day but had long cuddles today. Love him to bits.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!!!


----------



## Em260

Ooh Wannabee, congratulations!!! How amazing that your LO is here and a little boy!! What is his name? So great that he is doing so well and breathing on his own! I hope you're feeling good and resting.


----------



## alicatt

Congrats Wannabe!!!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Congrats, Brandy!

And Wannabee, that's amazing! You did it!

AFM, things seem to be going well. I have a new symptom, but it took me a while to realize it; it's irrational anger. I just nearly punched my computer when I forgot a password and got locked out. This is very out of character for me. I also got really angry this weekend over a silly argument with DH. So, if you start seething for little reason, know that you're not alone ;)


----------



## Em260

Haha First I've had that same symptom. I joke with DH that I can go from zero to bitch in about 5 seconds flat ;). Normally I'm a very calm person so this is new for me too.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- congrats that's sooooo exciting!!! Glad you both are ok

First- mine lately has been crying SUPER easy. I never cry and DH doesn't know what to do. Lol poor thing.


----------



## MoBaby

Any ladies here use crinone?


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Any ladies here use crinone?

Mo - I used it for my IUIs


----------



## MoBaby

I've been on it for over 3 weeks... The most before was only like 10 days or so...i noticed that last week the discharge ranges in color from white to salmon to grey to brownish... I'm wondering if my cervix is irritated because I have some irritation down there. Just wondering if anyone experienced this? I'm not spotting or bleeding as this is only in the crinone gel discharge. I'm hoping to come off in the next week or so if my re agrees and my bean is okay next week.


----------



## Em260

It sounds like irritation. Your cervix is more vascular and easily irritated while pregnant. Sorry tmi but I had to clean out the buildup every few days or I would feel more irritation from it. Maybe call your Dr. just to check.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah I'm cleaning it out.. It's so disgusting! I swear a man invented this stuff. I'm not cramping or anything either. I'm sure it's just old gel stuck in there. I have been using it 2x daily (re said 1 x daily! So I think I'll cut back and see if that reduces the irritation. I only see the colors when I clean it out.


----------



## Em260

Ugh I know it's so gross. I did not like PIO shots but I hated crinone even more. Ok maybe if you cut back it will go away. And hopefully you can stop it altogether soon.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em260 said:


> Ooh Wannabee, congratulations!!! How amazing that your LO is here and a little boy!! What is his name? So great that he is doing so well and breathing on his own! I hope you're feeling good and resting.

Named him Andrew John. He was 6.5 weeks early so a pretty good size considering. We feel very blessed.


----------



## WannabeeMum

MoBaby said:


> Any ladies here use crinone?

I was on it from weeks 20-33 (when I delivered). One dose per day. I didn't have irritation but could tell when there wa build up - just didn't feel right down there.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- congrats that's sooooo exciting!!! Glad you both are ok
> 
> First- mine lately has been crying SUPER easy. I never cry and DH doesn't know what to do. Lol poor thing.

Oh yeah, my crying used to evoke a big response from DH, but now, he doesn't even look over at me. Not in a mean way, but it's just so common. Unless the crying is accompanied by me complaining about something, he just goes on with his day :haha:

For instance, every time I think about birthing methods or how I will possibly be able to get the baby out of me, I start crying. It just seems so impossible, esp since we really want a vaginal birth.


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe, congrats on baby Andrew!!! Sorry you had more bleeding and worry...but glad you are both doing well. Hopefully you'll all get to go home soon and enjoy each other. So did you have him on Monday? That was my birthday :)

Sweet, love the bump shot. Very cute! I too was itching for the reassurance of daily movement. With twins you should hopefully get it early. 
Mo, haven't used crinone but sounds like no fun. I used endometrin suppositories with my fresh cycles and pio with frozen cycles. Basically progesterone sucks! Hope reducing the dose helps and you can stop it altogether ASAP!

Em so glad your bleeding has stopped. Don't blame you for wanting to wait another week before going back to work. 

Afm nothing exciting going on at the moment. Went back to work on Monday. After sitting all day in inservice my feet and ankles got a bit swollen. That was a first for me and I don't like it. I can tell I'm going to be swollen and tired for the next ten weeks! Oh the joys...:haha:


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, congrats on baby Andrew. I have always loved that name. I'm glad you all are doing well, and you finally get to hold your little boy!

Mo, sounds like I will take these PIO over Corinne any day. 

AFM, one more week until my next scan. They called and told me they should be taking me off my meds then.


----------



## ~Brandy~

WannabeeMum said:


> Sweetness - cutest bump!
> 
> Brandy - glad your scan went well.
> 
> Em - glad you're feeling better.
> 
> AFM - well, I'm a mom!! After a second bleed on Monday the doctor decided to induce me. After 4 hours of labour baby started to respond poorly and his heart rate would drop. So it was decided to stop the drip and perform a cesarean. It all happened so quickly, but in the end we have a healthy 4.6 lb baby boy. He's in the NICU but breathing on his own - just needs food and warmth. I couldn't make it out of bed to see him the first day but had long cuddles today. Love him to bits.

Thats so sweet.. What a long hard road but totally worth it :)


----------



## Em260

Wanna - love his name! would love see some pics :)

L4 - hope the rest of the week goes well and you can get some rest this weekend and put your feet up!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! How is everyone?? I wanted to ask if some of you noticed that your morning/all day sickness would come and go? I have been sick the last several days but today I think I feel okay. BBs still sore though.


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- Congrats!!! So excited and relieved that all turned out ok in the end! Hope your enjoying every moment. How do you feel after the C-section? I will have to have one as well!


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Wannabe! Fantastic news, I'm so glad he's doing well :)


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone?? I wanted to ask if some of you noticed that your morning/all day sickness would come and go? I have been sick the last several days but today I think I feel okay. BBs still sore though.

Yep. I remember it disappearing for 2-3 days at a time when I was at the stage you're at. It's totally normal. Be happy for the break :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Okay good. My dh was worried and I am a little but no issues so I think I'm paranoid! Last night was awful and I slept from like 8pm until this morning. 5 days until ultrasound!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> Okay good. My dh was worried and I am a little but no issues so I think I'm paranoid! Last night was awful and I slept from like 8pm until this morning. 5 days until ultrasound!

Only 5 days! :happydance: Exciting stuff happening around here ;)


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Okay good. My dh was worried and I am a little but no issues so I think I'm paranoid! Last night was awful and I slept from like 8pm until this morning. 5 days until ultrasound!

It's your time, Mo!

Plus, with your betas, I'm still thinking twins. You haven't had a transvaginal u/s yet, have you?


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> Wannabe- Congrats!!! So excited and relieved that all turned out ok in the end! Hope your enjoying every moment. How do you feel after the C-section? I will have to have one as well!

Thanks Baby D! It's all worth it to hold my baby. My hubby keeps looking at him in amazement that he was once in my belly. As for the cesarean, well, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. The nurses are pretty hard core and will try to have you up and moving the next day. For me that was 14 hours after he was born. I was in excruciating pain and only made it to a bedside chair. The next day I managed to make it to the shower. It's been 4 days and I'm able to walk about 30 meters before needing to sit and I still need help getting in and out of bed or from sitting. My advice is this - take the drugs, and lots of them. Even if you aren't feeling pain at the time, you want drugs to keep the pain away. They would often ask me about my pain while I was lying down and wasn't feeling anything so they didn't provide much. So when I would get up it would be very painful. They have finally gotten my doses right and I'm feeling better. So better to ask for more and stay on top of the pain. They will also have unrealistic expectations on what you can do. Like me getting up and in the shower 14 hours after having my stomach ripped open. By day 2 they thought I should be walking to the nursery. Do what you can do. If you push yourself too much you will pay for it later. Work through the pain and be happy with baby steps of improvement. After all, it's major abdominal surgery.


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4hope said:


> Wannabe, congrats on baby Andrew!!! Sorry you had more bleeding and worry...but glad you are both doing well. Hopefully you'll all get to go home soon and enjoy each other. So did you have him on Monday? That was my birthday :)
> 
> Sweet, love the bump shot. Very cute! I too was itching for the reassurance of daily movement. With twins you should hopefully get it early.
> Mo, haven't used crinone but sounds like no fun. I used endometrin suppositories with my fresh cycles and pio with frozen cycles. Basically progesterone sucks! Hope reducing the dose helps and you can stop it altogether ASAP!
> 
> Em so glad your bleeding has stopped. Don't blame you for wanting to wait another week before going back to work.
> 
> Afm nothing exciting going on at the moment. Went back to work on Monday. After sitting all day in inservice my feet and ankles got a bit swollen. That was a first for me and I don't like it. I can tell I'm going to be swollen and tired for the next ten weeks! Oh the joys...:haha:

Yes, he was born on Monday August 12. I'm guessing you approve?! :winkwink:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Day 1 with Andrew... (I hope the picture loads).


----------



## Em260

Mo - my nausea would come and go until about 8 weeks and then it stayed pretty constant. I think it's normal for symptoms to come and go this early. 

Wannabee - I'm sorry to hear you've had a rough recovery. I just had abdominal surgery in January and I remember the nurses forcing me to get up and walk so early. I hate that they do that it's so painful! Hope your pain is under control now :hugs: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## L4hope

Andrew picked a great day to be born! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- I can't see a pic! 

And I heard recovery was horrible.. I guess i'll start worrying as it gets closer... in the meanwhile I think Ive started feeling a few flutters at night.. only when i'm laying down and it's quiet. 

Does anyone know of any dopplers or devices I can buy for my husband and I to use to either hear a heartbeat and/or talk to baby?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- I'm glad you are recovering good. I just wish it woul already be jan so I can meet my littles ones. I'm so happy for you!

Mo- my ms went away came back went away came back etc. and my boobs wouldn't be sore and I freaked. But as they would come back sore. Normal for the symptoms to come and go. 

Em- hope you are doing well. Do your boobs till hurt at 15 weeks?

L4 - hope you are doing well as well!

Baby- yea I feel flutters every now and then and can go a few days without feeling them. I wish I could just feel them move everyday

AFM- I get nervous even being 16 weeks just afraid something might happen. I know the chances are way way way down but just hard not to think about. Ughhh I wish it could be jan 

Hope everyone else is doing great


----------



## MoBaby

Today I feel bad again lol.. Guess they do come and go!!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I felt bad then week 7 I felt great and thought it was over...NOPE! Now, week 9 and I'm sick all day long. Boobs are sore, so wearing a bra day and night...thank goodness for the genie bra. :haha: And forget about tiredness. I'm so exhausted I could fall asleep at work, but then night comes and I wake up 5 times to pee. Of course, I love every minute of it!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

The only issue I have is I just want to sleep. Work is torture when I used to love it... but it's like the worst task in the world right now. I have had to resort to going out to my car and trying to sleep every chance I ge a break or a lunch... and even when I just block out meetins on my own calendar to go sleep!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I nap at lunch too! They must think I'm crazy at work, since I'm always so tired. I haven't told anyone here yet. I don't think suspect anything either since DH has been away.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Brandy, I nap at lunch too! They must think I'm crazy at work, since I'm always so tired. I haven't told anyone here yet. I don't think suspect anything either since DH has been away.

No one at my work knows either haha


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> Wannabe- I can't see a pic!
> 
> And I heard recovery was horrible.. I guess i'll start worrying as it gets closer... in the meanwhile I think Ive started feeling a few flutters at night.. only when i'm laying down and it's quiet.
> 
> Does anyone know of any dopplers or devices I can buy for my husband and I to use to either hear a heartbeat and/or talk to baby?

Try not to get too worried. The actual procedure was fine. The epidural was painless and the delivery was about 10 minutes of pressure and pulling but no pain. I'm now day 5 post-birth and am doing much more. Still need help, but I'm celebrating the little things. You'll be fine.


----------



## FirstTry

Wannabee: looking at your signature, what a miracle! You had low morph and one blast and now you have a son! You are an inspiration :)


----------



## WannabeeMum

FirstTry said:


> Wannabee: looking at your signature, what a miracle! You had low morph and one blast and now you have a son! You are an inspiration :)

We literally had one shot at this and were so lucky and blessed that it worked an we now have out little man. Hubby and I are so in love. Everyone on this forum is an inspiration and helped me get to where I am. I can't wait to hear about all your little bundles!!


----------



## Em260

He really is a little miracle Wannabeemum!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, it was just meant to be for you and DH! I'm sooner the moon happy for you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- so glad everything is going great!! Glad your lo is doing good. When do you think you will be able to go home?

First- hope you are well

Mells,brandy- how you feeling??

Em- how are you any spotting??

Mo- when's your next ultrasound??

If I miss anyone hope you are well!!!

AFM- gaining my appt today and gaining weight good. And officially having 2 boys. DH over the moon. I'm soooo excited. Now two more weeks and will have our second growth scan


----------



## Em260

Sweet - congrats!! :happydance: So exciting!! Now you can shop and plan :). I've only one day of light bleeding/spotting so I'm really happy, thanks for asking.


----------



## Em260

Had my anatomy scan today and everything looks great with baby. Heart, brain and spine all perfect :). LO was sucking her thumb and yawning it was so cute. The bleed I had is significantly smaller on u/s so everyone is happy. My OB cleared me to go back part time but luckily I have the next two weeks off anyway so I can rest up some more. 

Here is the pic from today:

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/1b662a01-683d-41ba-a137-12b1766a8b9e.jpg


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats sweet and em!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats on the boys thats so awesome!!

What a precious pic Em :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, awesome news on the boys!

Em, I love that picture. So adorable. I bet you can't wait to hold her in your arms.

AFM, cramping but I guess that's the norm around 10 weeks as things start expanding to make room. Last night it woke me up, but I feel fine once I'm up moving around. US tomorrow to check on the babies.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys we are so excited

Em- love the pic!! Glad the bleed is getting smaller!

Mells- that's how I feel too. I can feel the babies(flutters) more when I lay down watching tv. It's the most amazing feeling ever. Can't wait til it gets stronger and more frequent  good luck on the us!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sweet, awesome news on the boys!
> 
> Em, I love that picture. So adorable. I bet you can't wait to hold her in your arms.
> 
> AFM, cramping but I guess that's the norm around 10 weeks as things start expanding to make room. Last night it woke me up, but I feel fine once I'm up moving around. US tomorrow to check on the babies.

I imagine were going to get the awesome round ligament pain shortly especially with twin ;) 

I had it a ton with my son so I will know when that strikes for sure. Talk about uncomfortable that will wake you up from a dead sleep.


----------



## L4hope

Congrats on two boys Sweet! Very exciting news. :)

Em again so glad your bleed is doing better. You're little one looks just perfect!! Enjoy two more weeks off and a nice vacation to Cali!

Mells yeah the stretching comes and goes as the uterus grows. No one ever mentions that part of pregnancy!


----------



## BabyD225

Em- i had tears in my eyes looking at your little girl!! Our next sono is this Thurs... at 16 weeks so I'm eager to see him. Do you feel anything moving yet? I think I do late at night but I'm not 100% positive!

Wannabe- So glad you're starting to feel better.. and for the encouraging words.. I hear horror stories of healing from the c-section! But we just got our insurance approval letter for the section today.... and it made everything a bit more real! When did you start feeling him move around? I will be 16 weeks on Thursday and there's moments at night when I swear it's not gas and it's my baby!

Sweet- Go Team Blue!! Awesome news!!

HEY EVERYONE ELSE! - THe nausea will pass... I threw up ALL DAY every day for weeks and weeks.. was hospitalized, told I had hyperemesis... wanted to kill myself because i was so sick... but I feel great now. Also the fatigue fades also.. I'm not up for running a marathon, but the first trimester is a distant memory... and SOOOOO glad it's behind me!!!! xo


----------



## WannabeeMum

Em260 said:


> He really is a little miracle Wannabeemum!! How are you feeling?

I'm feeling ok, thanks. Cesarean recovery is tough but I'm getting there. Now the hardest part I leaving Andrew in the hospital. I had an emotional breakdown on Monday when I was discharged and had to leave him. DH and I now spend our days in hospital with Andrew and I spend my nights pumping every few hours. It's exhausting but so worth it!

How are you going? Has your bleeding completely stopped now??


----------



## WannabeeMum

BabyD225 said:


> Em- i had tears in my eyes looking at your little girl!! Our next sono is this Thurs... at 16 weeks so I'm eager to see him. Do you feel anything moving yet? I think I do late at night but I'm not 100% positive!
> 
> Wannabe- So glad you're starting to feel better.. and for the encouraging words.. I hear horror stories of healing from the c-section! But we just got our insurance approval letter for the section today.... and it made everything a bit more real! When did you start feeling him move around? I will be 16 weeks on Thursday and there's moments at night when I swear it's not gas and it's my baby!
> 
> Sweet- Go Team Blue!! Awesome news!!
> 
> HEY EVERYONE ELSE! - THe nausea will pass... I threw up ALL DAY every day for weeks and weeks.. was hospitalized, told I had hyperemesis... wanted to kill myself because i was so sick... but I feel great now. Also the fatigue fades also.. I'm not up for running a marathon, but the first trimester is a distant memory... and SOOOOO glad it's behind me!!!! xo

Just make sure to take more drugs than you think you need. If the nurses as you "one or two pills?" The answer is always two. I learned that a few days too late. And always tell them your pain is a number or two higher than what it is. They like to ask you how you are feeling when you're laying down, which is when you always feel better. But you have to think of te pain level as you try to move instead as that's what you need to conquer. You will be fine, just stay on top of the pain. 

As for movement, I felt little flutters around 17 weeks. At first I thought it was little gas bubbles but my doctor said it was baby. I felt my first official kick around 20 weeks. 

So excited for you! Once the kicking starts it is all very real. Enjoy every secon of it!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sweetness_87 said:


> Wanna- so glad everything is going great!! Glad your lo is doing good. When do you think you will be able to go home?
> 
> First- hope you are well
> 
> Mells,brandy- how you feeling??
> 
> Em- how are you any spotting??
> 
> Mo- when's your next ultrasound??
> 
> If I miss anyone hope you are well!!!
> 
> AFM- gaining my appt today and gaining weight good. And officially having 2 boys. DH over the moon. I'm soooo excited. Now two more weeks and will have our second growth scan

I was discharged on Monday afte 7 nights in the hospital. Andrew will likely be here for 4-5 more weeks. Breaks my heart even though I know it's the best place for him right now. 

Congrats on your two boys. How exciting!!!! My sister has twin boys and they are so much fun. You're going to love it!!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet: welcome to team blue!!!

Em: I'm so jealous. We have to wait until 20 weeks for the anatomy scan. Maybe I'll try to move it up at my check up on Friday. I haven't had an u/s in weeks and I jut want to know he's growing on schedule. I gained 10 lbs through week 14 and have only gained one more in the past 3 weeks.

Also, a friend gave us a home Doppler. If I've found baby's heartbeat, it was only once or twice out of a dozen days trying. And it was very quiet. So much for reassurance; it probably just added more worry.

But on a brighter note, it sounds like everyone is doing well. That's awesome!


----------



## MoBaby

Scan went great! 1 bean with hb 154bpm. Measures perfect!!

https://i.imgur.com/sa6Gq9El.jpg

Congrats on team blue sweet!


----------



## Em260

Thanks everyone! It was such a relief to get good news at my appt and last night I was finally able to relax for the first time in a long time. 

BabyD - aww thank you! I'm so excited for you to see your LO tomorrow! They grow so much it will be amazing to see the difference. I have felt a few flutters at night when I'm lying down it sort of feels like popping popcorn :). I can't wait to feel the strong kicks. 

Mells - I've had lots of those cramps and stretching sensations. I'm sure it will happen even more as we get bigger. 

Wannabee - so glad you're feeling better. I'm sorry you have to be without Andrew :hugs: I hope he can get bigger and stronger quickly and come home soon. Good job pumping too! One of my best friends exclusively pumped and I remember how hard it was for her. 

First - I'm not sure why my OB does the anatomy scan so early I've heard of most other people having it at 20 weeks. Don't worry about your weight correlating with the baby's size right now. I haven't gained any weight in fact I'm still minus 6 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight due to morning sickness in the 1st tri and my LO was right on track with her size. My OB said it will all even out. 

Mo - yayy!! :happydance: So happy for you! Are you released to the OB or do you have another scan with your RE?


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe I can't imagine how tough it is leaving your lo at the hospital. I have two friends who had early births and had to go through that as well. Hopefully these next weeks go quickly for you. 

Mo, congrats!!! Bet you're feeling much better now!

BabyD I definitely felt some flutters around 16-18 weeks but was very infrequent. For sure kicks started around 20. Now there's no mistaking this lo!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going back to RE on sept 11 for 10w4day scan. I have appt with OB on sept 16th and I will be 11w2d. I guess after my 10w scan I will be released. I have to stay on the crinone :( RE said for the entire pregnancy! I'm kinda upset because that stuff is nasty but its for baby. He said that my body was making enough hormones that the supplemental was probably just extra so I said so I can stop the crinone? And he said no, not until your baby is in high school joking... Oh well!


----------



## Em260

Mo - oh bummer about the crinone but like you said it's for baby so will be worth it! Ok Sept 11th isn't too far off and you can probably have scans at work sometimes too right?


----------



## Mells54

I had a great scan today. Babies are both measuring on track and heartbeats were around 166. I graduated to my OB and all meds can be stopped this weekend. It was so neat to see the little ones moving around on the ultrasound. :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> I had a great scan today. Babies are both measuring on track and heartbeats were around 166. I graduated to my OB and all meds can be stopped this weekend. It was so neat to see the little ones moving around on the ultrasound. :happydance:

I forgot to ask in the other thread... Will they be doing a 12w nuchal scan?


----------



## Mells54

~Brandy~ said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> I had a great scan today. Babies are both measuring on track and heartbeats were around 166. I graduated to my OB and all meds can be stopped this weekend. It was so neat to see the little ones moving around on the ultrasound. :happydance:
> 
> I forgot to ask in the other thread... Will they be doing a 12w nuchal scan?Click to expand...

I think that is all part of the first tri screening that I have scheduled for the 9th. She told me that is a 2 hour appt.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay mells!!! 

I probably wont scan at work anymore.. I'm pretty content now :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> I had a great scan today. Babies are both measuring on track and heartbeats were around 166. I graduated to my OB and all meds can be stopped this weekend. It was so neat to see the little ones moving around on the ultrasound. :happydance:
> 
> I forgot to ask in the other thread... Will they be doing a 12w nuchal scan?Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is all part of the first tri screening that I have scheduled for the 9th. She told me that is a 2 hour appt.Click to expand...

Awesome! They already prescheduled mine for 9/19. Scary having twins and the potential complications but its super awesome that all my doctors seem to be working together and scheduling lots of visits and scans to keep me reassured.

So I get to see the lil guys 9/3 and 9/19 :happydance: as well as hopefully hear them on doppler tomorrow.


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Brandy!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

MoBaby said:


> Yay mells!!!
> 
> I probably wont scan at work anymore.. I'm pretty content now :)

Lol I can't say the same. It's so hard not to. There's abd ultrasound machine just sitting there everytime I work so the week I don't get a scan I take a quick peak myself to to make sure they are kicking around . I am starting to feel them more. So maybe when I consistently feel them move on a daily basis I prob won't scan lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- yay that's exciting

Brandy- they looked at the neck and ventricles in the brain at my 14 week which could show possible problems with baby. They also looked for cleft lip and club foot at that appt to. Well they measured EVERYTHING took about 2 hours. But everything looked great! So hopefully you will have your first growth can soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> MoBaby said:
> 
> 
> Yay mells!!!
> 
> I probably wont scan at work anymore.. I'm pretty content now :)
> 
> Lol I can't say the same. It's so hard not to. There's abd ultrasound machine just sitting there everytime I work so the week I don't get a scan I take a quick peak myself to to make sure they are kicking around . I am starting to feel them more. So maybe when I consistently feel them move on a daily basis I prob won't scan lolClick to expand...

Haha I still would! I'm obsessive like that. Jealous of you girls.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First-dopplers make more people nervous then anything. This have heard stories where they can't find heartbeat then freak out when all is really ok. So don't worry. Also sounds like your weight is doing great! I still am not at my ore pregnancy weight. Still 6-7 pounds short. So I have been worrying but the peritanologist doesn't seem worried as belly and babies growing.


----------



## FirstTry

Brandy: the doctor couldn't pick up my baby's hb with the doppler until 15 weeks and, even then, she only found it for a second, so don't be disappointed if you don't hear them at 8+ weeks.

In fact, a friend gave me her home doppler when I was about 17 weeks and I just started being able to pick up the hb, very faintly. You have to look way down low, right above the public bone. For the first several days, it only made me stress out because I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Here is my 17 week picture. I actually have maternity pants on. Can't believe this is finally here. I pray everything cont to go great!

Hope everyone else is doing great as well

The one on the left taken at 16 (roughly) right taken today 17 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 99.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, that is such a cute bump! I'm sure you will have smooth sailing until your little boys are here.

I sent my boss an email telling him I was expecting (long story...he isn't local and I can't always call him where he is overseas), and he called me today screaming for excitement! he knew we were doing IVF, and is truly happy that it worked out for us. He told me I can take whatever time I need. I'm lucky to have a boss like him.


----------



## L4hope

Sweet your bump is too cute!

Mells that's great your boss is so excited for you and sounds like he'll be very understanding about leave for appts and such. Definite relief to know your boss is supportive!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells54 said:


> Sweet, that is such a cute bump! I'm sure you will have smooth sailing until your little boys are here.
> 
> I sent my boss an email telling him I was expecting (long story...he isn't local and I can't always call him where he is overseas), and he called me today screaming for excitement! he knew we were doing IVF, and is truly happy that it worked out for us. He told me I can take whatever time I need. I'm lucky to have a boss like him.

Thats awesome Mells :) I am blessed with the company I work for too as I know I will be greeted the same way once they get over the shock of me saying I am expecting :dohh:

I have a 21 year old and 17 year old so they wont know what hit them lol


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells-- glad your boss is excited! Those are the best ones ever is the ones who are happy too!!

Mells-l4- thanks I'm pretty excited. And I too hope it's smooth sailing from here til they arrive!


----------



## FirstTry

Sweet: I've been wearing maternity pants since like 10 weeks :blush: But I've only gained weight, never lost. I'm 18 weeks today and up 12-13 lbs. I started thin, at 120, so showed really early.

AFM, I think DH just got to feel baby kick!!!!! Lying in bed, I felt something and put my hand on my belly. Two kicks (well, some little thing bumping my hand). I grabbed DH's hand and put it there. He felt one kick!!! YAYAYAYAY! This is awesome!


----------



## wellsk

Ahh firsttry, that's awesome! How far along are you now? I've just started to feel LO move and can't wait for DH to feel it too :)


----------



## michelle01

Wannabe - congrats on the birth of your son!! I have had two c-sections and they are no cake walk!!

Sweet - yay for two boys!!! I love having two boys :) and cute pic!!!

I have not been on b&b much or posted on this thread; having a newborn and toddler is more work then I expected and lack of sleep isn't helping. Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Mells54

Hi All! Just wondering if any f you have experienced any kind of discharge. Sorry for theTMI, but I've had to wear a pantry liner or pad bc of it. It doesn't have a smell or anything and it's pretty much clear. More annoying than anything else.


----------



## L4hope

Mells, yet another wonderful pregnancy side effect no one ever seems to talk about! Yes it's very normal and VERY annoying! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Mells I have d/c all the time... I don't know if it's from crinone or what! But I wear a liner always. I really hate the crinone! Dr said I have stay on whole pregnancy :(


----------



## MoBaby

So I scanned at work today... Hr was 167 (was 154 a week ago; is this a good jump?). It was abdominal scan and the tech said it was hard to get the baby stretched to get a good measurement but she got 4 days less than what I am. She changed the us probe and got 1 day behind but it was harder to see baby. I still have symptoms and te baby is still going strong but should I be concerned? I measured exact when we did the scan before. Baby was wiggling a little bit which was neat:) heart beat was nice to see!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Hi All! Just wondering if any f you have experienced any kind of discharge. Sorry for theTMI, but I've had to wear a pantry liner or pad bc of it. It doesn't have a smell or anything and it's pretty much clear. More annoying than anything else.

Yep. DOUBLE TMI ALERT! And the dr told me it would increase throughout the pregnancy. A few weeks ago, mine turned GREEN! and clumpy. Yeast infection. Haven't had one in years. The dr said sometimes they make green clumps during pregnancy. Lovely.

Mo: I was told that the measurements are not precise enough to tell a day or two. So, you're good.


----------



## MoBaby

I really think it was because I am gassy and my bladder wasnt full and because we didnt use the ultrasound probe we normally use...so I shouldnt worry because it looked like a 8w5d baby :)


----------



## wellsk

I seriously wouldn't worry Mo, I was measured at 6+2 in one scan. And then exactly a week later another hospital said I was exactly 6 weeks! :wacko:
But now baby is exactly on track for the EDD I was originally given.

Quite often baby is just slightly curled up. Which is normal and nothing to worry about. :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

I feel better today lol.i scanned again b/c I knew yesterday was wrong and it was perfect 8w6d!! And baby was moving! Very exciting!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Michelle - congrats to you too. Our boys are 3 days apart!!

Discharge is very normal. I wore a liner for most of my pregnancy. After birth is pretty nice too - you bleed for about 3 weeks. Something to look forward to 

AFM - we think we may finally be able to bring Andrew home tomorrow. He got impatient and pulled his own feeding tube out on Thursday (when he was only doing 3 breastfeeds a day) but since then has increased his breastfeeding and takes a bottle. So if he continues oniony we will be breaking out of the hospital tomorrow morning. Elation and panic have both set in...


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe that's such wonderful news. Glad Andrew is doing so well!! I think every first time parent is excited and nervous to bring the baby home. But you will do just great! All he needs is his mom and dad to take care of him. So excited for you!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's great wannabe!!!


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, that's wonderful news!!!! SO glad to hear that Andrew is doing so well.


----------



## michelle01

Great news wannabe!! Hope Andrew comes home soon.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wannabe - that's exciting!! I hope he gets to go home soon!!

Mich- so glad everything went well! You new man us adorable!!

As for d/c I really dont have much. Sometimes dad a little more but have not needed a panty liner etc


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Guys :wave:

I had my 20 week anatomy scan today (at 19w4d). Everything looked great: heart, brain, kidneys, belly, arms, legs, etc!!! :yipee: 

We saw the penis and there was no mistaking what it was! :haha:

New profile pic coming...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay first that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

I also had my second growth scan yesterday. Both babies measured ahead at 19 weeks ( will be 19 weeks fri) everything still looks great and both babies weigh the same at 10 ozs. Also the measured the length of my cervix and it looked great as well


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- my boys also stayed boys there was not denying lol


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> I also had my second growth scan yesterday. Both babies measured ahead at 19 weeks ( will be 19 weeks fri) everything still looks great and both babies weigh the same at 10 ozs. Also the measured the length of my cervix and it looked great as well

Congratulations, Sweetness! Wow, they can tell the weight? Ten ozs sounds big!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- they measure the stomach, head and femur and between that's they get a pretty good idea. It's crazy how they can tell
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Em260

Sorry I haven't been on much. We took a week vacation to California and since getting back I've been cramming for an exam. 

Wannabee - great news Andrew is doing so well! Hopefully he's already home!

Sweet and First - congrats on your scans! Love the new pics! :happydance: 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mells54

Hi Em, how have you been feeling?


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Hi Em, how have you been feeling?

Hey, Mells. I'm feeling good, thanks for asking. I've only had one small bleed in the past two weeks so I'm pretty happy. My OB decided to take me off my Lovenox so hopefully that will keep the bleeds away too. I'm still waiting for my bump to appear. I keep seeing all the cute bump pics on here and I'm jealous :haha: How are you doing?


----------



## L4hope

You'll be there very soon Em! Welcome back!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey! What can be done about pregnancy constipation??? Its been 2 days (sorry TMI!) and I look pretty bloated :( and feel that way also. I would like a real bump not a fake bloat bump :) I already have a softner in my prenatal vitamin.


----------



## L4hope

I was experiencing that in the first tri too Mo...no fun at all! I found colace to be a wonderful thing. Though if you think your prenatal has that covered, my doc had also recommended mirilax over Metamucil as its non bulking which you don't need after feeling bloated enough as is. Honestly the other thing I found to really help is some decaf coffee..still works without the caffeine! Good luck, I know the feeling. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks! I'll try some decaf tomorrow. Its embarrassing :) colace is in the prenatal.. I may start the miralax as well :)


----------



## Mells54

Em260 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Em, how have you been feeling?
> 
> Hey, Mells. I'm feeling good, thanks for asking. I've only had one small bleed in the past two weeks so I'm pretty happy. My OB decided to take me off my Lovenox so hopefully that will keep the bleeds away too. I'm still waiting for my bump to appear. I keep seeing all the cute bump pics on here and I'm jealous :haha: How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing well. Hoping that my nausea will subside soon though. I have an appt with the perintologist next week to see how things are going. I'm a little nervous, but I'm staying positive as I have no reason to believe otherwise. I'm sure you will have a bump before too long and then you will be glad to have your baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Mells54 said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Em, how have you been feeling?
> 
> Hey, Mells. I'm feeling good, thanks for asking. I've only had one small bleed in the past two weeks so I'm pretty happy. My OB decided to take me off my Lovenox so hopefully that will keep the bleeds away too. I'm still waiting for my bump to appear. I keep seeing all the cute bump pics on here and I'm jealous :haha: How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing well. Hoping that my nausea will subside soon though. I have an appt with the perintologist next week to see how things are going. I'm a little nervous, but I'm staying positive as I have no reason to believe otherwise. I'm sure you will have a bump before too long and then you will be glad to have your baby in your arms. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hopefully your nausea will start tapering off. I bet seeing the perinatologist will bring lots of reassurance. It's normal to be nervous though I think we all are :hugs: My OB told me 12 weeks is a huge milestone and the risks go way down at that point. It will be great for you to see your little ones too it's amazing how much they grow at this point in such a short time :)


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Thanks! I'll try some decaf tomorrow. Its embarrassing :) colace is in the prenatal.. I may start the miralax as well :)

I second the decaf coffee. The iron in my prenatal really adds to the constipation but coffee works great. I used Miralax after both of my egg retrievals and it also worked like a charm. Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## FirstTry

Em: great to hear from you. Glad there's been little bleeding!

Mo: I don't drink coffee, so I just added a handful of Fiber One cereal to my breakfast. Plus, I try to eat apples. The combo works well for me.

Bumps are coming for everyone! Enjoy fitting regular clothes while you can. I've been in maternity pants since around 8 weeks :wacko: And now I need to buy a suit for work because blazers won't even begin to button.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Em: great to hear from you. Glad there's been little bleeding!
> 
> Mo: I don't drink coffee, so I just added a handful of Fiber One cereal to my breakfast. Plus, I try to eat apples. The combo works well for me.
> 
> Bumps are coming for everyone! Enjoy fitting regular clothes while you can. I've been in maternity pants since around 8 weeks :wacko: And now I need to buy a suit for work because blazers won't even begin to button.

I've bought some maternity pants as a back up, but luckily I haven't needed them yet. I'm sure soon enough though :winkwink:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- I started wearing them around 14 weeks. With twins we def need them early. And now my scrubs are even uncomfortable where they tie
I should have started wearing maternity clothes around 12 weeks but didnt want to do anything premature


----------



## Em260

I'm wearing a belly band with my jeans but I still want a proper bump and not just look like I've eaten too much. I know it will come though I just have to be patient :)


----------



## 2girls1baby

I've been away for months, but hopefully no one forgot about me! Got our anatomy scan yesterday....it's a girl and perfect!


----------



## Mells54

2girls! Congrats! How have you been feeling?


----------



## 2girls1baby

Mells54 said:


> 2girls! Congrats! How have you been feeling?

feeling great! haven't had any issues so far...guess I got lucky! how about you?


----------



## Mells54

2girls1baby said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 2girls! Congrats! How have you been feeling?
> 
> feeling great! haven't had any issues so far...guess I got lucky! how about you?Click to expand...

Feeling much better as I progress into my second trimester. :happydance: but nothing I can really complain about!


----------



## Em260

2girls - congrats!! yay for team pink :)


----------



## Mells54

Here's one twin...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mells54

Here's the other...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- I love the pics!!!!


----------



## Em260

Mells - aww so adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## MoBaby

Here's baby!! I'm 10w4d; measured 10w6d today. So happy and excited! Heartbeat measured 168 on one scan then 173 on the next tracking. SO happy! Sad to leave my RE but excited to start on a new adventure! I see my OB on monday. I am going to send my RE one of those edible fruit baskets :)


----------



## Em260

Oh Mo look at that cute little bean!! So happy for you, congrats!! :happydance: I was sad to leave my RE too but it's good to graduate to the OB :)


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All- Sorry I haven't been around... life gets busy but I'm doing well! I have my 20 week anatomy scan next Thursday.. nervous but excited to finally see my baby!! I have been feeling him move a bunch.. it's so exciting.. I just wish my husband could feel it too.

Mo- Great picture! Decaf is GREAT and so is Miralax.. good luck.. I hate the days Im constipated.

Em- So glad you're feeling well and that the bleeding seems to have subsided. Hope you enjoyed Cali! I too, barely have much of a bump.. just a little round ball.. you prob saw on FB...

Wanna- Couldn't be happier for you that Andrew is doing so well and home soon.. how exciting!!!

Sweetness- what a great pic!!!

First- I can't wait for my 20w scan too! Congrats to you! So exciting!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- as I said in the other thread congrats that amazing

Baby- welcome back I'm sure your scan will go great! I wish DH could feel them move too. He lays his hand on there and one will move right below his hand I would say "did you feel that?!" he says no lol I can't wait til he can


I'm finally gaining weight  so glad ( never thought I would be glad to gain weight). I can't wait til Friday, I will be 20 weeks. Then at 24 weeks will feel a lot a lot better 

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, 20 weeks! Wow! That's half way...


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- it's crazy I can't believe how time has been flying by!! I can't wait til jan soooooo excited!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - hey there! Good to hear you're doing well! So great you're feeling your LO move isn't it the best feeling? I've started to see a pattern with my little girl she's most active between 7-9pm :). I'm hoping DH will be able to feel soon too. 

Sweet - yay for gaining weight! I can't wait for 24 weeks either it will be such a relief.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanted to post a pic that my husband took at 19 weeks and 4 days. I finally getting a nice round bump.  just can't wait to feel them move consistently every day. I get nervous when I don't feel them
For awhile. But I did buy a fetal wart Doppler so I listen very quickly every once and awhile.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweetness_87

Front view
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetness_87

Sweetness_87 said:


> Front view

Don't mind the bruises. I'm on lovenox daily


----------



## MoBaby

Look how cute!!


----------



## Em260

What a cute bump!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Looking great sweetness!!! Awesome!!


----------



## Mells54

That's a great bump, Sweet!!!! I'm jealous...can't wait to have one!


----------



## L4hope

Looking good sweet!

Afm, sorry been Mia. Was admitted to hospital Tuesday for preeclampsia. Now I'm in a waiting game to see how much my body can take to keep lo in as long as possible.


----------



## MoBaby

L4 so sorry!! Hopefully they can get meds in you to control it!


----------



## Mells54

L4, thinking of you and hoping LO stays put for now. It's exciting to know you will be holding your baby in your arms soon though!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry to hear that, L4. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4- sorry to hear that hopefully everything will go away and meds will take care of it. Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Em260

L4 - :hugs: thinking of you all. Hope your LO stays put a little while longer. Sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## wellsk

So sorry to hear that L4, hope everything works out okay :flower: :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

L4hope...
I hope your little on stays put a few more weeks.. but regardless I'm hopeful for you both. Are you still in the hospital? Hope they are managing everything just fine. Thinking of you! xo


----------



## L4hope

Well after a crazy week in the hospital i can share...Trevor and I are happy to announce the birth of our beautiful baby boy Trevor Charles Hillier IV on 09/14/13 weighing 4lbs 15 oz and 18 inches long. He came a bit early at 33 weeks 6 days but is doing well in the NICU.


----------



## wellsk

Aww beautiful! Congratulations! He's a little stunner! Great name too :)


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats l4! Beautiful!!


----------



## Mells54

Congratulations! What a cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4 how exciting! Congrats. Glad you guys are both doing good!


----------



## BabyD225

L4- He is absolutely beautiful! Congrats to you and DH!! Hope you both feel well! xo


----------



## Em260

L4 - Congratulations!! He is so gorgeous!! So happy for you and your DH!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay!!! He's gorgeous, L4!


----------



## L4hope

Thanks girls! It was a bit of a traumatic experience. Ill share my birth story on my journal when I'm home and ready to relive it all. For now we are focusing on getting little T and I both ready to be released. Unfortunately I think he's going to have to stay in longer than me. But at least he's doing very well and making progress. My strong little guy! :) 

Will be keeping my eye on all of you and rooting you on!


----------



## Em260

So good to hear you're both doing well and that little T is strong! :hugs: Keep us updated please!


----------



## Em260

Hey, everyone! Hope you're all doing well. Anyone have any scans or anything coming up? I had my 20 week ultrasound last week and everything is normal and right on track :). My OB is sending me for a fetal echocardiogram tomorrow which she said is standard since this is an IVF pregnancy. Have any of you been sent for one?


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope you're all doing well. Anyone have any scans or anything coming up? I had my 20 week ultrasound last week and everything is normal and right on track :). My OB is sending me for a fetal echocardiogram tomorrow which she said is standard since this is an IVF pregnancy. Have any of you been sent for one?

I have not, but my OB doesn't seem to be doing anything special because it's an IVF pregnancy. Good that your OB does.

Didn't you have placenta previa (sp?)? It sounds like you haven't had further problems beyond the initial bleeding, right?


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, everyone! Hope you're all doing well. Anyone have any scans or anything coming up? I had my 20 week ultrasound last week and everything is normal and right on track :). My OB is sending me for a fetal echocardiogram tomorrow which she said is standard since this is an IVF pregnancy. Have any of you been sent for one?
> 
> I have not, but my OB doesn't seem to be doing anything special because it's an IVF pregnancy. Good that your OB does.
> 
> Didn't you have placenta previa (sp?)? It sounds like you haven't had further problems beyond the initial bleeding, right?Click to expand...

I still have a complete placenta previa but thankfully haven't had any bleeding in about two weeks. I've been following my OB's strict activity limitations because when I don't I have bleeding.

How are you doing? Anything new going on? Did you start your registry yet?


----------



## wellsk

I'm not sent for one either Em, but it could be due to the UK/US differences. :shrug:
It's great they're being so thorough though! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Question: so, my DH has 500+ FB friends. One of them, an acquaintance whom we saw recently, so knows I'm preggers, posted on my DH's FB something about me being pregnant.

I'm super pissed. We have told our friends, but have not told the 500+ people on FB.

I think it's common knowledge that you don't initiate discussion of someone's pregnancy on social media if they haven't announced it. DH is defending the person, saying they didn't know we hadn't announced it. But they see his posts and ain't nothin about no pregnancy on there!

Who's right? (You don't have to agree with me.)


----------



## wellsk

Firsttry; did you not try and delete the message when she wrote it?
I'd be furious if someone had done that to me, although anyone who knew I asked them not to discuss it on Facebook :shrug:

She's completely out of line though and I'd tell her so! Sounds like an attention seeker to me! :growlmad:


----------



## FirstTry

wellsk said:


> Firsttry; did you not try and delete the message when she wrote it?
> I'd be furious if someone had done that to me, although anyone who knew I asked them not to discuss it on Facebook :shrug:
> 
> She's completely out of line though and I'd tell her so! Sounds like an attention seeker to me! :growlmad:

My husband was able to delete, but it had been there for hours, and I'm pretty sure people saw it, including his best childhood friend, whom we haven't seen, so didn't know.

I really don't know the person who posted it. In fact, when we saw her, she got my first name wrong. It's not like we are good friends! But it's funny that you figured out it was a woman without me saying so ;) From what I hear of her, she could be jealous, bc she's not happy with her own situation. Maybe she likes DH :shrug: Or am I being a crazy lady, reading into this?


----------



## MoBaby

First I would have been pissed :( sorry!

I had my NT scan today. Everything looked amazing and I'm at the lowest possible risk for downs or trisomy 13! Next appt in 5 weeks :) I'll have I use my home Doppler until then!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Mo! Things are going so well for you. Squee!!! But I don't want to jinx it. Hoping everything continues to go wonderfully :)


----------



## Em260

First - I would be super irritated too. I have facebook but haven't announced my pregnancy on there. Weird that she couldn't get your name right but felt the need to write something about your pregnancy.

Mo - yay congrats!! Another milestone down :).


----------



## BabyD225

Mo- where'd you get your home doppler from?


----------



## Blue12

Thank you em260 for the invite. Nice to have a place to talk pg with ivf buddies. Xxxxxxx


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> First - I would be super irritated too. I have facebook but haven't announced my pregnancy on there. Weird that she couldn't get your name right but felt the need to write something about your pregnancy.
> 
> Mo - yay congrats!! Another milestone down :).

Yeah, I didn't mention that she went on two dates with my DH years before I met him, but he didn't ask her on a third. She and her now husband are in DH's extended group of friends. We only see them a few times a year, always in a group.

Anyway, I'm over it now. I'll just assume she thought we were already telling the world on FB.


----------



## Mells54

I too have told people not to mention it on FB, but she may not have realized that considering you are obviously pregnant at this point. I would be upset, but some people are just oblivious sometimes.


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd: eBay. It's the sonoline b 3 MHz one.


----------



## Em260

Has anyone ordered a pregnancy pillow? I'm thinking about getting one called the Snoogle. I'm using a ridiculous amount of pillows and constantly adjusting them and my hips are really sore from lying on my side.


----------



## Blue12

I used the snoogle when pg with dd. it was good except it takes up a lot of room in the bed and I found I would wake up when I turned over.


----------



## FirstTry

I've been using a knee pillow and a big teddy bear ;). I call him my belly pillow, so I can pretend that it's not that I like sleeping with a teddy bear.


----------



## Em260

Blue - thanks, I just ordered it. It does seem large but can't possibly take up more room than the five regular pillows I'm using now. 

First - aww that is adorable about your teddy hehe. I have a baby blanket I still sleep with sometimes ;)


----------



## Blue12

How's everyone doing? Is it everyone's first or second pregnancy? I'm pretty sure I'm feeling some movements already. Just at night after a crazy day when I lay down with dd I feel a bunch of flutters. Babies must feel like I do and think at last we are relaxing lol


----------



## wellsk

Hi blue! :flower: how exciting that you think you're feeling your babies so early! I think that can happen with your second, third, etc. Although I started feeling LO around 15 weeks and she's my first. :)

I'm well thanks, it's starting to get harder now though as my back and legs are starting to hurt and get tired very quickly! Dread to think what it'll be like in 20 weeks time! :wacko:


----------



## FirstTry

Blue: this is my first baby, but I started feeling flutters around 12-13 weeks too. And now he's kicking up a storm :)

Wellsk: my lower back has started aching regularly (really my sciatic nerve) and my feet are having issues, including two bruised bones just due to stress. But I'm not complaining. He's worth it!!! But I also wonder what happens in two or three months. I'm trying to do yoga to build strength now.

For those ladies not this far along, I suggest exercise to build your muscles early.

FYI, I read that at 23 weeks (today for me), survivability (if born prematurely) is 25% and rises to 50% at 24 weeks! It gets to 90% by 26 weeks. Cook baby cook!


----------



## Em260

Blue - so great to feel those first flutters! I read that you will feel them really early with twins. I felt my little girl around 12-13 weeks too and she is especially active in the evening and middle of the night. I think the motion during the day lulls her to sleep but when I lie down she wakes up and it's party time :). 

First - happy 23 weeks yay!!


----------



## MoBaby

Idk if I've felt baby yet... For past week I've had a few times where I feel almost like a pressure type feeling but it feels like it's rolling across my lower belly. Last 2 secs at most then goes away. I've felt it a few times.


----------



## Em260

Mo - that's exactly what I felt at first too. Flutters and a rolling sensation. I bet that's your little one :)


----------



## BabyD225

Em- I have a prego pillow.. don't know the name.. I bought it at pea in a pod... it's great! I throw my leg over it.. but Its really no different than putting a king sized pillow between ur legs!


----------



## Em260

Thanks, I ended up ordering the snoogle and so far I love it! It's huge but very comfy and much better than arranging all those regular pillows.


----------



## FirstTry

It's V-Day! I'm at 24 weeks, so baby has reached a 50% chance of survival outside of the womb. In two more weeks, it will be 90%! YAY!!!


----------



## Blue12

That's great first try!!!! It feels like such an accomplishment!!!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> It's V-Day! I'm at 24 weeks, so baby has reached a 50% chance of survival outside of the womb. In two more weeks, it will be 90%! YAY!!!

Yay congrats First!! Happy 24 weeks!!


----------



## Blue12

Anyone here finding their breasts so sore. Lately it seems to have gotten so much worse. I don't remember it being this bad with my daughter


----------



## MoBaby

Mine comes and goes... Not sure right now but sometimes pretty sore.

TMI but anyone start having more discharge around week 13? What was it like if you don't mind? I have an increase (idk if it's my progesterone tablets I take oral) ... It's white to yellowish in color, non odorous. Wanted to make sure this is okay.


----------



## Blue12

I have the discharge as well mobaby.


----------



## Mells54

First, excellent! 

Mo, I asked the same thing. Yes, it's very normal and I guess it can last throughout the pregnancy. I wear a panty liner to work just so I'm not uncomfortable if it comes on. It comes and goes for day to day. I've read that your "mucus plug" regenerates itself so sometimes that is what you see coming out. As long as it isn't red or stinky I think it's fine.

Blue, my breasts were sore in the beginning and then it went away. But now the last week or so it has come back. I was rather large breasted to begin with, so sometimes I think it is just the weight and stretching that makes them ache now.

AFM, scan and appt with the periontologist next Tuesday. Also, hoping the government can resolve everything and I can go back to work soon. Lack of income when you are expecting twins in 6 months throws a monkey wrench in your plans!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks ladies! We tried to shop for strollers, car seats, and cribs today, but wow, there are a lot of choices!

Blue: I have had achy, sore boobs on and off. And now I have to wear a sleeping bra (like a soft sports bra) or they are very achy in the morning.

Mells: my nurse told me more wetness is normal. Just watch out for color change (like green) or a large amount (like fluid leak). I too wear a pantyliner every day now.


----------



## Em260

Blue - yes my mine are super sore too. it comes and goes but lately they just seem so heavy and my nipples feel irritated even by my bra. 

Mo - panty liner every day here too. My OB said its fine as long as no color or odor like the other ladies mentioned. 

Mells - ugh I hope they can get their act together and you'll be back to work soon. it's ridiculous that this happening. 

First - omg we were so overwhelmed looking at the choices too. We got our crib and stroller thankfully feels good to at least have that. Thought we had the carseat picked out but then our friends said they had our carseat and hated it. So now we're back to looking for one again. Too many options!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Blue - yes my mine are super sore too. it comes and goes but lately they just seem so heavy and my nipples feel irritated even by my bra.
> 
> Mo - panty liner every day here too. My OB said its fine as long as no color or odor like the other ladies mentioned.
> 
> Mells - ugh I hope they can get their act together and you'll be back to work soon. it's ridiculous that this happening.
> 
> First - omg we were so overwhelmed looking at the choices too. We got our crib and stroller thankfully feels good to at least have that. Thought we had the carseat picked out but then our friends said they had our carseat and hated it. So now we're back to looking for one again. Too many options!

My DH bought the Baby Bargains book and we plan to lean heavily on it! I think the car seat is possibly the most important safety decision, along with the crib.

Good luck!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> My DH bought the Baby Bargains book and we plan to lean heavily on it! I think the car seat is possibly the most important safety decision, along with the crib.
> 
> Good luck!

Thanks, we decided to stick with our original choice of carseat. Totally agree with you and we like that the one we chose has some added safety features. I've heard the Baby Bargains book is a great reference. I used Amazon reviews a lot too.


----------



## MoBaby

How is everyone?? 

I'm wondering when pregnancy sickness goes away... Mine has gotten slightly worse the past several days :( feeling blah! Not complaining but it would be nice to feel better lol :)


----------



## Blue12

Mine has been worse lately too Mobaby. And it was already pretty bad - im finding it hard to cope and can't seem to find foods that work. I know ms can be reassuring but Im over it lol. If it gets any worse I will have to take a leave from work.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> How is everyone??
> 
> I'm wondering when pregnancy sickness goes away... Mine has gotten slightly worse the past several days :( feeling blah! Not complaining but it would be nice to feel better lol :)

It should fade gradually over the next week or two. I remember thinking the same thing when the 2nd trimester started.


----------



## Em260

Same here, it definitely got better by 15-16 weeks. All of my food aversions and that yuck feeling disappeared. Hang in there ladies! And you can complain all you want. Just because we're happy to be pregnant doesn't mean it's all sunshine and roses. 

Blue - if it gets worse you can ask your OB about a prescription for Zofran or taking extra vitamin B12 and B6.


----------



## Mells54

Mine too got worse before it got better. Hang in ther ladies!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks em! So hopefully the next 2 weeks and things ease up :) it's easier at home b/c I can sleep through it but at work it makes the day drag on.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- it should go away shortly. When is your next ultrasound???

AFM- it's killing me that my next appt and growth scan isn't til nov 1. Good thing I can still use an ultrasound if I want plus I feel them move everyday which makes me feel better. Also I'm glad my peritanologist feels comfortable pushing me back two additional weeks. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## MoBaby

Not until oct 29 :( that will be the anatomy scan and when cervical length checks begin. I did one at work at 14 wks..baby looked good but I almost saw the gender so no more of that!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I know I hate waiting for the growth scans. Are you not wanting to find out the gender??


----------



## MoBaby

No we are going to wait :) I'm not even the least bit concerned with knowing the gender right now.


----------



## Em260

It is soo hard to wait now between ultrasound appointments. I miss the early days when it was every week or every two weeks. 

Mo - I'm impressed you're not finding out! That will be so exciting in the delivery room!


----------



## MoBaby

It's like I'm saving the best for last!! My dreams were to get pg and do this whole natural birth thing but then came ivf then the fibroid surgery and unicornuate uterus surgery and the news I had to have a section. So I can't really experience anything "normal" so I want something special in the end :)


----------



## Mells54

Well it looks like I'll be joing team Pink!!! Yup, it looks like two little girls for us! Of course they couldn't give a definite, but two different techs told us the same thing!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yay! congrats Mells!!!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo-that will be exciting!!

Mells-yay congrats!!!


----------



## Em260

Mo - I know exactly what you mean I'm having a c-section too. It will be such a great surprise when you finally find out :)

Mells - yay congrats on being team pink!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sweetness_87

This is a 23+4 day pic. Almost v-day. This fri I will be 24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> This is a 23+4 day pic. Almost v-day. This fri I will be 24 weeks

You look great, Sweetness! And yay for V-day!


----------



## MoBaby

Aww! You look great! Hope you have been feeling okay!!


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, you look great. I hope I have a cute bump like that!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies. We are excited. I have been feeling really good actually. Just at the end of my 12 hour shifts in the ER my feet and back hurt pretty bad. But other then my daily naps I need I'm great :). 

It's funny how when we are preg (finally after all our hard work) we always have these milestones. Like seeing hb more then once, reaching second tri, etc. my past two big mile stones I have been glad to hit or about to. Is both babies over a pound, and my 24 weeks is fri which is another big milestone. Now just praying they cont to grow like they have been with no probs. but the last 3 growth scans have showed all good so I think that a great sign. 

And I'm sure you ladies will have nice cute bumps!! You ladies need to post them


----------



## Em260

Sweet - what a cute bump!! And congrats on V-day! That is a huge milestone!


----------



## wellsk

I agree, 24 weeks is a massive milestone, cannot wait to get to that stage.. Only 3 weeks 5 days! :haha:

I had my 20 week scan Tuesday which was perfect. And I had a obstetric appointment today which they said everything is going really well and I don't need to see them again or made into a high risk case :happydance:


----------



## Em260

wellsk said:


> I agree, 24 weeks is a massive milestone, cannot wait to get to that stage.. Only 3 weeks 5 days! :haha:
> 
> I had my 20 week scan Tuesday which was perfect. And I had a obstetric appointment today which they said everything is going really well and I don't need to see them again or made into a high risk case :happydance:

Yay Wellsk that is such great news!! Congrats!!


----------



## FirstTry

Last night, at 24w4d, I had a gush of fluid come out. After talking to a nurse, we headed to the hospital. Fortunately, it was NOT my water breaking. And was not amniotic fluid.

The doctor doesn't know what it was, but everything looks good.

It was a little scary, and I'm so grateful that it was likely nothing. Cook baby cook!


----------



## wellsk

Gosh, how scary! Really glad that everything was okay though and your little one is fine :hugs:


----------



## Em260

Oh First! That must have been so scary. So happy you and baby are both ok and that baby is staying put longer :hugs:


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- so glad everything is ok!!
I have noticed today a lot of clear d/c 
Like the stretchy kind. Is that normal? Then entire preg I haven't hardly had and d/c so this is new for me. Not enough to need a panty liner or anything. But normally I'm pretty dry


----------



## MoBaby

first that does sound scary! sorry but glad all is okay. Do you think it may have been urine leaking out? I've heard that can happen the further along you get. Hopefully whatever it was doesnt happen again!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> first that does sound scary! sorry but glad all is okay. Do you think it may have been urine leaking out? I've heard that can happen the further along you get. Hopefully whatever it was doesnt happen again!

If I had had a big sneeze when it happened, then I would've thought it was urine (that has happened during the pregnancy). But this was when I was sitting very calmly and reading. It made a stain about five inches in diameter. And it smelled kind of like cheese :/. Sorry for TMI.

The dr said if it were my water breaking, it wouldnt just be one gush, it would continue to trickle out.

Anyway, I just wanted to share in case something similar happens to others.


----------



## Mells54

First, I'm glad things are ok for you.

Sweet, I'm sure your boys will continue to thrive.

Wells, I have a friend that named her little girl Iris...such a pretty name.

AFM, nothing new. Just have my parents here visiting so staying busy. I haven't seen them in almost three years so it's nice.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> First, I'm glad things are ok for you.
> 
> Sweet, I'm sure your boys will continue to thrive.
> 
> Wells, I have a friend that named her little girl Iris...such a pretty name.
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Just have my parents here visiting so staying busy. I haven't seen them in almost three years so it's nice.

Three years?! Well, they must be so excited for you (and for themselves, the future grandparents)! :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> First, I'm glad things are ok for you.
> 
> Sweet, I'm sure your boys will continue to thrive.
> 
> Wells, I have a friend that named her little girl Iris...such a pretty name.
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Just have my parents here visiting so staying busy. I haven't seen them in almost three years so it's nice.
> 
> Three years?! Well, they must be so excited for you (and for themselves, the future grandparents)! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, we live in separate parts of the country and we aren't very close so it's common to go long periods without seeing each other. They gave up on me having children years ago, and spend most of their travels with my brother and his family. They have been way more more supportive of IVF than I thought they would, so that is a pleasant surprise. They are really old-fashioned and often say hurtful things without thinking. I don't want to sound mean, but their visits are so stressful that every few years is more than I can handle. I love them dearly, we just live very different lifestyles.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> First, I'm glad things are ok for you.
> 
> Sweet, I'm sure your boys will continue to thrive.
> 
> Wells, I have a friend that named her little girl Iris...such a pretty name.
> 
> AFM, nothing new. Just have my parents here visiting so staying busy. I haven't seen them in almost three years so it's nice.
> 
> Three years?! Well, they must be so excited for you (and for themselves, the future grandparents)! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we live in separate parts of the country and we aren't very close so it's common to go long periods without seeing each other. They gave up on me having children years ago, and spend most of their travels with my brother and his family. They have been way more more supportive of IVF than I thought they would, so that is a pleasant surprise. They are really old-fashioned and often say hurtful things without thinking. I don't want to sound mean, but their visits are so stressful that every few years is more than I can handle. I love them dearly, we just live very different lifestyles.Click to expand...

Yeah, I know what you mean. My family is full of characters who can only be handled in small doses. I haven't told my own mother that I did IVF because 1) she has a big mouth, and 2) she might judge. 

We told my MIL, who has been very supportive, but even she blabbed to people. And then, in a moment of insensitivity, suggested that we "just have sex" when we try for baby #2 :dohh:


----------



## wellsk

I've been very lucky with how supportive my family and friends were about the IVF, although my parents didn't know until after... As I thought they'd be really pissed! As they thought at 22, I was too young for kids anyway!

Although we had IVF because we can't conceive naturally due to severe MFI. And I've been told many times by them and others, 'oh you'll have another one naturally'... Erm, I doubt it! :dohh:


----------



## Em260

Mells I can totally relate to being able to take family in very small doses. My family lives far away and we only see each about once a year and that's plenty for me ;). I wish I hadn't told my Mom about IVF. She has said some very judgmental things about it. Surprisingly my in-laws have been so supportive about IVF and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## wellsk

Sorry, I didn't read what you wrote originally Mells, thank you about the name! :hugs: :flower:

She's named Iris after a song <3


----------



## MoBaby

I haven't told my mom about IVF either b/c she is judgmental and shellfish and would had said something about her needing the money we. Spent.. And she would have posted it on FB about her IVF grand baby and told everyone and start asking what's wrong... Then she would tell me she told me DH was no good b/c he cant even give me a baby, etc..she is a piece of work! But all that I wrote is a true story :(

Another question has anyone experienced uterus pressure or tightening? I feel pressure and tightening. Sometimes its hard... I told the clinic the other day. I'm in meds for UTI and they said maybe from that. I was thinking it was from that and some mild constipation combined but it makes me worry b/c if the ptl risk.


----------



## Em260

Mo - ugh so sorry it sounds like our Moms are similar :(. I always tell myself at least I know how I don't want to be as a Mother. I've felt lots of pressure and tightening too I think it's just the uterus growing and stretching. It's depends on how much I'm on my feet and my activity level. I keep track and make sure it's not consistent like contractions.


----------



## Mells54

We all sound like our moms are similar in a lot of ways. I feel bad sometimes, wishing we were closer. She has already made the comments about how she can't believe I would use daycare and go back to work...she never worked a day in her life. She is very judge mental, and complains that she has no money, but then tells me in detail how much they make off their investments. Ugg!

Mo, I often feel pressure as well. I think it is the stretching of the uterus. I've never had contractions, but I can't imagine it's he same kind of feeling. This is just a big bloating type feeling.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Hi Ladies. I've been MIA the past month or so. I have a very high maintenance son who does not allow me to have any free time. He only sleeps if bring held which doesn't allow me to do anything. And at night he is so fussy - I'm lucky if I get 2-3 hours of broken sleep a night. I love him but so far this has been a million times harder than I ever imagined. There have been many nights of tears and I'm so very thankful to have had my MIL here for the first 3 weeks and now my mom here for 6. In hearing you talk about your moms I count myself very lucky to have a supportive one. She's a trooper for having the late nights with me and encouraging me along the way. Of her 6 grand kids, : are from IVF. 

I've been trying to keep up with everyone and am glad everyone is doing ok. 

First - glad it wasn't your water breaking. Very scary so early. 

Mells - yeah team pink. 

Sweet - cute bump. 

L4 - everything ok? I know all about preemies now if you want to chat. Very challenging. 

Everyone else - I hope all is well!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi wannabe! Nice to hear from you. Sorry your little guy is do challenging. Hopefully you get some peace from it soon. It's good you have some help for a little while.


----------



## Em260

Wannabee - so good to hear from you. I'm sorry you're having troubles :hugs: so good that you have support there from your Mom and MIL. Wish I had some tips about fussy babies. Hopefully this will pass and you will be able to get some more sleep.


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I'm so glad that you have so much support during this time of adjustment. I'm sure you are are wonderful mom, and baby boy loves you to pieces!!!! Hang in there and take advantage of the help you have!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks ladies. Running on 2.5 hours of sleep last night so your well wishes mean a lot. 

I was reading that some of you are starting to do some research and are beginning to buy some baby items. I can tell you some of the things I have and love. I went with the Uppababy Vista stroller. Loving it. Only issue I have is basket access when the bassinet is on. Other than that it is great!! I'm in love with my Aden + Anais burpy bibs - they are huge and serve as both a burp cloth and a bib. We also live in a small apartment with minimal storage space and I found the Love n Care Kabuki foldable bath - it's genius. Car seat isn't relevant as I'm sure they have different brands here in Australia than in the US or UK. Same with cribs. My baby bjorn is now a saving grace as it leaves my hands free to do things while still cuddling Andrew, and he loves it. I also have a sling but yet to use it. I went with Pottery Barn sheets for his crib which are washing up really well. Can't think of anything else now but hopefully that's helpful.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks wanna! it's always nice to hear what others love!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

When does the crib and furniture buying start? After 24 weeks?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Wanna- sorry to hear bout the yards times but just think it will only get better :). My mom will be here for 2-3 weeks then my MIL lives down the road who will also be here a bunch too it's great to have family support

Mo- I think whenever you are comfortable buying. I am about to buy my crib (starting with one) but have been picking up clothes etc since bout 18 weeks


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> When does the crib and furniture buying start? After 24 weeks?

We looked on the day of 24 weeks and felt overwhelmed, so we'll figure it out later :thumbup: But thanks to an amazing saleswoman at BuyBuyBaby, we figured out a lot of other things this past weekend at 25 weeks.

I'm going to try to post a bump photo for the first time...
 



Attached Files:







photo-30-1.JPG
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MoBaby

Sooo cute!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!

I picked out a crib when I was pg before but it's since been discontinued :( so I'm trying to get an idea now of what I like.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Firs- cute bump!!


----------



## Mells54

First, very cute bump!

Mo, we've been looking, but nothing bought yet. I did tell DH I want to have the furniture bought by the beginning of the year. 

AFM, I think I'm feeling the babies more regularly. Before I wasn't sure if it was gas or babies! lol!


----------



## WannabeeMum

First - cute bump!

Mo - we ordered ours early as they didn't have it in stock and it was going to take 12 weeks to get it. So I must have ordered around 21 weeks as it arrived the week before Andrew arrived. 

Sweet - so lucky to have a mom so close by. Mine lives halfway around the world (in Canada) and at this point feels terrible about leaving me with such a fussy baby. Here's hoping he turns around in the next few weeks before she leaves.


----------



## L4hope

Hey wannabe! I'm here and getting adjusted to mommyhood. I havent been on much either other than to try and read to keep up with everyone. I still have to share my birth story. Nothing can really prepare you for this life change that's for sure! How early was your little guy? Was he in NICU long? My little one came at 33w6d and spent 15 days in the NICU. He has been home two weeks now and we are getting adjusted slowly. Lack of sleep is definitely challenging. I'm finding Breastfeeding a lot more overwhelming than I thought. It's a never ending cycle plus with him being premie I have been pumping after every time I nurse. But I am starting to back off of that, just can't take it anymore. I'm sorry your bub is so fussy. Do they think he has colic? My little guy is still very much a premie. I have to wake him up for just about every feeding. I'm sure it won't be long now till he's waking me up for it. I hope things get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4hope said:


> Hey wannabe! I'm here and getting adjusted to mommyhood. I havent been on much either other than to try and read to keep up with everyone. I still have to share my birth story. Nothing can really prepare you for this life change that's for sure! How early was your little guy? Was he in NICU long? My little one came at 33w6d and spent 15 days in the NICU. He has been home two weeks now and we are getting adjusted slowly. Lack of sleep is definitely challenging. I'm finding Breastfeeding a lot more overwhelming than I thought. It's a never ending cycle plus with him being premie I have been pumping after every time I nurse. But I am starting to back off of that, just can't take it anymore. I'm sorry your bub is so fussy. Do they think he has colic? My little guy is still very much a premie. I have to wake him up for just about every feeding. I'm sure it won't be long now till he's waking me up for it. I hope things get better soon! :hugs:

So good to hear from you. Glad your LO is home safe and sound. Andrew arrived at 33+3. My water broke at 32. He was in the NICU for 21 days. In the hospital he was an angel - slept except for when feeding. Now it's a complete 360. In the last 15 hours he's slept about 3 hours. He has such a bad gut that he can't get comfortable - lots of gas and spitting up. He is on medication for reflux but I'm not convinced its working. He has out on weight - up from 4 1/2 lbs at birth to almost 8 lbs now so we are able to let him sleep longer between feeds which is good or he may never sleep. When he first came home we had to wake him up to feed him every 3 hours. It was a shame because often we would just get him to sleep and we would have to wake him again. Now we are allowed to let him go 4-5 hours between feeds as long as he eats at least 6 times a day. I am really struggling with breastfeeding. I started nursing him at 35 weeks in the hospital and was supplanting with formula until my milk came in. Then I was exclusively breastfeeding but he was crying so much. Apparently I wasn't feeding him enough. So now I'm on medication to increase production and I'm topping him up with formula. My boobs are killing me. I've had blocked ducts and cracked nipples quite often and Andrew often doesn't latch on right so I'm often in pain. Every day I tell myself I will give it another day it its hard. Everyone. Talks about how beautiful it is and what a bonding experience it is, but when it's so painful it is hard to bond. I don't want to switch to formula completely but I fear it may happen sooner than I wanted. It will relieve a lot of stress on both of us. Right now I feed him at the breast every second feed and then pump to give him expressed milk and let my boobs recover. I wish people talked about the other side of breastfeeding - it's not easy.


----------



## FirstTry

Wannabee and L4: I'm sorry it's been so difficult for you. I hope this is a short phase. :hugs:

I'm going to remain in denial about such things and just assume everything will be easy once our LO is here :haha:


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Wannabee and L4: I'm sorry it's been so difficult for you. I hope this is a short phase. :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to remain in denial about such things and just assume everything will be easy once our LO is here :haha:

First, I agree ignorance is bliss at this stage. It is especially hard since I'm worried about so many other things, and I can't really change the outcome of breastfeeding until I try. Have already been given the heads up that with two I will have to supplement with formula. My big fear is having two fussy babies to contend with :dohh:


----------



## WannabeeMum

Malls and First - everyone is different and you and your baby (or babies) may get the hang o it right away. You likely will have to pump for the first bit to get supply up but hopefully you won't have the latching and nipple issues I've had. Supplementing with formula isn't a bad thing. As long as the baby is growing that's all that's important. There's a part of me that feels guilty for using formula but in the end if we are both happy and less stressed its worth it. Don't start worrying about those things until after bub is born. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and the preparation for bub - everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls! I've been stalking since Em invited me a while ago, but I guess it's safe to post now as my doc told me this morning that 97% of twin moms go on to deliver successfully once they hit this 8 week point! Had a scan this am and everything looks great! So excited, nervous, terrified and over the moon all at once!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Girls! I've been stalking since Em invited me a while ago, but I guess it's safe to post now as my doc told me this morning that 97% of twin moms go on to deliver successfully once they hit this 8 week point! Had a scan this am and everything looks great! So excited, nervous, terrified and over the moon all at once!

Awesome photo, Turkey! Yes, 8 weeks is a big step. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- congrats!! And yes it's a great thing hitting 8 weeks


----------



## Em260

First - what a cute bump!! We registered at Buy Buy Baby and I agree the sales people there are so helpful. 

L4 and Wannabee - sorry to hear about the feeding troubles. I don't know a single person IRL that has had an easy time with breastfeeding so I'm preparing myself that it's going to be challenging. 

Mo - we ordered our nursery furniture a couple of weeks ago. Some places take a long time to deliver so just keep that in mind. 

Turkey - congrats and welcome!! Love the pic of your little ones!


----------



## Em260

AFM - Just got back from my 24 week appointment and I got the BEST NEWS! My placenta previa has gone from complete to marginal meaning that it's moved and now there is hope that it will move away from my cervix entirely. DH and I are thrilled!! I've been praying for this but didn't think it would happen since everyone seemed so sure that it wouldn't move. Baby was measuring right on track and she weighs 1.5 lbs :)


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Turkey! 

Yes ladies just enjoy being pregnant and all the joy that comes with it after all your hard work getting there. Everyone has a different experience so you never know how it will be till you get there. 

Wanna I'm glad you have had some help to get you through these beginning weeks. I agree Breastfeeding can be very overwhelming knowing you're the only one who can do it. I look forward to the pediatrician giving me the go ahead to let my little guy sleep 4-5 hours at night. This every 2-3 business is exhausting! I keep wondering once Tre isn't such a sleepy premie if he will change and cry more. I hope not but guess we'll see. He's had some fussy evenings but mostly just that he hasn't been satisfied with eating and we have marathon nursing sessions! As for the soreness, have you been using lanolin on them? I find it really helps. Also, did they have you use a shield at all? I started putting him to the breast right away, though initially he didn't really do anything while he had his feeding tube. It was just 
to get him used to it gradually. But our hospitals were def different cuz they had me pumping the day I had him to get my milk going. I don't know if a shield is still possible for you now but it helps with the sensitivity and it helped with latching too. Something to consider asking about. I hope the reflux or whatever is causing his fussiness passes very soon.


----------



## L4hope

Em that's fabulous news!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- soooo glad to hear that!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing news Em! What a relief!!!


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Turkey! Nice to have another twin momma around!

Em, I'm so so thrilled for you. Last appt I was told I might have marginal, but since it's early they aren't concerned. If anything it will get better and not worse. Such a relief for you I'm sure!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Hi again! I was just wondering where you all got your maternity clothes? I live in a small town and there aren't any places I can go and buy something. Does anyone have a website they used. I bought some pants from motherhood maternity, but they are so expensive. Just looking for some suggestions...


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Hi again! I was just wondering where you all got your maternity clothes? I live in a small town and there aren't any places I can go and buy something. Does anyone have a website they used. I bought some pants from motherhood maternity, but they are so expensive. Just looking for some suggestions...

I had the same problem. But then I went to Kohls, which has great sales, and got a bunch of clothes for cheap!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mells - I got mine at Pea in the Pod, Gap and Asos. All were fairly decent prices. 

Turkey - congrats on your twins!

Em - it makes me feel better that you know so many people having issues breastfeeding as I seem to have the opposite and feel like I'm not the norms. Great news that your previa has moved. 

L4 - I haven't tried a shield. I asked the nurse about it wen he was in the hospital but was told I didn't need it. I do use lanolin and it helps with the cracked nipples but not the sensitivity. I now ice my breasts after feeding. I too was expressing within 24 hours of Andrew being born. They put it in his tube. I didn't start breastfeeding until he was 35 weeks. As for the preemie sleeps - Andrew seemed to outgrow that around 37 weeks. Started to cry more and was awake a lot longer. Maybe Tre won't, but be prepared when he does. It shocked us cause he was so sleepy in the hospital. Now he's 42 weeks and is starting to smile and interact more - so much fun!!


----------



## L4hope

Mells, I got some things at motherhood with coupons and sales though I agree they are pricey for clothes you'll only wear for a few months. Also got a few casual things at old navy. You could try and see if there's a decent consignment store nearby as well. I tried that but didn't have much luck. Community yard sales maybe? My mil found a couple things for me at yard sales that were basically brand new. Think one top still had tags on it. Good luck! 

Wanna that's too bad about the shield I think that would have helped. They use them standard with premies. I heard after the first 8-10 weeks it gets better, so here's hoping! And honestly i think the majority of women struggle with breastfeeding whether theyll admit it or not. And its nothing to be ashamed about if it doesnt work for you. As long as you feed your baby thats all that matters. Plus having your sanity means a lot! Aw I can't wait for the intentional smiling and cooing!! Tre is 38weeks so getting close.


----------



## Em260

Mells - Gap always has those 30-40% off promotions so I've been able to pick up some good deals from there and same with Old Navy. I spent more money on jeans and pants since I get the most use out of them. Asos is great too since they have free shipping and free returns.


----------



## Em260

Today is my V-day!! :happydance: Sometimes I still can't believe my little girl is on her way and will be here in 13 weeks! I still have so much to get done before her arrival.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay em!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay em it's soooo exciting. At first it goes by soooooo slow. Then before you know it time is running out. Average twins come at 25 so I only have 10 weeks to make sure everything is done!! I'm gunna try to hold these boys in til 37 is my goal. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Em! It's a great feeling :)


----------



## Mells54

Awesome news Em!!!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Em!!! Such awesome news for you lately!!


----------



## FirstTry

I just looked at my ticker and noticed that I only have 99 days to go!!! Woo hoo, we broke the 100 barrier!


----------



## Mells54

First that's awesome!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> First that's awesome!

It sounds like things are going great for you, Mells! :happydance: I also have those times when suddenly my belly looks bigger. And then I feel like it looks the same for 2-4 weeks before the next growth spurt.


----------



## MoBaby

Man... I must be a fatty lol.. I only have a single and I feel huge!! My weight had all of a sudden gone up this week a few lbs from Monday so I think I'm very bloated as my diet hadn't changed. 
I'd love to see the bumps :)


----------



## wellsk

Mo, my weight suddenly appeared from nowhere at about 20 weeks. .. apparently it is normal when you get into second tri and about halfway to suddenly start putting on weight.


----------



## Mells54

Mo m bump was very much bloat to start out, then it went away. Now it's definitely babies since it is harder to bend. I can still wear much of my regular clothes, but pants are getting more uncomfortable each day. I finally broke out some maternity pants for work today and I felt so much better!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I gained 9 lbs in the first trimester (and I started thin), so I was wearing maternity pants around 8-9 weeks! I kept gaining to 18 lbs by week 18, but then it slowed. Now, I'm up 20 lbs in week 26. So, even if you start gaining quickly, that can change over time. Once you get to the point where you look pregnant, not just pudgy, you won't care if you've gained 50 lbs!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh my ladies ..... I have had the worse round ligament pain today. I mean constant. I have had it before but comes and goes. Last a few minutes. Well no matter what I do sit,stand ,lay its constant and more intense at times.... I work in an ER and talked with a couple docs and they said I'm growing so fast that it could partially tear some ligaments , hope its better tomorrow as I work 12 hour shifts in an ER not much time for resting.......

Any ideas to make it better?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Oh my ladies ..... I have had the worse round ligament pain today. I mean constant. I have had it before but comes and goes. Last a few minutes. Well no matter what I do sit,stand ,lay its constant and more intense at times.... I work in an ER and talked with a couple docs and they said I'm growing so fast that it could partially tear some ligaments , hope its better tomorrow as I work 12 hour shifts in an ER not much time for resting.......
> 
> Any ideas to make it better?

Ugh, I've never had it that bad. If it could tear, should you call in sick and rest tomorrow?


----------



## wellsk

I agree with first, I would say the only thing you can do is rest. Can you not get signed off work for a week to recover?


----------



## MoBaby

I wouldn't work either. Take a day to rest and recover and drink plenty of fluids :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, I don't have much advice but I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - ouch that sounds painful :(. Hope you can rest a little and definitely make sure you're drinking enough fluid as well. Have you tried a support band at all? I've seen them on Amazon and the reviews look good. Something like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...?qid=1382274461&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

or this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009...?qid=1382274384&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies sooooo much. I am going to get a support band. And the doc if mention drinking pleanty of water and told her I drink at least a 2 liter of water to a gallon a day. But I have felt better today. Sore and hurts if I stand up straight but A LOT better from yesterday. I did go to work :(. But so far so good. Now just hoping that it stays good and going to get a belt


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks ladies sooooo much. I am going to get a support band. And the doc if mention drinking pleanty of water and told her I drink at least a 2 liter of water to a gallon a day. But I have felt better today. Sore and hurts if I stand up straight but A LOT better from yesterday. I did go to work :(. But so far so good. Now just hoping that it stays good and going to get a belt

Hmm, are you constipated or dehydrated? I had a very painful day a couple weeks ago (so painful I was crying) and though I didn't think I was dehydrated, but gas-X, lots of water, and a bowl of Fiber One made me feel better.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- no I had already had already went to the bathroom twice that day and I had almost a gallon of water that day too. So I think I'm gunna have to buy a belt to help hold. I did do a lot of cleaning fri night wonder if I might have over did it. That's the only thing I can think of


----------



## BabyD225

Em- what's V day??? I'm so lost!! I'm 24 weeks and 4 days... and I think you're around the same time as me.. 13 weeks to go? Are u delivering early?


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em- what's V day??? I'm so lost!! I'm 24 weeks and 4 days... and I think you're around the same time as me.. 13 weeks to go? Are u delivering early?

Hi BabyD - Vday means viability day or 24 weeks which is when the baby has a good chance of surviving outside of the womb if born now prematurely. 

I wrote 13 weeks to go because I will most likely be delivering early via c-section at 37 weeks because I have a placenta previa. My OB said she doesn't let anyone with a previa go past 37 weeks because at that point the baby is considered full term and the risk of maternal bleeding is too high to continue the pregnancy to 40 weeks. My previa has recently gone from complete to marginal though so there is a chance that it will move entirely and I'll be able to go to 40 weeks fingers crossed :).

How are you doing/feeling? Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Em- what's V day??? I'm so lost!! I'm 24 weeks and 4 days... and I think you're around the same time as me.. 13 weeks to go? Are u delivering early?
> 
> Hi BabyD - Vday means viability day or 24 weeks which is when the baby has a good chance of surviving outside of the womb if born now prematurely.
> 
> I wrote 13 weeks to go because I will most likely be delivering early via c-section at 37 weeks because I have a placenta previa. My OB said she doesn't let anyone with a previa go past 37 weeks because at that point the baby is considered full term and the risk of maternal bleeding is too high to continue the pregnancy to 40 weeks. My previa has recently gone from complete to marginal though so there is a chance that it will move entirely and I'll be able to go to 40 weeks fingers crossed :).
> 
> How are you doing/feeling? Have you picked out a name yet?Click to expand...



I'm an idiot! I knew about the viability.. couldn't figure out what you meant!! Yay for us being viable.. one more step closer! I'm so happy your previa has changed for the better.. keeping fingers crossed for you! How do you feel otherwise? Gain a lot of weight? Im sure you can see my belly on facebook :) I feel good now.. having some reflux but prevacid has been helping a bunch! We did pick out a name.. and I'll tell you girls on here because you don't know my fam or friends... So em.. no posting it :) lol

Hudson Mattingly.... (my husband is a die-hard Yankees fan- and Don Mattingly was his idol..still is.. so i had no say in a middle name choice... so I gave in ...lol)


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> I'm an idiot! I knew about the viability.. couldn't figure out what you meant!! Yay for us being viable.. one more step closer! I'm so happy your previa has changed for the better.. keeping fingers crossed for you! How do you feel otherwise? Gain a lot of weight? Im sure you can see my belly on facebook :) I feel good now.. having some reflux but prevacid has been helping a bunch! We did pick out a name.. and I'll tell you girls on here because you don't know my fam or friends... So em.. no posting it :) lol
> 
> Hudson Mattingly.... (my husband is a die-hard Yankees fan- and Don Mattingly was his idol..still is.. so i had no say in a middle name choice... so I gave in ...lol)


Love the name choice!! Don't worry I won't post anything because I never go on facebook. I'll have to go check out your pics though :). I have some belly pics in my journal on here. So far I haven't gained that much weight but I had a lot of catching up to do since I lost 9lbs first trimester from food aversions. I'm glad you're feeling good! I've been feeling great I guess what they say about second tri being the best trimester is true.


----------



## BabyD225

Thank you!! Let's hope the 3rd is as good as second trimester!!! It's coming so soon for us.. 2 more weeks!! AHH.. did you do the glucose test yet? mine is at 28 weeks... Doing a 24hr urine test as well.. Do you have a name picked out for her? Feel her move a lot?? Here's Hudson at 20 week ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







301.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Thank you!! Let's hope the 3rd is as good as second trimester!!! It's coming so soon for us.. 2 more weeks!! AHH.. did you do the glucose test yet? mine is at 28 weeks... Doing a 24hr urine test as well.. Do you have a name picked out for her? Feel her move a lot?? Here's Hudson at 20 week ultrasound

Awww look at that little face!! So cute! I have my glucose test at 28 weeks too. I've been feeling her move all day since about 17 weeks. I love it :). I have her schedule down and her most active times are 6-9pm and 3am. So at least I know what time I'll be getting up in the middle of the night :haha: We finally decided on Ella for a first name but are kind of stuck with the middle name. Names are so hard!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hi there ladies. Hope all is well!!

Baby- beautiful pic!!!

Baby shower is tomorrow I'm sooooo excited. Then after that my next growth scan is nov 1 (will be in my third tri) and she's going to cut me back on hours cause of a couple issues I'm sure. Well I will post some pics tomorrow After the shower


----------



## Mells54

I agree Em, names are so hard. I go from one day to the next changing my mind!


----------



## MoBaby

I haven't even started to think about names :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

My DH and I have had a name picked out since 10th and 11th grade in high school. So we just had to pick out another boy name.


----------



## MoBaby

That's sweet, sweet :)


----------



## Em260

Sweet - my baby shower is tomorrow too! So exciting!!


----------



## Turkey16

Baby Showers!!!! OOOOh! How exciting!! Enjoy every minute girls...I'm keeping up with everybody's progress, but I'm just so darn tired...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## BabyD225

Enjoy your baby showers ladies!! Mine isn't until Dec 1st! Still registering... which is harder than I thought!
EM- We love the name Ella... it was one of our names if it was a girl! Amazing!!!


----------



## wellsk

Enjoy your baby showers ladies. They sound like so much fun...but they don't realy happen over here! I've never known anyone have one!

Sweet, you're the same as me! Myself and DH have had our name picked out since we've been togryher (about 5 and a half years!). The name we've given our daughter is also a song which we both love and was our wedding dance :cloud9:


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies! The baby shower was so much fun. We made it co-ed so DH was included and I loved having him there. The shower was held at the same hotel where we were married three years ago which is so special to me. We really have come full circle :).

My best friend threw the shower for me and she really outdid herself. Everything was so thoughtful and sweet. She asked everyone to bring a children's book in lieu of a card so now we have a great start on Ella's library :). She also made the cutest little favors out of succulent plants. All in all it was a fantastic day!


----------



## Sweetness_87

That's awesome em!! Mine turned out great as well. Got a lot of stuff just missing a few things but got gift cards to help with that!


----------



## Blue12

So exciting to have your showers ladies!!!

I can't wait to find out genders so we can start picking out names!!!


----------



## MoBaby

My anatomy scan is in two hours :) I can't wait to see baby again!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- how did yor scan go


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry I had to come to work lol! It went great!! Everything was perfect!! Cervix length was 3.7 cm and closed so no signs of any issues! Excited!! Measures 1 wk bigger than I an.. Hope that doesn't mean I'm having a giant baby lol!


----------



## Mells54

Mo, any ideas on gender or are you waiting?


----------



## MoBaby

Waiting!! We have an envelop with it in there but I'm giving it to someone I trust to not open :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yay I'm excited! Glad everything went well. You will have to upload a scan pic.


----------



## MoBaby

When I get home :) it's too hard from my phone.


----------



## MoBaby

Okay here is the pic of the profile. I have a bunch of pics like arms, feet, hands, etc but this is the cute one :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Awe sweet baby!!!! Love it


----------



## WannabeeMum

I'm keeping up with everyone but honestly never have a free hand during the day. 

Love the names you have picked! Ella and Hudson are great names. Hubby and I had 3 boy and 3 girl names picked, but middle names for the girls only. It was a long battle to agree to names. 

Looks like everyone is progressing nicely. Love seeing the scan shots!!

All good here. More tired than I though possible. Andrew is not a good self soother so I have to hold him to go to sleep. Thankfully he sleeps well over night so I can get a few hours of sleep each day. And he is getting better and more alert. After an hour long cryfest all he has todo is smile and flash his dimples and I forget all about it. Motherhood is the hardest yet most rewarding thing I've done. I can't wait for you all to experience the joy!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Wannabe! Great to hear from you.. happy motherhood is treating you well! 

Mobaby-- How sweet!! isn't it more and more exciting everytime you see the baby???


----------



## BabyD225

Em- your shower looked absolutely perfect.. and Bowery is one beautiful hotel!! You look so great- like not even pregnant!!! must be all that city walking!! xoxo


----------



## Em260

Mo - love the picture!! What a cutie!

Wannabee - so good to see you on here. Great to hear you and your little guy are doing well. 

BabyD - thanks!! It was such a great day :). Everyone says that about my bump haha but for me it feels huge ;)


----------



## MoBaby

Em your belly is tiny... I think I'm bigger lol. I hope mines as cute as yours when i get there


----------



## Em260

Mo - did you post a bump pic on here? I missed it. Mine is definitely small but growing :). I just fixed the photobucket links in my journal if you go back a few pages I have more pics from earlier.


----------



## MoBaby

I posted it on FB group.. I'll post it here... I have to find it.

Ok here it is... Me on June 6th or something... Transfer was July 18th and then 2nd pic at 17 weeks. (I don't normally take pics if myself... I did the one b/c I was working my abs so I wanted to see progression lol)

https://i.imgur.com/CjqBTx6t.jpg


----------



## Em260

Oh what FB group? Is there one for bnb?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes one if the other threads I was in started it.. Several of the other girls are in it.


----------



## Em260

Wow you look great!! What a cute bump!


----------



## MoBaby

I'll have dh do some real pics soon lol.. Some not in my Jammies that look half decent!


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> I'll have dh do some real pics soon lol.. Some not in my Jammies that look half decent!

I need to do the same. All of my bump pics are selfies in the mirror :haha: I'm still trying to decide whether to get professional maternity pics taken.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo and em cute looking bumps!!


----------



## Mells54

You have such cute bumps. Mine is huge!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Pic :) and you are growing 2!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Mo - you're still so small. Such a cute bump!

Em - will have to check out your journal.


----------



## BabyD225

Em- I looked like you at 3 months prego.. not 7!! I'm posting my pic now... I feel HUGE compared to you!! And normally I'm a size 2... maybe I'm enjoying ice cream a bit much! :)
 



Attached Files:







26 w.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## L4hope

Your bump looks great babyD! Enjoy every minute of it and whatever indulgence you want. I adore having my little guy here but also miss being pregnant and feeling him move in my belly!


----------



## MoBaby

Baby d your so small!! Cute!!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks ladies! But I feel HUGE lolol... and I know I have 12 more weeks to go. I can't even imagine how much bigger I'll be then! Getting anxious for the C-section...


----------



## Em260

BabyD - aww what a cute bump!! You look great! I think my bump is small because I have a tilted uterus so the baby has grown up and back instead of out if that makes sense. Anyway, enjoy that bump!!


----------



## Mells54

Love the bump pic baby D


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well ladies had my appt today. And everything went great!! Babies now are at 2 pounds 4 oz and 2 pounds 8 oz. both measure ahead one 4 and the other 6 days ahead. I'm also 27 weeks today and belly meassures at 34 weeks 

However, baby B had a lot of extra fluid and they say that's an possible indicator of gestational diabetes. Drank the good stuff will get the results Monday. 

Also the contractions they told me to reduce hours and work so I don't get up and down a bunch ( basically no patient care) she also told me if I was her daughter she wouldn't want me working. Since my work can't accommodate me I am now on short term disability. Until contractions go away or when I deliver these sweet babies. 

They also having me take ibuprofen 600 mg every 6 hours to help with contractions and helps with reducing fluid. But will need to stop it at 32 weeks.


----------



## Sweetness_87

This pic was taken a week ago. Don't mind my face and fake smile. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby B on left baby A on right. We also got a pic of one of the boys sticking his tongue out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 5


----------



## L4hope

Sweet glad your appt went well and babies are looking good!! Fingers crossed for no GD. I was so glad not to get that. But you never know what fun thing will pop up during pregnancy. Glad to hear you can stay home and rest up to help keep those babes safely cooking in there. You look fantastic!!


----------



## Blue12

Amazing pictures sweetness


----------



## Em260

Love the pictures Sweet!! So good to hear your little guys are doing well and growing. Fingers crossed for no gestational diabetes. I'm off of patient care too and have been since 16 weeks. It's an adjustment at first for sure. But I have to admit resting and having a light schedule has been really nice. It leaves lots of time to prep for baby :)


----------



## MoBaby

hmmm...Maybe I can get off of patient care lol :) I'm already doing the lightest work at my job but I still run around all day it seems like. Maybe I can talk my dr into taking me out around 25-30 weeks lol. I'd love to be out now. Well, I wouldn't love the smaller pay check but at least I'd be off my feet. 

Sweet I hope you don't have GD! Love your bump pic :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, wonderful update! And the pics are great! You look fabulous!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies. And yes this past week has been contraction after contraction etc. and I will get paid more on short term disability as opposed to restricting hours. So l easy decision there.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Baby D - you look great! Don't get too anxious for the c-section. Just remember - drugs. And whatever your pain, tell them its a few levels higher. You'll be alright. 

Sweet - you look adorable. Glad to hear all is under control. Keep those little guys in there!

L4 - I feel the same way. Love Andrew but miss him inside sometimes. How are you holding up???


----------



## L4hope

BabyD, I agree with Wannabe it's really not that bad. Don't try tobe strong, just take the meds as often as you can! It was one of my biggest fears for delivery so I understand your feeling anxious. Bit when it comes to the day you'll be focusing on meeting your little one. I had my section under GA so couldn't even see him born let alone hold him. But just keep thinking about your lo arriving safe and sound. You'll have lots of time to love and cudle him!! :hugs:

Wanna, I'm hanging in there still. Wishing I could sleep more than an hour or two at a time! But loving my little boy to pieces!!! How are you doing since your mom left? Is your boy sleeping better for you? How about bfing? Hope it's getting better!


----------



## WannabeeMum

L4 - glad you're doing well. They are amazing little creatures, aren't they?? They have to be so darn cute to make it all worthwhile. I'm holding on ok. Andrew is getting better - finally having more good than bad days. He is smiling and reacting to my baby noises now which is a lot of fun. Some days seem really long now that my mom has left, but trying to get out of the house every day. I'm looking forward to my trip home for Christmas! And am lucky to be part of a really great mothers group. Are you able to get out and about much?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> This pic was taken a week ago. Don't mind my face and fake smile. Lol.

I think I have that same sweater, got it from Kohl's!

You look great! You're bump isn't much bigger than mine and I've only got one on board. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.

AFM, I'm at 28w2d and as the third trimester arrived, my energy left. I'm suddenly in need of a long nap every day. Otherwise, I can't complain. I had my glucose test and am waiting for the results. The thing is that my OB told me I didn't have to fast and I had cereal and a big glass of grape/pomegranate juice beforehand :dohh: I hope that doesn't make it look like I'm diabetic when I'm not.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I posted it on FB group.. I'll post it here... I have to find it.
> 
> Ok here it is... Me on June 6th or something... Transfer was July 18th and then 2nd pic at 17 weeks. (I don't normally take pics if myself... I did the one b/c I was working my abs so I wanted to see progression lol)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/CjqBTx6t.jpg

Mo: go eat some Ben & Jerry's! :haha: I had gained 18 lbs by 18 weeks, and my starting BMI was 18.5. The weight gain has slowed and I'm currently up 23 lbs from my starting weight.


----------



## MoBaby

I feel like I've eaten a horse the last few days lol!!! I think it will start going up and up from here :) I'm eating plenty of dessert!! Lol :)


----------



## L4hope

Wannabe glad things are getting better! Oh I can't wait for Trevor to start smiling and cooing!!! I try to get out of the house some but definitely not every day yet. It's hard with feeding him every 2-3 hours. We do go out for walks but unfortunately that won't be lasting too much longer with cold weather setting in and the time change making it dark by 5! :( I know soon he'll go for longer stretches in between feedings which will help. How nice you have a mommy group. How did you find them?


----------



## L4hope

First, the juice might definitely effect your results. I hope not, but be prepared for the three hour test. My friend did the same thing and ended up doing the three hour but no GD. Good luck!


----------



## Em260

First - How long before your test did you eat? My OB said if you eat up to two hours before you'll be okay.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> First - How long before your test did you eat? My OB said if you eat up to two hours before you'll be okay.

Less than an hour. I asked the OB and her nurses three times whether I had to fast and they all said no. The main thing I'm worried about is the juice, as the cereal wasn't too sugary. I just wasn't thinking. I was trying to get some fluids and antioxidants to start the day.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em260 said:
> 
> 
> First - How long before your test did you eat? My OB said if you eat up to two hours before you'll be okay.
> 
> Less than an hour. I asked the OB and her nurses three times whether I had to fast and they all said no. The main thing I'm worried about is the juice, as the cereal wasn't too sugary. I just wasn't thinking. I was trying to get some fluids and antioxidants to start the day.Click to expand...

Ok well I have read that some people still pass even eating that soon before so fingers crossed. Worst case scenario you have to do the 3 hr test. That's what happened to my SIL and she passed the 3 hr with no problems.


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, I have to take the 3 hour glucose test.

And I'm now anemic. This is all bumming me out.


----------



## Em260

Oh no sorry First :hugs: When do you take the 3hr? Hopefully soon and it will all be behind you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I'm sure you will pass the 3 hour. I bet it was the stuff before the test. 

AFM- my test came back at 126 and ailing would be 135 so good thing. But now I'm anemic and need to take iron just another pill to add to my daily stack. 

L4,wanna so glad you ladies are enjoying your babies! I wish I could close my eyes and fastforward to Jan (trying to make it til then) and have my boys in our arms. 

Mo- I eat allllll the time and have gained 28 pounds as of today. I think it's all belly though as I haven't got puffy anywhere else. 

Em- hope all is going well with you!


----------



## Em260

Sweet - I feel the same way about wanting to fast forward to January. I just want to hold my little girl :). Everything is going well with me, thanks. We're still working hard on the nursery and the furniture should be here in two weeks so I'm really excited for that. I think I'm in full nesting mode now because I've been organizing everything down to our kitchen cupboards hehe.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- I think I am nesting too!! I have been organizing everything and our nursery is almost ALLLL done. I'm now getting bored with being at home and it's only te second week. Blahhhhhh my contractions has slowed down and thought about going back to work but DH said they have slowed down beside I have not been working. So prob should just stay home....


----------



## Em260

Sweetness_87 said:


> Em- I think I am nesting too!! I have been organizing everything and our nursery is almost ALLLL done. I'm now getting bored with being at home and it's only te second week. Blahhhhhh my contractions has slowed down and thought about going back to work but DH said they have slowed down beside I have not been working. So prob should just stay home....

Glad I'm not the only one on an organizing kick I'm driving my poor DH crazy haha! Ooh great that your nursery is almost done. We are so behind schedule I had planned to have it all finished by now. 

You should definitely stay home and rest. I went through that same thing when I was first taken off of patient care. I started doing so well that I thought I could go back and I paid for it big time with another bad bleed. Your DH is right, the rest is what is working so stay put!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Oh no em I didn't know you had another bleed. So are you working now or on short term disability??


----------



## Mells54

I'm so jealous of you ladies working on the nurseries. We just found out we are moving in April, so roughly 6 weeks after my due date. Ugg! So we have decided to forgo doing to much to our current house, and not buy much until after we move. Depending on how soon I deliver and if the twins need NICU time will determine whether we even buy furniture or use a pack n play or something similar until the new house.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- that's too bad that you can't decorate. It has def kept me busy since I haven't been working. 

Now I see my peritanologist every fri went I and my fluid levels look great (one had a higher level but is now normal.) and this week I measure 36 weeks (last week I measured 34). She seemed very happy for me to have made it to 28 weeks. Now my next goal is 30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabyD225

I'm so jealous of everyone doing the nurseries... we can't even keep any clothes or gifts in the house. We're Jewish.. not religious or anything but it's really superstitious for us to do this prep stuff...sucks!!! and I shouldn't be having a baby shower either but I told everyone that I wanted to celebrate this since it took so long to get pregnant... Everyone looks so great! My next appointment is next friday.. I'm doing the glucose test and theyre squeezing in a sono.. can't wait to see him again!! I want to meet him already!! My leg has been cramping at night and I'm having a hard time getting comfortable so I'm up every few hours... 

How bad was the glucose test?


----------



## MoBaby

babyd: my dh is jewish (raised jewish) and we were debating on what to do when the baby comes if baby is a boy...we kinda want to do a bris but at the same time it is a lot to arrange....we will probably go with letting the hospital do the procedure unless his mom wants to help out and arrange everything for us. I think it would be a neat thing to do since this baby's heritage is jewish but it may be a pain to try to arrange. I dont know. Good luck at your next appt! Mine is Nov 25th. I will have another ultrasound and normal dr stuff :)


----------



## FirstTry

Jealous of all your scans, ladies! We haven't had one since 20 weeks and my OB won't order one because it's not "medically necessary" unless my diabetes test comes back positive. Btw, the test is easy, just drink a sweet drink and have your blood drawn an hour later. But don't do what I did, which was have a big glass of juice before the test. I have to go back and do the 3 hour test now.

We're Jewish too, but I hadn't heard of the not getting baby stuff until after the birth until I was pregnant. I'm kinda taking a hybrid approach. We are getting stuff, but slowly. And I've decided that hand-me-downs don't count. We're painting the room and the crib just arrived, but we won't assemble it for a while.

My Jewish friend is throwing me a small shower, but I'm not inviting family because some are opinionated or might be offended that we're having one. The bris will be the big family event. And, no, I'm not going to plan it, as I'd be happy with just immediate family. If the grandmothers want a big shindig, they are welcome to throw one. I will not likely be very sociable 8 days after giving birth!


----------



## MoBaby

First I'm "lucky" I get one at every appt...but "lucky" isnt a good thing as its only because I am at risk for preterm labor so my cervix has to be checked and I'm at risk of the baby running out of room so they have to keep an eye on that as well. High risk has its perks but it does keep the worry in the back of the head always :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- that's no fair but they feel confident everything is going great!! U could do a 3d scan with a private company!!! 

Mo- yes being high risk is nice cause I get them often and now weekly and in a couple weeks I start doing stress tests( not sure what that involves) biter shall see

I don't know how you ladies don't decorate. I feel like I would be running out of time esp with two on the way. And at least some of you are getting to do a shower. I got a lot of stuff there. 

Hope everyone else is doing great. When is everyone's next scans???


----------



## Mells54

My 21 week growth scan looked excellent. The periontologist plans to release me to my regular OB full time. He just wants to do one more check of their hearts before that. He was hoping to see everything this appt, but the girls were positioned that he couldn't see the details he wanted.

As far as showers, we don't live near family so I probably won't have a typical shower. The christening will probably be like our shower.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells that's so exciting!! Glad everything is going great!! And wow 21 weeks already?!
I never had an ob just my fertility doc and then my peritanologist so wonder if that's why I'm sticking with them.


----------



## Em260

It would drive me crazy not being able to have everything set up before the birth. One of my best friends is Jewish and she got around that rule by keeping everything at her mother-in-law's house and then while she was still at the hospital after the birth her family brought everything over and set it up. 

It's great that most of you are having a shower anyway. I wasn't into the idea of a baby shower at first but I'm so glad I had one. It was such a special day and so fun to celebrate and see friends from out of town that I don't get to see that often. We didn't have much family there they will all come for the christening. 

First - I agree with Sweetness you could book a private 3d/4d scan. 

My next scan is Wednesday and I have the glucose test too.


----------



## MoBaby

For everyone wanting a belly: go on vacation for several days and your belly will magically appear lol! Leaving the bahamas (nassau) in the am and looking forward to more controlled eating habits and not feeling guilty for not finishing my portion (each dinner plate cost between 42$-70$ here so not wasting any of that!). I am so stuffed after tonights dinner! I think I have gained probaby 5lbs at least being here. 

Em you have to let me know how the sugar test goes. I really dont want to do it and am debating on even taking it....I guess it depends on how baby measures at my next scan again (was measuring a full week ahead at last scan) b/c if I have GD and a big baby that is bad for my uterus :(


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: that's some pricey food! But the vacation sounds awesome!

I think you want to know if you have GD so you can change your diet (and/or take insulin) to control it. My friend had it and after treating it, her baby was only 6 lbs 7 ozs.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes it's the most expensive food ever! Dh and I spent around 800$ on just food (no drinks and usually water) the past 3.5 days! Some days I didn't eat lunch and we went to starbucks for breakfast. Very expensive food here. But we had fun!!! 
I don't have any risk for GD but I would want to treat it if I had it. Ugh too many test in pg!


----------



## wellsk

Is the glucose test not a standard one then? I thought it was, or maybe it is in the UK? :shrug:
I had been thinking about it lately, as I knew it should be about 28 weeks. 
I have a midwife appointment this week and a rhesus negative injection thing at the hospital at 28 weeks. :)

Hope everyone is well, sorry I'm pretty crap at keeping up to date :blush:


----------



## MoBaby

They say it's standard but you can get your way out of it... I just feel like it's so unnatural to drink a big sugary drink then have your blood sugar tested. Why not just let me eat normal meals then come in and you check my blood sugar or do random checks while I'm there. I just don't like the idea behind the test.


----------



## Em260

Mo - we went to the Bahamas a couple of years ago and I was shocked at the food prices!! Coming from nyc I thought I had seen it all but $60 for an entree was a little much. That's great that you got away though! I'm dying to take another babymoon but I haven't been cleared to fly due to my previa :(

I asked my DH about the glucose testing (he's a physician) since I was wondering why they can't just do a regular fasting blood test but apparently the best way to diagnose diabetes in general is a sugar challenge. Wish we didn't have to do it but GD can have very serious consequences if left untreated, and not just for the baby but for us long term after pregnancy.


----------



## wellsk

Thanks for the knowledge Em and Mr Em :flower:

When I went to Dubai, the prices were pretty similar there. But I can never help myself, I go on holiday to eat everything! :haha:
Ironically on the same holiday we went to Thailand, which as you can imagine, is dirt cheap! I don't think we could've chosen two more different places.


----------



## MoBaby

Em what kind of physician is dh? Just out of curiosity not because I don't trust his opinion lol.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Em what kind of physician is dh? Just out of curiosity not because I don't trust his opinion lol.

lol about trusting his opinion ;). Allergy and Immunology


----------



## MoBaby

Cool... I work in interventional radiology.. I'm always curious :)


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> Cool... I work in interventional radiology.. I'm always curious :)

Ooh that's why you had access to scans before :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes and I won't do them now since I'm team yellow... Doesn't help I'm a PA and know how to read them too no more fun self scanning :)


----------



## FirstTry

Waaaa! I have gestational diabetes AND anemia ](*,)

I'm being transferred to the high risk OB. I guess you should be careful what you wish for; I'm sure there will be many more scans for me now.


----------



## Em260

First - oh no sorry :hugs: I know how it feels to have these complications thrown at you I was really stunned when I first learned of my previa. But on a positive note it's good they caught it and it's a very manageable condition.


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to hear that first! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

First! Ick! So sorry!!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, guys. It's just jarring because things were going so well, I thought. But I do think it will be manageable once they tell me exactly what to do. 

And, after doing some research, it doesn't seem like these issues are life-threatening to baby or me, so that's comforting. I just hope to be able to prevent any harm to baby. We love him so much already!


----------



## Mells54

First, I'm sorry. But on a positive note it is very manageable.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- oh no I'm sorry to hear that. But yes like em sai very very manageable.


----------



## Em260

I had my 28 week appointment today and everything looks great with baby. She is getting big now and measuring almost two weeks ahead :). The OB actually said "this kid is huge!" haha. I had my glucose test as well. The drink didn't tasted that bad, it's sort of like flat orange soda. I should get the results in the next day or so. 

Some slightly not so good news my placenta previa hasn't budged at all from my last visit so now I'm back to most likely having a c-section. It's okay though I've been preparing myself for a c-section since about 12 weeks. The OB will make the final call at 32 weeks. 

I also got my vaccination for pertussis which makes me feel better because we've had a big whooping cough outbreak here in NY. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Anyone have scans or appointments coming up?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay glad your scan went good!! I too got my pertussis vaccine as well. And sorry to hear about the placenta. And yes I have weekly scans every fri and bout to start the non stress testing too. 
I'm sure your test will be negative


----------



## MoBaby

I'm worried about getting the pertussis vaccine... They said I should get it but idk. It kinda worries me.


----------



## Em260

Sweet - that's great you are doing weekly monitoring now. Mine is every two weeks until 32 weeks and then I start the weekly. I'm really starting to feel like we're in the homestretch now :)

Mo - what part worries you? You have some time to decide since they recommend getting it between 27-36 weeks.


----------



## Mells54

Em, so happy for you! 

Mo, what is the concern? I haven't heard anything bad about getting the vaccine.

AFM, I have a check up with my OB tomorrow...no US since I had one last week with the preiontologist. Starting to get really uncomfortable since my belly is getting bigger.


----------



## MoBaby

IDK...They want me to get Tdap..I just worry its too much. I've never had pertussis vaccine before and I am due for Tetanus next year but the recommendation is to get pertussis with each pregnancy....Just worries me this hasnt been studied on pregnant women and no one knows if it is truly safe although claims to be...It just seems like a lot to put into your body when you are pregnant. Last time I had a vaccine other than Flu I got a high fever. It makes me feel a little uneasy since this is a "new" indication for the vaccine. I don't feel like there is enough evidence to support the use of the vaccine during pregnancy yet. I'm still thinking about it but will probably do it at the hospital once baby is out.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> IDK...They want me to get Tdap..I just worry its too much. I've never had pertussis vaccine before and I am due for Tetanus next year but the recommendation is to get pertussis with each pregnancy....Just worries me this hasnt been studied on pregnant women and no one knows if it is truly safe although claims to be...It just seems like a lot to put into your body when you are pregnant. Last time I had a vaccine other than Flu I got a high fever. It makes me feel a little uneasy since this is a "new" indication for the vaccine. I don't feel like there is enough evidence to support the use of the vaccine during pregnancy yet. I'm still thinking about it but will probably do it at the hospital once baby is out.

I'm torn too. I understand that there have been pertussis outbreaks in NY and DC recently and that it can be fatal for infants. But I had a reaction to the vaccine as a toddler. So, I'm currently planning to get it right after delivery, while I'm still in the hospital.

Thanks, Mo, for letting us know that it hasn't been studied in pregnant women. That gives me more of a reason to wait until after delivery.


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies. Just wanted to share. We confirmed yesterday we are expecting two girls. Very exciting. Dh was hoping for two girls but now with the news he is talking about wanting baby no 4 for a chance at a boy again lol. Actually all along he has been talking about wanting one more but always had said he only wanted two kids. My how things change lol. I don't think I want to be pregnant again. Lol


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Blue! We'll see what your DH thinks after your twins arrive.

AFM, the diabetes has me down. I'm not even a day into testing my blood and the numbers are disappointing. But it seems the exercise after eating helps. But can I exercise after every meal and snack? I'm already thin. How do I get enough nutrients and calories? I think I'm going to have to have a dietician tell me exactly what to do. And I might need to take insulin. I just worry about baby; he's getting too much sugar :(


----------



## Em260

Blue - congrats!! That is so exciting! 

First - I'm sorry you're feeling down. I think there is an adjustment period after first getting news like this. Good idea about the dietician and I bet it will just take a little time for your numbers to become more stable. I'm sure there are also support boards out there for GD similar to what we have here.


----------



## Em260

MoBaby said:


> IDK...They want me to get Tdap..I just worry its too much. I've never had pertussis vaccine before and I am due for Tetanus next year but the recommendation is to get pertussis with each pregnancy....Just worries me this hasnt been studied on pregnant women and no one knows if it is truly safe although claims to be...It just seems like a lot to put into your body when you are pregnant. Last time I had a vaccine other than Flu I got a high fever. It makes me feel a little uneasy since this is a "new" indication for the vaccine. I don't feel like there is enough evidence to support the use of the vaccine during pregnancy yet. I'm still thinking about it but will probably do it at the hospital once baby is out.

The reason they recommend we get it during pregnancy is so we can pass antibody immunity to the fetus via the placenta. Babies can't be vaccinated for pertussis until they are 2 months old and they aren't fully protected until the 6 months shots. 

It's true it hasn't been "studied" in pregnancy meaning there weren't any clinical trials by the vaccine manufacturer but no one does clinical trials on pregnant women. The vaccination has been given to pregnant women for years here US as well in the UK and there haven't been any reports of problems with it. Also, the vaccine we have now is not the same one we had as children. They changed it years ago after there were reports of reactions to the old one.

I personally feel more comfortable getting it and offering my little girl as much protection as possible because it's such a serious disease in infants. My DH also got the vaccination and we're making grandparents and anyone else that will be around our baby get one as well. 

I think the best thing to do is talk to your OB. He or she can help you understand the risks and benefits and help you make an informed decision.


----------



## MoBaby

My ob will tell me to get it. I probably will have me and dh vaccinated at birth. Idk... Still deciding. I've read the literature and it was only made a recommendation last year... So there hasn't been enough time in my opinion to have enough data in vaccinating pregnant women. I'm sure it's fine but I'd like more data lol. Idk why that one freaks me out a bit.


----------



## Em260

The recommendation that pregnant women get it was made in 2011 and last year it was updated to recommend that it be given in each pregnancy. Before 2011 it was given to many pregnant women that had been exposed to pertussis or during pertussis outbreaks. I've read the literature too ;)

I still think it's best to ask your OB but ultimately you have to do what you're comfortable doing. Unfortunately none of these decisions are easy.


----------



## Em260

On an unrelated note ;), it's freezing here! What are you ladies doing about winter coats? Anyone found cute coats that aren't super $$? I was hoping I could get by without one but I think it's going to be a necessity.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- yay congrats that's so exciting!!!! 

First- after diet change etc you should be able to level your sugars out very quickly. Try not to worry :). I know hard. But a lot of woman have it and is controlled very easy if the mother is willing to try. Which I know u will :)

Em- I know I'm glad we are on the down hill slide. I'm just getting sooooooo excited each day!!! The only bad thing is not working the days go by slow. 

Mells- it's going to get more uncomfortable lol. I'm now at the point I can't sleep in my bed, can't lay on side too long hips start to hurt and when I finally drift off I have to pee lol like 5-8 times a night. (not complaining though just happy to be baking these little guys )

As far as the pertussis I was highly recommended to get it by 3 top perinatologist around the kc area. They have done and seen a lot and never had an issue. As faw as getting it at birth won't do any good for your baby because they need it in utero. There are several cases that babies pass from whooping cough before being old enough to be vaccinated. With me there was no hesitation as my babies will be premies and want to do everything possible to protect my little guys. And by me seeing sooooo many cases of whooping cough too and kids being so sick from it. But as for everyone. It's a personal choice you have to make. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> On an unrelated note ;), it's freezing here! What are you ladies doing about winter coats? Anyone found cute coats that aren't super $$? I was hoping I could get by without one but I think it's going to be a necessity.

I have two A-line wool coats, one peacoat length, one longer, that fit the bump. They were not special purchases for pregnancy. Something like that might work for you and be usable afterwards.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> I have two A-line wool coats, one peacoat length, one longer, that fit the bump. They were not special purchases for pregnancy. Something like that might work for you and be usable afterwards.

Thanks, this is a great idea! All of my jackets are fitted in the waist so they're getting tight and I know they won't last much longer. But I would rather buy something that I can wear after pregnancy, especially since I only have 9 weeks left. I'm off to google A-line coats :)


----------



## BabyD225

hey Ladies-
I got the Tdap and the flu vaccine... I'm a supervisor in the special education field for 10 years now.. and I firmly believe in vaccines.. I just got a notification today that there is also a measles outbreak in NY because parents are deciding not to vaccinate their kids... I know our kids aren't protected and our antibodies are passed to them before they can get vaccinated so I would recommend it to anyone! But it's everyone's personal choice... 

Em- Luckily one of my coats still fits me- so I haven't had to get anything although I did think of getting one of those thin down ones from Uniqlo... I need to find a dress for my shower.. any suggestion? I can't figure out what size I'd be on ASOS... my shower is Dec 1st so I'd love to try something on before then...

My 28 week sono is tomorrow! So excited.. My mom and mother in law are coming to it too. I'm doing the 24 hr urine test today to bring with me tomorrow... not very easy peeing in a jug standing up! lol I also have the glucose test tomorrow morning... so I'm ready with my cold orange syrup :) Hope it's not too gross.. Em you made me feel better about that!! Here's a belly pic from last night... I know you all love my pink leopard robe.. don't laugh :)


----------



## BabyD225

forgot the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







28w.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MoBaby

You're so small!!! Thanks for the bump pic!! Idk about dress sizing... My dresses still fit. My jeans are a different story. Still fit but uncomfortable when I sit down. 

I was wondering about the cost thing. I have a couple that are too big with extra room so hopefully those work.


----------



## WannabeeMum

Hi ladies,

First - anaemia during pregnancy is very common. I was told I was anaemic at my 20 week OB visit. I took a liquid supplement called SpaTone until just a few weeks ago (I lost a lot of blood during delivery) and am fine. Your GD should also be able to be controlled by food - fear not. While I'm sure it was a surprise you can manage it with some dietary modifications. I'm a dietitian and recommend speaking to one locally. Good luck. 

I got my whooping cough vaccine in hospital after delivery. Was mandatory here in Australia. No adverse reactions. 

Em - exciting that you're on the home stretch. For Asos clothes the sizes are 1-2 sizes larger than American sizes. I'm usually a 4 or 6 and ordered size 8 from Asos. Happy shopping!!

AFM - plugging along and counting the days until my trip home to Canada.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby-soooo cute!! Good luck with your appt!!!

Wanna-glad everything is going good!!! Do u have family in Canada??


----------



## Em260

BabyD - aww cute bump! So exciting your appointment is tomorrow! Yeah don't worry about the taste of the drink it was not bad at all and I didn't feel anything different after drinking it either. Asos has free shipping and free returns so I usually get a couple of sizes and then just send back whatever doesn't work. Wannabee is right about sizing up, I'm usually a 0 or 2 but I can be anywhere from a 2-6 in their sizes. 

Wannabee - great to hear things are going well. When are you heading to Canada?


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sweet and Em - I'm actually Canadian but live inAustralia with my Aussie husband. We moved here two years ago. My family is North of Toronto. Heading home in just over 3 weeks and will be there for 6 wonderful weeks. Andrew is looking forward to meeting his cousins, aunties, uncles and grandpa. And seeing grandma again.


----------



## BabyD225

My appt went well.. He was measuring in at 3lbs at 28 weeks 1 day... I think that's pretty normal, right? Everything looked great. She said it seems like I may have an extra lobe on my placenta but it was more for her knowledge during the c-section that they didn't leave a piece in. They also saw a little fluid in my cervical canal but she also said it wasn't a concern.. i had a small drop of blood a few days ago and she said it wasn't anything worrying but would be normal considering the fluid. His head was already down but we didn't get a good 4d ultrasound because his hand was covering one side of his face and my placenta the other! So upset... I have another sono in two weeks, which they said is my last sono for the whole pregnancy! Crazy!!!! I have regular appts every two weeks but I guess those are just heart dopplers and urine measurements? This is flying by now...


----------



## Mells54

Baby D sounds like things are moving along nicely!!!


----------



## Em260

Wannabee - that sounds like it will be so special to see your family and have Andrew spend so much time with them!

BabyD - great update!! Sounds like your little guy is right on track and he is the same size as my little girl. My OB said she is huge haha I guess the average weight for 28 weeks is 2 lbs. We had the same problem and weren't able to get a 4D pic. 

First - thanks for the idea about the a-line coat! I found one that I love and will definitely wear after this pregnancy is over too :)


----------



## FirstTry

Good to hear, Em.

So, I'm still struggling with the gestational diabetes, but the panic period has passed. I have a good handle on my sugars during the day, but my morning number (known as fasting glucose) is still high. They say that could be caused by my glucose getting too low when I'm sleeping, so the body pumps more sugar into my blood. I'm going to talk to doctors again tomorrow to see if anyone has ideas, like maybe a bigger bedtime snack or waking up in the middle of the night to eat?

In other news, I had my shower this weekend. It was so wonderful to see everyone and to get their well wishes for us :flower:


----------



## Em260

First - I'm glad you're feeling better about things. It seems like a snack before bed would make sense maybe something higher protein. I'm sure they will have ideas for you. That's great you had your shower! It's such a fun experience :)


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Doing great I think :) appt and scan Monday. I can't wait!! I'm secretly hoping to get written out of work but that's not going to happen lol... If I work too any hours/days I start to have more tightening. I'm going to tell my dr and see what come of it :) baby moves around a lot and i listen to hb every morning and it's perfect :)

How are you??


----------



## wellsk

Ooh! Are you going to try and find out the gender? or have you already found out... sorry baby brain! :haha:

Ironically I have just been signed off work today for SPD. I'm the opposite of you and rather gutted that I can't do it anymore. I adore my job, but I'm simply in too much pain to 1) travel there, as it takes about an hour and a half each way and 2) Concentrate or sit comfortably while there :nope:

It's so lovely to feel them move around lots! Have you felt kicks from the outside yet?

Aside from the SPD, and the worry from myself and the MW that I might be getting Pre-e symptoms... I'm not too bad! :haha:

I did online food shopping for the first time today, that's exciting, right?! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

I have had my anatomy scan already and we are team yellow!! 
I get scans every time igo due to my high risk status :) I love seeing little mo!

I just started feeling outside kicks the other day!! So weird!! Love it.


----------



## L4hope

Welsk that doesn't sound like fun. Had to look that up to see what it was. It's crazy what pregnancy can do to our bodies. I hope you don't end up with pre E. I ended up with it along with HELLP syndrome. Came on suddenly for me but ended up pretty sick from it. No fun at all! Fingers crossed you don't have to deal with it!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I'm glad things are going well for you!

Wellsk: Sorry to hear about the SPD and possible Pre-E. Hopefully, both are manageable.

AFM, it's been a doozy of a couple weeks. The gestational diabetes diagnosis sent me in a tailspin. And just when I was getting a handle on that, we got news that I'm a carrier for a rare genetic disorder that could cause severe mental rettardation. That made the GD look trivial.

The chances are only 0.5% that this baby has the disorder, but when it is your baby, you focus on that chance. I had an amnio and have to wait two weeks for the results. DH has been a bit of a mess about this news, so I've had to try to take care of him too. 

I am remaining confident that this baby is part of the 99.5% who are not affected, while also researching the condition in order to understand what it would mean for us.

Since this forum is anonymous, I will share that the genetic counselor told us a late-term abortion is possible. But, if this is our fate, I think we can handle having such a child (and, eventually, adult) in our lives. It would involve mourning the loss of the child we thought we were going to have and accepting a different child instead.

Yes, this is all horrific. No, it won't happen to any of you. This was something in my family that I hadn't understood until a week or two ago, so I never looked into it.

We aren't talking to people about this. Hopefully, the test results will show that baby doesn't have the disorder. When that happens, we have decided to donate $1,000 to a charity that helps provide for children and adults with this disorder.


----------



## MoBaby

First so sorry about finding out about the disorder :( was this through routine blood tests? I didnt have my last set of markers done. Is DH a carrier also? Would you both would have to be carriers in order for the baby to be affected like with cystic fibrosis? Do you mind sharing what genetic abnormality it is? If you dont want to I understand! It seems your chances are so low; Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that all is perfect with the amnio.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First so sorry about finding out about the disorder :( was this through routine blood tests? I didnt have my last set of markers done. Is DH a carrier also? Would you both would have to be carriers in order for the baby to be affected like with cystic fibrosis? Do you mind sharing what genetic abnormality it is? If you dont want to I understand! It seems your chances are so low; Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that all is perfect with the amnio.

Thank you! All thoughts and prayers are appreciated :thumbup:

I'd prefer not to identify it. This was NOT discovered through routine blood tests. My mother told me like 10 years ago that there's something about my uncle and cousin that I should look into when having kids and mentioned it again recently, but I blew it off, not understanding what she meant. My uncle and cousin are perfectly fine, but are carriers. My mother was never tested, but we now know she must be a carrier too. So, she didn't stress about it when she had kids, nor did my grandparents, one of which must have been a carrier too.

For the general population, only 1 in 50,000 people are carriers. But if your parent is a carrier, you have a 49.5% chance of being a carrier and a 1% change of having one of a few disorders. For this baby, we were able to virtually eliminate all those disorders except one, which is why his risk is only 0.5% and not 1%.

How we figured this out: I finally brought a copy of my uncle's genetic diagnosis to my OB a couple weeks ago. That's what initiated the test. DH has not been tested. It only takes one parent.

Perhaps science gives us too much info. Is it worth stressing over a 0.5% chance? This is the result of a chromosomal abnormality, so you could get a karyotype analysis. Or a full gene sequencing. But, again, is that a good idea if it will only make you stress like us over a 0.5% chance?

On the other hand, we would likely have done PGD had we known this was a possibility. And we plan to do so for baby #2.

Oh, and this might also explain our "unexplained" infertility and miscarriage and chemical, as roughly two thirds of my eggs are not capable of producing a full-term baby.


----------



## MoBaby

Oh wow! 0.5% is very low but I would have done the amino also.. Fx for great results! Never an easy moment in infertility world.


----------



## Turkey16

This is intense First...I'm hoping and praying for you.


----------



## Em260

First - sending lots of prayers your way :hugs: The odds are very low but I totally understand when it's your baby any chance at all is so nerve-wracking. I hope the amnio results come back quickly.


----------



## MoBaby

Scan today was great except little mo was not cooperative and we didn't get pics :( hb was good and growth was good and plenty of room! Cervix measured 3.4cm and no funneling. I'm going every 2 weeks now because of the tightening I've had.. Dr isn't overly concerned and says because of my smaller uterus and surgeries and being thin I will feel them more than usual. No more than 8 hr work days so that means no more call! And no more long work stretches either. If it gets worse I have to call right away but everything is looking great so far.


----------



## Em260

Mo - great update! It's good they are having you come in every 2 weeks. I've had the same problem getting pics of my little girl lately. She's always covering her face with her hands :)


----------



## FirstTry

Great report, Mo!


----------



## BabyD225

First.. hoping for the best possible outcome..xoxo

Mo- great report!! My baby keeps covering his face on one side and my placenta is on the other!! Sucks!!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave: 

My latest scan showed the baby is sort of head down, with his head near my left hip and his butt to the right of my belly button. That's good, I guess, as maybe he'll be in the right position for delivery. And now I know what that huge lump is that pushes out next to my belly button when he's wiggling; it's his cute bottom!

No news on the amnio results yet, but I feel a bit more at peace because we have made the decision that we are definitely not going to consider any other route than to keep our little miracle. There was never a bit chance of making a different decision, but we did want to consider the alternatives.

Out of fear, DH had pulled back a bit from talking to the baby and kissing my belly, but between me pushing him and us making this decision, he's come around.

Anyway, I'm confident that everything is fine. Hopefully, the only thing that comes out of this is that a worthy cause gets a big donation out of us and our families, as we've come to understand a bit more about this disorder.

I hope everyone else is feeling well and things continue to go smoothly for you.


----------



## BabyD225

First- I'm glad you've come to a comfortable resolution to what's going on regardless of what you find out. Must be a big relief just knowing what the plan is. My baby is head down too!! Crazy how quick it's going now, right? I have my next sono (and last I believe) on Friday.. hoping to get a face picture without his hands in the way!!!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING AND CHANNUKAH TO ALL THAT CELEBRATE!! XOXO


----------



## WannabeeMum

What a tough thing to find out, First. My fingers and toes are crossed that bub is healthy and in that 99.5%.


----------



## wellsk

Sorry I'm a little late in all the replies! First, I'm so sorry about the the risk factor for the disorder. I really hope that the test results come back okay and your little one is okay! It must make it so nervewracking and time must be dragging! :hugs:

Mo, so glad they're keeping a close eye on the tightenings. Fingers crossed everything is okay :)


----------



## BabyD225

Had my 30 week sono.. he's measuring at 3lbs 13 oz... they are anticipating a big boy.. happy to hear that!! I love chubby babies and I'm having a c section so it doesn't matter to me!! :)

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!!


----------



## wellsk

Aww bless! He will be a chunky boy by the sounds of it babyD! Not long to go now, you must be really excited! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yay babyd! Glad he is a good size!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Had my 30 week sono.. he's measuring at 3lbs 13 oz... they are anticipating a big boy.. happy to hear that!! I love chubby babies and I'm having a c section so it doesn't matter to me!! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!!

Glad that everything is going well, BabyD!


----------



## Mells54

Happy to heat things are well babyD


----------



## Melissa001

Hey em I'm here to join you


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Melissa! :hi:
Why don't you tell us about yourself? :)

I'm Kathryn, I'm 23 and my DH is 30, we've been married 3 and a half years from the Midlands, UK. We have MFI and conceived through an ICSI clinical trial in May using a Kisspeptin trigger. 
Now expecting a little girl on 25th February :)


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Hi ladies! :wave: May I join you? :flower:

I little bit about DH and me. We're Highschool sweethearts, got married really young and are coming up on our 13th Wedding Anniversary which is also my EDD.
We're LTTC, DH has Azoospermia (0 sperm) and I have Endometriosis. We got pregnant this time doing an IUI-D. Like a lot of you I don't really seem to fit in anywhere else. This pregnancy has been chalked full of complications and it's kind of hard to share with people that haven't had to fight this hard to get pregnant.
A little bit about my pregnancy to date. Everything went fantastic up until week 13-14. My NT came back amazing, the baby was actually where it was suppose to be this time. It seemed like things were going to go normal as planned. And then I got an e-mail from our sperm bank saying there was a problem with our donor. Turns out he's a carrier for a rare genetic disorder that can cause a lot of health problems and has a high mortality rate. The babies chances of inheriting it are anywhere between 1-50%. Then I had a Lupus flare, we didn't know before then that I even had Lupus (though it is strong in my family). Lupus can cause preterm birth in 25% of the ppl affected by it and 20% experience miscarriage/stillbirth. Then they decided to do an early test for GD, that came back + and I was told I'd have to go in for an OGTT every 4 weeks which I've declined (I view the glucose as poison) so now I get a A1C every 4 weeks and that's come back normal every time. The most recent development is that my OB accidentally found that I have Antithrombin Deficiency (high risk of blood clots) which he thinks might be hereditary. So now I have to inject myself daily with anti-coagulants. Statistic of miscarriage/stillbirth on that is 17%. To top it all off I'm also at high risk for preeclampsia. 
All of that information combined, I can no longer receive fertility treatment in DK (I'm from Colorado btw, DH is Danish). Understandably so all hings considered. It just means this is our last chance.
Sorry for the long post. I hope I haven't scared too many of ya'll off.


----------



## FirstTry

Guenhwyvar said:


> Hi ladies! :wave: May I join you? :flower:
> 
> I little bit about DH and me. We're Highschool sweethearts, got married really young and are coming up on our 13th Wedding Anniversary which is also my EDD.
> We're LTTC, DH has Azoospermia (0 sperm) and I have Endometriosis. We got pregnant this time doing an IUI-D. Like a lot of you I don't really seem to fit in anywhere else. This pregnancy has been chalked full of complications and it's kind of hard to share with people that haven't had to fight this hard to get pregnant.
> A little bit about my pregnancy to date. Everything went fantastic up until week 13-14. My NT came back amazing, the baby was actually where it was suppose to be this time. It seemed like things were going to go normal as planned. And then I got an e-mail from our sperm bank saying there was a problem with our donor. Turns out he's a carrier for a rare genetic disorder that can cause a lot of health problems and has a high mortality rate. The babies chances of inheriting it are anywhere between 1-50%. Then I had a Lupus flare, we didn't know before then that I even had Lupus (though it is strong in my family). Lupus can cause preterm birth in 25% of the ppl affected by it and 20% experience miscarriage/stillbirth. Then they decided to do an early test for GD, that came back + and I was told I'd have to go in for an OGTT every 4 weeks which I've declined (I view the glucose as poison) so now I get a A1C every 4 weeks and that's come back normal every time. The most recent development is that my OB accidentally found that I have Antithrombin Deficiency (high risk of blood clots) which he thinks might be hereditary. So now I have to inject myself daily with anti-coagulants. Statistic of miscarriage/stillbirth on that is 17%. To top it all off I'm also at high risk for preeclampsia.
> All of that information combined, I can no longer receive fertility treatment in DK (I'm from Colorado btw, DH is Danish). Understandably so all hings considered. It just means this is our last chance.
> Sorry for the long post. I hope I haven't scared too many of ya'll off.

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry that you have had to endure all of this! :hugs: 

I understand some of what you're going through. Have you had or are you planning an amino to check on the genetic condition? We are in the very long two week wait for results from ours.

The good news is that you've made it to 29 weeks! The baby should have greater than 90% chance of survival if born today. And many genetic disorders would have resulted in pregnancy loss much earlier. So, you're in great shape with this baby! And since IUI worked for you this time, you could do it again for subsequent children. IUI with donor sperm is not cheap, but it only costs a fraction of what IVF costs. Then again, you might decide that your family is complete after this baby.

Do you know the sex?


----------



## MoBaby

Wow guen! That is a lot to have going on now! Hopefully everything will come back fine with genetics (did you have amniocentesis) and if everything continues to go well you could go onto have another pregnancy if everything is treated well. I hope all continues to go okay!


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Guen! So sorry to hear about all your problems... you have definitely not had a simple pregnancy so far :hugs:


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Thanks ladies.

First: I read your post so I knew you'd be able to understand everything.

I've not been offered an amnio unfortunately. I don't think my Dr's are willing to do it either. The gov here wont allow for me to receive any further fertility treatment (even though I'm paying for it). We've had 3 u/s since week 20 and the baby won't reveal it's gender. We have a little ninja.


----------



## wellsk

Three scans and still haven't found out baby's gender? Little one is obviously extreme shy! :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Guenhwyvar said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> First: I read your post so I knew you'd be able to understand everything.
> 
> I've not been offered an amnio unfortunately. I don't think my Dr's are willing to do it either. The gov here wont allow for me to receive any further fertility treatment (even though I'm paying for it). We've had 3 u/s since week 20 and the baby won't reveal it's gender. We have a little ninja.

Wow, the govt won't allow it? Ugh. Anyway, focusing on this baby, I'll guess it's a girl, since boys are easier to spot, if you know what I mean :winkwink:

How are you feeling? Are you on a special diet?


----------



## L4hope

Hi Guen. You have had quite the roller coaster ride through your pregnancy. Hoping it all ends with a good outcome for you and baby. I had pre E and HELLP syndrome so can relate with that but hopefully you won't have to experience that. You're getting very close to term!:hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

It looks like the amnio was a dud, not enough cells. We have to wait for birth to get answers. I'm feeling okay, just hoping we can get back the excitement we had before, even though we don't have an answer.


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> It looks like the amnio was a dud, not enough cells. We have to wait for birth to get answers. I'm feeling okay, just hoping we can get back the excitement we had before, even though we don't have an answer.

Oh First, I'm sorry to hear this. I think you will get the excitement back, it will just take a little time. I know it's hard but concentrate on the 99.5% chance that everything is just fine with your little guy. I know it's easier said than done though:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Oh first :( so sorry!! Man. To go through such a procedure and no answers now until delivery. Everything is going to turn out fine :) unknown it's hard not to worry but 99.5% chance of normal is favorable towards a perfectly healthy little boy :)


----------



## Em260

Guen - welcome! I'm sorry you've had to go through all of that :hugs:. I'll echo what the others said it's a great sign you've made it so far and I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Mells54

First, sorry to hear your news. And I agree with the others, concentrate on the positives.

AFM, officially released to my OB...no more high risk doc needed. The twins are measuring ahead which is good considering they will probably arrive earlier than a singleton.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alright ladies here is my story why i have not been on here.

At 29+6 went to the doc office late at night to to clear watery fluid running down my leg etc. They examined me and my water broke on baby A so I was admitted right there til I deliver the boys. They gave me the steriod shots and the mag bolus and the two day drip. Which the bolus made me so sick. Anyway fluid cont to leak off and on but both babies doing great and had goo fluid.

At 31+3 started getting contractions that wouldnt go away with meds, and water was gushing out every time i would move. one do visualized my cerivx and it was closed. Approx 2 hours later still having contractions and getting worse. the peritanologist did a manual and I was dilated to a 3 at this time. The doc said "well your going to have your babies tonight" I instantly started crying in fear they would be too little. the doc reassured me they were almost 32 weeks and them both being breech and the way I was in active labor I wouldnt make it through the night and safer for the boys so nothing would come out like feet first, etc,

Called DH crying and he left work headed my way as the c-section was going to be in 45 min.

Anyway they did the c-section. baby a first and he was crying then next baby b and doc said he was crying before the umbilical cord was even cut. 

Baby A Gunner 3 lbs 13 oz 15 1/2 in 
Baby B Gavin 4 lbs 2 oz 17 in 
born 12/3/13

They have been doing great! the doctors are very impressed with how great they are doing. Both babies on room air no help with breathing not even nasal cannula, both babies maintaining body heat. In fact one baby doesnt need the constant temp. I have been able to hold both babies

Doc said NICU for approx 1 month but if they cont to do great it will be less.

DH and I are sooooo in love!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Love them to death
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby A Gunner
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby B Gavin
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## L4hope

Congratulations Sweetness! Your boys look perfect!! I had my little guy at 33w6d so can understand how frightening it feels getting the surprise you have tonhave them early. But I think getting the steroid shots in really helps make a difference. Oh and isn't magnesium the worst?! I was on it for the five days before I had my son and two days after. Awful! Sounds like your boys will be out of the NICU in no time! No bradys boys!! Congrats!


----------



## Blue12

Sweetness. Congratulations. They are absolutely gorgeous and sounds like they are doing so well xxxxc


----------



## Sweetness_87

L4- man you were on mag for a long time! You strong woman you lol. Thanks so much, we are soooooooo in love we just hold them for hours and stare at them then each other. I am so blessed and grateful to have finally gotten preg and stay preg and be so into these babies my husband and I created.. Its just simply amazing. 
I have been pumping every 3 hours to try to get something going and so far little drops here and there so thats good


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations Sweetness! They're beautiful boys! :)


----------



## Turkey16

Such wonderful news Sweetness!!! I was nervous for a second, but what a perfect ending! The boys are gorgeous, and it sounds like you and DH are in 7th heaven! Congrats to you both!!! Oh, and I LOVE the names!!!


----------



## Em260

Congratulations Sweetness!!! Aww they are gorgeous! So so happy for you! Such great news they are doing so well and hope it won't be long before you're all home together. Love their names too!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats sweet!! So happy for you that your premies are doing so amazingly!!! What a scary time it must have been for you guys. They are so precious!! The babies are great sizes for being so early! Congrats again. I was wondering where you were!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Sweetness! That is awesome!!! They are absolutely gorgeous! I'm sitting here crying while reading your post.

Sorry that you had all the drama, but it sounds like the boys are pretty strong for preemies. Enjoy! Oh, and very cool names.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks again ladies we are just in awe its crazy crazy!! I will keep you all updated. Also starting to get more and more drops of colostrum! They are surprised since they are my first and im super early. btu im doing every 3 hours for 20 min :)

also first- I was reading and your baby IS going to be fine, I just know it. Not to mention we all worked so hard and the Lord wouldnt give us more then we can handle. 

to everyone else hope all is well. And belly pics!! I cant share mine anymore lol. but i was measuring like late 40 weeks before c section


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness_87 said:


> L4- man you were on mag for a long time! You strong woman you lol. Thanks so much, we are soooooooo in love we just hold them for hours and stare at them then each other. I am so blessed and grateful to have finally gotten preg and stay preg and be so into these babies my husband and I created.. Its just simply amazing.
> I have been pumping every 3 hours to try to get something going and so far little drops here and there so thats good

Ha! I didn't feel strong at the time but after we work so hard to get these precious little miracles we do whatever it takes to bring them safely and soundly into the world and in my case to live through it. My one nurse would describe me as being "mag-e"! The hardest part about it is it made meeting my son a blur and I was already having to wait to meet him because I needed to have my csection under general anesthesia. Ugh..what we go through. But as I sit here now with my beautiful boy sleeping on my chest, I know I'd go through it all a million times over to have him!

Oh I remember the pumping every three hours! It's so hard to wake up in the middle of the night to pump and not have your Los with you. I hope you have the hands free bra. If not I highly recommend it!


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness!!! I am sitting at work crying looking at the picture of you with Gavin and Gunner!! How beautiful!!! So happy they're doing ok and you are as well. It's so crazy to see them in real life- my baby is the same size as them and it's amazing to finally see what that looks like out of my belly!!! Congratulations Mommy!!!!

First- So sorry the amnio was a bust! I have faith that you're in the 99.5% zone... only a little while longer until you get to fall in love with your beautiful perfect baby!

Melissa- Welcome!! I'm Jessica...31 and I live in NY. My husband and I have known each other for 10 years and been married for 2... after many failed IUI attempts and an IVF M/C, I got pregnant again on a FET.. and am currently 31 weeks! I am very high risk so this whole road is scary and anxiety producing... but this is a great place to talk!! 

Guen- Welcome to you as well! I completely agree with first's post to you!! I feel like you're not getting the right treatment there!! Have you thought about coming home to the U.S. for another opinion? Good news is that you're so close and could safely deliver the baby soon if necessary. Hope you're feeling OK! 

Hi to Em, L4Hope, Mobaby, Turkey, Wellsk and anyone else I missed!!


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, I'm so excited for you!!! Congrats! I know it must have been scary but you have strong little boys there!

On another note, I got a call today that my fetal fibronectin test came back positive. Not sure if any of you have done this test. A negative test means you are not at risk for preterm labor, and a positive test means...nothing really according to my OB. It doesn't mean you will go into preterm labor it just means precaution needs to be taken. Since my cervix is so long, 5.22 cm, they aren't worried but I do have to have a round of steroids as an over treatment in case I do go into labor prematurely. Of course I'm really scared, but assured not to worry by both my OB, nurse, and periontologist midwife.


----------



## BabyD225

Mells.. is that a standard test to get??


----------



## wellsk

Sorry to hear about the test results Mells. I have had the test when I went in having contractions a couple of weeks ago. But mine came back as negative. 
From what I've read, having a positive (as you said) doesn't mean a fat lot. It means you might go into labour in the next two weeks, but is highly inaccurate. I would take it that its good that they're being cautious, but potentially everything will be okay :) 
As your ob has said, there is also reason to suggest that you won't be going into labour soon, but if you have even slight symptoms, I would speak to your ob/midwife/labour ward immediately! :thumbup:

BabyD, as far as I'm aware its not standard in the UK. As it's usually done during a pelvic exam if you're having other symptoms (like contractions).


----------



## Em260

Mells - sorry about the test results :hugs: I know it's hard not to worry but as long as the doctors aren't concerned and your cervix is so long I think you're in good shape.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the positive words. I've been doing so reading up and a positive result in conjunction with a short cervix is the real indicator of trouble. I got even more reassurances for another nurse today that said my cervix was excellent and I should be fine. They are going to repeat the test at my next appt to see if there is any change. Scared but feeling better about it.


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Mells! Think positive and take it easy!!!


----------



## WannabeeMum

Sweet - a huge congrats. Your boys are absolutely gorgeous. Like L4, I delivered at 33+3 after my water broke at 32 weeks. I also had a cesarean and Andrew was sent right to the NICU. It was very hard not having him with me all of the time and made the endless pumping seem like such a chore. But every minute I was able to spend with him made it worth it. Keep up the awesome work you're doing and enjoy every single cuddle you get. They're a great size - fingers crossed you're all home together for Christmas!!


----------



## Turkey16

How are all you mamas and soon-to-be-mamas feeling? We just got the call...SNOW DAY TODAY! This mama is going back to bed! Hope everyone is great!


----------



## BabyD225

Turkey16 said:


> How are all you mamas and soon-to-be-mamas feeling? We just got the call...SNOW DAY TODAY! This mama is going back to bed! Hope everyone is great!

Hey Turkey!! Happy snow day! I took off the day knowing my commute would be horrible! It's coming down hard here on Long Island!! Where are you? I heard its from Tennessee through New England! So pretty out there!


----------



## FirstTry

Snow day for me too, Turkey!

Sweetness: how are you and the babes doing?

Mells: how are you feeling? Any update?

AFM, we are back to being happy and excited, so that is good. I think DH is better with uncertainty (there are many uncertainties when raising a child) than knowing that we are about to know.

I'm at 33w3d and starting to slow down, more fatigue, less mobility. I'm trying to do prenatal yoga to prepare my body for labor, but I only really feel up to it about 2x/week. What are other people doing? Anyone getting a doula?


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hi everyone,

Some of you won't recognize my name because I have been reading but not posting for about 3 months. I have been busy at work preparing for my leave; I'm the only one that does my job so I need to get things ready! 

I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow; getting so pumped. I'm pretty sure the baby dropped last week. I can suddenly breath easier, and there is a bit more pressure down below. There is definitely more aches and pains; loosening of hips/joints/etc. I'm pretty sure she's head down and ready to go too. In fact, I feel her little butt constantly pushing on the right side of my ribs, and when I push on it her whole body pushes against my bottom. I guess that means she's head down? 

Does anyone know anything about diastasis recti? I described my symptoms to my doctor over an email and she said that's what it sounds like I have. It's when your abs start to split apart from each other in the middle; not fun. If you google it, you're going to see some gross pics, and that's not what I look like, but if I do a sit-up there is a ridge that pops up through my middle. So weird.

I don't think I'm going to go the whole 40 weeks; it's just a feeling I'm getting, but who knows; at this point, I'm sure she'll be perfectly healthy.

Congratulations to everyone who has given birth-even the early ones! God bless them that they are well; my sister also delivered her twins at 31 weeks; they were just over 2 lbs each but were completely fine and breathing on their own!

I'll try to check in more now that we're all getting so close to the end!


----------



## 2girls1baby

I just posted my 3D u/s at 20 weeks as my profile pic; I'm sure she's changed a lot in 14 weeks, but I love how it looks like she's smiling:)


----------



## 2girls1baby

Does it take a while for the profile pic to take effect?


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Does it take a while for the profile pic to take effect?

I think you need to change the "avatar" not the profile pic in order for it to show up on your posts.

I'm 3 days behind you and my boy has been head down the past couple weeks (per ultrasound), but I don't think he's dropped. I know what you mean about the butt pushing out. Yesterday, something was pushing out so far/hard near my belly button, that I was asking him to please chill out! I should have just pushed back like you.

Congrats on making it this far!

P.S. - you do sit ups? I don't do sit ups, but when I sit up from lying down, my belly kinda forms a point in the middle. Is that what you are talking about or something else?


----------



## 2girls1baby

First, thanks I'll try changing the avatar.

Yes! Just push back a little....your baby will move...I do it all the time.

I don't do sit ups anymore, just cardio, but if I try to sit straight up from lying down, yes, there is a bit of a point. I was also having gnawing pain around my ribs and a burning patch of skin....both on the right side. My doc said that diastasis recti is what it sounded like, but I'm thinking it's just the baby's position and her pushing on me. My doc hasn't seen me to do a formal assessment.

Congratulations to you too!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies

Boys are doing super great. Today has been an extra rough day for me for some reason. Prob hormones. Just sucks having to leave them in the NICU. I mean I'm the mommy I'm suppose to take care of them. I feel helpless. I feel as if I'm letting them down. Then I'm to the point I'm sooooo exhausted but I don't want to not be there early. I am there from bout 9am-730pm. Later on the weekends when DH doesn't have to work the next day. (Makes it harder cause I live 1 hour 10 min away)

Good note is boys are 1 week old today (will post pics I took today in next post) they both are gaining weight and digesting it good and holding their temps. Before they can go to cribs they have to be 34 weeks (they are32+4) they will be ready before that but have to wait :(. I'm producing a lot of milk which is nice this early on and one of the babies trying to latch on. They also might get their IVs taken out 2-3 days cause they might not need them anymore!!

I'm hoping by end of dec one or both will be home. 

Thank you ladies for asking. This NICU stuff is hard.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Gavin
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sweetness_87

Gunner
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Em260

Sweet - aww they are gorgeous thanks for sharing pics! I'm sorry you're having a hard time :hugs: I'm praying they can quickly move to the regular cribs and be on they're way home soon and hopefully in time for Christmas.

2girls - I remember you! welcome back. If you have diastasis recti any sort of sit up will make it worse and should be avoided! If you're lying down you should roll to your side and then push yourself up with your arms. I'm starting to feel the beginning of this too which I think is made worse by my two abdominal surgeries since I had a large Incision near my belly button.


----------



## MoBaby

Aww sweet!! Babies are so cute! I'm glad they are doing well! I can only imagine how difficult it is with babies in nicu now. They look like they are doing fantastic though!


----------



## L4hope

Welcome back 2girls. You are getting very close to dday!

Sweet, your boys look great! Sounds like they are doing very well and will be going home with you in no time! Soon both little ones will be ready to nurse, and god love you, I can't imagine nursing two!! Do they have you putting them to breast every time you're there for a feeding? I'm surprised they won't let the babies try an open crib until 34weeks. Maybe mine had that rule too but I thought it was just once they can maintain temperature on their own. I'm sure every place has their own way though. It was one of the hardest days of my life getting discharged and not bringing T home with me. Just remember they are getting the best care and what they need to be strong healthy little guys for when they come home. Having your babies in the NICU is a very stressful thing. Wannabe and I can completely understand. Not to mention you're body is still recovering, your hormones are out of whack, and you're EXHAUSTED! Hang in there, it will get better and you'll all be home soon! :hugs:
If you ever want to talk about things or have questions feel free to pm me. Sometimes it helps to know someone who has gone through it.


----------



## BabyD225

Sweet! they are beautiful! i can't imagine how hard it is for you but hang in there... this is making them healthy and strong! Thinking about you and hugging you through the post!!

2girls- Of course I remember you! Congrats on being so far along.. isn't it fun knowing we get to meet our babies soon?? I know it's a weird question but can you post a belly pic so I can see what you're talking about? My belly is big but I dont see or feel and point or ridge in the middle of my abs... My friend had Diastasis but I haven't seen her yet.. Only a few more weeks to go... maybe before 40 weeks as you say!! I'm sure you dropped already.. I know my baby is head down but I dont feel that drop everyone speaks of yet.. but i'm only 32 weeks... waiting to breathe easier and stop having reflux!! 

Hey everyone! happy wednesday!


----------



## BabyD225

Oh and we officially booked the OR for the c section!!! It's February 1st at 9am!!! So exciting!


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> 2girls- Of course I remember you! Congrats on being so far along.. isn't it fun knowing we get to meet our babies soon?? I know it's a weird question but can you post a belly pic so I can see what you're talking about? My belly is big but I dont see or feel and point or ridge in the middle of my abs... My friend had Diastasis but I haven't seen her yet.. Only a few more weeks to go... maybe before 40 weeks as you say!! I'm sure you dropped already.. I know my baby is head down but I dont feel that drop everyone speaks of yet.. but i'm only 32 weeks... waiting to breathe easier and stop having reflux!!


Thank you; yes; it's so exciting; I'm starting to get a bit anxious/nervous about it. I'll try to post a pic of my regular belly and then I'll try to flex in a way to make that bulge and post that pic too so you can see the difference. It might not even be Diastasis; it might be a normal bulge that all pregnant women have for all I know! As for the drop, I didn't feel anything in particular. I woke up last Thursday, a day past 33 weeks, and suddenly I've stopped having shortness of breath and a bit more lower pressure. Since that day, I've also had more pelvic joint pain all around. I'll try to see at my appt. tonight if I can get a position and baby size estimate!


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> 2girls- Of course I remember you! Congrats on being so far along.. isn't it fun knowing we get to meet our babies soon?? I know it's a weird question but can you post a belly pic so I can see what you're talking about? My belly is big but I dont see or feel and point or ridge in the middle of my abs... My friend had Diastasis but I haven't seen her yet.. Only a few more weeks to go... maybe before 40 weeks as you say!! I'm sure you dropped already.. I know my baby is head down but I dont feel that drop everyone speaks of yet.. but i'm only 32 weeks... waiting to breathe easier and stop having reflux!!

BabyD- Here you go: The first one is my regular belly; nice and round. The second one I took as I tried to flex like I was doing a sit-up (I was actually standing) and it's taken from point-of-view, so looking down. There isn't much of a bulge, but it is more obvious if I was to do an actual sit-up.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi everyone! Babyd yay for appt booked!!!

2girls you look great! diastasis recti isnt a huge concern and it caused by weakened abd muscles and should go away after the baby is gone and post baby body comes back :) 

AFM: Had my scan today and once again baby didnt want to give us a full face shot but we got a little bit. I am sad because the tech only printed the 4D images and I felt like the profile was seen on the regular pics better. Okay so now the bad part: I have to go in weekly now because I had some funneling. There was 1.1cm of funneling when 2 weeks ago there was none. My cervix length was 3.4-3.7 so there is still 2.3cm below the funneling and as long as it stays the same as that then I dont have to go out of work or have any other intervention. I have been having a bunch of BH contractions this week as well. So I go in on the 19th for another check to see how things are then the week after that. Its very hard to get once a week appts and try to figure out my work with it because they are not very flexible and now with the holidays we are short but I have to do what I have to do. Here is a pic of little mo but its not great.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Mo, it's a great pic! Cute little eyes and nose!

I checked with a different doc tonight in person at my appt and he said diastasis can't be diagnosed until after delivery. If the tissue between my abs doesn't shrink back down, then I have it. He said the ridge I have now is normal. He also said she is head down facing my back ready to go!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - great news about booking the OR! How exciting to have a date!!

Mo - sorry to hear about the funneling :hugs: The good thing is they caught it early and will monitor you so closely now. I hope your work will be flexible with you but like you said you've got to do what you've got to do. Cute pic!


----------



## Em260

I had my 32 week appointment and got some great news! My placenta has moved again and is no longer considered a previa :happydance: Now I can go full term yay! I was going to deliver at 37 weeks which is standard when you have a placenta previa but now it's up to baby when she's ready to arrive. I'm so happy and relieved! They estimated her weight as a little over 4.5 lbs or 75th percentile. The other good news is she has moved into the head down position :)


----------



## MoBaby

That's great em!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## FirstTry

That's awesome news, Em!

You too, 2G1B! My boy is head down, but his back is toward mine. At my childbirth class, they recommended leaning forward ("like a man") when sitting and doing cat/cow pose to get baby's back to flip around. I'll keep trying, but he hasnt turned yet. Still plenty of time, I think.


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> That's awesome news, Em!
> 
> You too, 2G1B! My boy is head down, but his back is toward mine. At my childbirth class, they recommended leaning forward ("like a man") when sitting and doing cat/cow pose to get baby's back to flip around. I'll keep trying, but he hasnt turned yet. Still plenty of time, I think.

First, I learned a lot last night at my appt. One of the doctors I see has been in practice for 25 years and said it has never mattered what position the baby is in, as long as the head is down. He said the baby is going to tilt, move, turn, do all sorts of things until the very end. I wouldn't worry. He also said there is no such thing as "dropping" and "lightening," that it's all made up so that doctors had something to talk about with their patients 25 years ago. Ha ha. He said the reason it's easier to breath in the 3rd trimester is b/c there is less amniotic fluid causing pressure against your lungs, nothing to do with baby. Same for the epidural slowing things down, he said not true. He explained that basically someone without an epidural has more motivation to push because they are in pain, so someone who is not in pain isn't exactly in a hurry to get that baby out. Plus, those women that stall out and are in pain longer are more likely to request an epidural; but they are the ones not making progress in the first place. Makes sense; I never thought of it that way. Good things to know, I suppose!


----------



## Mells54

Wow! So exciting that all you ladies are getting ready to meet your babies!!!!! I can't wait to see pics of all the little ones!

AFM, doing well...feel the twins move all the time. I think I'm starting to get BH contractions a little, but the nurse also told me the cramping could be from growing pains. Third tri on Monday!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

It is exciting! You can look at my belly and see big lumps moving across: a butt, a foot, whatever.

Ladies in the 3rd tri, does anyone else occasionally feel something digging into your hip joint? It feels like baby likes to lodge his fist there which makes it really awkward to raise my knee. 

And sometimes his movements hurt, like when he presses against the placenta hard. DH told me that everytime I tell him about these things, he thinks "yay, go baby!" (as opposed to "poor wife"). It's cute that he's excited (especially after the ordeal last week).


----------



## Blue12

2girls1baby. My dr said the same thing. No such thing as dropping meaning baby is coming sooner. My dd never dropped and came early and fast. Also the epidural she said the same


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> It is exciting! You can look at my belly and see big lumps moving across: a butt, a foot, whatever.
> 
> Ladies in the 3rd tri, does anyone else occasionally feel something digging into your hip joint? It feels like baby likes to lodge his fist there which makes it really awkward to raise my knee.
> 
> And sometimes his movements hurt, like when he presses against the placenta hard. DH told me that everytime I tell him about these things, he thinks "yay, go baby!" (as opposed to "poor wife"). It's cute that he's excited (especially after the ordeal last week).

Which part of the hip joint hurts? Is it one of the sides or the back? If it's the back, it could be your sacroiliac joint; this is below your tailbone and can really hurt bad when it's loosening up to prepare for delivery. This doesn't sound like what you're having, though. If it is, you can get a belt to wear; I did and it helps SO MUCH. I get more of my baby's butt lodging into the right side of my ribs, trying to push my ribs out or something...hurts. I hope you feel better soon; maybe you can give your baby a nudge to move?


----------



## 2girls1baby

Blue12 said:


> 2girls1baby. My dr said the same thing. No such thing as dropping meaning baby is coming sooner. My dd never dropped and came early and fast. Also the epidural she said the same

oh good, nice to know more than one doctor is saying those things!


----------



## BabyD225

Has anyone felt their baby have hiccups? Two nights ago I felt this pulsing on the left side of my belly... thought it felt like a heartbeat.. like every two seconds for 10 minutes or so... Haven't felt anything rhythmic like this before so it kinda freaked me out. Then around 3:30am today it woke me up again. I assumed it was hiccups but it didn't bounce like I'd think hiccups would. I called my OBGYN and they said it could be my aorta or hiccups but I could come in if I wanted to be put on a monitor just to be sure... I said yes I'll come in,... but has anyone felt this before?


----------



## wellsk

Hmmm, I'm not sure. It potentially could be hiccups, get them most days. They feel like tiny little kicks or prods every few seconds. But only quite faint. I can feel them from the outside too... don't know if that sounds familiar?


----------



## Mells54

My friend's baby had hiccups all the time. It was obvious and her belly would move with each one. I think it all depends on how baby is lying in there. With 2, I will notice one is moving and I guess she wakes the other and then she will get moving. It's like dueling banjos in there!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> My friend's baby had hiccups all the time. It was obvious and her belly would move with each one. I think it all depends on how baby is lying in there. With 2, I will notice one is moving and I guess she wakes the other and then she will get moving. It's like dueling banjos in there!

That's so cute, Mells!

I can't say I've ever identified hiccups, just lots of movement.


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> Has anyone felt their baby have hiccups? Two nights ago I felt this pulsing on the left side of my belly... thought it felt like a heartbeat.. like every two seconds for 10 minutes or so... Haven't felt anything rhythmic like this before so it kinda freaked me out. Then around 3:30am today it woke me up again. I assumed it was hiccups but it didn't bounce like I'd think hiccups would. I called my OBGYN and they said it could be my aorta or hiccups but I could come in if I wanted to be put on a monitor just to be sure... I said yes I'll come in,... but has anyone felt this before?

Yes! My baby gets them almost every day; they are closer together than adult ones; like every couple of seconds like you said. I noticed that if I push down on my belly where I think they're coming from, I can't feel them anymore, but when I let go I can feel them again. I'm SURE you heart is totally fine; this sounds like hiccups to me, pulsating and rhythmic little tiny "bounces"! I think you're not feeling big bounces because it's just a tiny baby and muffled by all that fluid too. Some days it's the only movement I feel, so I'm happy to feel them!


----------



## BabyD225

You make me feel so much better! They put me on the monitor and obv no contractions and his heartrate is just fine... just a new feeling. He said it could be my own aortic pulse I feel but I didnt' think that's what it seemed like. I could swear it's hiccups... but its like 2-3 seconds apart... As long as he's ok then Im ok with it.. just a weird feeling compared to the normal movement and kicks...which I feel all day long!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> You make me feel so much better! They put me on the monitor and obv no contractions and his heartrate is just fine... just a new feeling. He said it could be my own aortic pulse I feel but I didnt' think that's what it seemed like. I could swear it's hiccups... but its like 2-3 seconds apart... As long as he's ok then Im ok with it.. just a weird feeling compared to the normal movement and kicks...which I feel all day long!! Hope everyone is well!!

The hiccups are kinda cute if you think about it:)


----------



## 2girls1baby

Does anyone know if frequent Braxton-Hicks can make the delivery faster/smoother? I'm not talking about the BH's that come on toward the end of pregnancy. I have been getting them extremely frequently since 20 weeks, I'm talking like 8+/hour; my doctor was never concerned and obviously it wasn't an issue, since I'm now 36 weeks, but I just wondered if you have heard anything....


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone know if frequent Braxton-Hicks can make the delivery faster/smoother? I'm not talking about the BH's that come on toward the end of pregnancy. I have been getting them extremely frequently since 20 weeks, I'm talking like 8+/hour; my doctor was never concerned and obviously it wasn't an issue, since I'm now 36 weeks, but I just wondered if you have heard anything....

I haven't heard anything like that, but it makes sense. I hope you have an easy delivery :thumbup: 

As far as I know, I haven't had contractions yet. But, and I know this is silly, I tried squeezing my nipple today and a little liquid came out. I hope this means that breastfeeding will come easily! Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## MoBaby

I've had colostrum since about 19 weeks! Crazy! I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Blue12

I didn't have any Braxton hicks with my dd and I had a very very easy delivery. Woke up at 5am one morning with full on labor and contractions 5 mins apart. Got a very fast shower. Arrived at hospital at 6 am. My dd was born in one push by 6:40am no meds, no drs, or nurses. Lol. They had admitted me to a room but said since it was my first they assumed I would be there all day. 

As for colostrum meaning easier time breast feeding I haven't heard that. One part if breast feeding is having enough milk but I think the bigger predictors if success in my experience and knowing of some friends - is how good us the babies latch and how tired is the baby or jaundiced. Also the effort and lack of sleep that goes into breat feeding since they cluster feed so often giving you no rest or breaks (and no one can relieve you if that duty unless you do bottles sometimes).

I never leaked colostrum but I had a very successful experience breast feeding. My friend who did leak colostrum had an abundant supply of milk and had an easy time pumping extra milk. Yet my other friend never leaked colostrum and she had an abundant supply too


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> I didn't have any Braxton hicks with my dd and I had a very very easy delivery. Woke up at 5am one morning with full on labor and contractions 5 mins apart. Got a very fast shower. Arrived at hospital at 6 am. My dd was born in one push by 6:40am no meds, no drs, or nurses. Lol. They had admitted me to a room but said since it was my first they assumed I would be there all day.
> 
> As for colostrum meaning easier time breast feeding I haven't heard that. One part if breast feeding is having enough milk but I think the bigger predictors if success in my experience and knowing of some friends - is how good us the babies latch and how tired is the baby or jaundiced. Also the effort and lack of sleep that goes into breat feeding since they cluster feed so often giving you no rest or breaks (and no one can relieve you if that duty unless you do bottles sometimes).
> 
> I never leaked colostrum but I had a very successful experience breast feeding. My friend who did leak colostrum had an abundant supply of milk and had an easy time pumping extra milk. Yet my other friend never leaked colostrum and she had an abundant supply too

May all our deliveries be that easy!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I've had colostrum since about 19 weeks! Crazy! I was wondering the same thing!

Yeah, it was thick, kinda fatty, and then sticky when it dried. I guess that's colostrum.


----------



## FirstTry

New gross topic: where are your stretch marks, if you have any?

I have ugly stretch marks on the undersides of my boobs, but nowhere else. Not sure how it's possible that there aren't any on my giant belly; maybe they show up after delivery?


----------



## Em260

Blue - wow! That was a fast delivery! That happened to a friend of mine. First baby but she delivered 15 min after arriving at the hospital and only a couple hours after waking up with contractions. She was soo close to having her little boy in the car! 

First - I'm getting them on my boobs too and I think they might be starting on either side of my belly button. The skin just looks weird there. I'm so prone to stretch marks ugh. I have them all over my hips from puberty :(. I've been slathering all sorts of lotions and oils on even though I know it doesn't actually help.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Blue - wow! That was a fast delivery! That happened to a friend of mine. First baby but she delivered 15 min after arriving at the hospital and only a couple hours after waking up with contractions. She was soo close to having her little boy in the car!
> 
> First - I'm getting them on my boobs too and I think they might be starting on either side of my belly button. The skin just looks weird there. I'm so prone to stretch marks ugh. I have them all over my hips from puberty :(. I've been slathering all sorts of lotions and oils on even though I know it doesn't actually help.

I'm going with olive oil after every shower or bath.


----------



## wellsk

You just can't help but try and use something in the vain hope they won't appear! It's meant to be due to genetics isn't it? My mum didn't get any, but I was born at 32 weeks, so maybe she got lucky and would've got them later :shrug:

I haven't got any anywhere currently, but I've got a nervous feeling that the skin around my belly button is very itchy (meant to be a common side effect) and the skin just above my pubic area seems really really soft, like it's been stretched. I thought I saw something on my stomach yesterday, but I might be paranoid!

I've been using a Body Shop Body Butter, but before then I had some Neal's Yard Mother's Balm, which is meant to be for stretchmarks, but is really expensive!

As for nipple leakage, I've been leaking colostrum for the past few weeks, it certainly does not look appetising in anyway! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Good day today! Went to ob and he said I can be treated like a normal ob pt now!! I'm still on the high risk team but now the weekly ultrasounds are over (which makes me kinda sad but I can look at work!) so I go every two weeks from this point on for just the belly measurements and heartbeat and weight etc. I tried to get out of the glucose tolerance test but he said basically it's not an option :( well I could poke my finger 6 times daily for a couple weeks and I hate poking my finger so I gave in :( I boo. I did get some awesome pics today though!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey ladies just another update. Boys are doing good. Gunner came home yesterday weighing 5 lbs. he is eating great and everything. He had an appt today at 35 weeks with cardiology due to a murmur which looks normal because they were so early. He also had is first pediatrician appt and all went well and she was impressed. 

Gavin will be home in a few days hopefully. He couldn't pass his car seat test the last couple days (but did today!!) and he lost a little but of weight. So he has tom hav 2 days of weight gain before he gets to join his brother. We are very happy. 
Hope all is well 

In the photo Gavin on left (he no longer has an NG tube) Gunner on right 

Glad you ladies are doing good. Have been keeping track just hard with everything right now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous babies mobaby and sweetness!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Sounds great, Sweetness!

Mo: fastastic picture. My docs don't do those, so we'll just have to wait a few more weeks to see baby's face.


----------



## Mells54

Sweetness, I'm so happy to hear your boys are doing so well. I hope that you are all together at home soon!!!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> New gross topic: where are your stretch marks, if you have any?
> 
> I have ugly stretch marks on the undersides of my boobs, but nowhere else. Not sure how it's possible that there aren't any on my giant belly; maybe they show up after delivery?

None yet...but 3 1/2 weeks left so anything can happen! I've been using Earth Mama Angel Baby natural stretch oil daily...at least it keeps the itching at bay if nothing else!


----------



## Blue12

I remember a friend who got stretch marks in the last week that she went overdue.

She was so mad about that lol. I don't blame her. Except I had stretch marks before being pg so it doesn't worry me too much lol.


----------



## BabyD225

I've had a few period like cramps randomly this week... wondering what's going on down there!

Sweetness- they are perfect.. hope you can take Gavin home ASAP!!

As for stretch marks.. I haven't gotten any (yet).. nearing 35 weeks now... my mom never got them after 3 kids so lets hope its the same for me. My nipples did get larger and darker though.. i hope they go back!

Everyone thinks I'm going to go earlier than my scheduled c section because of how low i am... anyone else getting scared??


----------



## Em260

Mo - cute pic!! Such a sweet little face!

Sweetness - so good to hear from you and that both boys are going well :thumbup: I hope Gavin is home soon. 

BabyD - I'm wondering the same thing lately. I saw my OB last week and mentioned that I was having painful braxton hicks every day and she said those are probably regular contractions and not BH. So now I'm curious if I'll go earlier. We're getting so close!


----------



## Mells54

My doc said that dehydration can cause cramping. So when I get them, I just start drinking more water and they usually go away.


----------



## MoBaby

My dr said a full bladder can cause them and not enough water... Then told me to make sure I don't let my bladder get full and drink a bunch of water when I start having them... Guess that means to drink water while on the toilet? I don't see how I can drink a bunch of water but not let my bladder get full. Lol.


----------



## FirstTry

Hmm, I don't think I'm having contractions yet. And I'm at 36w1d. I guess this baby is perfectly comfortable where he is.


----------



## BabyD225

Mobaby! I literally laughed out loud reading your post... i couldnt agree more.. lets drink on the toilet!


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> Hmm, I don't think I'm having contractions yet. And I'm at 36w1d. I guess this baby is perfectly comfortable where he is.

I'm only 4 days ahead of you. OMG, First, they're almost here!!!


----------



## Mells54

Thinking of all you ladies getting close! Praying for a New Year full of love and joy!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't think I'm having contractions yet. And I'm at 36w1d. I guess this baby is perfectly comfortable where he is.
> 
> I'm only 4 days ahead of you. OMG, First, they're almost here!!!Click to expand...

I know, I'm so excited! And they are planning to induce me in week 39, so maybe I'll beat you ;)


----------



## FirstTry

I saw the OB and high risk docs today, 36w6d. Baby is doing well and his head is engaged in my pelvis. BUT my cervix is long and closed and not showing any signs of letting him out soon. Induction will be in about 2.5 weeks, but I'm going to start the long walks, spicy food, and BD'ing this weekend!


----------



## MoBaby

Thats good news First!!


----------



## Mells54

First, I can't wait to see you little one!!!!

Had my OB appt today with US. girls are looking good, both over 3 lbs. I'll have weekly cervical checks to make sure all continues to go well. Currently at just about 5cm length and closed!


----------



## MoBaby

That's a great cervix length!! Mine is 3.5cm since 15 wks. Will they show you the girls each week or only check cervix?


----------



## Mells54

MoBaby said:


> That's a great cervix length!! Mine is 3.5cm since 15 wks. Will they show you the girls each week or only check cervix?

I'm not sure. They are so nice there, they probably would show me the babies, but they are also very busy. :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Mells - great news! I'm loving the weekly appointment myself it's just so reassuring. 

First - wow, you are so close!! So exciting!! I still have about 4.5 weeks. Do you have everything ready to go? We still need to put the stroller together and finish moving some boxes out of the nursery into storage. I'm almost finished washing all of the bedding and clothing. That took forever!


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> Mells - great news! I'm loving the weekly appointment myself it's just so reassuring.
> 
> First - wow, you are so close!! So exciting!! I still have about 4.5 weeks. Do you have everything ready to go? We still need to put the stroller together and finish moving some boxes out of the nursery into storage. I'm almost finished washing all of the bedding and clothing. That took forever!

Em- I'm with you.. still so much to do, but you've done more than us!! I haven't washed anything yet- I think my mom or nanny said she'd do that...today we're gonna put the stroller together and the bassinet... our furniture still hasn't arrived! it's on backorder! Getting nervous for the delivery? Any idea when they want you to deliver?


----------



## MoBaby

I haven't done anything yet either... I have 71 days left!! Omg!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - we're going to put the stroller together today too :). My friend told me we should so it can air out a little since it might have that new plastic smell. That's great your Mom and Nanny can help with the washing. Definitely let them! I think it's taking so long for me because I'm being ridiculous and air drying a bunch of stuff. Plus I bought too much clothing :haha: My OB said they won't let me go past my due date so if I don't go into labor by Feb 4th they will induce me. What day are you delivering? 

Mo - I've only made real progress in the past two weeks or so. You still have time!


----------



## Em260

Hope everyone had a great weekend! I'm going in tomorrow for my growth ultrasound and weekly biophysical profile. My last growth ultrasound was 4 weeks ago so I can't wait to find out how much my LO has grown. 

Are any of you doing cord blood banking? DH and I are discussing it but haven't made a final decision yet.


----------



## Mells54

Em, we talked about cord blood banking, but with two it is more expensive than we can really afford upfront. It's nice to think its available, but we have to consider everything in double with twins.


----------



## MoBaby

I havent even looked into cord blood banking..We probably wont. I need to research it a little more though.


----------



## Blue12

We did cord blood banking with dd1. I doubt we will do it this time as it is so expensive to pay storage every year. But then I have guilt cause the baby typically can't make use of their own cord - so doing these cords would benefit dd1. Actually you can apparently donate your cord blood. If everyone did donation there would be a huge bank and no need to consider private banking.


----------



## Em260

Thanks, ladies. I was pretty shocked when I saw how much money they charge for it. 

Blue - DH and discussed that if we do it for this baby and we're lucky enough to have more children, we would want to do it for each of them but then it would be so much money due to the monthly storage fee yikes! If we don't do private banking I will donate to the public bank.


----------



## BabyD225

Em- We scheduled our C section for Sat Feb 1st...24 days to go!!! That's a good idea about the stroller.. what stroller did you get? Our last sono was at 28 weeks! So it's been 8 weeks- I'm dying to see our little guy and see how much he weighs and hopefully what he looks like!

I returned so much clothing because I know in the beginning he'll just be in onesies and if he's over 8 lbs like they're predicting, he wont even fit into newborn clothing.. he'll go straight to 0-3 mos... 

After extensive research and discussing with doctors.. we decided not to do cord blood banking. Seems the benefits don't outweigh the costs. And god forbid we ever needed stem cells for a treatment, we'd pay out of pocket. We don't even know if we'll be lucky enough to have more children...


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em- We scheduled our C section for Sat Feb 1st...24 days to go!!! That's a good idea about the stroller.. what stroller did you get? Our last sono was at 28 weeks! So it's been 8 weeks- I'm dying to see our little guy and see how much he weighs and hopefully what he looks like!
> 
> I returned so much clothing because I know in the beginning he'll just be in onesies and if he's over 8 lbs like they're predicting, he wont even fit into newborn clothing.. he'll go straight to 0-3 mos...
> 
> After extensive research and discussing with doctors.. we decided not to do cord blood banking. Seems the benefits don't outweigh the costs. And god forbid we ever needed stem cells for a treatment, we'd pay out of pocket. We don't even know if we'll be lucky enough to have more children...

That's the thing I don't think the technology is there yet with banked cord blood. It holds a lot of promise but who knows if it will get there in our lifetime. We don't know if we'll be lucky enough to have more children either. 

That's so great you have an actual date scheduled for delivery. Makes it so much easier to plan everything. It won't be long now until you're holding your little guy so exciting!!

We got the Stokke Xplory because we need something heavy duty for the city. Since we don't drive here our stroller is basically our car. I got a great deal on it :). I have my eye on the Bugaboo Buffalo too since so many of our friends have bugaboos and love them. I figured we can always get it and sell the Stokke on eBay later if we decide. Which one did you get?


----------



## BabyD225

We registered for the bugaboo cameleon but no one bought it so after consideration of other things we needed we decided to get the city jogger select.. It's easy to fold up for the car and has a bassinet attachment for walks in the neighborhood... also half the price of the bugaboo. :)


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> We registered for the bugaboo cameleon but no one bought it so after consideration of other things we needed we decided to get the city jogger select.. It's easy to fold up for the car and has a bassinet attachment for walks in the neighborhood... also half the price of the bugaboo. :)

Oh good choice I love the fold on all of the baby joggers. I wouldn't get a bugaboo or a stokke if I had to fold the stroller and put in the car since they are both a pain to fold and require removing the seat.


----------



## MoBaby

Wow those are both expensive strollers! I've never heard of either brand. I'm so clueless about baby stuff :) We are getting all britax products since we can get them at cost from someone we know... We splurged on the furniture though.


----------



## Em260

My growth ultrasound today went well. They are estimating my baby is 6.5lbs! She's a big girl haha :). My OB also mentioned inducing me at 39 weeks instead of 40 weeks so that took me by surprise a little. Obviously I know I might go into labor at any time but I had it in my head that I have four more weeks and now I might only have three yikes!


----------



## Blue12

That's exciting Em!!! What's the reason for induction? Sorry I don't remember if you already said.


----------



## Em260

Blue12 said:


> That's exciting Em!!! What's the reason for induction? Sorry I don't remember if you already said.

I have a blood clotting disorder and it can affect the placenta and blood flow to the baby so the standard of care is to induce from 39-40 weeks if labor doesn't start before. For some reason I thought they would induce at exactly 40 weeks. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Blue12

I am not doing well at all right now unfortunately. Me dd and dh all have pneumonia and a terrible flu. We have had it for about 10 days so far and haven't left the house. Luckily my parents have been helping us out. And I'm glad the babies aren't here yet to be at risk to catch it - Except I'm having to take antibiotics which isn't ideal.


----------



## Em260

Blue12 said:


> I am not doing well at all right now unfortunately. Me dd and dh all have pneumonia and a terrible flu. We have had it for about 10 days so far and haven't left the house. Luckily my parents have been helping us out. And I'm glad the babies aren't here yet to be at risk to catch it - Except I'm having to take antibiotics which isn't ideal.

Oh no! I'm so sorry :hugs: That's great your parents are there to help out. I know it stinks to have to take antibiotics but it's better for the babies if you get well faster rather than having you stay sick longer. Wishing all of you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MoBaby

blue that sounds awful! hoping it goes away soon and your family gets better!

em glad your scan went well! only a few weeks!


----------



## L4hope

So sorry Blue that's awful! Hope you all feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## 2girls1baby

Not to gross everyone out, but the cervical plug started to come out last night!


----------



## BabyD225

2girls1baby said:


> Not to gross everyone out, but the cervical plug started to come out last night!

OMG!! That's exciting not gross! you're coming close...What week are you in?? I keep looking everytime I pee.. how did you know-- is it bloody? I'm scared to have sex now because i don't want it flying out! lol


----------



## BabyD225

Em- so glad the scan went well! She's a great size!! And you're so small too!! I'm jealous that I'll be working out to get back in shape and you'll prob go back to normal!! And 39 weeks possible induction... that's exciting and so close now, right? I think it's time we both start freaking!! What hospital are you delivering at? NYU? Sinai?

BLUE- HOpe you feel better soon.. sounds miserable!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> Not to gross everyone out, but the cervical plug started to come out last night!
> 
> OMG!! That's exciting not gross! you're coming close...What week are you in?? I keep looking everytime I pee.. how did you know-- is it bloody? I'm scared to have sex now because i don't want it flying out! lolClick to expand...


Ha ha I seriously doubt it will come flying out no matter what you do! I'm 38 weeks today. It wasn't bloody...yet...I think that happens when you're really close to going into labor. Sometimes it can just start to come out gradually. It looks exactly like snot when you have a cold...yellow and thick...mucousy. I got a few wipes of it when I peed last night.


----------



## BabyD225

Ok so I could potentially be a few weeks away from seeing it... anyone else see it and at what point?


----------



## MoBaby

This is tmi but I've had yellow and green mucous discharge this entire pregnancy . It doesn't look just like snot and does have white mixed in but it's been pretty gross :(


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> This is tmi but I've had yellow and green mucous discharge this entire pregnancy . It doesn't look just like snot and does have white mixed in but it's been pretty gross :(

Mo: are you sure it's not a yeast infection? I had greenish discharge early in the pregnancy and the OB said it was a yeast infection. I just did the 3 day Monistat to cure it.


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Not to gross everyone out, but the cervical plug started to come out last night!

Awesome!!! I'm 4 days behind you and started getting more discharge that is thicker. But no real signs that baby is planning his arrival anytime soon.


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> I am not doing well at all right now unfortunately. Me dd and dh all have pneumonia and a terrible flu. We have had it for about 10 days so far and haven't left the house. Luckily my parents have been helping us out. And I'm glad the babies aren't here yet to be at risk to catch it - Except I'm having to take antibiotics which isn't ideal.

Ugh, sorry Blue! But better now than after the babies arrive. DH and I also have colds, but not as bad as yours. Feel better :flower:

Strollers: Well, it looks like we're just going to use a snap 'n go with our car seat at first, as I'm < 2 weeks from delivery. But I expect to buy the Baby Jogger City Mini GT. It's reasonably priced (~$245) and can handle bumpy sidewalks, while not being too bulky to go into stores. It's not a jogging stroller, but I don't plan on jogging outside very often. And I can just buy a used jogger if I need one.


----------



## MoBaby

I don't think it's a yeast infection as I have no symptoms (itching, etc) and when they did my urine check they didn't see any yeast just group b strep... I'm going Friday. I'll ask then. I did tell them once about the d/c and the ob said it's normal. But he never examined me or took a swab.

First you are so close also!! How exciting!


----------



## L4hope

Won't be too long now!!


----------



## FirstTry

So, I'm finally getting around to deciding about cord blood banking. Here's my advice: don't wait too long!

I'm leaning toward to the public (free, donation) option, but it might be too late for that. Unless you are delivering at specific hospitals that are affiliated with a public bank, you have to sign up between weeks 28 and 34 of pregnancy.

I didn't know about the public option until recently, so I hadn't looked into it. Private banking seems very unlikely to result in any medical benefit, so I'm thinking maybe we won't do it.


----------



## Mells54

Blue, feel better soon! 

Mo, I've had discharge my whole pregnancy too. More yellow than anything else...and annoying mostly.


----------



## MoBaby

So I failed my gestational diabetes test :( now have to go back for the long one. Ugh!


----------



## L4hope

Sorry you have to do the long test now Mo but good thing you did it. Werent you thinking you didn't want to take it? Hopefully you pass this one, I know a few who have failed the one hour but were fine.


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I have to do 3 hr... I was debating with my dr about doing it and he basically said I had to. I'm so disappointed!! I have no risk factors at all! I haven't gained too much wt and baby measures normal. I'm so bummed :( I failed by more than 30 pts. Boo!


----------



## Em260

Sorry Mo! Hopefully it was just a fluke and you'll pass the 3 hr. That happened to my sister in law.


----------



## MoBaby

I think I'll pass also.. I felt so faint a couple hours later so I think my sugar dropped really low.

On other news: delivery date march 18!!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I think I'll pass also.. I felt so faint a couple hours later so I think my sugar dropped really low.
> 
> On other news: delivery date march 18!!!

Mo: I have GD. And my 1 hour test was only 143 (threshold = 135). It really upset me for the first few days, but once I met with a nutritionist and got my diet plan, I felt much better. I have successfully managed my blood glucose, with just a low dose of oral meds before bedtime. 

My baby has no effects from the GD. In retrospect, I'm glad I failed the test, because it has given me the opportunity to protect the baby. He is 54th percentile for size, so right on track.

Yes, I have missed cookies and the holidays were a challenge, but you get the hang of the diet. And Breyers CarbSmart ice cream bars have been a savior when I've needed a treat!

But I hope it was just a fluke and you don't have to restrict your diet.


----------



## FirstTry

AFM, I had my first real contractions this morning! I woke up with menstrual-like cramping. And I happened to be going to the OB a few hours later. I'm 1-2 cm dilated! Apparently, it's now just a waiting game. I could deliver this weekend or could make it to induction day in a week and a half...


----------



## MoBaby

First that's exciting!!! Eek! Hopefully soon!

Yes I will hate to have GD but it is what it is if I do...I was 164 after the first hour... I had no sugar yesterday and ate lightly all day yesterday and ate last 13 hrs before test so I was shocked!


----------



## Em260

First - wow!! So exciting! I have contractions like that almost every day but they aren't doing anything. I had a cervical check this week and I'm not dilated at all. You're going to be holding your little guy so soon yay!!


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting first try!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting First! Baby will be here soon!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> First that's exciting!!! Eek! Hopefully soon!
> 
> Yes I will hate to have GD but it is what it is if I do...I was 164 after the first hour... I had no sugar yesterday and ate lightly all day yesterday and ate last 13 hrs before test so I was shocked!

I'm told that if you consume too little sugar/carbs, you could become hypoglycemic, which makes your body break down fat and pump sugar into your veins. (I think this is the idea behind the Atkins diet.) But I'm no expert on this stuff. In fact, it's a bit mysterious to me.

I couldn't get my fasting glucose (morning sugar) down; it was higher than my sugar before bed (where'd the extra sugar come from? :shrug:) We tried different bedtime snacks, no snack, etc. Finally, I started taking the oral medication before bed, with a snack, and that did the trick. The rest of the day is easily controlled with diet.

Anyway, your 3 hour test could be without incident. 

But mine was much worse: 87, 203, 204, 157. It actually went up between 1 and 2 hours after drinking the drink!


----------



## FirstTry

As for this little guy, I wish there were an egg timer on my belly to tell me whether he's actually coming soon! With every little backache, I wonder whether this is it :blue:

And how soon he'll be here :crib:

:thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Soooooooooo exciting First!!!! I can't believe it!


----------



## Mells54

First,, I'm so excited for you!!!

Mo, I failed my 1 hr by 20 so,etching points, but passed my 3 hr. So you never know.


----------



## Blue12

My friend had the same thing mobaby. She didn't pass the 1 hour but passed the 3 hour. Good luck. 

I was surprised I passed the 1 hour because my dr said with twins it puts you at higher risk and I've been eating anything I want and can handle lol.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First that's soooo exciting!!

We have a lot of ladies getting very close!! Will def be tryingto keep up more now that both babies home and not all that driving!!

It's crazy how far we all have come


----------



## 2girls1baby

I heard cervical checks hurt. Is this true?

Yay, first!


----------



## Em260

Sweet - yay so happy to hear both of your little guys are home!! That is such great news!

2girls - I had heard that also but mine didn't hurt at all.


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> I heard cervical checks hurt. Is this true?
> 
> Yay, first!

Thank you!

Compared to all the crap we IVF ladies have been through, cervical checks are a breeze! Maybe they're painful for someone who has never had a catheter put in her cervix. Or had to shoot herself in the butt! But for us, whatever. 

My OB said it wasn't necessary to check the cervix, but I insisted; I wanted to know if I was dilated.  And it's a good thing I did :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

Sweetness- So happy you're alll finally home together!!

First- So exciting!! I haven't had many contractions yet just a braxton hicks which really dont hurt... my cervix pinches every now and then and I swear one day when I see down to pee I think I'm going to see a hand! 

Had my 36 week scan.. he is head down... measuring in a 6lbs11oz... my cervix is completely closed.. no sign of anything happening yet thank god! Everything looks good... I had my hospital tour today... made everything so real!

We have all come so far!!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD hang on to the little one as long as you can! he will be out and growing up faster than you will know.

First, good luck!

I had my cervix checked via US and it's still closed and long...over 4 cm. Doesn't look like I'll be delivering anytime soon...thank goodness! Getting nervous, but very excited. I have my shower tomorrow with some local friends and work buddies. Since I don't live near family, they did a long distance baby shower, and I've been getting packages all week in the mail! Everyone has been so generous!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - your little guy is a great size! 

Mells - fantastic news! Sounds like your twins are going to stay put for a while. Showers are so fun! I loved getting all those packages in the mail too :)

AFM - I have another ultrasound today and hopefully I'll get my induction date. Two weeks to go!


----------



## MoBaby

Two weeks!!!

I have 9 weeks from today!! So exciting!


----------



## BabyD225

Em- cant wait to hear how your check goes today.... anxiously waiting!


----------



## Em260

Well, I have a date! It's February 2nd :). Feels good to have a date, although I know she could surprise us with an early arrival. I also had an ultrasound and it looks like my little girl is not so little haha. She grew an entire pound this past week so they're estimating that she is 7lbs 8 ounces!


----------



## Mells54

Exciting time ahead Em!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Well, I have a date! It's February 2nd :). Feels good to have a date, although I know she could surprise us with an early arrival. I also had an ultrasound and it looks like my little girl is not so little haha. She grew an entire pound this past week so they're estimating that she is 7lbs 8 ounces!

That's a big girl, Em! Great to hear!

I'm scheduled for Jan 21st, but I'm actually having mild contractions now. I woke up at 4am and am still going now, at 6:30am. Maybe it's early labor, but I understand that can last for days. Or maybe it's just false labor. They aren't very painful. Anyway, it not worth waking DH, so I'll just tell you guys :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Exciting first! I hope it's real :)


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting first!! Baby will be here soon either way. :)


----------



## Em260

Ooh First! Exciting and hope this is it! Keep us updated :)


----------



## BabyD225

Em- How exciting!! We're one day apart!!!! Obviously anything can change if one of us go into labor!!! And wow she got so much bigger in the week.. what were you eating?? lol

First!! OMG! what does it feel like? I've only had a few braxton hicks.. is it like period cramps?? Keep us updated please!! I'd wake up my husband if I were you... Get it on video! :)


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Em- How exciting!! We're one day apart!!!! Obviously anything can change if one of us go into labor!!! And wow she got so much bigger in the week.. what were you eating?? lol
> 
> First!! OMG! what does it feel like? I've only had a few braxton hicks.. is it like period cramps?? Keep us updated please!! I'd wake up my husband if I were you... Get it on video! :)

I'm on hour 5 of menstral-like cramps. Nothing stronger, no lower back pain. I was able to sleep for 1.5 hours. It's hard to time contractions because they aren't clearly stopping and starting.

The doula said it could be false labor, unless they get stronger and more clearly defined. We'll see. Guess I'm not going to work!


----------



## wellsk

First, I have been suffering the exact same thing since about 9pm last night. Really strong AF like cramps that don't really settle. Although occasionally getting sharp stitch like pains lasting about 30-40 seconds. Although mine is also in my back too.

I really feel for you as they're not nice! :hugs:

I've found that paracetamol, a hot water bottle and natal hypnotherapy meditation helps.
Although fingers crossed for you that it's labour. But I don't think it is for me :shrug:


----------



## BabyD225

Wow active Wellsk and First!! I feel left out.. I haven't had a contraction yet but I'm only 37 weeks.. so i have time :)

At least you're taking the day to rest First... I hope DH is home with you just in case!! Keep me updated! xoxo


----------



## FirstTry

wellsk said:


> First, I have been suffering the exact same thing since about 9pm last night. Really strong AF like cramps that don't really settle. Although occasionally getting sharp stitch like pains lasting about 30-40 seconds. Although mine is also in my back too.
> 
> I really feel for you as they're not nice! :hugs:
> 
> I've found that paracetamol, a hot water bottle and natal hypnotherapy meditation helps.
> Although fingers crossed for you that it's labour. But I don't think it is for me :shrug:

Since you aren't at 37 weeks yet, I think you should call your doctor. Good luck!


----------



## BabyD225

FirstTry said:


> wellsk said:
> 
> 
> First, I have been suffering the exact same thing since about 9pm last night. Really strong AF like cramps that don't really settle. Although occasionally getting sharp stitch like pains lasting about 30-40 seconds. Although mine is also in my back too.
> 
> I really feel for you as they're not nice! :hugs:
> 
> I've found that paracetamol, a hot water bottle and natal hypnotherapy meditation helps.
> Although fingers crossed for you that it's labour. But I don't think it is for me :shrug:
> 
> Since you aren't at 37 weeks yet, I think you should call your doctor. Good luck!Click to expand...

Wellsk I didn't even see that.. i agree with First.. call ur doctor immediately!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure it's not labour. I think it's a muscular ligament issue. I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow morning so I'll see what she thinks is going on :)

:flower:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- yay that's sooooo exciting! Feb will be here soon. :)

Mo- omg I can't believe you only have 9 weeks left. It's crazy that all of us ladies have stuck together through everything!! 

First- ooooo your getting so close. I can't wait to start seeing some baby pictures!!! 

Hope everyone else is progressing along great.


----------



## Em260

Wellsk - I agree with the others if the pain continues or gets worse you should call your midwife. 

Sweet - thanks! How are you all doing? It must be so nice to have both boys home :)


----------



## 2girls1baby

I'm jealous of you girls that are due around me and have dates set!:( 
I'm still 7 days out and no signs yet, other than losing the plug last week!

My hips, pelvis, and tailbone are killing me though! Anyone else working up until it happens like me? 

Here's me about 2 weeks ago: Yes, I have a crooked belly-button:(


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> I'm jealous of you girls that are due around me and have dates set!:(
> I'm still 7 days out and no signs yet, other than losing the plug last week!
> 
> My hips, pelvis, and tailbone are killing me though! Anyone else working up until it happens like me?
> 
> Here's me about 2 weeks ago: Yes, I have a crooked belly-button:(

Don't be jealous. My induction date is due to being old and having gestational diabetes!

Your photos are making me understand why people keep telling me that I'm carrying low. My belly goes right down into my crotch! So, maybe that means you'll go past your due date? But people also say that boys carry lower than girls.

I am working too, but today, I'm doing it from home.

Update: I had my first real and very painful contraction at around 2pm. I even cried. Nothing since then and it's about 3:10pm.


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> 2girls1baby said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of you girls that are due around me and have dates set!:(
> I'm still 7 days out and no signs yet, other than losing the plug last week!
> 
> My hips, pelvis, and tailbone are killing me though! Anyone else working up until it happens like me?
> 
> Here's me about 2 weeks ago: Yes, I have a crooked belly-button:(
> 
> Don't be jealous. My induction date is due to being old and having gestational diabetes!
> 
> Your photos are making me understand why people keep telling me that I'm carrying low. My belly goes right down into my crotch! So, maybe that means you'll go past your due date? But people also say that boys carry lower than girls.
> 
> I am working too, but today, I'm doing it from home.
> 
> Update: I had my first real and very painful contraction at around 2pm. I even cried. Nothing since then and it's about 3:10pm.Click to expand...

That's good news, First...baby's coming!

Are you taller than average? I'm 5'2" with shoes, so that may also be why my baby is all out in front; there is nowhere else for her to go!

Keep us updated...and keep your focus through those contractions!


----------



## Em260

2Girls - you look great!! I only have an induction date because my pregnancy is high risk and I'm also on blood thinner meds. I would much rather be low risk and go into labor naturally. 

First - ouch! :hugs: But this all sounds promising so fx! Have you been doing any of the things they say help you go into labor? Like walking, sex, etc.?


----------



## FirstTry

2girls: I'm 5'6". My belly has been low for a while. I guess we all just carry differently.

Nothing more to report here. Contractions have all but stopped :/

After a quiet few months, things are getting exciting on this thread!


----------



## MoBaby

I am carrying low as well...which the baby likes to kick me low also. IDK if that means boy or girl but everyone keeps saying boy based on the way I am carrying. I feel like its all in my hips but we will know for sure very soon!

First a contraction! I wonder if you are dilating more and thats why you had it just once? IDK but sounds like a good sign.

2girls you look cute in your pic! When did your belly button pop out (that sounds weird I know but I was wondering when mine would :) )

Anyone know what a pain under the rib cage could be? Its achy and burning type...I keep thinking its a foot or an elbow because it hurts more when I bend over. Its been like 3 days or so. I cant feel kicks up high because of my placenta position. I feel plenty low so I am not sure where baby is at right now. I tried to push the area to see if I could get baby to move but nothing.


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls- you look great!! Def have a a perfect round belly

Em- it's GREAT. Long sleepless nights but very very VERY worth it. My breast milk is running low for two because tey both keep eating more so praying that I will produce more. 

First- that's exciting having a first real contraction! Have they checked to see if your dilated?

Mo- yes it's a rib! Both boys were breech and that's EXACTLY how it felt. I thought it was weird it was a burning pain but doc said it was normal


----------



## Mells54

Mo my right side ribs ache. Of course I know it's a foot based on my last US, but still very uncomfortable sometimes.


----------



## Blue12

Mo baby I've had baby this time and with my dd up in my ribs and it is really uncomfortable I agree. I especially find it hard when driving lol


----------



## MoBaby

yes it hurts when driving! I cant sit up straight enough to make it go away. Oh well I am sure they are just going to get worse/stronger as the next several weeks go by.


----------



## Blue12

Mo baby I've had baby this time and with my dd up in my ribs and it is really uncomfortable I agree. I especially find it hard when driving lol


----------



## Em260

Sweet - aww so good to hear! Would love to see pics :). 

Mo - I've had the same burning rib pains. it's usually a little foot wedged under there or after a really hard kick my rib will be sore for a few days.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Gunner 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetness_87

Gavin 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, they are so dear! Do you ever not just stare at them? I can't wait to see my girls!


----------



## MoBaby

those babies are so adorable!


----------



## Blue12

Absolutely stunning sweetness


----------



## Em260

Aww what cuties!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 2girls1baby

MoBaby said:


> I am carrying low as well...which the baby likes to kick me low also. IDK if that means boy or girl but everyone keeps saying boy based on the way I am carrying. I feel like its all in my hips but we will know for sure very soon!
> 
> First a contraction! I wonder if you are dilating more and thats why you had it just once? IDK but sounds like a good sign.
> 
> 2girls you look cute in your pic! When did your belly button pop out (that sounds weird I know but I was wondering when mine would :) )
> 
> Anyone know what a pain under the rib cage could be? Its achy and burning type...I keep thinking its a foot or an elbow because it hurts more when I bend over. Its been like 3 days or so. I cant feel kicks up high because of my placenta position. I feel plenty low so I am not sure where baby is at right now. I tried to push the area to see if I could get baby to move but nothing.

Thanks! That rib burning pain...ughh! Yes...I had that for months! My one doc said it could be diastasis recti, but it could also just be where the baby likes to rest and push. Mine went numb from time to time too...probably pushing on some nerves.

My belly button popped out very gradually...I would say around beginning or couple weeks into third tri.


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: sorry about the discomfort. I have had the opposite, something wedged in my hip joint(s). I'm guessing a fist or foot. Sometimes I just have to straighten my legs, even when sitting.

Sweetness: they are awesome! I'm glad to hear your enjoying your boys. Yes, I was 1-2 sm dilated last Friday. Back to the doctor tomorrow. We'll see where I am. Labor symptoms are still gone now. But I'm going to sleep now and it's more common to start labor while sleeping.


----------



## Turkey16

Wow!!! Things are getting exciting!!!! 

Keep us posted First and remember with your contractions...it's like driving in an awful rain storm, every so often you hit an underpass and get a moment of relief. My doula said that to me with DD and it helped me to regroup. Keep us posted!!!

2 girls...you look awesome!!! Good Luck!!! 

Sweetness those are some seriously delicious little boys!!! Any advice for terrified future mothers of twins???

Mells, BabyD, blue, Em, Mo and all the other gals...hope the discomfort, aches pains etc. aren't too bad, in general I'm so glad things are going well for you gals...so excited each time I open this thread!!! Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## wellsk

Sweetness, your little sons are adorable :)

First; have you had anymore signs?

Turkey, that's a great way to think about contractions :)

AFM; saw my midwife this morning, who wasn't really sure (or overly concerned), she said it could be the start of labour or it could juat be pains. She said if it gets worse then I should go to the L&D ward. She also said that if I was to go into labour now that they wouldn't try and stop it. 
Guess I'll just have to see how I feel :shrug:


----------



## Em260

Wellsk - it's good that you got to see your midwife. Hopefully the pain is better now. I remember when I first told me they don't try to stop labor after 34 weeks. It was quite a shock!

Turkey - thank you! How are you feeling?


----------



## wellsk

It does seem early doesn't it Em? Although I guess everything is pretty much at full maturity at 34 weeks. They'll just be a bit smaller and maybe some time in NICU :shrug:

I wouldn't mind her arriving early. But I'd be scared that she'd need time in NICU and maybe struggle with breastfeeding.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Does anyone else who is 9 months along have to teeter-totter on the toilet seat to get all your pee out these days? By the time I'm done I'm practically lying belly-down on the floor to empty my bladder. I'm sure if anyone saw me through those 3-foot wide bathroom stall door gaps, they would think I'm having convulsions.


----------



## wellsk

I read about leaning backwards and forwards in order to ensure that you're emptying your bladder fully. But personally (I might be a lucky one), I think my bladder seems to be emptying okay, as when I tip forwards there's nothing more to empty... unless I'm not doing it right :shrug:


----------



## Em260

2girls1baby said:


> Does anyone else who is 9 months along have to teeter-totter on the toilet seat to get all your pee out these days? By the time I'm done I'm practically lying belly-down on the floor to empty my bladder. I'm sure if anyone saw me through those 3-foot wide bathroom stall door gaps, they would think I'm having convulsions.

Yes me! I read somewhere it's the weight of the uterus and baby pressing on the urethra making it harder for urine to get out. I find leaning forward helps but it takes me forever to pee these days. Add to that having to go every 30 min or so and I feel like I spend half of my day in the bathroom.


----------



## Em260

wellsk said:


> It does seem early doesn't it Em? Although I guess everything is pretty much at full maturity at 34 weeks. They'll just be a bit smaller and maybe some time in NICU :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't mind her arriving early. But I'd be scared that she'd need time in NICU and maybe struggle with breastfeeding.

My OB said babies do very well at 34 weeks and usually very little NICU time. She said the meds to try to stop labor have more side effects so that's why they don't stop it.


----------



## wellsk

Thanks for that Em! That's very interesting :)


----------



## BabyD225

2girls and Em- I can't believe you ladies just wrote that... I was at my OB this morning telling her I must have a UTI because my pee trickles out or if I go.. it'll stop and then more will come if I wiggle around. I didn't know that it squishes the urethra.. makes sense but I thought something was wrong with me! lol I go every half hour to hour as well Em... It's crazy!! 

Side note for everyone close to delivery... is anyone else uncomfortable having sex? I know after a c section we can't have sex for at least 6 weeks or so, so I feel bad and have been trying to make time for it.. but it's getting quite awkward and funny even with this belly... 

2girls.. I LOVE your bump.. so cute!! here's mine attached at 36 weeks..

Also.. i went for my 37 week check today.. everything is still the same.. cervix is firm and not dilating thank god... hoping to hold out until the c section!!

hi to wellsk, turkey, sweet.. and everyone else!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0923.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2girls1baby

BabyD225 said:


> 2girls and Em- I can't believe you ladies just wrote that... I was at my OB this morning telling her I must have a UTI because my pee trickles out or if I go.. it'll stop and then more will come if I wiggle around. I didn't know that it squishes the urethra.. makes sense but I thought something was wrong with me! lol I go every half hour to hour as well Em... It's crazy!!
> 
> Side note for everyone close to delivery... is anyone else uncomfortable having sex? I know after a c section we can't have sex for at least 6 weeks or so, so I feel bad and have been trying to make time for it.. but it's getting quite awkward and funny even with this belly...
> 
> 2girls.. I LOVE your bump.. so cute!! here's mine attached at 36 weeks..
> 
> Also.. i went for my 37 week check today.. everything is still the same.. cervix is firm and not dilating thank god... hoping to hold out until the c section!!
> 
> hi to wellsk, turkey, sweet.. and everyone else!

yay! our bumps match! so cute!


----------



## wellsk

Hi BabyD :hi:
What's sex again? :haha:
DH and I haven't DTD since... er.... May! :shock: :blush:
But it's a mix of complications (and has been for about 4 years) and the fact that DH doesn't feel comfortable DTD.


----------



## BabyD225

Wellsk!!!LOL Poor girl!!! Since may? I hope you have a vibrator! My DH thinks its just awkward and we kinda laugh when i'm naked because my belly is so big which takes away from the sexiness of things lol He actually said to me a few weeks ago.. "Babe- it's like your body's job is to grow and house the baby"- takes away the romance!


----------



## wellsk

:haha: I don't mind so much as I have vaginismus anyway which causes extreme pain during sex, so we struggled to do it regularly outside of my ovulation period. I feel sorry for DH more than anyone, but I think he's become used to it!

I know what you mean about the sexiness though, how anyone can feel sexy with a beachball on their front is beyond me! :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Me and dh haven't dtd since early November... That's the only time since this pregnancy... We are very scared something will happen like I'll start bleeding or something so we haven't done anything... It's dh birthday this weekend so we will see what happens lol. I don't feel sexy at all with this belly and all that comes with it!

Cute bump babyd! You look great :)


----------



## BabyD225

I didn't even know vaginismus occurred.. i had to look it up! How horrible is that.. isnt' there anything that you can do to relax the muscles... like a muscle relaxer or even wine? I feel so bad for you to have pain during such an intimate time... You have a good husband!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks, yeah he is incredible! I try and do 'other stuff' for him when I can (I've become extremely good at finding ways around it, shall we say ;)).

I've had psycho-sexual counselling (as it's a primarily a psychological issue), which helped somewhat (I couldn't even use a tampon or put a finger inside before), I think I've managed to have painless intercourse twice in about 4 years. It's fine once we 'get going' if you catch my drift, but penetration is basically a bit like being stabbed where you really wouldn't want to be! 

I've tried all sort to try and relax it, but very little helps. :nope:


----------



## BabyD225

wellsk said:


> Thanks, yeah he is incredible! I try and do 'other stuff' for him when I can (I've become extremely good at finding ways around it, shall we say ;)).
> 
> I've had psycho-sexual counselling (as it's a primarily a psychological issue), which helped somewhat (I couldn't even use a tampon or put a finger inside before), I think I've managed to have painless intercourse twice in about 4 years. It's fine once we 'get going' if you catch my drift, but penetration is basically a bit like being stabbed where you really wouldn't want to be!
> 
> I've tried all sort to try and relax it, but very little helps. :nope:

Oh my gosh that's horrible...from what I'm reading it doesn't seem like a psychological issue... more like an involuntary muscle response.. either way it seems so painful. There's gotta be a solution for you!!


----------



## wellsk

It is a involuntary muscle reaction, in a round about way. But something does cause the reaction. As I haven't always had it. When DH and I were first in a relationship we actually had a fantastic sex life, I really genuinely miss it! 
The only relief they can give is either relaxation techniques or spectrums to stretch the muscles. Although in some countries they've started using botox to paralyse the muscles :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

wellsk said:


> It is a involuntary muscle reaction, in a round about way. But something does cause the reaction. As I haven't always had it. When DH and I were first in a relationship we actually had a fantastic sex life, I really genuinely miss it!
> The only relief they can give is either relaxation techniques or spectrums to stretch the muscles. Although in some countries they've started using botox to paralyse the muscles :thumbup:

Wow... i read it can come upon someone at any point... I'm guessing here in America Botox is a primary treatment.. seems like everyone uses it for everything now~ lol... face/ wrinkles/ sweat glands and now vaginas!


----------



## wellsk

At least your vagina can stay young and beautiful forever! :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Sorry to hear about that, Wellsk. If it helps, most people have difficulty keeping sex pleasurable when in a long-term relationship or marriage. I know it's not the same thing, but you're not alone either.

So, things are less exciting here. I did have painful contractions last night and this morning, but the doctor, upon exam, said I'm no closer to giving birth. Induction is scheduled for Tuesday and baby will probably hold out until then.


----------



## L4hope

2girls your belly looks great!

First sorry things haven't progressed farther but Tuesfay will be here soon!

Sweet your boys are precious. All the crazy sleepless nights and days are worth it for those beautiful babies!

Hope everyone else is well, it's exciting seeing you all getting close to the big day!


----------



## Em260

BabyD - cute bump!! We couldn't dtd up until 30 weeks due to my placenta previa and now it's just not really that comfortable. I agree it's hard to feel sexy with a basketball belly in the way. 

Wellsk - Haha about vaginas staying young and beautiful forever :haha: 

First - sorry things aren't progressing but there is still time before Tuesday. 

AFM - Apparently there was a mistake and my induction is not going to be on the 2nd. My OB emailed me and said they try to avoid scheduling inductions in the middle of the weekend. So I'm going to get a new date tomorrow, probably a weekday.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks ladies we are def in love. And as far as advice for twin moms mells take the help that is offered. You WILL need it. It's very hard and NO sleep and don't know if it's worse with premies or what (I'm not complaining i wouldn't change it for the world) but any way, you try to get them in a routine but they make their own. And after taking with other twin moms routines don't really happen til like 6 months and that's still early. Anyway mine I starting to recognize and look at each other. Maybe by accident but they do:)

First- you still have time for things to happen on its own. I can't believe it's getting so close. I pray everything goes very smoothly

Baby- cute bump! Getting there too!! 

Em- ugh that stinks! But at least they won't change it again . 

L4- hope all is going well!


----------



## BabyD225

anyone have any appointments coming up? First how are you doing?


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the advice Sweet. I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## MoBaby

I have my glucose tolerance test Monday.. 3 hours of my day wasted!! I hope I pass this one. The ob the 23rd


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> I have my glucose tolerance test Monday.. 3 hours of my day wasted!! I hope I pass this one. The ob the 23rd

Hopefully you'll pass this one!!! Did you pick the orange one? I heard it's the best one but I still didn't like it!


----------



## MoBaby

Lemon lime. Tasted like sprit syrup. It wasnt great.


----------



## Mells54

Had a cervix check today. Still closed and over 4 cm long. These babies are cooking for a while. Heartbeats were strong and my BP was perfect! US next Friday!


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> Had a cervix check today. Still closed and over 4 cm long. These babies are cooking for a while. Heartbeats were strong and my BP was perfect! US next Friday!

Yay Mells.. good to hear!! I have an US next friday too!!! Can't wait to see all of their progress!


----------



## MoBaby

That's great mells!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Had a cervix check today. Still closed and over 4 cm long. These babies are cooking for a while. Heartbeats were strong and my BP was perfect! US next Friday!

Awesome, Mells!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Mells!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Heading in for induction...

I must say that a scheduled birth seems much more civilized. I've had an OCD worry that, if I went into labor and had to rush to the hospital, my house would be a mess when relatives descended on it. But this way, I've been able to make sure everything is in its place before we leave.

I'm not sure when I'll be back online. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Turkey16

GOOD LUCK FIRST!!!! You will be fabulous!!! Cannot wait for an update!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

GOOD LUCK FIRST!!! You are going to have a baby soon! EEK!!


----------



## wellsk

Best of luck first! Your little one will be in your arms very soon :)


----------



## Mells54

First, what exciting news!!!! Can't wait to see your bundle of joy!!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- how exciting good luck!!! Your gunna be a momma!


----------



## Blue12

Sooooooooo excited for you first!!!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Congrats first!!! Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks, everyone!

I was 100% effaced and 1 cm dilated when I arrived; baby was at -1 position. I got Cervidil last night. Since then, menstrual cramp level pain. They are supposed to give me Pitocin this morning. And the doctor said it should be an easy induction. We'll see...


----------



## L4hope

Good luck First! You're on your way!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Awesome thanks for the uodate!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Well ladies, it happened on Saturday! Our bundle arrived!

At 8 pm friday I had my bloody show. At 1am my first contraction, and they progressed very quickly. By 5am, they were 6-12 mins apart. Got up to dress for the hospital and at 530... gush! My water broke all over my floor...then it gushed again! So much water....got to the hospital at 6am and by 615am was 4 cm, 100% effaced! and contractions were 2 mins apart. Then it was rough for the next hour before I was able to get the epidural, but I focused hard and breathed through them. Epi kicked in right away and was wonderful. We were all joking around until I delivered. They checked me around 1pm and I was 10cm! Started pushing at 145 and suddenly she came out at 331pm. It was so relaxed and great during the pushing, even the nurses loved coming in because it was so calm in my room. They said that delivery was one of the fastest and easiest first deliveries they had seen. A tip for you ladies...push in whatever position feels best...I pushed lying on my left and it couldn't have been more comfortable. She latched and nursed within 20 mins of life and my milk came in the middle of last night...so blessed:)

Amia Ann: 6 lbs 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches


----------



## 2girls1baby

This was a mistake post...don't know how to delete


----------



## Sweetness_87

2girls yay that's soooo exciting! She is a doll!! Glad all went well! Thank u for the uodate!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats 2girls! She's beautiful!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats!! Look how sweet she is!!


----------



## Blue12

2girls1baby said:


> Well ladies, it happened on Saturday! Our bundle arrived!
> 
> At 8 pm friday I had my bloody show. At 1am my first contraction, and they progressed very quickly. By 5am, they were 6-12 mins apart. Got up to dress for the hospital and at 530... gush! My water broke all over my floor...then it gushed again! So much water....got to the hospital at 6am and by 615am was 4 cm, 100% effaced! and contractions were 2 mins apart. Then it was rough for the next hour before I was able to get the epidural, but I focused hard and breathed through them. Epi kicked in right away and was wonderful. We were all joking around until I delivered. They checked me around 1pm and I was 10cm! Started pushing at 145 and suddenly she came out at 331pm. It was so relaxed and great during the pushing, even the nurses loved coming in because it was so calm in my room. They said that delivery was one of the fastest and easiest first deliveries they had seen. A tip for you ladies...push in whatever position feels best...I pushed lying on my left and it couldn't have been more comfortable. She latched and nursed within 20 mins of life and my milk came in the middle of last night...so blessed:)
> 
> Amia Ann: 6 lbs 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches

She's gorgeous. Sounds like a fantastic labour.


----------



## wellsk

Congrats 2girls :)


----------



## MoBaby

I passed my gestational diabetes 3 hr test!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay mo!! That's prob a big relief!


----------



## Blue12

Wahoo mobaby!!! Amazing news!!!


----------



## Turkey16

What a relief MoBaby! So happy for you!


----------



## MoBaby

a big relief for sure... I had it all in my head how I was going to need to buy testing supplies, see the diabetic counseler, go the the diabetes clinic, etc.. I was really stressing over nothing :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Mo!

Amazing, 2girls!!! So glad everything went well!

AFM, I'm 7 cm and chillin with the epidural...


----------



## Sweetness_87

First your getting closer!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

not much longer now first!


----------



## Turkey16

Sounds perfect First! Good Luck!!


----------



## Mells54

2 girls, she is so adorable. 

Mo, same as me...congrats!!!!

First, I'm so excited for you! Any time now.


----------



## L4hope

Great to hear Mo! 

First you are so close! Looking forward to seeing your lo!!


----------



## Blue12

First you sound like you are doing amazing


----------



## FirstTry

Jonah was born at 7am after a very long labor and 2.5 hours of pushing. It was my last push before c-section...somehow, it worked! Picture once I get myself together, which could take a while!


----------



## Guenhwyvar

Stoping by real quick to say Ragnar decided to come at 36w2d (the 19th) after my water broke on the 17th.

I'll try to write more later when I get time or once we're out of the neonatal unit.


----------



## Turkey16

FirstTry said:


> Jonah was born at 7am after a very long labor and 2.5 hours of pushing. It was my last push before c-section...somehow, it worked! Picture once I get myself together, which could take a while!

CONGRATULATIONS FIRST!!!!!! I have been refreshing obsessively since you went in!! Soooooooo excited for you!!! WOOOOOT!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats first!! Sounds like a hard labor but glad baby is finally here!!


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations first! Love his name :)


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations to you too Guen! Sorry I missed your post the first time. Obviously little one just couldn't wait to meet you :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Congrats first!!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## MoBaby

Had appt today; I'm kinda pissed after I left. The ob puts the Doppler on my belly and hears swishing around... It clearly isn't baby as I've been hearing it all along and me and dh listen to heartbeat almost daily... It's my aorta or some big vessel as he is right in the center of my belly and tells me I have a sleeping baby and the hr is 125. The baby is usually heard in theower right or upper right quadrant. Which I know it's fine but I listened yesterday and it was 140 which is what it has been. He didn't even feel or measure my fundal height! He said everything is great see you in 2 weeks. Just annoying because i am paying for these visits and if the dr can't do more than that then there is no reason for me to go every 2 weeks. I can weigh myself, listen and measure my belly at home. Next week I am seeing the ob doing my c section and I've only seen him once but he was very thorough.


----------



## BabyD225

First and Guen- Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!! Have been anxiously awaiting the news.. so happy you're all ok!!

Mobaby- happy about the diabetes test but sorry the doctor was so short with you... Must be frustrating! I would make another appointment and just say you're having contractions.. make them check you again.


----------



## MoBaby

Lol! That's a good idea.. I think I'll have the tech at work scan me and get a hr. I'm just annoyed!!


----------



## Mells54

First and Guen...congrats Mommies!!!

Mo, my appts are often quick like that. I don't mind since I figure if something is wrong I would know. And bc of twins I get really great thorough ultrasounds, often over 2 hours of looking at babies. I'm sure if their was a concern they would tell you.


----------



## MoBaby

Yeah baby moving I'm growing no issues so I wasn't too concerned. Plus I listened to baby when I got home and perfect hb 140 exactly where it always is. Hopefully next appt will be better. I don't think I'll get another scan but i can look at work if concerned :)


----------



## Em260

First and Guen - congratulations!!! So happy for you both and can't wait for pics!!


----------



## MoBaby

I had an eventful day yesterday! I woke up to the weirdest thing- My belly had shrunk. It looked so tiny..Dh even noticed. I wasn't leaking fluids or anything so I thought I would just wait it out...I have had discharge the entire pregnancy and its more or less some days but seemed the same. But the day before baby wasnt moving a whole lot and I only felt a few kicks yesterday am so I had an unofficial scan..The tech told me the fluid seemed very low and that sent me freaking out. The HB was fine but still not feeling as much movement. I called and they wanted me to wait until tomorrow to be seen but I was worried so I went in. I was monitored and I was having contractions on the monitor frequently so the ob came in to see me. He did the fetal fibronectin swab then checked my cervix (which hurt OUCH!). Cervix was closed and high. They kept me on the monitor for 3 hours. As soon as they hooked me up the baby decided to have a party in there! I had to drink fluids while I was there as I hadnt really had much water the day before or that morning as we hurried out of the hosue to meet someone about childcare. I kept having the same contractions but no pain or discomfort. I think it is all the tightening I have been having all along that they were picking up. I had an ultrasound and the fluid was fine and baby was happy. My test was negative and apparently it predicts with 99% accuracy that I'm not delivering within the next 2 weeks. Told me to make sure I am drinking plenty of fluids and rest and when I feel the tightening to drink and lie on my side. They tightening was worse 2 days this week but nothing that seemed worse than before. I was allowed to go home and everything was okay. I did feel like that crazy pregnant lady but I am glad I went because I found out baby was just fine.


----------



## Mells54

Mo, so glad that everything is fine. I agree better safe than sorry. I had a positive fetal fibronectin test over 6 weeks ago, so I know a positive test doesn't mean nearly anything compared to a negative one, what a relief for you.


----------



## MoBaby

I would have freaked if positive! Have they repeated it on you?


----------



## Mells54

I have had three of them...all positive. But I did some research and talked to two different OBs, and it calmed my nerves. The false positive rate is really high, like 60+ %. Cervical length and closure is a better indicator of preterm labor. I've had weekly checks since my positive test and my cervix is still over 4 cm long which is longer than average of 3 cm at this point. To start my cervix was at 6 cm and anything over 4 cm is good. I've had no signs of preterm labor and the babies are doing well, so honestly I haven't even let it bother me.


----------



## MoBaby

Thats good! I read that if you have an exam first then the swab it could cause a false positive. If they keep getting positives then why do they keep doing them? 

I have had BH contractions all day today, very uncomfortable. When I am sitting much better but unfortunately I was super busy at work today and was running around. I wish they would go away but I guess they are just going to keep getting worse until I deliver. 7 weeks 1 day!


----------



## Mells54

They only did three. My high risk doc did the first, then asked my OB to repeat it. The OB did a third one just to see, but has since told me he wouldn't do anymore since my cervix is fine.

I had BH once in a while, but I upped my water intake double what it was (especially to help my swollen feet) and I've not had any since. I'm not sure when I'll be delivering, but no later than 37 weeks. Right now we are waiting to see if baby B will flip, she is breech.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry she is breech! Hope she flips. Only 4 weeks left for you! I am breech as well but it doesnt matter as I am already booked in for a c section.

I drink at least a 1 L bottle of water a day plus if I have anything else to drink..I usually drink more water than the bottle but cant keep track of all of it except the 1 L bottle. Maybe I need to make sure to drink 2 of those although drinking 1 I am on the toilet all the time lol.


----------



## BabyD225

Em-- how are you feeling?? Think you're getting close?? I'm so tired and achy... at the end of my rope almost and I still feel like I have tons to do... But luckily my nanny moved in and she is a godsend... 4 days to go for me!!


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd almost there!! That's great the nanny moved in. Did you go through a service to find her?
I'm kind of happy baby is coming at 37 wks for me.. It seems like those last few weeks are killer!


----------



## wellsk

I think the last few weeks are a killer for everyone. Particularly the waiting! You'll probably get them too unfortunately, yours will just be earlier :haha:


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry no pics yet, but having trouble uploading from my phone. And I haven't made it to a computer.

Motherhood is heaven! Plus work and painful recovery and figuring out how to manage baby's needs. But overall, I'm overjoyed! He's asleep on my chest now after a successful breast feeding session.

Last night, I slept well because we got a night nurse and I pumped beforehand, so I could sleep through one feeding. Money well spent.

Good luck to all for your upcoming deliveries!


----------



## MoBaby

Awww!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- congrats that's sooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Baby D you are so close!!!!

First, congrats again Momma!

AFM, woke up with terrible cramping during the night. I was so uncomfortable, but after (TMI warning) a BM, I felt better. Went to work and took a long nap when I got home. I think it might have been Braxton hicks,,dehydration, and having the plumbing backed up all combined. I don't have another checkup until next Monday so hoping it isn't a sign of preterm labor. I really would love to make it to 35 weeks, but I know in my heart the babies would be ok if born early.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells glad you are feeling better. And yes your babies would be ok.  mine were home at 34 weeks gestation and 35 week gestation that's how well they were doing. And I hope you make it to 35 weeks too!!


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Babyd almost there!! That's great the nanny moved in. Did you go through a service to find her?
> I'm kind of happy baby is coming at 37 wks for me.. It seems like those last few weeks are killer!

Thanks Mo! I can't believe I'm only 3 days away now.. so strange.. my hips and butt ache so bad!! Last night I had some tightening and crampy feeling but no real pattern... been going to bathroom a lot... so i'm guessing my body is just getting ready.. plus i prob need to drink more water. I actually found her through a friend... We looked at services and craigslist, etc but some of them are so damn expensive. It's actually cheaper having a live in nanny than daytime one! Just weird having someone in my house... but she seems awesome so far so it's relieving that I get to focus on my last minute chores... How ru feeling??


----------



## MoBaby

I'm feeling good! I'm having these weird sharp pains down below and I think it's the baby kicking me weird on a nerve or something.
I think I'll look into live in nannies. I found a potential home daycare center but if I can have 1 person with 1 child dedicated to keeping my child at my home i would feel much better. We may have 1 other option except she can't watch baby on Fridays. I found regular nannies to be so expensive which I why I stopped looking. Then I looked into aupair service which is expensive upfront. So I'll look into live in nanny :)


----------



## Guenhwyvar

We're finally home after spending 9 days in the Neonatal unit. Hopefully I'll find the energy to write an update soon but until then... Meet Ragnar!
 



Attached Files:







1013450_10151970749961185_2041120461_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Em260

Guenhwyvar said:


> We're finally home after spending 9 days in the Neonatal unit. Hopefully I'll find the energy to write an update soon but until then... Meet Ragnar!

So adorable!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em-- how are you feeling?? Think you're getting close?? I'm so tired and achy... at the end of my rope almost and I still feel like I have tons to do... But luckily my nanny moved in and she is a godsend... 4 days to go for me!!

Hey there. I'm feeling well, just excited and nervous about the delivery. I'm soo ready to meet my baby girl! I'm going in tonight after midnight to start the induction so she'll most likely be born tomorrow :). I've been running around like crazy these last few days trying to get all the last minute chores done. 

That's great your nanny moved in! We hired a baby nurse too. She's going to stay just nights while my DH is off work next week but when he goes back she'll probably stay 24hrs. 

So excited for you for Saturday!! Can't wait to see pics of Hudson!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats! So precious :) glad you are home now!


----------



## wellsk

Em, Cannot believe you're going to finally meet your daughter tomorrow! How exciting! You're going to be a wonderful mum and I can't wait to see some pictures :)
I hope the birth goes really well too!

Is it quite common to have a Nanny/Baby Nurse in America? The only people I've ever met with a nanny was when I worked for a private school in a very wealthy area. Over here only the super wealthy or royalty have nannies. Unless you're all super rich or royalty? ;)

ETA: Guen, he's so adorable! Congrats again :)


----------



## Mells54

Gwen, so adorable...love all that hair!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Gwen- soooo sweet! Love that hair!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck ladies that will be having their LOs soon!! Pics and updates needed :)


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Em!!!! I cannot believe the time has come!!! Cannot wait for an update!!!!! xo


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck em!!!!!

Wells: it is common to have a nanny here. There are a few options for nannies as well. We are not doing one because of the expense but If we were to have a 2nd we would do a nanny. It's still expensive here but there are affordable options.


----------



## BabyD225

Em- thinking about you! Can't wait to see her!!!! I'm doing last minute stuff now.. then Saturday we get to meet Hudson!!!

Hope all is well with everyone.. these last couple of days are SURREAL!!


----------



## wellsk

Thanks for the information Mo! I can't imagine having a nanny (I'd have nowhere to put one, hehe!). Do the nannies look after the house more than the baby? How does it work for breastfeeding?

Good luck for Saturday BabyD!

Desperately looking forward to my due date now, too much pain and tiredness going on right now (and for several weeks). Ready to meet the little madam who's been causing all this pain! :haha:
Hoping that I don't go past my EDD, I've read that women who have IVF tend to labour earlier as they know exactly when implantation and conception occurred :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Most nannies are for working moms. You can have a live in nanny also that does help with some house duties. Most nannies do the chdcare and basic housework unless you compensate more. You let the nanny do what you feel comfortable with. Most have a set number of hours they work even if live in so at night you would take care of baby. If you are nursing still you would do it at night but pump and leave a supply for day time. I don't know how live in nannies work when the mom is at home and nursing? I guess mom would take the baby for nursing time then nanny would take the baby otherwise?


----------



## wellsk

That's really interesting! I guess it makes sense, as maternity leave in the US is pretty much non-existent isn't it?


----------



## BabyD225

Yes unfortunately my maternity leave sucks. I have a secure job for 12 weeks off but get paid disability up to $170 a week which is a joke for NY cost of living. I'm going back early if I feel well just to get my normal salary- and I'm a teacher! As far as a live in nanny- believe it or not it was more cost effective for us than daycare or a daytime nanny. She lives in our basement which is like its own apartment and is upstairs by 7am and done by 7pm. Since I've had no baby this week she has done all of the laundry, set up the baby's room, mopped the floors, vaccuumed rugs, done dishes and cooked some light dinners for us. Once the baby comes the focus is on him and his chores- bottles, his laundry, etc as well as light housework for us and light cooking. It's definitely strange and needs some getting used to but it's unbelievable how helpful she has been this past week. Night time feedings and changings etc are for my husband and I and I look forward to that bonding time just as a family. I highly recommend looking into a live in if the space permits. If our parents were able to help they'd be my first choice but we don't have the option unfortunately. 


Em- waiting to hear good news!! Hope you're feeling ok!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em- hope everything went well!


----------



## MoBaby

maternity leave in US does suck! I have a short term disability policy that will pay for 6 weeks for vaginal and 8 weeks for c section but its really only 4 weeks and 8 weeks because you have to take 2 weeks unpaid until it kicks in so its you can file for disability for 6 weeks after the delivery. Then its unpaid leave for a max of 12 weeks. I'm not allowed to take more than 12 weeks with my job. My disability policy is 60% of my weekly salary and there is a max so I will miss out on about $1000 for what is paid. Luckily I have been saving for maternity for a long while (since we started ttc) so we have plenty saved to cover maternity for even longer if work would allow me to. I am hoping my dr gives me the full 8 weeks out from the c section b/c they can elect to only do the 6..the less of my own money I need to shell out the better!


----------



## Em260

Thanks for the good wishes everyone! Baby Ella was born Thursday night at 10:15pm. I ended up having an emergency csection because after about 14 hours of labor her heart rate started dropping. It turned out the umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck so thank goodness we didn't proceed with a vaginal delivery. She is very healthy and weighs 7lbs and 14 oz. DH and I are so in love with her! I can't stop staring at her :).

BabyD - good luck today can't wait to hear how everything goes!!


----------



## BabyD225

Yayyy em!!! Happy birthday to Ella!! I hope you're feeling ok. Thank god they did the c section! I can't sleep obviously... Were heading in to the hospital at 6am... So only a few more hours. Rest up and get better soon! This summer I'll come into the city for Hudson and Ella's first date :) xo


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations Em! I'm so happy for you :)
Hope that you and Ella are doing well, can't wait for pictures! :)

Good luck babyD


----------



## Em260

Wellsk - thank you! Won't be long now until you have your precious girl!

BabyD - thank you I'm feeling well just most important is take your pain meds on time after the surgery. I'm so excited for you to meet your little guy today! It's the most amazing feeling in the world when you see your baby for the first time. Indescribable. We'll definitely have to have a play date with these two in the future :).


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats em!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Em!!! Such wonderful news!! You're right about taking the pain meds after a c-section! Just remember to drink a ton of water and take all the stool softener they wanna give you too!!! I got cocky after my first poop (sorry if its tmi!!) and I turned down their offerings and laxed on the water...ended up in the ER less than a week after my C-section. NOT FUN!!! Can't wait to see pics of Baby Ella!!!

Good Luck to you BabyD! Guess it'll be another day of obsessively checking my phone!!! Can't wait to hear how everything goes!!

Hope you're still lovin' every minute of motherhood First!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Em! Can't wait to see pics of Emma!! Definitely take the pain meds right now, will help your recovery. I also took colace for a while after to help things get back on track. 

BabyD good luck today, will be awaiting your good news!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Em-yay! Congrats! Glad they did the c section and everything turned out ok. Can't wait to see pics 

Baby- good luck!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Em!!!!!!!! Glad to hear you and baby are doing well!

Good luck babyd


----------



## MoBaby

Babyd good luck today! Exciting!!


----------



## Mells54

So exciting to wake up to such wonderful news this morning!!!!

Congrats Em!

Good luck BabyD!


----------



## Blue12

Wondering how everyone is doing?


----------



## FirstTry

Guenhwyvar said:


> We're finally home after spending 9 days in the Neonatal unit. Hopefully I'll find the energy to write an update soon but until then... Meet Ragnar!

Congratulations!!! Look at all that hair!


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Thanks for the good wishes everyone! Baby Ella was born Thursday night at 10:15pm. I ended up having an emergency csection because after about 14 hours of labor her heart rate started dropping. It turned out the umbilical cord was wrapped around her neck so thank goodness we didn't proceed with a vaginal delivery. She is very healthy and weighs 7lbs and 14 oz. DH and I are so in love with her! I can't stop staring at her :).
> 
> BabyD - good luck today can't wait to hear how everything goes!!

Congratulations, Em!!! I'm glad that Ella and you are well. Childbirth is a crazy, unpredictable journey; I had no idea before experiencing it. Enjoy your little girl :kiss:


----------



## FirstTry

Here's my boy:
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay em congrats he's soooo cute!!!


----------



## MoBaby

First he's soo cute!! Congrats :) thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mells54

First, congrats!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Btw, if anyone remembers that I got an amnio for a rare genetic disorder that causes severe retarrdation and the amnio was inconclusive...we tested the baby and he does NOT have the disorder!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

That's awesome first!! So glad to hear the news!!


----------



## Turkey16

Such incredible news First!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Blue12

Perfect news first!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Great news First! Now you can enjoy your little guy!!


----------



## MoBaby

My appt today went well; they are so quick now! 

Fundal height measures 31cm so perfect. Dr estimates weight at 3 lbs after feeling baby which I felt was small but that's okay :) hr was 150bpm. He was more thorough then my normal ob. They are both high risk in the group so I'm making the rest of my appts with him and since he is doing the c-section I thought it would be good. He said I'll have a scan around 34-35 weeks. I have to continue the progesterone until 36 weeks but I'll just go until my c section date which is at 37w 2d.


----------



## Blue12

Great appt mobaby.


----------



## wellsk

Bit late, but... Congrats first! He's gorgeous! :) So glad to hear that everything is okay with him!

Glad everything was okay at your appointment Mo! :)

AFM: Getting impatient now! Can't wait for my little madam to get here. Lost most of my mucous plug today and had some pink discharge, was hoping that this was it... but I've had nothing since this morning :shrug:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yay glad it went well


----------



## FirstTry

Wellsk: the bloody show? It can't be much longer now!

Mo: it sounds like everything is going well. Very happy for you!

Sweetness: how's life with twins?

AFM, I put on some maternity jeans and mascara to go out for pizza last night (our first outting). My husband told me how great it was to see me dressed up! Funny when maternity jeans is the new definition of dressed up :haha:


----------



## wellsk

That's what I thought first! Who knows!? :shrug:

Started getting some more tightening and period cramps... but I'm probably being overly hopeful!


----------



## Mells54

Wells, fingers crossed your baby will be here soon.

Mo, my fundal height was 45cm, and I still have 5 weeks to go...I'm so jealous of your little bumps :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Well you do have 2 in there!! I was thinking today how is my belly going to stretch 6-7 cm more..I'm already starting to feel huge!

Wells sounds like things are moving along. I hope you have a baby by tomorrow! good luck.


----------



## wellsk

Thanks ladies... had some awful pains very early this am, but everything seems to have settled :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## FirstTry

wellsk said:


> Thanks ladies... had some awful pains very early this am, but everything seems to have settled :shrug: :dohh:

I had menstrual-like cramps and then painful contractions for two days one week before my induction, but they stopped after that. On the other hand, I hadn't lost my mucus plug.

All you can really do is wait until the contractions are coming at regular intervals for at least an hour. Good luck!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- he is so cute and congrats again!!
Twins are great. We def get NO sleep. Good thing my MIL is amazing or we would in trouble lol. But love my babies to death. They will be 9 weeks tues


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, 9 weeks already! I don't if it feels like it flew by for you since you are sleep deprived, but it sure does to me. What are their weights now if you don't made sharing?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- he is so cute and congrats again!!
> Twins are great. We def get NO sleep. Good thing my MIL is amazing or we would in trouble lol. But love my babies to death. They will be 9 weeks tues

It's great that you have your MIL. Mine is very helpful too, but isn't nearby. And I'm not ready to have help from a stranger.

Have you gotten any smiles yet? I'm looking forward to those little rewards from my DS!


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hope everyone's doing well! I haven't been on much because we're getting no sleep...but worth it! Here's another pic of Amia


----------



## MoBaby

Awww!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- they haven't been weighed in a few weeks and next appt is feb 25 or 26. But I know they are a little over 7 pounds now. 

First- I get smiles ever now and then but they are starting to coo more it's too sweet :)

Welsk- so sweet! Love the pic. 


Good luck to everyone else!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mells54

Oh Sweet! You can see how much they are changing and growing. Definitely getting stronger!!!


----------



## FirstTry

So cute, Sweetness! Is great that they are growing so well. We actually got that same moose outfit from a relative for my DS. Small world. 

I look forward to cooing. Honestly, at two weeks, I feel like I'm getting lots of fighting (like when I try to get him latched for feeding) but not a lot of positive feedback. DS had a very fussy day yesterday and I felt overwhelmed. But DH took DS overnight so I could sleep 6 hours and I feel much better. I'm sure I'll figure things out so it will be easier.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey First...I was hellbent on breast feeding my DD, and it did not go anything like I hoped and planned (HA!) for it to. I had a loooong labor leading up to a last straw c-section and the nurses supplemented with formula (with our groggy approval) and Miss Thing had a latching problem from then on. It was a viscious cycle because she struggled to latch, so my milk never truly came in. I was able to breast feed (with some formula supplementation) for 3 months, but I had to use nipple shields (Kentucky Derby Hats for your boobs!) and I pretty much was hooked up to the breast pump round the clock (uber-depressing and frustrating to me). So, that being said, I wanted to reach out to you and tell you that I (and tons of my friends and even acquaintances) found it EXTREMEMY difficult. Don't get down on yourself. Whatever you have to do is gonna be perfect for YOUR baby and YOUR family. Of course you will figure this all out...you were made to do this!!! Just remember that no matter what you do, you are doing the right thing, and every day things will get a little clearer and a little easier. I swear I struggled and beat myself up about breast feeding until at 3 months, on my birthday no less, I swear my baby girl looked up at me, and in perfect, clear English said "Mom?? Enough of this! It ain't workin' for either of us!!". I kid of course, but I swear that's what she was saying to me. That was it for me. We switched to formula and never looked back. Take it one day at a time, and whatever you do, don't let the moms who say everything is perfect and easy and blissful get to you...the whole process is hard, but when you come out on the other side, it's all amazingly worth it. You are doing great!! And seriously...what a CUTIE you've got yourself there!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, well said! I agree that you need to do what is best for you and your child.


----------



## Blue12

I found it shocking too that bfeeding was one if the hardest things. Xxx


----------



## 2girls1baby

FirstTry said:


> So cute, Sweetness! Is great that they are growing so well. We actually got that same moose outfit from a relative for my DS. Small world.
> 
> I look forward to cooing. Honestly, at two weeks, I feel like I'm getting lots of fighting (like when I try to get him latched for feeding) but not a lot of positive feedback. DS had a very fussy day yesterday and I felt overwhelmed. But DH took DS overnight so I could sleep 6 hours and I feel much better. I'm sure I'll figure things out so it will be easier.

First, ever since I picked up a nipple shield from target, my baby latches no problem...won't take my bare nipple though, but whatever works!


----------



## Mells54

Just finished packing my baby and hospital bags...sh*t is getting real...LOL. Hopefully I won't need it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm going to pack mine at 34 weeks since my drs goal is to get me past that... Right now I'm still in la la land about it all!


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, ladies! 

Turkey: 3 months sounds great to me! 

I am feeling better now. DH has been really good about taking DS when I get overwhelmed. And the breaks have helped me to bond with my baby when I get him back. We're having a growth spurt now, so DS had two boobs every hour yesterday afternoon! My boobs were killing me by night, so he got formula overnight.

So, we're beginning to figure out what works for us. Boob when I can, pumping when I'd rather spend 15 mins than 30-45, and formula when I've had enough :)

Yes, he really is a cutie pie, especially when he's milk drunk. And he loved the first post-cord-stump bath I gave him yesterday. He was super cute during it.


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, Mells!!!

You'll make it to 34 weeks, Mo. Not much longer now.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- getting closer and closer!

Mells- that excting!!! Can't wait 

First- I'm gal it's getting better. And yes figure what's best for you guys. At first I was getting over whelmed esp with tandem feeding. I was ready to give up ad
And DH said don't give up you have only tried it a short time. The more you do it the better he will get. I still find times one of the boys would just rather of bottle then the next time only want boob. I'm fortunate to only have to work sat and sun. I normally nurse during the week then every other feeding pump after baby is done so I can empty my boob and create more of a supply and I hav extras in the refrigerator


----------



## L4hope

Nobody ever tells you breastfeeding is HARD and doesn't come naturally to many of us. 

I'm sure you'll be fine Mo but you never know. I was going to pack my bag the weekend I hit 34weeks. I ended up in the hospital at 33w2d and that was that. It's never too early to pack that bag!


----------



## wellsk

I've tried to read as much as I possibly can about BF. I really really hope that I can do it! Although I did read the packet of some Formula the other day, and it strangely made me feel better if I need to choose that option (don't ask me why! :shrug:).

A happy mum means a happy baby, and if a mother is struggling to breastfeed and it makes her miserable, then I'm sure they'd both be better off FF. :)

I packed my hospital bag at 32 weeks, mainly because I was born at that point. Although the main bag to pack at that point is your own really, as if baby/babies is/are born at that point, they will be staying a little while at hospital. 

15 more days until my due date... come on little madam! :)


----------



## MoBaby

I went to a breast feeding class yesterday.. That helped some. I'm hoping I can bf and pump... I would rather have the free stuff than formula.. Although since I'll go back to work at 3 months old idk his well pumping is going to work.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed it works out Mo :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I have been back at work for about 3 weeks and I pump 3 times in a 12 hour shift. I think there is a policy on that at all jobs. Abd I think they have to have it an option. Esp if your in the healthcare firld


----------



## MoBaby

Yes I'm a healthcare provider so they will have to let me pump. But sometimes I can be busy for several hours without stopping but they are just going to have to work around my pumping schedule.
Are you back to full time now?


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness: BFing twins is impressive!!!

Well, I say that our babies are lucky to have moms who care so much about their well being, whether or not we attempt or are successful with BFing. We all did so much to get here. Congrats, mommies and mommies-to-be!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- yes I'm back full time have been since they were 6 weeks old. I am on the weekend alt shift so I only work sat sun. It will be hard for you to pump but you will have to find at least 15 min to do it. Setting up takes the longest I feel like

First- yes it's hard but I know they need it. Going to try til at least 6 months if my supply with stay up. They both are drinking about 3 oz ( sometimes more) every 3-330 hours. And yes our babies are very very loved and we do our absolute best to give them what they need. But your right if we are stressed out babies can't til and our supply goes down too. So we need to be happy mamas :). Crazy how all that works. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies!
Well some disappointment after my check up yesterday. I was put on bed rest and written off work for the duration of my pregnancy...which they hope will go another couple of weeks. The babies are doing well, but they could see I was having some cramping on the non-stress test, I had both blood and protein in my urine, and my edema has really progressed in my legs. All of these things can lead to pre-eclampsia especially with twins, my organs are working overtime as it is. My blood pressure was only slightly elevated so that isn't a huge concern, and my cervix is still closed. It also looks like a csection is in my future but they will take that day by day although there is a slim chance baby B will flip around. I know all these things are for the benefit of the babies and myself, but it doesn't curb the worry.

Sorry for the long post, just feeling anxious!


----------



## wellsk

Hope that the resting will do you some good Mells :hugs:

Was in Labour and Delivery earlier as thought my waters had gone overnight as I had been leaking pink fluid. They did a check and found that baby is 2/5th engaged (although didn't tell me if I'd dilated or anything :nope:*) and it wasn't my waters. It is however the start of the bloody show, and since the checks I've had loads of brown discharge and bloody show.*

They thought she'd be here within the next couple of days... yay!!*:happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Very exciting wellsk. 

Sweetness I can't imagine beig back at work. I had a hard time going back at a year missing my dd so much. Is that all your work allows?!?!


----------



## Mells54

Wells! This it...getting close. I can't wait to see pics of your little girl!


----------



## MoBaby

Blue here in us we have bad policies for maternity leave. Disability policy usually pays for 6 weeks at 50-70% weekly salary (and then some policies are taxed on top of that). Then we can take an additional 6 weeks off unpaid through family medical leave. But after 12 weeks off you are not guaranteed a job and the employer can basically tell you to not come back and post your position. With a c-section you can get up to 8 weeks disability but only can be off 12 weeks total. Working sat/sun I feel is the best case scenario if you go back. I was offered a weekend position recently but unfortunately I'm contracted for 2 more years and can't afford to get out of my contract. So at 12 weeks I'll go back to work m-f with either a daycare, personal nanny, home care provider or a private school for baby :(


----------



## Blue12

That's madness and too bad. Here we are guaranteed our job after a full year. But our pay during the year is very very minimal.


----------



## L4hope

Blue is the pay a certain percentage of your salary? I think it's so awesome that everyone can take a year!

Welsk here comes baby! So exciting!!

Mells sorry you have to be on bed rest and worried. However after going thought preeclampsia and HELLP which wasn't caught until I had to be hospitalized, I'm glad they are catching and trying to prevent it for you. It's so hard not to worry but I'm sure they are keeping a close eye on you. I hope baby B cooperates to give you a shot of natural birth. I know the disappointment of csection. But, holding your healthy babies will make you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

It's funny. It is a percentage of your salary but there is a maximum amount they pay which isn't very much. Not that I'm complaining because it is still a very good system and lucky to have it. But it isn'tuch money compared to my salary lol


----------



## MoBaby

Mells I totally missed your post! So sorry about the bed rest :( I didnt realize you were having swelling. Thank goodness you dont have preeclampsia and hopefully the bed rest will ward it off. Any other symptoms beside the swelling you are noticing? 

Blue I would love to have the option of a year! One good thing that came out of this IVF stuff we went through for 2.5 years is I had plenty of time to save money for maternity leave. I could take 4-6 months off without any issues but my job wont let me :(


----------



## Blue12

Awe mobaby I can't believe they won't let you. Is there any chance that they might have a change of heart? Do they realize the miracle thus little one is? Or can so you less hours?


----------



## MoBaby

No b/c my contract is full-time :( boo. I really hate policies in us!! I may ask if I can come back a little later... Will see. They may say I need to pay all my benefits 100% if i go over my allowed time.


----------



## Mells54

MoBaby said:


> Mells I totally missed your post! So sorry about the bed rest :( I didnt realize you were having swelling. Thank goodness you dont have preeclampsia and hopefully the bed rest will ward it off. Any other symptoms beside the swelling you are noticing?
> 
> Blue I would love to have the option of a year! One good thing that came out of this IVF stuff we went through for 2.5 years is I had plenty of time to save money for maternity leave. I could take 4-6 months off without any issues but my job wont let me :(

Hi Mo, the swelling is the main concern since it is getting progressively worse each week I go for a check up. I have a few other minor symptoms of preeclampsia, like the protein in my urine, elevated blood pressure, vision changes, and rib pain. The mid wife said nothing definite points to preeclampsia, but things could be headed there without taking it easy. 

It doesn't seem like they are overly concerned, they just want the babies to cook as long as possible. Hoping to make it to 37 weeks at this point, but not tragic if they come earlier. They just think having twins is starting to take its toll on my organs.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells: it sounds like bed rest is the best thing for all three of you. Even regular activity, like walking around the office, became taxing for me after about 35 weeks. I can only imagine how it is with twins. Hopefully, that will be all you need to keep the pre-e at bay.


----------



## Turkey16

Whatever is best for the babes, right Mells??? Just take it easy cuz once they arrive they'll be running the show!!!

All you twin moms seem to be doing so wonderfully!!! I'm praying to follow in your footsteps. I'm at 25 weeks, and things are going well so far. We did find that baby girl has what's known as a "BPS" or bronchopulmonary sequestration. We spent last Tuesday at CHOP and that was their diagnosis. Luckily it's their most treatable one, and the small size of lil lady's BPS doesn't have them concerned much. Phew! I do need to be seen every two weeks by the perinatologist, and we'll head back to CHOP at 32 weeks to be sure the BPS hadn't gotten any larger. In the grand scheme of things...we're simply relieved. Baby will most likely need surgery to remove it once she is about 6 weeks, but talk about being in good hands?? CHOP is amazing! In other news, the babes are growing beautifully, and I've only gained 19 pounds! How that is possible, I will never know!!! Doc told me at my appt. on Tuesday that I'll most likely have a scheduled C around 36 weeks! Whoa! S#*% just got real!!! 

Hope everybody is doing well!!!!! xo


----------



## FirstTry

Turkey16 said:


> Whatever is best for the babes, right Mells??? Just take it easy cuz once they arrive they'll be running the show!!!
> 
> All you twin moms seem to be doing so wonderfully!!! I'm praying to follow in your footsteps. I'm at 25 weeks, and things are going well so far. We did find that baby girl has what's known as a "BPS" or bronchopulmonary sequestration. We spent last Tuesday at CHOP and that was their diagnosis. Luckily it's their most treatable one, and the small size of lil lady's BPS doesn't have them concerned much. Phew! I do need to be seen every two weeks by the perinatologist, and we'll head back to CHOP at 32 weeks to be sure the BPS hadn't gotten any larger. In the grand scheme of things...we're simply relieved. Baby will most likely need surgery to remove it once she is about 6 weeks, but talk about being in good hands?? CHOP is amazing! In other news, the babes are growing beautifully, and I've only gained 19 pounds! How that is possible, I will never know!!! Doc told me at my appt. on Tuesday that I'll most likely have a scheduled C around 36 weeks! Whoa! S#*% just got real!!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well!!!!! xo

That's great news, Turkey! I'm glad they are watching you so closely. Only 19 lbs?!?! I think I gained 12 in the first trimester :blush:, but it's been a while, so I don't really remember.

So, 11 more weeks to go! That is both a long time and a short time. Good luck for an easy time.


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about the news of one of the babies turkey but sounds like it's completely manageable. Great job on wt gain!! I'm up at 20 according to scale this am.. Hoping to only go up 5 more or so by time baby gets here. 11 more weeks for you!! I remember having 11 weeks.. I was like we better go get our crib (takes 12 wks for arrival).


----------



## Blue12

Turkey sounds like things are going so well and yet are just beig extra cautious with baby - which is great. 

I've gained about 25 now. Kind of snuck up on me. But not bad for twins I think lol


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, I'm glad the babies are being watched carefully especially baby girl. You are right, we do anything for these babies.

I too, didn't gain much weight until about 32 weeks. Since then the babies have gained weight so I have as well. I think I'm up close to 50 pounds! YIKES! But my doc has said that I'm on track considering both babies are a good size and my amniotic fluids are also good. He also thinks that the weight should shed quickly since I am so swollen. I'm already planning on running a half marathon in December so that is my motivation to get out there and move as soon as I can!

Hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Wow blue that's amazing!!! Only 25 lbs is amazing with twins at your stage!!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks mobaby. But I'm a larger person to begin with so it isn't great lol. But I hope to lose it quickly after babies are born lll


----------



## FirstTry

Ladies, if you're breast feeding, the weight will melt off! I have one baby and 3 weeks after delivery, I have lost 21 of the 34 lbs I gained. With twins, I imagine it goes even faster. Since my boobs are probably 5 lbs of the 13 left, I'm almost back to normal already.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:
 

> Ladies, if you're breast feeding, the weight will melt off! I have one baby and 3 weeks after delivery, I have lost 21 of the 34 lbs I gained. With twins, I imagine it goes even faster. Since my boobs are probably 5 lbs of the 13 left, I'm almost back to normal already.

:haha: this made me chuckle!


----------



## Blue12

How's the bed rest Mel's. are you really uncomfortable being confined?


----------



## MoBaby

Mells I'm planning a half in November!!! I'm hoping I can find the time to train after LO. I haven't ran a mile since getting pg due to high risk so I'll be starting from scratch :(


----------



## Mells54

Blue, it is really modified bed rest. They just want me to have my feet up as much as possible throughout the day, so I can be in bed, on the couch, or even outside in a lounger...today it was 70 degrees and sunny. I nap twice a day, and DH is off until Tuesday so he spends time with me in the bedroom, and does the cooking, errands, and cleaning. Of course, ask me in a week how I feel and it may be a different story ;)

Mo, I haven't run since being pregnant although I did walk a lot in the first and second trimesters. We'll see how it goes once I start training. I'm not a fast runner, more of a shuffler, but I do like going for distance.

I have a check up tomorrow, so we shall see how things are looking. I really don't think I'll have a problem making it to 37 weeks at this point. Knock on wood!!


----------



## Blue12

That's great that its not complete bed rest Hun. I know that would make me crazy lol. It's also lucky it's such nice weather there. It's horrible weather here right now and I can't wait for the weather change and beig able to get outside more. You are soooo close now!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Any word from BabyD???


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Mells54

Hi all! Just thought I would put out a quick update. We had an exciting, scary, crazy few days. Went to the doc on Friday for a checkup and she immediate
Y sent me to the hospital for an emergency c-section based on my protein and blood levels in my urine, along with the severity of my swelling. Got the the hospital at 1030 and the Kaitlyn and Jocelyn were born just after 2 PM. They are doing wonderful and weighed right around 6 pounds each. Unfortunately, for me I developed full eclampsia, and went into seizures awhile in recovery. I spent 3 days in ICU, and only got to hold my girls for the first time last night. DH was amazing taking care of them on his own the first few nights. We are finally all together and I'm on tremendous amounts of drugs to reduce my swelling, and lower my blood pressure...both of which I still have. I'm truly glad I don't remember much of anything that transpired although most of the medical staff told me I had conversations about things while in recovery. I'm so excited to have my girls and glad they are doing so well. Hopefully, we will all be released tomorrow and be together as a family at home. All I can say, is thank god for such a wonderful medical staff, that took care of me, and my family!


----------



## MoBaby

mells i said it in the other thread but how scary! so glad they recognized everything and the girls came out safe and you are recovering with the help of wonderful medical staff! and 6 lbs at 35 weeks is great!! some nice sized babies! rest up and cant wait to hear more when you feel better!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- first congrats!! I'm glad everyone is doing great now. Glad they realized what was going on and your babies are ok. Very glad tht you all now get to be together. And amazing for your hubby to do an awesome job. I pray everything cont to get better with you


----------



## ~Brandy~

How have I missed this thread... Can I join (little late LOL)


----------



## wellsk

Congratulations Mells! Sorry that it was all so scary! But I'm glad that you and your little ones are fine :)

Welcome Brandy... I know I've seen you regularly on the 3rd Tri boards :)

AFM: Really had enough now, was told a week ago (by two different midwives) that it would only be a couple of days left, followed by another a couple of days later who said there's no way I'd make my due date... well it's literally a few days left and had contractions, two bloody shows, constant lightening crotch, mucus plug loss and diacharge... nothing!! :(

Just so ready to meet her!


----------



## L4hope

Mells, glad you are all doing ok now and that your girls were born safely and healthy! I was worried about you just knowing I had the same symptoms and went through quite the ordeal myself. I'm sure you gave everyone quite the scare so glad to hear your hubby has handled everything well. Try to rest as much as possible(I know it's a tough task with a newborn let alone two). But hopefully dh will continue to step up and let you focus on resting and feeding the babies. Congratulations on your little girls!!


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry ladies!! I have been quite MIA.... 

Hudson Mattingly was born on Feb 1st at 9:17am... weighing 8 lbs 15 oz... He is perfect in every way and exhausting all in the same!! I spent 5 days in the hospital recovering from the c section... but two weeks later i'm doing OK and about to go out and run some errands with my husband. If any of you are a planned c section- TAKE ALL THE HELP YOU CAN GET IN THE FIRST WEEK!!!!

I had some pretty bad baby blues once I got home from the hospital... and I have some good days and some bad days... We plan for so long and are so excited that we never think of what happens after the baby comes home! I feel so incredibly blessed and lucky to have my baby finally. The lack of sleep is beyond exhausting- my son doesn't sleep at night AT ALL... and recovering from a c section isn't a walk in the park. Combined with the love of this amazing little person is a sense of feeling overwhelmed and so tired it makes you wanna cry. What a rollercoaster... Don't want to scare anyone- I just wish I knew all of this beforehand- I would have taken my mom up on offering to sleep over!!! 

I can't even explain how amazing it is to be a mother and I'm so excited for all of you that are expecting!! Pics to come.....


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats babyd!! Thanks for the info about the c section. My dh mom is coming about 4 days after I get home from hospital for a week. (His step dad is coming also which I'm not happy about)... Hoping that's helpful. I'm sure it is all a bit overwhelming! Take your time; post pics when you can!!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Mo!!! Stay on top of the meds they give you.. there's nothing heroic in not taking anything!!! and Put your in-laws to work! you'll be sore and tired and even walking to the bathroom is a chore!! It's nice that your Mother In law will be helping- if you get along with her.. but it sounds like your father in law isn't as pleasant.. make him take the baby so you can nap or shower..or cook dinner.. and make sure you find time to shower everyday- it makes a big difference.


----------



## MoBaby

Oh god no I'd never leave him with a baby lol! We get along he just has no experience with babies as he has no children of his own... He's never held a baby as small as mine will be.


----------



## Likklegemz

H girls quick update from me so sorry for lack of personals. Can someone help decipher my notes please? Had a second sweep today, been in agony most of the day and in my notes the midwife has written the following

Cx - 1cm dilated
Medium consistency
1.5cm long - posterior
Vx - 2

They want me back in tomorrow to be induced now. So fed up and and a bit upset I've just agreed. Really don't want to be placed on the drip they've said they do it through gels first for 12 hours then switch to drip if needed :(

Feels totally let down at my body at the moment x x x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Likklegemz said:


> H girls quick update from me so sorry for lack of personals. Can someone help decipher my notes please? Had a second sweep today, been in agony most of the day and in my notes the midwife has written the following
> 
> Cx - 1cm dilated
> Medium consistency
> 1.5cm long - posterior
> Vx - 2
> 
> They want me back in tomorrow to be induced now. So fed up and and a bit upset I've just agreed. Really don't want to be placed on the drip they've said they do it through gels first for 12 hours then switch to drip if needed :(
> 
> Feels totally let down at my body at the moment x x x

Your cervix is only dilated by 1 centimeter. Medium consistency which is most likely the effacement or the texture of the cervix the softer the better. Your cervix is 1.5 centimeter long so it needs to shorten some more.


----------



## Likklegemz

Thanks hun, so being induced is probably gonna happen now? Do you reckon I'll have to go on the drip? Sorry for all the questions, bit of a wreck at the moment!

X x x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Likklegemz said:


> Thanks hun, so being induced is probably gonna happen now? Do you reckon I'll have to go on the drip? Sorry for all the questions, bit of a wreck at the moment!
> 
> X x x

Yes it sounds like induction will happen :-( sometimes they can start with just cervical gel


----------



## Turkey16

Congratulations BabyD & Mells!!!! I'm sooooo happy for both of you!!!


----------



## Blue12

Can't wait to see pics Mel's when you are feeling up to it xx


----------



## BabyD225

Here's Hudson at 1 week! It's amazing how different he looks already!! Dreams do come true ladies... xoxo
 



Attached Files:







hudson1week.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoBaby

He's precious! Congrats!


----------



## Blue12

BabyD he's so cute!!! So tiny and so cute!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Babyd so precious!


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! The twins went home last night with dad and I'm going home this afternoon. I'm still showing hypertension symptoms even on meds, but docs are happy with my progress. I guess it can take up to 12 weeks to see pre-pregnancy numbers if they ever go that low again. My staples come out today as well, so I'll be glad to move around without the pulling sensation at the incision site. I'll post pics when I can, right now my goal is to just get out of a hospital gown!!!!


----------



## Blue12

So glad to hear things are going well Mel's and that your girls are home and you are almost home too. My friend who had preeclampsia like you it took about a month or two to get levels settled she just had to keep an eye and stay on meds and slowly reduce the meds. Hopefully you recover very quickly. Xxxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

So scary but so happy to hear that you're doing better Mells! Yay for the DH stepping up and being such a trooper right now you're very blessed all around.

I cant wait to see the pictures too.

AFM I got to get out of the hospital gown today as well... When I was leaving the hospital the doctors reminded me that they will most likely see me back there sometime in the next 2 weeks to deliver! When they said that it kinda hit home. I can't wait ;)


----------



## L4hope

BabyD your little guy is a cutie! 

Mells glad things are getting better and very soon you'll all be home together. Unfortunately it takes time for things to get back to normal. They kept me in the hospital for five days after delivery before releasing me. I had to have the awful magnesium for the first two then I got put on labetalol and iron. I was on that for about 10weeks. Now everything is back to normal. You'll feel so much better getting to be home as a family! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## wellsk

Mells, glad you're doing better and get to go home soon! Bet you can't wait to join your little family at home :)

Brandy, what an exciting thought! Not much longer to wait for you... there's not many of us waiting for our little ones now.

As for me, still pregnant! I can't believe it considering how many times I've been told I wouldn't get this far by midwives. Seriously uncomfortable and cannot wait for cuddles with my little girl :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mell-yay that's exciting. Hope you get better soon!

Welsk- hopefully soon!

Hope everyone else is doing grrrrreat!


----------



## FirstTry

BabyD225 said:


> Here's Hudson at 1 week! It's amazing how different he looks already!! Dreams do come true ladies... xoxo

He's adorable, BabyD!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- he's sooooo handsome!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just a quick update from me since I'm on my phone. 

Left and went back to the hospital Wednesday all within 5 hours. I got home and went to use the restroom and there was a ton of blood. 

Checked back in to the hospital and began contracting ever 2-3 minutes. The doctors gave me steroids which I just finished last night. They rushed me to and removed my cerclage... While the spinal in place they scoped my bladder and it looked great. So the bleeding has to do with the kidneys again. 

Plan of attack is to stop the PTL meds we will not induce labor but we won't stop it either. As of yesterday my cervix was only about 1cm with baby a engaged 3/5. Doctor checks me again this morning. I hope he sends me home today again if nothing is changing!


----------



## wellsk

Oh wow! Probably not much longer for you then Brandy. Hopefully your labour progresses well and you'll have your beautiful twins very soon :)

I'm still waiting! I had a good feeling about this weekend... but it'll probably come to nothing. At worst I'll be waiting until 41+3 (although I'll have a sweep at 40+2 as well), as this is when they induce at my local hospital... so two more weeks tops!


----------



## Blue12

Wow brandy. It's sounds like babies are coming soon. Hopefully you can be home and comfortable for a bit before they come. I'm sure you are Tired of being in the hospital


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy sounds like they are coming soon! I hope you start feeling better.

Wells: fx for baby this weekend!!


----------



## Mells54

L4 thanks for sharing. I'm nervous about stuff but it seems my body is recovering well from the situation. I truly think I was dehydrated before going to the hospital and that played a part in my seizure. 

Brandy, hope your babies arrive soon.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, we are doing good. The girls had a good check up and growing strong. Of course, they lost some weight but no more than expected. I don't want to rush time, but I can't wait until they are old enough to go on walks in the stroller. It's just too windy here for that right now, and they are premies. Attached is a pic at 1 week of age!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoBaby

Mells how precious! Lovely babies :) thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mells54

Something else I wanted to mention, not sure of any advice others have on it. My milk still has not come in. Nothing...the well is dry. They told me at the hospital to expect a delay due to the trauma my body received, but I've been pumping with no luck. I'm just as happy to formula feed bc caring for my babies is my priority just wondering if anyone has heard of this before.


----------



## MoBaby

any colostrum or anything? I wonder if you can take fenugreek supplements to help? I've heard it helps but obviously have no experience :)


----------



## L4hope

Mells, it is scary. You know pregnancy can come with risks but you just don't realize how sick you can actually get until it happens. I'm sure everything is ok now and you'll be good as new soon! 

Your girls look absolutely precious! I hear you about walking, I'm just waiting for warmer weather to get here. I need exercise and fresh air desperately!

As for the pumping I know they say it can take time when you have your babies early and I'm sure the trauma adds to it. I didn't personally have that problem. As soon as I was awake from the anesthesia they put me on the pump. I'm pretty sure I pumped before I even was able to see my little guy. Crazy but it worked for me so I guess it's good. Did you have to wait to start? Are you pumping around the clock every three hours? It might just take a little bit and at first it was small amounts.


----------



## Blue12

How often are you pumping Mel's and for how many minutes at a time - and manual pump or electric pump?


----------



## Mells54

So I've been pumping semi-regularly (3 or so times a day/15 mins a time) since the day after they were born with an electric hospital grade pump. Tonight for the first time I got a little something after about 15 mins. Today for the first time my boobs felt achy too, so maybe this is the start of something. I've had the babies practice latching too, but they get frustrated when nothing comes, and I don't want to cause too much nipple confusion since they are getting a bottle right now.


----------



## Blue12

With my dd I got very little in the beginning when pumping but I was pumping every 2-3 hours for 10-20mins.


----------



## L4hope

Sounds like its going to start coming in. If you can stand it I would reccommend pumping every three hours. The aching is a good sign! Another lovely thing nobody tells you, how painful it can be when your milk first comes in. Omg I can remember being so amazed at how big and hard they were! I wanted dh to touch them but not touch them cuz they hurt! Keep pumping girl I think you got it!


----------



## MoBaby

I think I'll pack my bags tonight... I bought almost everything yesterday for my bags...

Woke up several times last night to pretty hard braxton hicks. All night! And this morning it's still happening. No pain and no waters leaking or anything but I have this general sense I'm going into labor soon. Idk why... Just a feeling. My appt isn't until next week but if I have another night like last night I'm calling in the morning. I really want to make it to 36 weeks but if baby wants to come now there isn't anything I can do and my ob won't intervene at this point.


----------



## Mells54

Mo, good luck! I hope your baby stays put for a little longer, but it sounds like you are in good hands.


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed that your little one stays baking a bit longer Mo! I've had several times when I thought it was 'it' all to no avail. 

Saturday night I had contractions starting off slowly and uncomfortable, after 13 hours they were incredibly painful, coming every 4 minutes lasting just under a minute. Was just about ready to go to L&D, as they'd told me a few hours earlier to rest up and come in when they got closer together and more painful... then at 2 am they started getting irregular and then after an hour stopped completely. I was absolutely certain I was in Labour :nope:

So strong and consistent BH/contractions don't always mean labour. So hopefully your little one will stay in a little bit longer...

Plus it's my turn next anyway ;)


----------



## Mells54

Wells, wishing and hoping this is your time.


----------



## Blue12

Had my ultrasound today ladies. They estimated the babies are 6lbs and 6lbs 8oz.


----------



## wellsk

That's fantastic news Blue! Sounds like a great size for 35 weeks :)


----------



## MoBaby

wells hoping for baby soon!! 

blue those are nice sized babies :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Mells! They are gorgeous!

My milk took a while to come in. I had to formula feed bc he was dehydrated (and starving). But I kept putting him to the breast and pumping after. The dr said to do it every 2.5-3 hours. Yep, it's a lot. BFing is hard work. But they say it eventually is easier than bottle feeding. I'm starting to understand that, because cleaning bottles is a pain. Boobs are self-cleaning!

Good luck! The beginning is tough. I'm five weeks in and still having rough days when I wonder whether I'm cut out for this, etc. DH keeps telling me that I am having the normal reaction that all new moms have.


----------



## Blue12

Your dh is right first try. It is a totally normal reaction and I think even more so for us moms who worked so hard and waited so long for our babies. We put even more pressure on ourselves to be happy inky and to not feel overwhelmed when having a newborn is so overwhelming. Xxxx


----------



## Mells54

First, I agree with Blue. This is overwhelming and we need to except as much help as is offered. I'm pumping with just a trickle here and there, but I will continue to try. Some days I'm so tired I just hope to make it through another day, but remind myself to enjoy my time bc it doesn't last. I also know that being pregnant/delivery was such a trauma for me physically I probably won't have any more babies. My DH is also a great reminder to just enjoy it and don't sweat the small stuff! The babies are doing great so who cares about anything else.


----------



## BabyD225

I'm currently breastfeeding my son-- pumping for a few days because my nipples are so sore! I have success with the Medela in style pump... also.. stay hydrated- and try taking Fenugreek pills.. increases supply. Breast feeding is all about supply and demand.. the more sucking.. the more milk will be produced. Also.. remember that when your baby breastfeeds, they get more milk than a pump. Some people have no output from a pump- could be nipple shape or just lack of skin to skin contact while breastfeeding can yield many ounces of milk... I go to a breastfeeding support group with lactation consultants, pediatricians, and La Leche leaders present so I've asked so many questions!!! Ask away if you ladies need help!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks babyd for the advice. I already lined up and talked to a consultant. Hopefully I won't have to use her but she is in my phone in case hehe. Also stocked up on fenugreek and pumping storing supplies. I got my insurance to pay for a grade double pump so that was awesome! 


How much fenugreek are you taking? I plan to try to pump in the beginning after feedings just to keep it going.


----------



## Blue12

With my dd I was able to pump in the beginning but got less than dd was able to get during breast feeding. But after about 6 months the pump no longer worked for me. My body wouldn't give up the milk to the pump - only to dd lol. Apparently that can happen if it isn't used to the pump which I rarely used at that point. Just an FYI for others. It really surprised me


----------



## FirstTry

How's everyone doing? Any updates?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey first! No updates... Dr appt Thursday. C section in just 15 days!!! So excited!

For ladies who already delivered: what to pack in bag for c-section? I have some things but I'm not 100% on what else.


----------



## ~Brandy~

No real update here First... I am just waiting for the babies to show now. My goal was to hold off till 36W and I am pretty much declaring this a victory now. If I dont deliver by Thursday we are going to discuss a Csection :( That is my choice though as I absolutely refuse to subject babies to pitocin. So I went from hoping they would stay put to hoping they will hurry up and come now LOL what a rollercoaster :) 

Mo- I dont know which I will end up with but I am very low maintenance when it comes to packing my hospital bag... I dont even like taking one in the first place. They send you home with so much crap here that its insane. I am taking though a sun dress with an empire waste to wear home and a sweater. Regardless of which way I deliver it is going to be much more comfortable. I also am going to use their disposable underwear to come home in because they stretch so well and know if I have an incision that it wont be hitting it.


----------



## MoBaby

I've been told to use the stretchable undies!! I did get some "granny panties" to wear home though. I have some basic stretch pants that are lose. I don't have a sundress to wear home so maybe I should see if I can find a cheap one. I was going to wear basically pjs home and I may still :)

You have been so strong holding off this long! Tomorrow is 36 weeks and that is fantastic. Hopefully you go into labor but a csection is perfectly fine too as long as they arrive safe :) I hope some of the swelling is down and you are feeling a little better.


----------



## Mells54

Mo, I wore Depends for women and some high waisted stretch pants home. Of course by the time I left the hospital my incision was really healing and my staples were already out. I just needed something that wouldn't rub the incision site and was high enough to cover it. My incision is so low that most regular undies should cover it. The depends sounds crazy, but your bleeding is so random the first few days that they were really absorbent and comfortable...at least for me they were.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Some of the swelling is down and even that tiny bit makes me feel much better. But now I'm ready for the big event. I have told myself that I won't be disappointed whichever way they come I just want them here with all of us healthy  

Mo if you have a Ross where you live I buy my stretchy sun dresses there they are usually very cheap.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm sure the girls will be fine if you deliver now.


----------



## MoBaby

There is a Ross.. It's a little drive. I usually go to Marshall's or tj maxx.


----------



## BabyD225

MoBaby said:


> Hey first! No updates... Dr appt Thursday. C section in just 15 days!!! So excited!
> 
> For ladies who already delivered: what to pack in bag for c-section? I have some things but I'm not 100% on what else.

Mo- So exciting!! I WAYYYYY overpacked for my stay at the hospital... the first two days I still had my catheter in and IV's.. so I couldn't change out of the hospital gown if I wanted to. After that, you're really REALLY sore... so wear the underwear/diaper contraption they make you... I also had a nursing nightgown and robe- I packed 3- only wore two. LOOSE is the key word- you're sore, and tired and cant walk standing straight up. I packed a bunch of big soft fuzzy socks- it made me more comfortable especially when i was so swollen. Pack a nursing/sleep bra as well- your boobs may fill up fast with milk and it aches a bit. Pack one going home outfit for you- either maternity leggings or loose pj pants or sweatpants that will rest high on your stomach- way above the incision line. NOTHING on that incision line will be comfortable until a week or so postpartum. I ended up wearing my husbands pj pants because my sweats were too tight. Ask for a belly binder- it helps you feel like your insides wont fall out! Ask away... I'm just 4 1/2 weeks now past my c section- I feel like an expert lol


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you babyd!! I have a belly binder already so set there. I was just going to wear black stretchy pants coming home lol. I dont see myself doing much when I get there except getting out of the car and going inside...No time for neighbors! I dont have a nursing nightgown... I may look into getting one of those. I do have the nursing tanks and some nursing shirts though and nursing bras. I am shocked at the size of my boobs now; I am afraid my bras aren't going to be big enough even though the band size is a little bigger with the new ones. I bought some more comfy socks to wear as most of mine are running athletic socks and come off easy.


----------



## Em260

Brandy - congrats on making it this far!! You are a trooper! So exciting you will be meeting your babies soon!

Mo - wow you're so close! I over packed too. I had four sets of pjs and ended up wearing the hospital gowns the whole time. It was just so much easier with breastfeeding and plus there are doctors and nurses coming in to check your incision and other things a million times a day. I did wear my two robes and slippers. Also bring flip flops for the shower. A nursing bra without underwire is great too. I wore those disposable mesh panties they give you because they are easy and hold the giant pads you will need to wear. You definitely want everything loose and stretchy and make sure it sits higher because like BabyD mentioned, anything that hits the incision will be so uncomfortable. Same thing with underwear. Granny panties are your best friend for the first few weeks :). I was also thankful I packed ear plugs and eye masks for myself and DH because it's loud in the hospital and hard to get rest without them.


----------



## Em260

Sorry I've been MIA everyone. I've been reading along but never find the time to post because Ella keeps me very busy :)

We're all doing well. I had a rough time after delivery though. I became sick with a bad infection called Mastitis about a week after Ella was born. I don't think I've ever been that sick or in that much pain. It was tough being sick and trying to heal from surgery and take care of Ella all at the same time. Luckily I'm basically back to normal now. I had a little bit of the baby blues too while I was sick but my hormones seem to be leveling out now. I still have moments where I feel overwhelmed because taking care of a newborn can be tough! I'm still breastfeeding and that has been the most challenging part of this whole thing. 

Ella is doing great and she will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe how fast the time is going. I want it to slow down! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

So I had a contraction the other day... I'm thinking this is normal?? I was sitting folding laundry then all of sudden I started feeling crampy so I thought I had to go... I stood up and started walking and the pain became worse, like really bad period cramps, and I had to stop in my steps and bend for like 20 seconds. Then it went away and none ever since. I have an appt tomorrow wonder if my cervix has changed at all. Will see. 

Em sorry about the mastitis! I'm glad things are starting to normalize now. I hears mastitis makes one feel awful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so stressed out... I thought for sure I knew what I would decide tomorrow when I go to my dr appt but I am so torn.

My comfort level at this point is 0 and I honestly feel like I cant go on :( but the thought of telling them its ok to take them csection and scheduling is bothering me... I dont know if I can reason myself as to why I should come before them.

I might have to fold and tell them no Csection and try waiting it out another week as long as all the tests are still coming back ok.


I cant be out of bed for more than a few minutes before my lower abdomen all the way down to my feet swell so bad I can barely bend my legs, my back hurts all the time from kidney stones, I have a constant dull headache, I have this weird cervix pain that started the last 3 days that I cant get rid of, my stomach keeps getting upset, diarrhea, the pelvic pain is out of control I can barely roll in or out of bed, and I am grumpy as hell and feel hopeless LOL 

Sorry dont mean to complain I just have a good and bad angel on each shoulder one saying do it the other saying no you're selfish! Bah I have till 9am tomorrow to know what I want to tell the dr. 


Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy you are way to strong... You have already given these girls plenty of time and suffered for the past little but so it is not shellfish at all delivering them now. They are term now so they will be healthy. No reason to put yourself at risk anymore. Maybe have them check you and if dilated try to go in for induction?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks Mo! I told my DH today I would like him to tell me if he has a strong opinion one way or the other and voice it at the doctors tomorrow. I am afraid if I book something I will back out if its me deciding :( 

I wonder how many people have not showed up for their csections haha.. I have had 4 abdominal surgeries in my life so it's not the surgery that bothers me... It's the what if something goes wrong for me and the babies and I have to live with it.


----------



## MoBaby

What if something goes wrong during the delivery? Things can always happen... Very low chances... You would rather it be a planned section vs an emergency one if that's how it needs to be done. Tough decision for sure!! Maybe talk to the dr tomorrow and then decide?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MoBaby said:


> What if something goes wrong during the delivery? Things can always happen... Very low chances... You would rather it be a planned section vs an emergency one if that's how it needs to be done. Tough decision for sure!! Maybe talk to the dr tomorrow and then decide?

Ya I dunno why I am freaking out just need to calm down im sure its just hormones ATM... generally I am a pretty grounded person.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

That is such a hard decision brandy. Any decision you make will be good. People have babies both ways wveryday right. I know I was really hoping for a natural delivery and I'm quite nervous about a csection I think because it is the unknown for me but now I'm so uncomfortable I just want them out. Lol. And am kind of looking forward to a planned removal hahaha.


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I think you also need to look at after delivery too. You don't want to wait to long and risk getting I'll afterward like I did. I missed my girls first night in the hospital and at home bc my own health was so poor. I'm not telling you what to do either way, but please consider the long term consequences too. You're doing great Momma! Hang in there!


----------



## BabyD225

Em260 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA everyone. I've been reading along but never find the time to post because Ella keeps me very busy :)
> 
> We're all doing well. I had a rough time after delivery though. I became sick with a bad infection called Mastitis about a week after Ella was born. I don't think I've ever been that sick or in that much pain. It was tough being sick and trying to heal from surgery and take care of Ella all at the same time. Luckily I'm basically back to normal now. I had a little bit of the baby blues too while I was sick but my hormones seem to be leveling out now. I still have moments where I feel overwhelmed because taking care of a newborn can be tough! I'm still breastfeeding and that has been the most challenging part of this whole thing.
> 
> Ella is doing great and she will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe how fast the time is going. I want it to slow down!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

Em-- I've been wondering where you were- but as I know how hard this past month has been.. I figured you were overwhelmed as well. But Mastitis!! Ughhhh I'm so sorry.. I'm breastfeeding as well and it's beyond exhausting and overwhelming at times when they never seem full... Hope Ella's 1 month appt went well! Hudson weighs 10lbs 2oz!! I'm sure you see my husbands picture posts on my fb page :) I'm finally starting to feel like myself- not so many baby blues anymore.. just sometimes at night when I'm beyond exhausted and lonely... plus it's so cold and snowy.. just want to get outside already!!! Glad to hear you're on the mend.. I thought a c section and new baby was a lot.. but mastitis too.. I dont' know how you coped!! xoxox


----------



## L4hope

Brandy I'm sure once you talk to the doctor tomorrow you will know what to do. It's hard when you don't want to have a csection. But definitely better planned than emergency. By the time I had to have mine I had to be put under anesthesia and missed seeing him born as well as being very sick after. At this point your babies are completely safe for delivery so you should take your health and well being into consideration. Hugs!

Mo how did you make out? Any changes to your cervix, do they think you had a contraction? 

BabyD I hear you on the cabin fever! I have had to battle most of the time with breastfeeding so we don't get out too much. I'm soooo ready for nice weather to get out and walk and eventually run again!


----------



## MoBaby

I go tomorrow at 1130 so we shall see...I think I lost some mucous plug today as well as I had clumps of mucous in the toilet and yesterday I had some snot like stuff (sorry tmi!) but i will keep you all updated :) If it wasnt a contraction it was some bad gas pain lol.


----------



## Mells54

Mo! good luck!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gl at you appt Mo! Sounds like things are starting ;)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- good luck your getting sooooo close!!

Brandy- your doing amazing! Your babies will do great. Mine were born over 2 months early and went home at 34 and 35 weeks. And I was only 31 weeks. Your girls won't even need nicu. Also I always wanted a c section. I wanted a controlled environment. Hopefully not too much longer


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hope everyone else is doing well. Have been stalking but both my boys have been soooooooo fussy and not getting sleep


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy how did things go??

For me: nothing to report. Dr didn't want to check me. Boo! Baby healthy. Breech. Next appt March 13th the delivery a few days later!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo very glad everything is still going great. Not much longer now!!

Brandy your getting close!! Hope all goes well. Cont to keep us updated


----------



## L4hope

Very exciting Brandy! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Brandy!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck B randy! Can't wait to see your twins!


----------



## Blue12

Bit of drama for me tonight ladies. My ear drum ruptured. Horrific pain comparable to labor. Had to go to hospital. Now on antibiotics and painkillers. Tomorrow morning non stress test at hospital.


----------



## Turkey16

OMG!!! Blue, that is the last thing you need!!! That just happened out of nowhere?!?! Ugh! Good luck with the NST. Keep us posted...


----------



## MoBaby

Ouch blue!!! Hope it's not too painful today :(


----------



## Blue12

Turkey16 said:


> OMG!!! Blue, that is the last thing you need!!! That just happened out of nowhere?!?! Ugh! Good luck with the NST. Keep us posted...

It's crazy I knew my ear was blocked and my nose was very stuffed. But yep all of a sudden my ear started hurting and got really bad really fast until it ruptured. Hurt as much as labor did. Madness.


----------



## FirstTry

Em260 said:


> Sorry I've been MIA everyone. I've been reading along but never find the time to post because Ella keeps me very busy :)
> 
> We're all doing well. I had a rough time after delivery though. I became sick with a bad infection called Mastitis about a week after Ella was born. I don't think I've ever been that sick or in that much pain. It was tough being sick and trying to heal from surgery and take care of Ella all at the same time. Luckily I'm basically back to normal now. I had a little bit of the baby blues too while I was sick but my hormones seem to be leveling out now. I still have moments where I feel overwhelmed because taking care of a newborn can be tough! I'm still breastfeeding and that has been the most challenging part of this whole thing.
> 
> Ella is doing great and she will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe how fast the time is going. I want it to slow down!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

I apologize that I'm several days behind here.

Em: I'm glad to hear that you're doing well now, but so sorry to hear about the mastitis.

I had a really rough two weeks after delivery also. I had placenta accreta, where the placenta grows into the uterus and has to be ripped out, causing lots of bleeding. (It can also require a hysterectomy right there on the delivery table, if the bleeding doesn't stop.) I narrowly avoided a blood transfusion, but did end up in the ER when I was 4 days postpartum. Anyway, I understand the difficulty of trying to take care of a newborn when you are not physically well. It seems impossible! And it led to the blues for me also.

But I'm happy to report that at 6.5 weeks, I'm well-healed physically and I feel much more comfortable with taking care of my DS. Also, breastfeeding has become MUCH easier! My supply has increased and the pain is gone, except a little nipple soreness. In fact, I prefer breastfeeding to bottle feeding now, because it's much more convenient; bottles are a pain to clean.

So, I'm in a very good place emotionally. In other words, it gets better, mommies!

Breastfeeding advice to those who are next: 
1) If you start getting really sore nipples/breasts, see your OB or a lactation consultant as soon as possible and try to get a prescription for All Purpose Nipple Ointment ("APNO"). They have to mix it at a compounding pharmacy, not your usual CVS. 

2) Also, if you have a hard spot in your breast that doesn't soften after breastfeeding, it's likely a clogged duct. To avoid mastitis, apply heat to the area for 5-15 minutes and then aggressively massage it. This worked for me. If you don't get the duct unclogged, it will develop into mastisis.


----------



## FirstTry

~Brandy~ said:


> Update for me- I just went to the doctor and did my testing and it all came back ok. However, the doctor did a check on me because I had been complaining of cervix pain. He was shocked and asked if I was feeling contractions... I said no I have less contractions now than before we stopped my PTL. Turns out I am 4.5cm dilated and 75% effaced. He told me I could go straight to the hospital now or go home and do activities to see if I can start contractions. I am tired of the hospital and have chosen to come home! I am doing laundry and waiting for my water to break and or contractions. I am in alot of pain just apparently not the normal labor type pain. He said there is no way I will make it through tomorrow night so we shall see

Oh, Brandy, that's great news! I hope you've got your babies now and everyone is healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Blue, that is the last thing you need!!! That just happened out of nowhere?!?! Ugh! Good luck with the NST. Keep us posted...
> 
> It's crazy I knew my ear was blocked and my nose was very stuffed. But yep all of a sudden my ear started hurting and got really bad really fast until it ruptured. Hurt as much as labor did. Madness.Click to expand...

Oh my, that is terrible, Blue! :hugs::hugs:

I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- sorry to hear that! Hope it gets better and hope your appt goes well!

First- that's the exact advice I would give! I get those hard spots here and there and I massage the heck out of them lol. I still pump and nurse occasionally. But now we have to switch back and forth. One feeding formula next bottle. They both drink about 3 1/2- 4 ozs every 3- 3 1/2 hours (except at night) and I can't keep up anymore I feel terrible because they are getting formula. Ughhh
But I'm so happy it going so much better for you. 

Mo- getting closer

Brandy- hope all is well

AFM one of the boys are SO much more fussier then the other. Like wakes up screaming, after he eats screaming then finally starts again it's continuous. I think it's just gas though. I will also be excited when the boys hit 6 months so I won't have newborns and they might sleep longer. Being they are so preemie I have newborns for 6 months not just 3. Ready for some sleep

Hope everyone else is all doing ok.


----------



## Blue12

Sweetness j can imagine the sleep is hard. I remember reading once that the magic number is when they hit 11 lbs they begin sleeping really long stretches trough the night. I was spoiled with my dd she slept 10 hours straight at 8 weeks. You are right with bein preemies you will go through that longer. Xxxxx. Hugs. Yet are beautiful and doing great


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, your boys are adorable. How old are they now? They are eating about the same as my girls and they are only 3 weeks old, and about 7 pounds.

Blue, sorry about your ear...feel better.

Brandy, how are you doing?

AFM, we are doing well. The girls are getting into a routine, and I get good stretches of sleep at night. DH is incredible with them! I just can't stop staring at them and believing they are really here!


----------



## Em260

Blue - so sorry to hear about your ear :hugs: I hope you're on the mend and pain free soon. 

Sweetness - hope you can get some more sleep soon. Is it possible that your one DS has reflux? You've probably already looked into that but he sounds like my good friend's DS with all of that screaming right when he wakes up and after feeding. They put him on Zantac and he's a totally different baby. 

Brandy - so exciting you're so close to meeting your girls. Good luck!!

Mells - great to hear that you're doing well and getting sleep! Sleep makes it all more tolerable :)


----------



## Em260

BabyD225 said:


> Em-- I've been wondering where you were- but as I know how hard this past month has been.. I figured you were overwhelmed as well. But Mastitis!! Ughhhh I'm so sorry.. I'm breastfeeding as well and it's beyond exhausting and overwhelming at times when they never seem full... Hope Ella's 1 month appt went well! Hudson weighs 10lbs 2oz!! I'm sure you see my husbands picture posts on my fb page :) I'm finally starting to feel like myself- not so many baby blues anymore.. just sometimes at night when I'm beyond exhausted and lonely... plus it's so cold and snowy.. just want to get outside already!!! Glad to hear you're on the mend.. I thought a c section and new baby was a lot.. but mastitis too.. I dont' know how you coped!! xoxox

BabyD - thank you! It's been one of the most challenging times of my life to be honest. I thought I was in the clear after my placenta previa resolved and the rest of my pregnancy was smooth sailing. Little did I know the real challenges would come after delivery. Add to that the trauma from my emergency c-section and it was the perfect storm. 

Anyway, it's good to hear you're doing well and I'm glad you're feeling more like yourself. The baby blues are so tough to deal with. :hugs: I knew to expect them since most of my friends have had them, but had no idea how awful they can feel. 

Wow, Hudson is a great weight! Good job Momma!! Ella had her 1 month appointment and weighed 8lbs 13 oz. I was thrilled because she didn't gain enough weight at first when I was so sick. She's grown out of her newborn diapers and clothing this past week too. Packing up all of those tiny clothes was a little heartbreaking since I don't know if we'll get to have another baby. 

I hear you on the weather! Yesterday was finally nice and we took a really long walk it was amazing. I can't wait for spring! I haven't been on fbook much but I will have to go check out your photos :).


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> I apologize that I'm several days behind here.
> 
> Em: I'm glad to hear that you're doing well now, but so sorry to hear about the mastitis.
> 
> I had a really rough two weeks after delivery also. I had placenta accreta, where the placenta grows into the uterus and has to be ripped out, causing lots of bleeding. (It can also require a hysterectomy right there on the delivery table, if the bleeding doesn't stop.) I narrowly avoided a blood transfusion, but did end up in the ER when I was 4 days postpartum. Anyway, I understand the difficulty of trying to take care of a newborn when you are not physically well. It seems impossible! And it led to the blues for me also.
> 
> But I'm happy to report that at 6.5 weeks, I'm well-healed physically and I feel much more comfortable with taking care of my DS. Also, breastfeeding has become MUCH easier! My supply has increased and the pain is gone, except a little nipple soreness. In fact, I prefer breastfeeding to bottle feeding now, because it's much more convenient; bottles are a pain to clean.
> 
> So, I'm in a very good place emotionally. In other words, it gets better, mommies!
> 
> Breastfeeding advice to those who are next:
> 1) If you start getting really sore nipples/breasts, see your OB or a lactation consultant as soon as possible and try to get a prescription for All Purpose Nipple Ointment ("APNO"). They have to mix it at a compounding pharmacy, not your usual CVS.
> 
> 2) Also, if you have a hard spot in your breast that doesn't soften after breastfeeding, it's likely a clogged duct. To avoid mastitis, apply heat to the area for 5-15 minutes and then aggressively massage it. This worked for me. If you don't get the duct unclogged, it will develop into mastisis.

First - thank you :hugs: It's nice to hear from you. I'm sorry you had such a tough time after delivery as well. Placenta acreta is a scary thing and I'm so glad you are okay :hugs: Having health challenges after delivery is so tough since trying to take care of a newborn is difficult enough. I'm glad you're feeling better and the baby blues have subsided for you as well. 

Thanks for the breastfeeding advice. I agree, if you get a clogged duct treat it aggressively! Mine went from first noticing the hard lump to full blown mastitis in the span of two days. I'm constantly on the lookout for clogged ducts now. I've also added using a breast pump to make sure my breasts are getting emptied. My DD is a very sleepy newborn so she falls asleep a lot while breastfeeding and wasn't getting the milk out which contributed to the clogged duct and mastitis. 

It's so good to hear that breastfeeding is getting easier for you. I keep wanting to throw in the towel and then I read from others to just hang in there and it will get easier.


----------



## Em260

I would love to see pics of all of the babies!! Here are some of my DD

This first two are from the hospital and then right after we brought her home. She looks so little! It's amazing how quickly they change!

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/d22b0451-4531-4f35-b5c1-9af04a9dd610_zpsafa22bb6.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/Shared/ba7360c5-b16e-4450-9ce4-44d367692e84_zpsf63732ba.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/d9b4344c-0ca3-4003-b56a-96b0a2a636d4_zpsc7b1bc0d.jpg

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr214/vp9361/67befe0e-9cc2-43ce-85f1-9bdd06d25893_zps8d6e85a4.jpg


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous Em!!!!!!!!!

Love seeing the pics. I agree breast feeding is one of the hardest things but it does get easier. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Aww!! So beautiful!!


----------



## FirstTry

What a pretty girl, Em!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Em: do you know anything about placenta acreta? I hadn't heard of it before the delivering OB said I had it. How concerned should I be about attempting to carry another baby? All the OB said is that it could be worse the next time. And I've read that the treatment is a planned c-section with a hysterectomy! That is, if the pregnancy is even able to continue to completion.


----------



## Turkey16

SOOOOOOOO beautiful Em!!! I'd love to see pics of all these new babes!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- they were 3 months old on march 3. Gunner is almost 9 pounds Gavin about 8 pounds :). They are eating pretty good for their weights. 

Em yes he has been taking Zantac but still nothing. Hopefully before too long he will grow out of it. And your baby girl is soooo precious!! My boys are finally in 0-3 months at 3 months old


----------



## Em260

Thanks ladies!! We are so in love with her! She is a ton of work of course but when I see one of her gummy smiles I just melt and I would do anything for her :)


----------



## Mells54

Sweet, those are good sizes considering they were premature. I bet they are growing like crazy too! 

Em, such a cutie you have there!


----------



## Em260

FirstTry said:


> Em: do you know anything about placenta acreta? I hadn't heard of it before the delivering OB said I had it. How concerned should I be about attempting to carry another baby? All the OB said is that it could be worse the next time. And I've read that the treatment is a planned c-section with a hysterectomy! That is, if the pregnancy is even able to continue to completion.

I do know a little bit about it because I was at risk for it due to my placenta previa. And now that I've had a csection plus history of placenta previa my risk in future pregnancies is higher. I'm going to ask my OB at my 6 week post partum visit. Maybe you can talk to a high risk OB and see what they recommend? My dr is a high risk OB so I'll let you know what she says. Yeah the treatment is hysterectomy :( but from my understanding that is worst case scenario if they can't stop the bleeding.


----------



## ~Brandy~

No babies for me yet! Can't believe I'm so close to 37w...I planned on making it to 36w not 37 but I will take it. I am dilated to 5cm and still in the hospital. I am monitored constantly if not being monitored I'm moving around trying to keep labor going. It starts and stops constantly. I might have to eventually cave and have a c-section if this continues :-(


----------



## MoBaby

Wow brandy! Can't believe you've gone another week almost! Hope they come soon :)


----------



## Mells54

Brandy, I'm anxious for those babies to arrive, I can only imagine how you feel! Congrats on making it this far...hopefully, they will get moving soon. : hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I think my belly blew up over night lol...Seems so much bigger today than it has! 8 days left for me! Exciting! Furniture will be here either on Saturday or Monday.. I can do Monday. Gives me time to put a few things away before next tuesday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Today we welcomed Danica and Cecelia into the world. The doctor broke my water and in less than 2 hours they had arrived. Danica weighs 5lbs 12oz and took 3 pushes. Cecelia weighs 5lbs 3oz and took 2 pushes. Their labor and delivery was unlike anything I could have imagined. I don't even feel like I gave birth today! I didn't tear or have an episiotomy. Both girls are breastfeeding like Champs. The doctors told us that we can go home after 48 hours. We had an entire nicu team on standby and they didn't have to get involved. The girls were beautiful right from delivery. I honestly can't believe how easy it went once labor kicked in.


----------



## Blue12

Incredible news brandy. I'm so happy for you!!!!! Beautiful names. Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Omg brandy that's amazing! I'm so happy. Keep us posted!


----------



## FirstTry

Unbelievable, Brandy! Can't wait to see pics.

Sweetness: I see your boys' smiles! It's so great when the finally start smiling :)


----------



## Em260

congrats Brandy! Love their names!


----------



## MoBaby

Brandy that's so amazing!! Yay for going home in 48 hours!! Congrats!


----------



## Turkey16

Great news Brandy!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

First yes I love it. The smile and talk a lot now and look at each other
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoBaby

Those boys are too stinking cute!!! Omg!!!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Brandy!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks mo. Anymore signs of labor?

Brandy-congrats again pics when u can! 

L4 how's your lil man??


----------



## MoBaby

No... Just a bunch of hb yesterday. Baby moving around good in there. I think he/she will stay put until next Tuesday. At least I'm hoping as I still feel like I have so much left to do.


----------



## L4hope

Hey sweetness thanks for asking! Little Trevor is not so little anymore. I can't believe how fast he's growing and changing. I kinda want him to stop right now!! But he's doing great. He will be 6 months old on Saturday. I just had to pack up his three month clothes. :cry: He's really been gaining and trying to make up for lost time. He now weighs 12lbs 7oz. Even with the challenges along the way, it has been the best 6 months. Ill add a pic of my big boy. :)


----------



## L4hope

Oh and your boys are looking great! It's so fun once they start interacting with you!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- I hope he/she will stay in too! I can't wait to see pics. I have been waiting for you to have your baby. We have been going through this together I think at least two years. So glad it's finally happened for us

L4 oh my what a doll! He is so handsome. I'm glad he's doing great. Our boys are 8 ad 9 pounds now. So is he doing thing by his adjusted age or real age? Our are 50/50 something's normal for real age other is adjusted age.


----------



## L4hope

Sweetness same here. A lot of things normal but some adjusted. We are having him followed by early intervention. His last questionnaire I filled out had him a little behind in fine motor and social skills. I'm not too concerned tho I think he'll level out in the near future. Your boys have put on great weight!


----------



## MoBaby

L4 your baby is adorable!!!

I had the lady at work scan me today because I was interested to see how much baby weighed since my ob hasnt done a growth scan....baby measured around 5.5lbs so I'm expecting anywhere from a 5-6.5 lb baby next week... Furniture arriving this weekend and I am so excited!


----------



## Em260

I love seeing all of these baby pictures, keep them coming!! 

L4 - awww so cute!! I love his big smile :)

Sweetness - your boys are adorable! How sweet that they are interacting with each other too!

Mo - I can't wait to hear whether you have a baby girl or boy in there :). I remember that rush of trying to get stuff done before delivery. Exciting times!!


----------



## L4hope

Agreed Em, baby pics are the best!

Mo that's a good size for your little peanut. You'll get to enjoy newborn clothes for a few weeks. So teeny tiny and cute!! Don't worry too much about getting things done. All you really need at first is bassinet, diapers and sleepers, and either boob or formula. :) So exciting you'll be meeting your LO in less than a week!


----------



## Mells54

Brandy Congratulations! I'm so excited for you.

Love all the pics of the babies!


----------



## MoBaby

Maybe some of you can help me answer this.. I weighed myself Sunday and this morning b/c I have a dr appt... I weigh 4 lbs heavier in just 4 days?? 2lbs heavier than yesterday? I've been 1 lb per week since 20 weeks. Doesn't make sense and now I'm a little freaked out. Dr is going to think I've been downing cheeseburgers since last visit when truth is I eat very little with the occasional ice cream and snacks. Water retention maybe? I'm worried about pre eclampsia starting now.


----------



## MoBaby

I went to at and up 3 lbs from last wk.. He said at this point in pregnancy it's water weight and not to worry as my blood pressure was fine and urine sample had no protein. So I'm just going to enjoy these last few days eating what I want to and not worrying :)


----------



## L4hope

Mo I was just going to say its fluid! Glad there's no protein or high bp! PreE is a biatch!! Eat eat eat!


----------



## Mells54

As long as BP and proteins are fine I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## L4hope

Tomorrow is the big day Mo! Can't wait to see pics of your little boy or girl!! So exciting!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh my Mo tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Em260

Mo - good luck tomorrow!! So excited for you! There is nothing like the first time you hold your baby :)


----------



## Mells54

Mo, good luck!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little bundle.


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck MoBaby!!!! It's finally happening!!! I'm sooooooo super happy for you!!! WOOOOOOOOOOT! xoxo


----------



## Sweetness_87

Good luck mo!!


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you everyone!!! We are so excited :) will update when I can. May be a while. I'll be holding my baby in about 2.5 hours!!


----------



## Blue12

So exciting mo!!!! Thinking of you!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey everyone!! Baby boy Ezra was born at 940 am via non complicated c-section. apgars were 9 and 9. he weighed 6lbs13oz and 21"long. He is perfect and beautiful. I will share a pic later!!


----------



## Em260

Congratulations, Mo!! Can't wait to see pics! Rest up and enjoy this time with your little guy!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo congrats again that's soooo exciting!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Mo! Glad everything went well. Can't wait to see pics if your little guy.


----------



## MoBaby

Here is a quick pic today just before feeding :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Mo!!!! A dream come true!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo omg so sweet and handsome! Congrats!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- how are you doing


----------



## Mells54

Nice pic Mo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Yeah Mo!!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

OMG so precious MO!! look at those cheeks... I just love it haha


Blue update?


----------



## FirstTry

Btw, for those who just delivered, I wanted to share my experience. The first weeks were tough, in part because there was no positive feedback from DS. I was trying so hard. I questioned whether I had made a mistake and didn't really want to be a mom. DH assured me that was a textbook new mom reaction.

It's been 8 weeks and I'm happy to report that I'm so bonded to my DS! I love to just hold him and kiss him. He smiles really big smiles and coos when he sees me. And stares at me all the time. The best thing is when he falls asleep on my chest after feeding. I held him there for two hours earlier today, in the glider.

And breast feeding has gotten SOOOO much easier. It has become the ultimate way to soothe him too.

Good luck, mommies!


----------



## Blue12

I guess I didn't update here lol. My girls were born on Friday march 14 scheduled csection. 

Maddie Isabella - 6lbs 15oz (on right)
Paige Mackenzie - 6lbs 1oz (on left) 

The girls are sooooo good. Breast feeding has been going very well. We are topping up with a very small amount of formula and are aiming to be exclusively breast feeding in the next week or two (depends on weight gain but we have been doing really well). The only hard time has been yesterday when they both started cluster feeding like crazy. I think I fed them for 6 hours straight as they took turns lol.

The picture won't attach ill have to come back and add the picture lol


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> I guess I didn't update here lol. My girls were born on Friday march 14 scheduled csection.
> 
> Maddie Isabella - 6lbs 15oz (on right)
> Paige Mackenzie - 6lbs 1oz (on left)
> 
> The girls are sooooo good. Breast feeding has been going very well. We are topping up with a very small amount of formula and are aiming to be exclusively breast feeding in the next week or two (depends on weight gain but we have been doing really well). The only hard time has been yesterday when they both started cluster feeding like crazy. I think I fed them for 6 hours straight as they took turns lol.
> 
> The picture won't attach ill have to come back and add the picture lol

That's great news, Blue! I cant wait to see the photo. Glad that BF is going so well!


----------



## Blue12

Paige on the left 
Maddie on the right
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FirstTry

Awww!!!


----------



## Em260

Blue - they are beautiful! congratulations!!!


----------



## MoBaby

blue soo cute!!


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Blue!!! They're so sweet!!! How is DD #1 handling things???


----------



## Blue12

She is actually Doing amazing. She loves them so much. The hardest part to be honest is that our house has been a zoo at times with visitors and presents for her and people getting her all hyped up and silly. Otherwise it's been very smooth. She is very understanding of me needing to spend time feeding them and then it's her time and we do something together like painting.


----------



## Turkey16

Blue12 said:


> She is actually Doing amazing. She loves them so much. The hardest part to be honest is that our house has been a zoo at times with visitors and presents for her and people getting her all hyped up and silly. Otherwise it's been very smooth. She is very understanding of me needing to spend time feeding them and then it's her time and we do something together like painting.

That's amazing Blue! What a relief! I'm so nervous about how it'll go with DD when these lil chickens arrive! She is over the moon excited now, but the farther along I get, and the less I can do with her, I guess I'm feeling guilty...how old is your DD again??


----------



## Blue12

Turkey my dd is 2 years 7mos. She has been so so so excited too. It's worked out well because other than feeding the babies they really just sleep so then I have lots of time with dd. I also always did bedtime with her so I have continued to do bed time with her except a few nights se has gone to bed 30mins later if I had to feed the babies right then. 

I bet your dd will surprise you. Mine was millions times better than I imagined and j imagined she would be ok with te bf change


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue like i said In the other thread congrats and they are beautiful. How long did you end up making it?


----------



## Blue12

I had my csection at 37weeks 6 days. Scheduled because they were both breech. They wouldn't let me go any further and I was thankful to have then out. It was do much weight to carry around.


----------



## Blue12

Love your avatar photo sweetness. Do you find as they get older they look more alike or less alike. Right now people are often mixing my girls up but I think they are starting to look less alike.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue omg I'm so jealous. Wish i could have made it longer but I just need to remember they were big for their age and they are healthy and ahead of their adjusted age. 

Thanks so much. And the older they get I think it's easy to tell them apart. However family and friends still get them confused. When they were younger everyone got them confused even DH and i if we weren't looking at their faces. But I can def tell them apart now. And boy 2 completely different personalities. Gavin laid back and chill entertains himself (left side of pic) Gunner is a fireball fussy pretty much all the time wants to be held and 0-60 in about 1 second lol. I'm hoping that gets better lol


----------



## Blue12

You did amazing and they were great weights. Also my dr told me babies come when they want so there is nothing we can really do to change when they come. Your little guys were determined to come out and meet you. :)

I had a mini scare during my delivery though due to their size. There was do little room my one little girl was stuck way up under my ribs and the process of getting her out was very hard on her. Her apgar score was a 1. Basically lifeless. Luckily they were able to help her quickly and her 5min apgar was 9.


----------



## MoBaby

OMG blue! That is very scary! I would have freaked out.. Scary moment for mommy. I remember them pushing him out of my ribs but he came out screaming. Its great she was a 9 at 5 minutes. Are you settling in at home?


----------



## Blue12

We are very well settled at home. They are such easy babies so far. My dd was a much fussier demanding baby lol. 

How about you mobaby. How is Ezra?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Blue- thanks I just don't think my body was going to stretch any more. And that is crazy scary!!! I would have freaked. I was so relived to hear both crying right from the get go. And glad everything is going well!!

Mo how are you and LO doing?


----------



## Blue12

The drs were amazing. They didn't tell us anything was wrong We didn't hear the second baby cry but weren't sure if she was out or not yet. Then they brought both babies wrapped up to dh while I was beig closed up. And at that point they mentioned that she had some trouble breathing and that she would need to go to the nicu for 4 hour observation. I figured minor trouble. Later they explained what happened but how fast and strong she came back.


----------



## MoBaby

We are trying to settle in. Everyday is different. Good nights and bad nights. I feel like my milk supply is too low although he did get 2oz from one side at the lactation consultant appt. We go back next tuesday to make sure he is gaining weight because he didnt gain any from delivery to my appt (in 6 days) and was down 5%. I feel like my breast milk is fluctuating day to day and feed to feed. I need to figure out how to increase it and for also when I go back to work in 11 more weeks. Overall doing well :)


----------



## Mells54

Mo! my girls both lost 5% at the one week mark! but gained at week 2 and were over birth weight. I think that's normal. 

Sweet, Blue, I agree that they really look more different as they get older. It's easier for us since one is blonde and the other a brownie. We are dealing with gas/colic right now. We switched formula and gas drops after meals is helping some. Hoping this passes quickly. 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Blue12

My girls lost 9% after the first day and then maintained that weight for 4 days. At the 11 day mark they are both back at their birth weights.


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> Mo! my girls both lost 5% at the one week mark! but gained at week 2 and were over birth weight. I think that's normal.
> 
> Sweet, Blue, I agree that they really look more different as they get older. It's easier for us since one is blonde and the other a brownie. We are dealing with gas/colic right now. We switched formula and gas drops after meals is helping some. Hoping this passes quickly. 6 weeks tomorrow!

Have you tried probiotics? My personal belief is that colic is due to immature gastrointestinal system and good bacteria is needed for everything to work correctly.


----------



## MoBaby

I go back tuesday for weight check and 2 week appt. Hoping he is gaining because I do not want to have to start measuring my breast milk! I will eventually have to pump and nurse when I return to work but for now I am trying to keep up with the nursing.


----------



## Mells54

FirstTry said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Mo! my girls both lost 5% at the one week mark! but gained at week 2 and were over birth weight. I think that's normal.
> 
> Sweet, Blue, I agree that they really look more different as they get older. It's easier for us since one is blonde and the other a brownie. We are dealing with gas/colic right now. We switched formula and gas drops after meals is helping some. Hoping this passes quickly. 6 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Have you tried probiotics? My personal belief is that colic is due to immature gastrointestinal system and good bacteria is needed for everything to work correctly.Click to expand...

You're the second person to recommend probiotics. Do you have a certain brand you use?


----------



## FirstTry

Mells54 said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Mo! my girls both lost 5% at the one week mark! but gained at week 2 and were over birth weight. I think that's normal.
> 
> Sweet, Blue, I agree that they really look more different as they get older. It's easier for us since one is blonde and the other a brownie. We are dealing with gas/colic right now. We switched formula and gas drops after meals is helping some. Hoping this passes quickly. 6 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Have you tried probiotics? My personal belief is that colic is due to immature gastrointestinal system and good bacteria is needed for everything to work correctly.Click to expand...
> 
> You're the second person to recommend probiotics. Do you have a certain brand you use?Click to expand...

When I asked my pediatricianabout giving DS probiotics, she said people have started using it for colic, but no long term studies have been done yet. So, side effects are not known.

Anyway, I just went to Whole Foods and chose one of the baby probiotics. We mix it in with an ounce or two of pumped milk.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> We are trying to settle in. Everyday is different. Good nights and bad nights. I feel like my milk supply is too low although he did get 2oz from one side at the lactation consultant appt. We go back next tuesday to make sure he is gaining weight because he didnt gain any from delivery to my appt (in 6 days) and was down 5%. I feel like my breast milk is fluctuating day to day and feed to feed. I need to figure out how to increase it and for also when I go back to work in 11 more weeks. Overall doing well :)

My DS lost a pound by day 3 and I had to push formula. But I kept giving him the boob before the formula and pumping after. My milk came in and I reduced the formula supplementation to none over the next several weeks. Now, I have plenty of breast milk, including 25 ounces in the freezer. So, it gets much easier!

Also, once you get the hang of it, the entire taking care of baby thing also gets much easier. At 9 weeks, we're doing great! You learn your baby's habits. And they start smiling, which is awesome :)


----------



## MoBaby

I think I am going to look into a nipple guard. Not because my nipples hurt because they do not but because baby has a hard time latching right now due to his palate. I've heard from several people that the guards help out because it makes the nipple "more stiff".. I pumped once and gave him the bottle and he took the bottle like a champ so I am wondering if that would help with the feedings. Right now a feeding takes 30-45 minutes...He wanted to nurse every 45 minutes last night so I would nurse, change him, put him down and he was back up within in 20-30 minutes for repeat. I think its because he wasn't latching very well so was only getting a little bit of milk. This morning he latched better and had a good feed so he has been asleep for about 1.5 hours now. The lactation consultant said it would get easier over the next few weeks as his palate moves somewhat. I think I forgot to say before his palate and chin are pushed back due to his positioning in my uterus (facing spine, smushed under my ribs) so his upper palate where the sensation for latching is is very high up and back. This will fix itself but will take time. The guard is supposed to help with that also.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I think I am going to look into a nipple guard. Not because my nipples hurt because they do not but because baby has a hard time latching right now due to his palate. I've heard from several people that the guards help out because it makes the nipple "more stiff".. I pumped once and gave him the bottle and he took the bottle like a champ so I am wondering if that would help with the feedings. Right now a feeding takes 30-45 minutes...He wanted to nurse every 45 minutes last night so I would nurse, change him, put him down and he was back up within in 20-30 minutes for repeat. I think its because he wasn't latching very well so was only getting a little bit of milk. This morning he latched better and had a good feed so he has been asleep for about 1.5 hours now. The lactation consultant said it would get easier over the next few weeks as his palate moves somewhat. I think I forgot to say before his palate and chin are pushed back due to his positioning in my uterus (facing spine, smushed under my ribs) so his upper palate where the sensation for latching is is very high up and back. This will fix itself but will take time. The guard is supposed to help with that also.

The lactation consultant in the hospital gave me a nipple guard. It helped a lot for the first few weeks.


----------



## MoBaby

Nipple guard fail! LOL. He wouldn't even put it in his mouth...He started crying! I guess I can try again later.


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby maybe your little guy is just cluster feeding. My dd was such a cluster feeder. It is so exhausting. The twins have been having some cluster feeding as well and it's so exhausting.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Had to post here is one of their 3 month ( really almost 4 month ) old pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blue12

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Love it!


----------



## L4hope

So darn cute!


----------



## Em260

Mo - I used a nipple guard too for the first 4 weeks. DD had such a terrible latch and was cluster feeding nonstop in the beginning so my nipples really took a beating. The nipple shield was the only way I could continue nursing because it hurt so bad without it. The nonstop nursing was beyond exhausting but hang in there because like First mentioned it will get easier. 

Mells - I also highly recommend probiotics. Gerber Colic Soothe brand is what we use. I got it off of amazon. It has L.reuteri bacteria which is supposed to be excellent for colic/gas. 

Sweetness - aww your little guys are so adorable!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Blue12 said:


> Mobaby maybe your little guy is just cluster feeding. My dd was such a cluster feeder. It is so exhausting. The twins have been having some cluster feeding as well and it's so exhausting.

Oh yeah, the growth spurts! I think they are roughly at 3 weeks, 6-7 weeks, 3 months, 6 months. But it varies by baby. They feed seemingly nonstop. It sucks for mommy (pun intended), but it also kicks your supply up to the next level.


----------



## FirstTry

One other ray of BF hope: eventually baby will be able to suck more efficiently and drain the boob more quickly. My DS is much faster now, at 9 weeks.


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the info Em. I'll give it a try.

Is cluster feeding a BF thing only? I don't think my girls have ever doe that. They pretty much eat at steady 3-4 hour intervals.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Breastfeeding has been a Rollercoaster for me. I am feeding right now but I will come back later to post the story and ask some questions... There's so many that around the similar age or just went through it.


----------



## Blue12

I think cluster feeding can happen with babies who are fed formula but that it's less likely to happen. Supposedly breast milk digests faster leading them to possibly need to eat more often. My girls though get breast fed each feed and offered up to 1oz of formula after each feed (sometimes they take .5oz and others they take none) but they still cluster feed so I'm not sure really Mels lol. 

I started taking the herbal supplements for milk supply but ended up with such horrible headaches that I had to stop.


----------



## Em260

That's what my lactation consultant told me about clusterfeeding too, Blue. Breastmilk is digested really fast so they need to eat more often and it's also apparently to get your milk supply to come in fully in the beginning. Later it's supposed to rev up your milk supply when the babies have a growth spurt. And then it also happens when they start sleeping longer stretches, they sort of tank up beforehand. My DD does it now in the evenings which I read is the most common time of day for them to do it. 

Kellymom.com is a great resource for breastfeeding info. and general parenting info too. I found this section on cluster feeding and fussy babies really helpful: 

https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussy-evening/

https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussybaby/


----------



## ~Brandy~

Breastfeeding twins is so stressful! I will try not to write a book but I am wondering if anyone else is having issues? I am working with a lactation specialist and following what she recommends.

We started out trying to only BF and that wasnt working the babies were losing weight. Second try was breastfeeding and then supplementing with finger feeding and BF. Babies were still losing weight because they werent getting enough on the breast but putting out the sucking effort and burning too many calories. Third step.. We moved to BF each baby for 10 minutes and then supplementing formula via a bottle. This is the method we were using till yesterday. I have no idea though how much breast milk they were getting during those 10 minutes though... but it kept them from getting nipple confusion. They switch very easily between BF and bottle which is great!

Today at the lactation specialist she had me switch to a SNS system... where you put 2.5 oz of formula in the tube and then attach the tube to your nipple and breast feed till they are done. I am hoping this method helps us get a little closer to being exclusively breast fed or atleast get the babies more breast milk...

During the lactation appt today the babies each got 1 oz of breast milk using this method and 2 oz of formula based on the weighing she did. I would like to get that ratio closer to 2oz breast milk and 1 oz formula.

Anyone have any experience with the current method I am using? Will my milk increase enough to reach my goal? Do you think this is the right direction?


----------



## Blue12

Brandy I'm not really sure how to do this twin thing either. Day 2 my girls had lost a lot of weight and we began offering 1oz of formula in a bottle after each breast feeding session which lasts about 10mins. I have no idea how much breast milk tey get from me. I have pumped an hour after a feed and get 1.5oz from each side so I'm assuming that the girls get more than that after a 3 hour stretch and because they are more efficient at getting milk out than a pump. With this system so far the girls are gaining well. 

I want to eliminate te formula though. I tried taking the herbal supplements fenugreek and blessed thistle but ended up with a terrible horrible headache so I stopped taking it. 

I was told the two ways to end up exclusively breat feeding is to take supplements/domperidone or pump 1 hour after each feed. Both of those are huge commitments.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blue12 said:


> Brandy I'm not really sure how to do this twin thing either. Day 2 my girls had lost a lot of weight and we began offering 1oz of formula in a bottle after each breast feeding session which lasts about 10mins. I have no idea how much breast milk tey get from me. I have pumped an hour after a feed and get 1.5oz from each side so I'm assuming that the girls get more than that after a 3 hour stretch and because they are more efficient at getting milk out than a pump. With this system so far the girls are gaining well.
> 
> I want to eliminate te formula though. I tried taking the herbal supplements fenugreek and blessed thistle but ended up with a terrible horrible headache so I stopped taking it.
> 
> I was told the two ways to end up exclusively breat feeding is to take supplements/domperidone or pump 1 hour after each feed. Both of those are huge commitments.

Thanks blue. I take fenugreek although not very well I forget doses and such with this crazy. I currently pump after each feeding but most of the time I only get an ounce or so. I time will tell


----------



## Em260

Brandy - are you using a hospital grade pump? I had to pump a lot in the beginning because my DD wouldn't stay awake for her feeds so I would pump and give her bottles. I started out using a regular kind you can buy at Babies r us and then my lactation consultant had me switch to renting a hospital grade pump. It made a huge difference for me in the amount of milk I pumped. My LC said the personal style pumps are intended for women who need to pump a few times per week. If you're pumping more than that you need a workhorse which is hospital grade.


----------



## Mells54

Since I'm not able to BF I can't really comment but one of the nurses told me that you can try and wrap your breasts with cabbage leaves to increase vs milk production. I guess it is popular to do this in the Hispanic community and it is known to work. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Em does insurance pay rental fee? My little man still falls asleep w/ every feeding like from the start. I pump but only get 1-2 oz off each side. Usually 2.5 total. I had to pump last night b/c he didn't seem to be satisfied so keep wanting boob constantly. I broke down and pumped 2oz total. Pumped this am and 2 oz again. I want him at the boob to increase the supply but he takes 45 mins or longer and is fussy at night :(


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey girls I always nursed then would pump afterward til I was empty that helped a lot with my milk supply also tandem feeding was what really increased my milk because my hormones realiZed there was more then one baby and to go in overtime. That increased my milk to 6 oz out of left and 4 oz out of right without fully emptying. Also I would pump for Gavin towards the end because he was burning too many calories and taking forever so I would bottle feed him and I would know exactly how much I was giving him. And I took the fenugreek and also heard good things with the cabbage. Pumping and bf in General is stressful let a lone twins. It just got to being too much. I'm proud I made it to 4 months (they get 3 rounds of formula then 1 breast)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mo- try to take some fenugreek and see if your OB will write a script for reglan


----------



## Em260

Mo - some insurance companies will cover it. Mine doesn't unfortunately but the LC said I can try writing a letter explaining the reason for needing hospital grade and they might approve it. You can have your OB write a prescription for it and send them a copy. I just haven't gotten around to writing the letter yet. 

Sorry you're dealing with a sleepy eater too :hugs: It was soo frustrating for me and I would spend hours trying to breastfeed my DD. She would fall asleep within a minute of being put on the breast. Sleep for a short time then wake up and want to eat again. This cycle repeated for hours and hours :(. 

I had to start pumping because she wasn't emptying my breasts at all and that's why I ended up with a clogged duct and mastitis :(. Plus sometimes I just couldn't take the marathon breastfeeding sessions and giving her a bottle of pumped milk saved my sanity. 

It will get easier when your little guy gets older and starts staying awake for feedings. It's like a lightbulb went off for my DD and she realized she should be eating and not sleeping. But it was so hard for me in the beginning. Just do what you can and if you need to pump and give him a bottle so you can have some rest, then do it. The pumping will increase your supply, like Sweetness mentioned. 

Sweetness - way to go making it to 4 months! Breastfeeding and pumping is so challenging, sooo much harder than I expected. I keep setting small goals for myself, hoping I can make it that far. In the beginning it was "I just have to make it to the weekend" and now I'm hoping to make it to 4 months or longer.


----------



## Em260

Forgot I wanted to add a link to a video. I'm not sure where I found this, maybe someone on here posted it. Anyway, it's very helpful if you're breastfeeding or pumping to use compressions to help empty your breasts. 

https://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/MaxProduction.html


----------



## MoBaby

Anyone who bfs twins is a rock star. Period.

Oh baby gained 11 oz in 8 days bfing so guess I'm doing what I'm supposed to. I'm gonna try the fenugreek soon. I'm not into rx meds much so reglan as a last resort.


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby that's an amazing weight gain!!!! You are doing awesome!!!!

At two weeks my girls only gained 8oz. Lol.


----------



## MoBaby

I think that's amazing for twins!!!


----------



## Blue12

You are right Em. The lactation consultant told me to do compressions during feedings and it has helped so much.


----------



## Em260

Mo - that's great!!


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Mobaby, Blue and Brandy! Sorry if I've missed anyone... I only skimmed through!

I've been super MIA from BnB... but I had my daughter Iris Harriet Phyllis on the 1st March, weighing 7lb 7oz. Been super crazy, and just in awe of her. I love being a mummy!

I think it's normal for breastfed babies to take a while to gain weight, I was in hospital for a few days with 3rd degree tear with complications. On the final day I was fit to go home, she'd lost 10.4% of her birth weight and had to stay in and be topped up with formula. She still has the odd formula now, but at two weeks she'd regained 11oz :)

Oh, and a quick snap for good measure! :)

https://i916.photobucket.com/albums/ad6/wells-k/Irislookinglikeadoll_zpsb5297f94.jpg


----------



## Mells54

Wells! she is beautiful! Congarts!


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful wellsk. Love seeing pictures.


----------



## MoBaby

beautiful!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Well- congrats!!!!


----------



## Blue12

Ladies I'm so excited. Took babies to the drs today. They have gained so well that I no longer have to top them up with formula, I can finally exclusively bfeed!


----------



## MoBaby

Fantastic blue!!


----------



## Turkey16

Amazing Blue!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Congrats Wellsk! Sweet pic of baby Iris!!

Sounds like everyone is getting along better with bfing. Nobody talks about this stuff when you're not in the club. Breastfeeding is HARD for many women. My little guy was premie so when we started bfing we used a shield and still do now at almost 7months. He just won't nurse without it. I started out pumping after every feeding while he was a sleepy eater. Then at 4months my supply dipped again and I was pumping after every feeding and supplementing bottles of a bm/formula combo. I was so upset about it but once I gave in it made things much better. At least I'm able to nurse some. And now I only pump three times a day and have been pumping enough for his bottles with no formula. You just gotta find what works for mom and baby.


----------



## MoBaby

I forgot to tell you ladies about my bad experience with my dad's mom on the day of delivery (technically my grandmother, but there is a lot of negative issues so I don't really refer to her that way..she came with my dad. Not happy on my part but oh well)....Anyways, you all know I was team yellow. And I was excited about telling my mom when she got there we had a boy. My dad and gma wasnt supposed to come until 3-4 pm but they left early because they thought traffic would be bad (lives 4 hours away) and ended up there at 2pm. I was already annoyed at that because I wanted my mom to be the first there and she was on her way, in the lot looking for parking. So I ask them to step out at around 2:15-2:30 because I needed to breastfeed. My mom makes it up and comes in when I finish and she was excited to bring this dress that was mine when I was born in case its a girl and she can wear it home...Well she comes in the room and says well I guess you don't need this. Your grandmother spoiled it for me and told me it was a boy. The lady knew too that I was waiting for my mom to come to announce it that I wanted to tell her. But this is just like her personality to do something like this and I am still upset about it. I wanted to say something to my dad about it but he will probably think nothing of it. Sorry to rant here but I am still upset that this woman who really cares nothing about my side of the family (just hers and wants to announce she has a great grandchild) took all the joy from me and my mother! I need to let this go. 

Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well and everyone's LOs are doing well!!!! :)


----------



## Blue12

l4 I totally agree. No one explains how hard bfeeding is. I remember going to a baby class with my first dd and 3/4 of the class was formula feeding and everyone began sharif their bfeeding stories and challenges. It was so relieving to hear how many struggled. It is always made out to be so natural


----------



## L4hope

Mo so sorry that happened. It's really tough to let go of how we think that special day should go. And it's unfortunate that it was something a family member did knowingly. It might make it easier for you to let go if you tell your dad or even his mom how you feel about her actions. 

Not the same but similar..we were team yellow too. When I found out I had to have csection under general anesthesia I was so upset. I had family there and we made them wait until I could see my son before we let them know. My sister and law and her husband had to leave before even knowing what we had or seeing him. But I had a hard time letting go that my husband and I didn't get to share that moment together. It still makes me a little sad thinking about it. Point is this is a once in a lifetime event so you have every right to be upset that your dads mom spoiled part of it. But on the letting go...you and your mom will have so many beautiful special moments that your "grandmother" will have nothing to do with. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

thanks L4 :hugs: i didnt realize you had to have general for your c-section :( i would be upset also., but i guess things cant be changed once they happen so i need to get over it.

other news i thought baby wasnt getting enough milk or my supply was low because how he has been feeding only to be told he is gaining too much weight too quickly and if I wanted to I could wait more time between feedings (3-4 hrs vs 2-3) and dont wake him to eat if I dont want to. Im glad I went to see lactation consultant now as it def calmed my nerves. He gained 13 oz in a week this week and last week 11 oz in 8 days.


----------



## Blue12

Mobaby I think too different drs have different opinions on weight gain too. I havevread of other oeople sayibg their drs said too much but my dr amd irgers have said if breat feedding they eont over eat but that there is mire risk when they are bottle fed. My dd1 gained a lot and quickly too but is completely average a d was always proportionate. Even the twins gained a lot Maddie gained 19oz in 10 days and Paige gained 14oz in 10 days. The lactation consultant told me they should gain .5-1oz per day but my babies have always gained more and have been fine.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm not changing anything even though she said that... He is still small (11-12% weight) so he can use some weight gain. His frequent feedings aren't really bothering me (yet) but at least I know he can go longer if need be :) 19oz and 14 in10 days! Wow :) you have healthy eaters.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls!! So I was officially diagnosed with cholestasis today! It's not a good thing, but words cannot express how grateful I am to finally know for sure what is causing this otherworldly itching!!! Worst thing that's ever happened to me!!! I started bile-reducing meds today, so doc said we may be able to get to 37 or 38 weeks if my levels go down...figured I'd solicit some good mama vibes from y'all!!! Other than that, things are looking good. Twins have passed 3 outta 3 NST tests, which I'm pretty psyched about. Met with the head of the NICU today in regard to my little lady's lung lesion, and that went really well! Last day of school was Friday, and I am 34 weeks today. Last week's growth scan has the lady at 4.9 lbs. and the fella at 5.7. Hurray! All prayers and good vibes accepted for a positive next few weeks!!! Thanks in advance!!!

Can the twin mamas refresh my memory about how far along they were when their babes arrived??


----------



## Blue12

Turkey so excited for you - you are so close now!!!! Sorry to hear about the itching though. 

My twins were born 37weeks 6days by csection because they were both transverse.


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey sorry about the diagnosis. The itching sounds terrible! Twins sound like they are nice sizes!! Avg twin pregnancy is aroubd 35 weeks. I think most here went between 37-38 weeks. Not too much longer for you. Hopefully those meds work quickly.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey- I hope it gets better

My boys were born 31+4 and they did awesome (neonatologist said they were show offs because they did so amazing) your 34 your set. I think I'm the only one that went early. The docs did day they were just running out of room and they were already so big for their gestation that it was time


----------



## ~Brandy~

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Girls!! So I was officially diagnosed with cholestasis today! It's not a good thing, but words cannot express how grateful I am to finally know for sure what is causing this otherworldly itching!!! Worst thing that's ever happened to me!!! I started bile-reducing meds today, so doc said we may be able to get to 37 or 38 weeks if my levels go down...figured I'd solicit some good mama vibes from y'all!!! Other than that, things are looking good. Twins have passed 3 outta 3 NST tests, which I'm pretty psyched about. Met with the head of the NICU today in regard to my little lady's lung lesion, and that went really well! Last day of school was Friday, and I am 34 weeks today. Last week's growth scan has the lady at 4.9 lbs. and the fella at 5.7. Hurray! All prayers and good vibes accepted for a positive next few weeks!!! Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Can the twin mamas refresh my memory about how far along they were when their babes arrived??

I was 36w4d.. I really limped along to get there. My babies were both in the 5lb range... we were blessed to not have had NICU at all ;) We went home after 48 hours due to vaginal delivery.


----------



## Mells54

Hi All! My twins were born at 35w+5days. One just under 5 lbs the other just over 5 lbs. They were emergency csection since I had full on eclampsia. Monday was their 2 months check up and Jocelyn is 10.4 lbs and Kaitlyn is 11.5 lbs! They are doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

Great weights!!!!


----------



## Blue12

That's great weights Mel's. any updated pics of your girls? How about the other babies? :)


----------



## Mells54

Kaitlyn on left, Jocelyn on right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mells54

Mells54 said:


> Kaitlyn on left, Jocelyn on right.

Sorry it's upside down, not sure how to fix that :dohh:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Malls - soooo cute


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous Mel's. they look very alike in that picture. Does one have more hair than the other?


----------



## Turkey16

Oh my goodness Mells!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## Mells54

Blue, they have about the same amount, but one has dark hair the other blond.


----------



## Blue12

Awe. That's so neat Mel's. one of my girls has quite a bit an the other has hardly any lol


----------



## Turkey16

Trying to post a bump pic...35 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MoBaby

Lovely turkey! You look great to be carrying twins!!


----------



## L4hope

You look great Turkey!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks!!! Still itching, but feeling good!!! Hope you mamas are doing great!!!


----------



## Blue12

Absolutely beautuful family pic!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Had 1 mo appt (well baby is 5wks tomorrow)... Gained 1 lb in 11 days so now 9 lb 0.5oz and 23 1/4 inches long :) everything else was perfect. Looks like body is still doing it's job!! :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey you look great!

Mo- glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Mells54

Turkey you look great!

Mo, your LO is long! My girls are only 21 inches. Maybe a future basketball star!


----------



## MoBaby

Dh is 6'5! Hopefully a future athlete :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mells they are gorgeous!

Here are my little girls yesterday :) I went to a friends photography studio to mess around.

They are 7.5 and 8.5 in this photo.
 



Attached Files:







picture.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blue12

Great growth mobaby. 

Gorgeous picture brandy. 

Love your avatar Mel's


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Y'all :wave:

So, I'm breast feeding, but I take off a 6-7 hour stretch every night. DS is 3 months old. About 6 weeks ago, I had EWCM. And again 4 weeks ago. And at some point, I had 3 days of very light spotting.

Now, I'm on day 4 of nausea (eating crackers at 2:30am right now). I was also fatigued and lightheaded today.

We're having fun imagining that I'm pregnant with #2 :thumbup: but the reality is that we've barely had sex. And we've used the rhythm method every time. So, there has been no actually sperm in me!

Anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Sweetness_87

First- I have had that mucus too (which I NEVER got til preg with the boys) any had that 3 weeks ago a few times and I had heartburn neausa so I took a preg test which was neg. but we don't do any prevention just because the only two times I have been preg was IVF. So we figure if we get preg it was meant to be :). Very hard at this time yes, but meant to be :)


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> First- I have had that mucus too (which I NEVER got til preg with the boys) any had that 3 weeks ago a few times and I had heartburn neausa so I took a preg test which was neg. but we don't do any prevention just because the only two times I have been preg was IVF. So we figure if we get preg it was meant to be :). Very hard at this time yes, but meant to be :)

So, I'm not the only one. Thanks :)


----------



## Mells54

First, Sweet I had the same mucus. I also getting crapping on and off but no AF yet. I had my tubes tied so I know I'm not preggers!


----------



## Blue12

Hope everyone is good. Had our 6 week appt today. The girls now weigh 9lbs and 10lbs.


----------



## 2girls1baby

Just a quick pop in to say hi and hope everyone and babies are well! Here is Amia's three month pic...


----------



## FirstTry

2girls1baby said:


> Just a quick pop in to say hi and hope everyone and babies are well! Here is Amia's three month pic...

Awesomeness! I can't believe it's been a whole year since we got pregnant with our babies.


----------



## MoBaby

She is absolutely adorable :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

How cute! Time is flying for me!


----------



## Mells54

Hi everyone! Glad all are doing well!


----------



## Sweetness_87

My MIZZOU boys (5 months, 2 1/2 adjusted)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MoBaby

so so cute!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> My MIZZOU boys (5 months, 2 1/2 adjusted)

If you don't mind me asking do you any difference in their adjusted age versus birth age? I did have mine only 4 weeks early but I was curious if it play a role


----------



## Sweetness_87

Brandy- no I don't mind you asking. And typically I think that they are delayed in certain things if they are too premature. But my doc is VERY impressed with them. They are doing everything as if they were not a preimee. The only thing is their weights a just a little under but Gavin has rolled over Gunner stands up they both laugh they push up their heads amazing during tummy time. I think they will be crawling soon!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sweetness_87 said:


> Brandy- no I don't mind you asking. And typically I think that they are delayed in certain things if they are too premature. But my doc is VERY impressed with them. They are doing everything as if they were not a preimee. The only thing is their weights a just a little under but Gavin has rolled over Gunner stands up they both laugh they push up their heads amazing during tummy time. I think they will be crawling soon!

Thats awesome! Thanks 


My girls are smiling and focusing more and more when we are talking to them.. It's so cute. I can't wait to hear the first giggle


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Gals!!! My babes arrived! Went into labor at 36+6 and that was that!!! Eleanor Rose emerged first weighing 6.4 and her brother William Joseph followed weighing 7.3. Will spent the duration of my recovery in the NICU because of a partially collapsed lung and some eating issues, but we were all discharged together yesterday!! So happy to report that breast feeding is actually happening (it was a nightmare with DD) and both babes got a great report from the doc this am! Hurray! So darn happy!!! Hope everyone is doing great!!! xo


----------



## MoBaby

Congratulations!!!! Sorry about the initial scare :( glad breast feeding is going well and everyone is great!


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Turkey!!!! Those are incredible weights. Sorry about the scare. We had a mini scare with Paige (baby b) too. Lovely names too. Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yay turkey congrats!!!!! Great weights


----------



## MoBaby

Turkey was it you that had the spot on lung on ultrasound but was very mild? I can't remember?


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Turkey! Glad all is well now!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks everybody!! 

Sorry for the delayed response...b-n-b seems to have a new look and it is causing me nothing but trouble. Anybody else having problems???

Things here are still going surprisingly well!! So far!!!! Thank you for the well wishes!!

MoBaby it was my little Eleanor who had the lung lesion, so we will go to CHOP at 4 weeks to see if she needs surgery. She is a feisty lil bugger, so I'm not too worried about it. So ironic that William was the one who ended up in the NICU. The nurses said "baby Bs" often have a rough go of it! Poor buddy is doing great now!!! 

Trying to attach a pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MoBaby

Love it!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Turkey. They are too cute! And yes that's what the NICU docs and nurses said. And my baby b had the issues.

Also my babies are now rolling from stomach to back and back to stomach. And Gunner sits up on his own in bout 10-15 second intervals by themselves. They are getting soooo big!


----------



## Blue12

Turkey. They are gorgeous. 

Sweetness sounds like they are at such a fun stage.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats! I am so happy for you turkey


----------



## Mells54

Turkey, they are so adorable.

Sweet, how fun they must be!

My baby B is my big girl...bigger at birth and still leading the way.


----------



## BabyD225

Just swinging by to say hi to all!! I'm so happy for so many of you!!! My son is now 15 weeks old and life is tiring but perfect :) here he is a few weeks ago!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4812.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MoBaby

Adorable!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Still manages to be super-cute in a Yankees shirt...pretty impressive BabyD!!!! &#128521;
(William & Eleanor are Phillies fans!!!)


----------



## FirstTry

He's gorgeous, BabyD!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Baby- he is sooooo handsome  I love it!! And your ticker says 2 weeks preg. Are you expecting again?


----------



## Blue12

So cute baby d!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Baby D so adorable even though I'm a Mets fan! LOL!

Sweet, love the new pic!

We are doing well! Here's the girls 3 month photo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby d and mells they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Blue12

Gorgeous Mel's!!!!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Mells- that are so precious!!!


----------



## DianaEastman

2girls1baby said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> 2girls1baby. My dr said the same thing. No such thing as dropping meaning baby is coming sooner. My dd never dropped and came early and fast. Also the epidural she said the same
> 
> oh good, nice to know more than one doctor is saying those things!Click to expand...


2girls1baby-- I think we used the same donor. I just checked the sibling registry and saw you listed that you had a baby girl in January. My partner and I have a little boy who turned one last week. We have a Facebook page for other women who have used this donor. Find me on Facebook (Diana Eastman) Not sure if you want me to list the donor number, but just so you know its legit the donor number we used starts with 1295*


----------



## DianaEastman

2girls1baby said:


> Just a quick pop in to say hi and hope everyone and babies are well! Here is Amia's three month pic...


Hi! I think we used the same donor. I just checked the sibling registry and saw you listed that you had a baby girl in January. My partner and I have a little boy who turned one last week. We have a Facebook page for other women who have used this donor. Find me on Facebook (Diana Eastman) Not sure if you want me to list the donor number, but just so you know its legit the donor number we used starts with 1295*


----------



## 2girls1baby

HOLY SH!T; I think you're right; I'm going to research it more now...I'll keep you posted. Yes, please don't list out the actual number...thanks!




Hi! I think we used the same donor. I just checked the sibling registry and saw you listed that you had a baby girl in January. My partner and I have a little boy who turned one last week. We have a Facebook page for other women who have used this donor. Find me on Facebook (Diana Eastman) Not sure if you want me to list the donor number, but just so you know its legit the donor number we used starts with 1295*[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2girls1baby

Hi!

I looked up your FB page and despite our daughter looking so much like me as a baby, there is definitely a noticeable resemblance with your son!

I just want to get a little more info. b/c we want to be very careful about this.

Can you verify which bank you used? 
Did you get the donor child pics and can you describe him?

Humor my paranoia!

Also, how do I find the FB page that you referenced which includes all users of this donor?

Could you answer these questions in a private email to me at [email protected]?


Hi! I think we used the same donor. I just checked the sibling registry and saw you listed that you had a baby girl in January. My partner and I have a little boy who turned one last week. We have a Facebook page for other women who have used this donor. Find me on Facebook (Diana Eastman) Not sure if you want me to list the donor number, but just so you know its legit the donor number we used starts with 1295*[/QUOTE]


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, that would be an awesome coincidence, ladies!!!


----------



## FirstTry

How's everyone enjoying parenthood?

Is anyone considering going for another baby soon?


----------



## MoBaby

We want to... I need to call re to see how long have to wait. I would like to do er this year and transfer close to his one year birthday :)

Are you going soon first?


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> We want to... I need to call re to see how LO go have to wait. I would like to do er this year and transfer close to his one year birthday :)
> 
> Are you going soon first?

We're meeting with the RE tomorrow :thumbup: I would transfer today if I could, but I have to have two periods first and no sign of AF yet. I'm stopping breastfeeding, so we'll see if that does the trick.


----------



## MoBaby

No AF for me either yet. I'm still pumping twice daily for a very little amount which I am not sure its even worth it...I wonder if I stop if AF will come. I do know my clinic doesnt do IVF cycles past mid november to end of year so I'm not sure I would even be ready by then. I at least want to meet with my RE and gets meds from pharmacy that I can because I have met my deductible and that will be huge savings. I need to make an appt! Do you have frosties left? We will do a full IVF then do a natural FET cycle I think...Debating now if we should do fresh but we never had luck with fresh and I seemed to do better on the natural FET cycles.


----------



## Sweetness_87

We may do another round soon. We just have our hands full right now :). I also want to just enjoy these guys for a bit too. But still not sure yet. If we do I will be transferring 2 again.


----------



## L4hope

We are ttc #2 as we speak. Just seeing what my hormones are doing naturally this month. Really hoping we can get pregnant with clomid and possibly iui. We are oop for ivf and dh is not to convinced on spending the money again. 

Whoa sweetness I don't blame you for enjoying the twins for now. They keep you busy enough I'm sure!


----------



## MoBaby

We are oop also.. We have spent 40k already but I can't imagine LO being an only child. We will do one try I think for a sibling and if it doesn't work I will be completely happy with my miracle man :) so this is why I am telling my re he needs to be aggressive and stim the crap out of me... We will do a fet transfer again so we will freeze everything. I'm not worried about ohss in that case so hopefully he will hit me hard lol.


----------



## L4hope

I feel the exact same way Mo! Hope he gets you lots of good eggs. If only I can get dh on board I'm all about one mor ivf round.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> No AF for me either yet. I'm still pumping twice daily for a very little amount which I am not sure its even worth it...I wonder if I stop if AF will come. I do know my clinic doesnt do IVF cycles past mid november to end of year so I'm not sure I would even be ready by then. I at least want to meet with my RE and gets meds from pharmacy that I can because I have met my deductible and that will be huge savings. I need to make an appt! Do you have frosties left? We will do a full IVF then do a natural FET cycle I think...Debating now if we should do fresh but we never had luck with fresh and I seemed to do better on the natural FET cycles.

We don't have any frosties left. DS was our lucky embie. However, we do have my eggs, which I froze when I was 36 and single (trying to buy more time to find my DH...I met him weeks after starting the cycle). Which brings me to the exciting news from my RE...

Since we need to do PGD (due to my chromosomal abnormality), we are going to thaw my eggs, fertilize them, see how many blasts we get, do PGD, and freeze all! That means we will know how many good embryos we have ASAP (probably in ~1 month)! We don't need to wait for AF to get that answer. 

And, if we get no good ones, then we will do a fresh cycle. However, my eggs were frozen when I was 36.5 and I will be nearly 40 when we would be doing the fresh cycle. So, fingers crossed that the frozen eggs result in a healthy baby [-o&lt;

I've decided not to tell anyone in our families until after we know if there are any good embryos. No point in risking a leak, as last time my MIL couldn't keep our secrets to herself.


----------



## FirstTry

Sweetness_87 said:


> We may do another round soon. We just have our hands full right now :). I also want to just enjoy these guys for a bit too. But still not sure yet. If we do I will be transferring 2 again.

Two again!? Wow, so you'd want another set of twins? Everyone is different, I guess. We are shooting for two children total. I look at my friend who has boy/girl twins and wish that was us.

Anyway, it sounds like you're having fun! At six month old, my DS is really starting to be more fun than work. He giggles when tickled and is sleeping and eating relatively well. So, life with him is full of joy :cloud9:


----------



## FirstTry

L4hope said:


> We are ttc #2 as we speak. Just seeing what my hormones are doing naturally this month. Really hoping we can get pregnant with clomid and possibly iui. We are oop for ivf and dh is not to convinced on spending the money again.
> 
> Whoa sweetness I don't blame you for enjoying the twins for now. They keep you busy enough I'm sure!

That's great, L4! I wish you the best of luck in TTC :flower: It would be awesome if it happened with no or minimal intervention. I've heard so many stories of people getting pregnant naturally after IVF, including a couple we know. Though I'm sure they are the exception, there is hope.

DH and I both want two kids, but our attitude is that it wouldn't be a tragedy if we aren't able to have a second, like it would've been if we hadn't had one child (either biological or otherwise).


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I'm not worried about ohss in that case so hopefully he will hit me hard lol.

 :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MoBaby

How exciting first!!


----------



## L4hope

First that's very exciting you'll know very soon if you have some good embies! How smart of you to freeze your eggs ahead of time waiting for mr. Right! 

I can't imagine not having a sibling for T. But I think I could also accept it if I knew I tried everything. We'll see what happens.


----------

